# El hilo de las series muy buenas que nadie ve o conoce



## barullo (10 Abr 2015)

Yo empiezo por esta:







La 1ª temporada fué emitida por A3, la 2ª por un canal de cable llamado Sundance...

y ya las 2 siguientes para verlas me las he tenido que bajar subtituladas porque nadie las ha comprado y doblado aqui en España

Trata de un ex-sudista que persigue a los asesinos de su mujer e hijo durante la guerra de secesión y se embarca en la construcción del ferrocarril Unión Pacific para seguirles el rastro...y le pasa de todo entre tanto :Baile:


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## Dr Polux (10 Abr 2015)

Clavisto dijo:


>



Esta es cojonuda, lo afirmo, pasa de todo


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## barullo (10 Abr 2015)

Jodo qué bien os lo pasáis ¿eh? ::ienso:


----------



## Clavisto (10 Abr 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Jodo qué bien os lo pasáis ¿eh? ::ienso:



Por mi parte foreo completamente en serio.


----------



## Fuego azul (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## Fritz Lang (10 Abr 2015)

Hay tantas que la gente monguer no ve...


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## Aksturiax (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## eltonelero (10 Abr 2015)

No se entra en la categoria de "nadie ve o nadie conoce" pero pasa inadvertida para el gran público consumidor de series y le da sopa con hondas a muchas series famosas.







A veces tengo la sensación de que en la nueva ola de series se preocupan mas de hacer posters y reportajes fotograficos molones con pinta de malotes que series.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (10 Abr 2015)

Ver archivo adjunto 66859



Saludosos.


----------



## barullo (10 Abr 2015)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 66859
> 
> 
> 
> Saludosos.



¿Esa cual es? ¿Melonero, Ojete y su putamadre buscando piso por Tarragona?::


----------



## barullo (10 Abr 2015)

Jracias por participar y tomo nota de todas porque el 90% de las que habéis puesto no las conocía de nada :Aplauso:


----------



## Fritz Lang (10 Abr 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Jracias por participar y tomo nota de todas porque el 90% de las que habéis puesto no las conocía de nada :Aplauso:



Las gracias para mí que te he salvado el hilo y tal. 8: 

::


----------



## barullo (10 Abr 2015)

Fritz Lang dijo:


> Las gracias para mí que te he salvado el hilo y tal. 8:
> 
> ::



Paíces andalú, no me jodas ::


----------



## lobomalo (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## LoneWolf (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## Gonzalor (10 Abr 2015)

Miniserie inglesa de unos pocos episodios, de principios de los 80. Desternillante.


----------



## holgazan (10 Abr 2015)

Se busca así:

Google: best series.

Cuando encuentras una que te gusta:

Google: better call saul online

Y llastá.


----------



## Oss (10 Abr 2015)

Buscate la Vida (HD) - 2x11 - Vomiton y yo - YouTube

Búscate la vida... emitida en los '90 por C+ [canal plus].


----------



## holgazan (10 Abr 2015)

Una de finales de los setenta.

<iframe width="854" height="510" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3axT3Hg46X8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Era cojonuda, pero no está en internet. :´´(


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## Komanche O_o (10 Abr 2015)




----------



## Hermericus (10 Abr 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Esta es cojonuda, lo afirmo, pasa de todo



Serie Mitica


----------



## NEP (10 Abr 2015)

"Sigue Soñando", muy buena, es una comedia de los '90. Era conocida, pero como es viejuner nadie se acuerda :: 

Recuerdo que la entradilla de la serie era que ponían a un niño delante de la TV e iba pasando el tiempo y el chaval crecía delante de la TV con los sucesivos programas de sus épocas. 

Molaba porque en la serie ya era adulto y era un poco bastante fucker. 

En muchas escenas, ponían trozos de otras películas, series, documentales, que hacían un gag con la situación que ocurría en ese momento, de ahí -digo yo- que el chaval haya tragao tele por un tubo


----------



## deadbysunrise (10 Abr 2015)

Yo no se si será buena o mala porque para gustos colores pero yo he empezado a ver Helix y me está gustando bastante la verdad.
En mi entorno no la conoce ni dios así que no se que opinion habrá de esta serie.


----------



## DONK (10 Abr 2015)

Boston Legal.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Abr 2015)

NEP dijo:


> "Sigue Soñando", muy buena, es una comedia de los '90. Era conocida, pero como es viejuner nadie se acuerda ::
> 
> Recuerdo que la entradilla de la serie era que ponían a un niño delante de la TV e iba pasando el tiempo y el chaval crecía delante de la TV con los sucesivos programas de sus épocas.
> 
> ...



Menuda nostalgia con esa serie. La recuerdo de ver los viernes, muy graciosa incluso para esa epoca que no debia de tener mas de 12-13 años. Lo divertido que incluso salia alguna teta en un horario vespertino.


----------



## Jon Irenicus (10 Abr 2015)

Blackadder goes forth:


----------



## Kozak (10 Abr 2015)

Jon Irenicus dijo:


> Blackadder goes forth:



Toda la serie es estupenda. Pero el episodio final... cojones, lloré.


----------



## ravera (10 Abr 2015)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/K4mAQcWl-BM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

inside nº 9 
es muy graciosa 

gracias por los remembers a Get a Life  
que buena 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/eKenUcS-iko" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

y otro clásico , los jóvenes

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3UJKop_4V4s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cosmopolita (10 Abr 2015)

Tour of Duty sobre la Guerra de Vietnam. Excelente ambiente y poco rollo americano como en la peli "Green Berets"

MisiÃ³n del Deber (Tour of Duty) CapÃ*tulo 1x01 - Episodio Premiere - YouTube

Serie rusa "Brigada" sobre el mundo del crimen organizado después de la caída de URSS . Básicamente va de jovénes gangsters que quieren subir los peldaños y no respetan a status quo:

Ð‘Ñ€Ð¸Ð³Ð°Ð´Ð°/brigada/áƒ‘áƒ*áƒ˜áƒ’áƒáƒ“áƒ 14 áƒ¡áƒ”áƒ*áƒ˜áƒ áƒ¥áƒáƒ*áƒ—áƒ£áƒšáƒáƒ“ - YouTube 

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Abr 2015)

Año: 2012

Duración: 70 minutos

País: España

Directores: David Fernández (creador), David Abajo (creador), Joaquín Mazón, Manuel Tera, César Rodríguez Blanco, Luis Santamaría, César Martí, Álvaro Fernández Armero

Guión: David Fernández, David Abajo, Adolfo Iglesias, Roberto Serrano, Francisco Arnal

Música: Sergio Molina

Fotografía: Eduardo Ortiz-Cañavate

Reparto: Paco Tous, María León, Raúl Arévalo, Raúl Fernández, Carmen Ruiz, Vicente Romero, Iñaki Miramón, Toni Acosta, Goizalde Núñez, Hiba Abouk, Natalia Roig, Víctor Palmero, Henar Jiménez, Alma Ying, Erick Costoso, Dennys Costoso, Adam Jezierski, Lucía Fernández, Natalia Carracedo, Cesáreo Estébanez, Jesse Johnson, Javier Antón, Janfri Topera, Ana Wagener, Ana Morgade

Productora: Emitida por la cadena Antena3; Notro Televisión / Antena 3

Género: Serie de TV. Comedia | Sitcom

Sinopsis: Serie de TV de 42 capítulos (2012-2014). Relato de los problemas cotidianos de un grupo de personas que vive en un camping. (FILMAFFINITY)







Título original: Okupas (TV) 

Año: 2000

Duración: 60 minutos

País: Bolulandia

Director: Bruno Stagnaro

Guión: Esther Feldman, Bruno Stagnaro

Fotografía: Juan Cruz Bucich

Reparto: Rodrigo De la Serna, Diego Alonso Gómez, Ariel Staltari, Franco Tirri, Ana Celentano, Jorge Sesán, Augusto Brítez, Dante Mastropierro, Rosina Sotto, Severino

Productora: Ideas del Sur

Género: Drama | Crimen. Pobreza. Drama social. Miniserie de TV 

Sinopsis: Miniserie de TV. 11 episodios. Cuatro jóvenes, con diferentes trasfondos, empiezan a convivir juntos en una casa tomada. Ricardo (Rodrigo de la Serna), un joven de clase media, empieza a vivir el descenso social hacia la pobreza y sus consecuencias. (FILMAFFINITY)

*MEDIA EN FILMAFFINITY: 8,0/10 (868 votos)*. Una de las mejores series que he visto en mi vida.








Título original: Homicidios

Año: 2011

Duración: 70 minutos

País: España

Director: Miguel Sáez (creador), Alberto Ruiz Rojo

Guión: Miguel Sáez

Música: Pablo Salinas

Fotografía: Felipe Alba

Reparto: Eduardo Noriega, Celia Freijeiro, Marian Aguilera, Vicky Luengo, Mariano Venancio, Carlos García, Enrique Berrendero, Mingo Ràfols, Miguel de Miguel, Esmeralda Moya, Rocío Muñoz

Productora: Emitida por la cadena Telecinco; Mediaset / Big Bang Media

Género: Serie de TV. Thriller | Policíaco. Asesinos en serie 

Sinopsis: Serie de TV (2011). 1 temporada. 13 episodios. Homicidios narra el día a día de una unidad de la Brigada de la Policía Nacional dirigida por Eva Hernández (Freijeiro), quien cuenta en su equipo con la ayuda del psicólogo especializado en patologías de la conducta Tomás Sóller (Noriega). La colaboración entre Eva y Tomás arranca con las pesquisas necesarias para atrapar a un asesino en serie, una experiencia que requerirá que ambos dejen a un lado sus diferencias. Sóller y Hernández, que se reencuentran tras una relación en el pasado, simbolizan dos visiones diferentes, aunque complementarias, de resolver un mismo caso: Sóller encarna la investigación basada en el profundo conocimiento del comportamiento del ser humano, mientras que Eva representa la investigación tradicional de la policía, basada en el análisis de pruebas físicas y la declaración de testigos y acusados.

El equipo multidisciplinar de investigación criminal está supervisado por un comisario de la vieja escuela, Andrés Ramos (Mariano Venancio) e integrado por un astuto subinspector curtido en la Brigada de Estupefacientes, Alonso Izquierdo (Carlos García); un disciplinado subinspector que se mueve como pez en el agua en la Brigada de Homicidios, Pablo Montero (Enrique Berrendero); una subinspectora novata recién llegada a la unidad, María Losada (Vicky Luengo); y una sarcástica forense que adora su trabajo, Susana Rota (Marian Aguilera). Otros personajes son Lorenzo Santamaría (Mingo Ràfols), inspector jefe antagonista de Eva; Carlos García-Aranda (Miguel de Miguel), un juez honesto y políticamente correcto; Helena Cuevas (Esmeralda Moya), una atractiva camarera; y Patricia Vega (Rocío Muñoz), una ambiciosa periodista de un diario nacional. (FILMAFFINITY)







Título original: Acusados

Año: 2009

Duración: 75 minutos

País: España

Director: Joaquín Llamas, Alejandro Bazzano, Mateo Meléndrez, Norberto López Amado

Guión: Darío Madrona, Xosé Morais, Javier Holgado, Carlos Vila, David Moreno, Gema Muñoz, Diego Sotelo, Mikel Alvariño, Humberto Ortega, José Castillo 

Música: Víctor Reyes

Fotografía: Johnny Yebra

Reparto: José Coronado, Blanca Portillo, Silvia Abascal, Goya Toledo, Isabel Serrano, Esperanza Elipe, Daniel Albadalejo, Daniel Grao, Aitor Mazo, Alberto Amarilla, Natalia Sánchez, Alberto Jiménez, Duna Santos, Anna Allen, Helio Pedregal, Santiago Meléndez, Joseba Apaolaza, Carla Nieto, Pep Munné, Mariana Cordero, Ana Labordeta, Elisabet Gelabert 
Productora: Emitida por la cadena Tele 5

Género: Serie de TV. Thriller 

Sinopsis: Serie de TV de 25 episodios (2009-2010). Joaquín de la Torre (José Coronado) y Rosa Ballester (Blanca Portillo) son los protagonistas de esta serie que combina thriller, misterio y retrato psicológico de personajes. Recrea las intrigas y engaños que rodean la investigación de las muertes producidas en el incendio de una discoteca. Cada pista conduce al descubrimiento de nuevas tramas; al final, la jueza del caso, Rosa Ballester, llega a la conclusión de que el incendio es sólo la punta del iceberg de una oscura conspiración.La historia empieza cuando la jueza incorpora a su equipo a Jorge Vega (Daniel Grao), un joven muy prometedor que se traslada de Salamanca a Madrid. Sin embargo, los verdaderos motivos del traslado no son tan claros como parecen, y Rosa los mantendrá en secreto hasta que llegue el momento oportuno.

El momento en que Ballester busca un responsable que pague las indemnizaciones a las víctimas coincide con la vuelta a la política del empresario Joaquín de la Torre (FILMAFFINITY)








Título original: Crematorio (Crematorium)

Año: 2011

Duración: 50 minutos

País: España

Director: Jorge Sánchez-Cabezudo

Guión: Alberto Sánchez-Cabezudo, Jorge Sánchez-Cabezudo, Laura Sarmiento Pallarés (Novela: Rafael Chirbes)

Música: Lucio Godoy

Fotografía: Daniel Sosa, Alfonso Postigo

Reparto: José Sancho, Alicia Borrachero, Juana Acosta, Pau Durà, Manuel Morón, Vicente Romero, Pep Tosar, Aura *******, Vlad Ivanov, Chisco Amado, Montserrat Carulla, Pepa López, Sonia Almarcha, Víctor Duplá, Paula Soldevila, Alfonso Bassave, Imma Colomer, Chusa Barbero, Jorge Suquet, Vicente Gil, Oleg Kricunoff, Pere Ventura, Francisco Olmo, Joaquín Perles, Helena Carrión, Alberto Ferreiro, Isabel García Lorca, Eugenio Barona, Isabel Rocatti

Productora: Canal+ España / Mod Producciones

Género: Serie de TV. Drama | Mafia. Familia. Miniserie de TV 

Sinopsis: Serie de TV de 8 capítulos (2011). Primera serie de producción propia de Canal+, basada en la novela homónima de Rafael Chirbes. En los años 90, un constructor sin escrúpulos (Pepe Sancho), que ha amasado una gran fortuna con empresas agrícolas, se dedica a hacer negocios en el litoral español. Tras la muerte de su hermano, crea un gran entramado empresarial y urbanístico que lo convierte en el hombre más poderoso de Misent, una ciudad imaginaria del Levante español. (FILMAFFINITY)

*
MEDIA EN FILMAFFINITY: 7,5/10 (5.731 votos)*







Título original: Los Simuladores

Año: 2002

Duración: 40 minutos

País: Bolulandia

Director: Damián Szifrón

Guión: Marcos Osorio Vidal, Damián Szifrón, Diego Peretti, Gustavo Malajovich, Federico D'Elía, Alejandro Fiore, Martín Seefeld, Esteban Student, Patricio Vega

Música: Guillermo Guareschi

Reparto: Federico D'Elía, Diego Peretti, Martín Seefeld, Alejandro Fiore, Carola Reyna, Boy Olmi, Jorge D'Elía, César Vianco, Alejandro Awada

Productora: Telefé

Género: Serie de TV. Intriga. Comedia

Sinopsis: Serie de TV (2002-2003). 2 temporadas. 24 episodios. Teleserie argentina en torno a un grupo de cuatro socios que se dedican al negocio de la "simulación", resolviendo los problemas y necesidades de sus clientes mediante lo que ellos denominan "operativos de simulación" que suelen consistir en engañar a quienes generan los problemas de sus clientes (jefes, criminales, esposas, viudas, comerciantes inescrupulosos, etc.). En España se realizó un remake de la serie producida por Cuatro. (FILMAFFINITY)

*
MEDIA EN FILMAFFINITY: 7,9/10 (2.979 votos)*


----------



## Tuttle (11 Abr 2015)

Para los que defienden que Han disparó primero.







Esta es entretenida.


----------



## Come sano (11 Abr 2015)

Para los que se inventó la palabra frikie, los que veíamos Doctor en Alaska.


----------



## angek (11 Abr 2015)

Darkplace

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8EkN8WtFTpE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


¿Qué fue de Jorge Sanz?

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/zbZT02vly_s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ratona (11 Abr 2015)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


>



Malviviendo me encantó. Aunque la segunda temporada bajo nivel y el ultimo episodio me parecio horrible.

Aunque ami esa estetica de jonkie, cani no me va. Me gustó mucho. Es buena. Según leí el Negro decía que uno de los canales que les dijeron que trasmitirían la serie por la televisión, que compraba la idea para hacerla con otros actores.... (no sé si era antena 3 o una cadena regional pero me suena antena 3).

Cabecera Malviviendo - South Park - YouTube
Parodiaban openings de series conocidas. Aqui la de South Park

Al final no se que habrá pasado con ellos.


----------



## palodearia (11 Abr 2015)




----------



## Burbujero27 (11 Abr 2015)

No sé si habreis oido o visto alguna vez *Kevin Spencer*.


----------



## Tarúguez (11 Abr 2015)

La hermanica pequeña de Hermanos de sangre, igualmente de 10 capítulos también producida por Spielberg y T. Hanks, aunque es reciente no está nada mal.









The Pacific - Series de TV en NITRO ANTENA 3 TV



Online 



Spoiler



Watch The Pacific 1x01 Guadalcanal, Leckie avi

Watch The Pacific 1x02 Basilone avi

Watch The Pacific 1x03 Melbourne avi

Watch The Pacific 1x04 Gloucester, Pavuvu Banika avi

http://allmyvideos.net/nygmye1mvvqx

http://allmyvideos.net/1482lj9ykyd7

http://allmyvideos.net/fdqb3t19r6yy

http://allmyvideos.net/w92zedxa780u

http://allmyvideos.net/qvq6ksimz5i9

http://www.nowvideo.sx/video/a2789e7f66a21


.


----------



## Oss (11 Abr 2015)

Los Cuentos del Mono de Oro
Los Cuentos del Mono de Oro 01 Piloto - YouTube
Serie de aventuras al estilo indiana jones, ambientada en 1936, aparecen nazis  donde el prota pilota un hidro avión.






https://youtu.be/aC3ZRVNsiNk

Eagleheart, serie de Chris Elliot (Búscate la vida (Get a life)), de humor ultraviolento sin motivo.

Parodia a texas ranger del chuck norris y los episodios duran unos 10 min.







https://youtu.be/ktB0iYvPfqI

Take (Abducidos en español).
Miniserie donde durante 50 años se cuenta la historia de 3 generaciones de familias y su contacto con Aliens.
La familia de los militares.
La familia de los abducidos.
La familia de los que mezclaron sus genes follando.
:






'Allo 'Allo!





La Marseillaise vs. Das Deutschlandlied
https://youtu.be/4aHaSbrf2n4
Serie de humor francesa. La historia transcurre durante la ocupación nazi de francia.










https://youtu.be/lqwHOHiSn3g

Serie de Ciencia Ficción de finales de los '70.



P.D.
El otro día cree este otro hilo con estas series que empiezan o han empezado ya, como Daredevil.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=638532


----------



## Oss (11 Abr 2015)

Portal dijo:


> joder. yo estuve enamorado platonicamente de caitlin oheaney , la chica del mono de oro, y la libidinosa emperatriz japonesa tampoco estaba nada mal



La serie es cojonuda!
:


----------



## Suprimo (11 Abr 2015)




----------



## Oss (11 Abr 2015)

Schitt's Creek (TV Series 2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSXQ-4ukV7Y&feature=player_detailpage

Otra nueva serie de Chris Elliot (Búscate la vida).

Serie Torrent a descargar:
https://kickass.to/usearch/Schitts Creek/
Subtitulos:
Subtitulos Schitt's Creek


----------



## barullo (20 Abr 2015)

Estoy ahora con esta que tampoco creo que conozca mucha gente:







En la que por cierto se folla que no veas 







La trama está ambientada 20 años antes de los hechos narrados en "la isla del tesoro" de Robert Louis Stevenson aunque no es para nada una historia de piratas al uso

mucha acción, sexo, complots y tramas de todo tipo con el objetivo principal del protagonista de crear un Estado libre en Nassau

muy recomendable :Aplauso:


----------



## Eär (20 Abr 2015)

barullo dijo:


> En la que por cierto se folla que no veas



Si es por eso mi recomendación va por:














Y con muchísima más acción que la de los piratillas.


----------



## barullo (20 Abr 2015)

Ear dijo:


> Si es por eso mi recomendación va por:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, lo de Banshee ya lo sabía

y en cuanto a Spartacus te doy la razón, pero las 3 primeras temporadas estuvieron bien y las últimas pues ya no tanto


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Estoy ahora con esta que tampoco creo que conozca mucha gente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va ya por la segunda temporada en usa creo, y lei que esta muy bien, la tengo por ahi pendiente de ver ::

Y otra buena que ya han dicho, es banshee, recien termino la tercera temporada y es muy buena.


----------



## barullo (20 Abr 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Va ya por la segunda temporada en usa creo, y lei que esta muy bien, la tengo por ahi pendiente de ver ::
> 
> Y otra buena que ya han dicho, es banshee, recien termino la tercera temporada y es muy buena.



Yo ya estoy viendo la 2ª en panchito


----------



## Menstruator (20 Abr 2015)

No sé si ha salido ya en la lista, pero yo recomiendo:

BLACK MIRROR


----------



## Sallie (20 Abr 2015)

eltonelero dijo:


> Menuda nostalgia con esa serie. La recuerdo de ver los viernes, muy graciosa incluso para esa epoca que no debia de tener mas de 12-13 años. Lo divertido que incluso salia alguna teta en un horario vespertino.



Oooh ¿os acordáis de Vomitón?

Que grande


----------



## Don Depresor (20 Abr 2015)

Burbujero27 dijo:


> No sé si habreis oido o visto alguna vez *Kevin Spencer*.



Que pechás a reir me he pegado con esa serie. ::


----------



## Sallie (20 Abr 2015)

Enano Rojo


----------



## angek (20 Abr 2015)

Sallie dijo:


> Enano Rojo



Otra grande. 

Y sin pretensiones.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (20 Abr 2015)

Esta es una americanada, pero de las buenas:

CENTENARIO (CENTENNIAL) LA SAGA DEL COLORADO Cap. 1 EspaÃ±ol latino - YouTube

Esta es un clásico inglés insuperable:

Brideshead Revisited (1981) - 01. Brideshead Theme - Geoffrey Burgon - YouTube

Y con esta se partía uno la caja a principios de los noventa:

ELS JOGLARS ORDEN ESPECIAL EL INTELECTUAL - YouTube


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Abr 2015)




----------



## MisterWhite (20 Abr 2015)

lobomalo dijo:


>





la de esperanzas que tenia en esta... y menudo chasco/basura. 

Solo se salva la fotografia de algunos capitulos, sobre todo al principio, cuando hay algunas escenas interesantes de desierto+invasion, cuando crees que de un momento a otro va a empezar el drama de accion... para luego capitulo tras capitulo, ver que no despega nunca, y que es un bodrio infumable.


----------



## Doctor Casa (20 Abr 2015)




----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (20 Abr 2015)

Esta británica sobre el ocaso de tres grandes dinastías imperiales europeas no estaba nada mal. Iba de menos a más:

Fall of Eagles - Sealed Train Decision (9m) - YouTube

Unas italiana, 'Corazón', dirigida por el insigne Luigi Comencini:


Cuore il telefilm 1/6. - YouTube

Otra de los perros ingleses sobre el viaje de Darwin a bordo del Beagle:

The Voyage of Charles Darwin, Part 1 - YouTube

Marco Polo, de 1982:

4.Marco Polo - Adventures in China part1 - YouTube

Esta yanqui es más reciente y está bastante bien hecha para lo que se estila hoy en día:

John Adams HBO Full Length Trailer!! - YouTube

Esta no la recuerdo apenas, pero tiene muy buena pinta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjkem37J7m0

Otra española de los años ochenta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jS2JPd_xTc


----------



## Kozak (20 Abr 2015)

Curioso Impertinente me ha recordado otra de TVE de los 80-90, La huella del crimen.

La huella del crimen online - RTVE.es A la Carta

En 2009 sacaron un par de episodios más, bastante peores a mi entender puesto que avanzaban las hipótesis oficiales de los crímenes de Anabel Segura y de los marqueses de Urquijo, mientras que en la serie original se planteaban más dudas en los casos que, como el de las estanqueras (este episodio tiene un final verdaderamente escalofriante) o la muerte de Carmen Broto, había implicados estamentos oficiales.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (20 Abr 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Curioso Impertinente me ha recordado otra de TVE de los 80-90, La huella del crimen.
> 
> La huella del crimen online - RTVE.es A la Carta
> 
> En 2009 sacaron un par de episodios más, bastante peores a mi entender puesto que avanzaban las hipótesis oficiales de los crímenes de Anabel Segura y de los marqueses de Urquijo, mientras que en la serie original se planteaban más dudas en los casos que, como el de las estanqueras (este episodio tiene un final verdaderamente escalofriante) o la muerte de Carmen Broto, había implicados estamentos oficiales.



Se hacían muy buenas series en aquella época, también en España. Por eso no puedo evitar poner cara de póker cuando la gente dice que nunca se han hecho tan buenas series como ahora. No quiero juzgar las actuales porque hoy por hoy no sigo ninguna y sólo he visto enteras unas pocas miniseries recientes (Roma, John Adams, la de Carrero Blanco y la otra que hizo TVE sobre Eva Perón y Franco), pero me parece que quienes así opinan son jovenzuelos que no tienen ni idea de la cantidad y la calidad de la producción televisiva de décadas pasadas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Abr 2015)

Los que tienen interés por las series de la mafia y crimen organizado, os voy a recomendar dos excelentes series italinas: "Capo de Corleone" sobre la mafia siciliana (desde años 40 del siglo XX) y la persona de Salvatore Riina. Otra es "Roma Criminal" basada en la Banda de la Magliana de los años 70/80. 

'Roma criminal', la serie que se hizo con Italia >> Quinta Temporada >> Blogs EL PAÍS 

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Total War (21 Abr 2015)

no conozco a nadie personalmente que las haya visto


----------



## chuty4 (21 Abr 2015)

Ambas muy divertidas, cada una con su humor. Altamente recomendables ambas


----------



## LeeMarvin (21 Abr 2015)

Doctor Casa dijo:


>



Qué hace ahí el Fidel de Aída?


----------



## visaman (21 Abr 2015)

hay una que aquí se titulo ''extraños'' muy interesante


----------



## LeeMarvin (21 Abr 2015)

*El fin de la comedia.* .- 2014
Ignatius Farray es un cómico diferente, su concepto extremo del stand-up, su aspecto, los temas que trata y su forma de actuar lo diferencian claramente de los cómicos que solemos ver habitualmente. El escenario es el lugar en el que Ignatius se siente seguro, pero cuando baja de él, se convierte en un padre divorciado, que flirtea con la crisis de los 40 y al que su imagen no ayuda a la hora de encontrar piso o pedir un crédito en un banco. 

*Hijos del Tercer Reich (Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter)* .- 2013
Miniserie alemana. Berlín, verano de 1941. En plena guerra, cinco jóvenes amigos alemanes se reúnen una noche de celebración para despedirse antes de marcharse a sus respectivos destinos. Los cinco amigos prometen volver a encontrarse después del conflicto, que calculan que acabará antes del invierno. Pero la guerra, que transformará radicalmente a toda Europa, también los cambiará a ellos para siempre

*Pétalo carmesí, flor blanca (The Crimson Petal and The White )* .-2011
Miniserie británica. Ambientada en la Inglaterra Victoriana. La protagonista es Sugar, una joven e inteligente prostituta que se ha propuesto como objetivo ascender en la escala social.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (21 Abr 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gp9giKVV__U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KQzRs6UCbuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeeMarvin (21 Abr 2015)

*Les Revenants* .-2012
Serie francesa. Gente desorientada intentan entrar en sus casas. No saben que han estado muertos durante varios años, que no han envejecido y que nadie les está esperando. Sin embargo, están decididos a recuperar un sitio que ya no es suyo. 

*Suits (La clave del éxito) *.- 2011
Dramedia americana de abogados. Michael Ross es un joven muy inteligente, pero las malas compañías de la universidad lo llevaron a creer que para triunfar en la vida hay que saltarse las reglas. Por azar conoce a Harvey Specter, uno de los abogados más jóvenes y brillantes de Manhattan. La inteligencia y las dotes de Michael lo deslumbrarán tanto que lo contrata a pesar de que aún no ha terminado la carrera. 

*Treme * .- 2010
El musical de David Simon. Treme es el nombre de un barrio de Nueva Orleans y narra la vida de un grupo de personas afectadas por el paso del huracán Katrina.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 15:05 ----------

*De culo y cuesta abajo (Eastbound & Down)* .-2009
Comedia americana. Un famoso jugador de béisbol de carácter autodestructivo, es expulsado del equipo, y decide regresar a Carolina del Norte. Allí será el nuevo entrenador en el equipo del instituto en el que estudió. 

*Archer * .- 2009
Comedia americana de animación. Parodia de cine de espías.

*The Middle* .- 2009
Comedia americana sobre una familia de clase media que viven en mitad de Indiana y que simplemente intentan mantenerse a flote a pesar de las bajas expectativas.


----------



## LeeMarvin (21 Abr 2015)

*Rockefeller Plaza (30 Rock)* .- 2006
Comedia americana. Tina Fey, es la principal guionista de un show de televisión que consiste en sketches cómicos, y que debe enfrentarse todos los días a su arrogante nuevo jefe (Alec Baldwin) y a la estrella del programa, al tiempo que trata de conducirlo y conseguir el éxito televisivo sin perder los nervios.

*The Shield: Al margen de la ley* .- 2002
Policíaca americana. El detective Vic Mackey (Michael Chiklis), es jefe de una unidad especial del distrito de Fargminton, en Los Ángeles, muy eficaz en su acción contra el crimen, pero que trabaja según normas y métodos tan peculiares que no excluyen procedimientos tan cuestionables como la extorsión, la tortura o el chantaje, si se consideran necesarios.

*Regénesis (ReGenesis)*.- 2004
Ciencia ficción canadiense. Trata de las vidas de los científicos de NORBAC (The North American Biotechnology Advisory Commission) un organismo ficticio con base en Toronto, Canadá. Esta agencia depende de los gobiernos de Canadá, EEUU y México a los cuales sirve en problemas de biotecnología. Se muestran a menudo problemas sociales, políticos y éticos que conlleva la investigación científica.

*Coupling * .- 2000
Comedia británica. Aclamada sitcom británica -una especie de "Friends" a la inglesa, mucho más caústica y provocadora- sobre los amores y ligues de tres parejas de amigos treintañeros -Steve, Susan, Patrick, Sally, Oliver y Jane- que viven en Londres. Debido a su gran éxito en Gran Bretaña, la cadena estadounidense NBC compró los derechos para crear una nueva versión en norteamérica, pero finalmente tuvo que ser suspendida por resultar demasiado "atrevida" para la audiencia. 

*Vaca y Pollo *.-1997
Animación americana. Singular historia de dos extraños hermanos que no dejan de armar líos: ella es una dulce e inocente vaca de siete años que pesa 200 kilos a la que le gusta bailar y jugar con su hermano. Pero Pollo, de 11 años, está en la edad de la adolescencia y es algo arisco, además de que no quiere que le vean jugar con su hermana pequeña.

*Daría * .-1997
Animación americana. Representa a una chica que es el modelo de “adolescente inadaptada”.

*Los asesinatos de Midsomer * .- 1997
Policíaca británica. En cada episodio, Barnaby investiga uno de los numerosos asesinatos que ocurren en el condado ficticio de Midsome. 

*La tía de Frankenstein (Los monstruos de Transilvania)*.-1987
Coproduccion europea, género fantástico infantil-adolescente. 

*Ulises 31* .- 1981
Anime japonés. Ulises, al comando de la nave espacial Odiseus, mata al gran Cíclope y rescata a un grupo de niños prisioneros incluyendo a su propio hijo Telémaco, despertando así la ira de los dioses. El dios Zeus lo sentencia a vagar por el universo del Olimpo y congela a su tripulación, que permanece hibernada en la nave hasta que pueda encontrar el reino de Hades, tras lo que le será permitido volver a la Tierra.

*Dentro del laberinto*.-1981
Fantástica británica. Tres adolescentes se adentran en una cueva para ayudar al mago Rothgo, al que persegue la malvada Belor para robarle un objeto mágico, el Nidus. Los niños lo guían por la laberíntica caverna. Se trata de un viaje a través del tiempo y del espacio que los conducae a la Revolución Francesa, al episodio de El Alamo, etc.

*Sí, ministro * .- 1980 y *Sí, primer ministro *.- 1986
Sátira política británica. Comedia de buenos modales nos relata la historia de tres personajes: el recientemente nombrado Ministro de Asuntos Administrativos, James Hacker, el maquinador Secretario Permanente del ministerio, Sir Humphrey Appleby, y el siempre respestuoso e irónico Secretario Personal, Bernard Woolley. 

*Teresa de Jesús *.-1984
Drama española. Con gran rigor histórico asistimos a la vida de Teresa de Jesús, monja carmelita, descendiente de judíos conversos, que emprendió la reforma de la Orden. En sus escritos nos dejó uno de los testimonios más apasionantes del siglo XVI. 

*Lou Grant *.- 1977
Drama periodístico americano. El escenario es la redacción de un periódico y trata sobre diversos asuntos personales, profesionales y sociales.


----------



## Tigershark (21 Abr 2015)

El enano rojo y no hablo de Carrillo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Abr 2015)

Acabo de ver *Roque Santeiro* en eMule... aunque no haya subtítulos, en portugués se entiende casi todo. 







Serie brasuca cómica hama entre las hamas.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 23:26 ----------




LeeMarvin dijo:


> *El fin de la comedia.* .- 2014
> Ignatius Farray es un cómico diferente, su concepto extremo del stand-up, su aspecto, los temas que trata y su forma de actuar lo diferencian claramente de los cómicos que solemos ver habitualmente. El escenario es el lugar en el que Ignatius se siente seguro, pero cuando baja de él, se convierte en un padre divorciado, que flirtea con la crisis de los 40 y al que su imagen no ayuda a la hora de encontrar piso o pedir un crédito en un banco.
> 
> *Hijos del Tercer Reich (Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter)* .- 2013
> ...



Fracas, nancys y presciputas, esa programación promete.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 23:31 ----------




Burbujero27 dijo:


> No sé si habreis oido o visto alguna vez *Kevin Spencer*.



Muy buena a ratos. 
Otros solamente se repetía. Cigarrillos, violencia, prostitutas, policía, carcel, desvaríos...

---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 23:37 ----------

Otra serie obra maestra, en eMule está casi toda.
Tiene incluso una web hecha por fans.
La vi con 8, 9 años y ya me dejó flipado, esa música, esa entradilla de cada episodio...
Está un poco desfasada pero conserva su esencia genial.

[youtube]1nKPP2yDhl0[/youtube]

[youtube]drlPbIWAz-E[/youtube]







---------- Post added 21-abr-2015 at 23:49 ----------




panqueque dijo:


>



Little Britain serie imprescindible para que aprendan los españoles lo que es el humor.


----------



## QuiSap (22 Abr 2015)

Dos que fueron estrenadas en el 2014:

*The Knick*: Dirigida por Steven Soderbergh, explícita y dura en algunas imagenes pero totalmente hipnótica.

*Rick & Morty*: Sin duda una de las mejores series de animación de los últimos tiempos.


----------



## Sallie (22 Abr 2015)

Regular Show (Historias corrientes)







Y por supuesto, la ENORME HORA DE AVENTURAS







No sé qué manía de poner estas series en canales infantiles...


----------



## DVD1975 (22 Abr 2015)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> *El fin de la comedia.* .- 2014
> Ignatius Farray es un cómico diferente, su concepto extremo del stand-up, su aspecto, los temas que trata y su forma de actuar lo diferencian claramente de los cómicos que solemos ver habitualmente. El escenario es el lugar en el que Ignatius se siente seguro, pero cuando baja de él, se convierte en un padre divorciado, que flirtea con la crisis de los 40 y al que su imagen no ayuda a la hora de encontrar piso o pedir un crédito en un banco.
> 
> *Hijos del Tercer Reich (Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter)* .- 2013
> ...



La de petalo carmesí no se encuentra por emule ni por torrent. ¿me puedes decir donde la has encontrado?.
No hay casi seeders.


----------



## kate (22 Abr 2015)

House of Cards.


----------



## LeeMarvin (23 Abr 2015)

DVD1975 dijo:


> La de petalo carmesí no se encuentra por emule ni por torrent. ¿me puedes decir donde la has encontrado?.
> No hay casi seeders.



Yo la vi aquí:

1x04 PÃ©talo CarmesÃ­, Flor Blanca | Solo Series Online


----------



## clemenzzza (23 Abr 2015)

las últimas que he visto y a mi juicio no son demasiado conocidas, si alguién le interesan y no las encuentra las puedo subir a torrent.

Olive Kitteridge (TV) (2014) - FilmAffinity









> Sinopsis
> 
> Miniserie de TV (2014). 4 episodios. Narra la vida a lo largo de 25 años de Olive Kitteridge (Frances McDormand), una profesora de matemáticas de mediana edad de una pequeña población norteamericana de Maine, en Nueva Inglaterra, casada con Henry (Richard Jenkins), un farmaceutico de buen corazón. Basada en un premio Pulitzer de Elisabeth Strout. (FILMAFFINITY)
> 
> ...



The Honourable Woman (Serie de TV) (2014) - FilmAffinity









> Sinopsis
> Serie de TV (2014). 8 episodios. Sigue a Nessa Stein, una prestigiosa empresaria de una compañía armamentística que dedica su tiempo a promover procesos de paz en Oriente Medio. Sin embargo, la Casa Blanca y el Servicio Secreto de Inteligencia la sitúan en el punto de mira y la ven obligada a involucrarse en una compleja trama política de escala internacional. (FILMAFFINITY)
> 
> Premios
> ...



The Jinx (El gafe) (2015) - FilmAffinity









> Sinopsis
> 
> Miniserie documental de 6 partes sobre la intrigante y oscura vida de Robert Durst, miembro de una multimillonaria familia de Nueva York que durante años fue el principal sospechoso de tres asesinatos no resueltos. (FILMAFFINITY)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Abr 2015)

DVD1975 dijo:


> La de petalo carmesí no se encuentra por emule ni por torrent. ¿me puedes decir donde la has encontrado?.
> No hay casi seeders.



Claro que está en eMule, versión de filibusteros.com y otras dos más una de ellas .mkv 
Mira que es fácil buscar en eMule y ni con esas aciertas.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2015 at 01:49 ----------




clemenzzza dijo:


> las últimas que he visto y a mi juicio no son demasiado conocidas, si alguién le interesan y no las encuentra las puedo subir a torrent.
> 
> Olive Kitteridge (TV) (2014) - FilmAffinity
> 
> ...



Olive Kitteridge es muy muy buena, como para que Frances haya hecho TV imagínate. 

La del director de *Capturing the Friedmans* promete, documental inolvidable.


----------



## Oss (26 Abr 2015)

https://youtu.be/ckyyUHfnxmU

Song of Liberty
3 episodios de 1 hora y 25 min + ó -


----------



## Lepsink (26 Abr 2015)

Un apasionante Thriller , persecuciones , aventuras , trafico de drogas, sexo y bicicletas en la costa del sol , le sirvio a perez reverte de inspiración para escribir ¨La Reina del Sur¨



Spoiler


----------



## DVD1975 (27 Abr 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Claro que está en eMule, versión de filibusteros.com y otras dos más una de ellas .mkv
> Mira que es fácil buscar en eMule y ni con esas aciertas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2015 at 01:49 ----------
> ...



La he buscado en ingles y no esta.


----------



## Oss (24 May 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW8y-tOPOYw
Bottom (TV Series 1991


----------



## necromancer (24 May 2015)

Bron/Broen, la versión original de The Bridge.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 May 2015)

DVD1975 dijo:


> La he buscado en ingles y no esta.



Pues búscala con el titulo en español, coño. 
La versión es DUAL.


----------



## desenladrillador (24 May 2015)

¿Qué pasa cuando los británicos piensan en la misma idea de Heroes?






Pues que les sale ésto:






Y es mucho mejor.


----------



## Oss (10 Jun 2015)

https://youtu.be/YJ9zAL9utXw

Era muy conocida en los '90. Yo me enganché por algún tiempo.
Un clásico de la época.

USA sin multiculturalidad total.
Que buenos tiempos!!!!


----------



## barullo (10 Jun 2015)

Aprovecho para recordar que la serie (en su 3ª temp.) con la que abrí el hilo ha sido emitida en castellano por algún canal ya que he conseguido el primer capitulo de la 3ª temporada, os lo pongo el enlace por si alguién de vosotros la sigue y está interesado:

Series DivxTotaL - Descargar Torrents

deciros también que están rodando la 5ª temp. ya y que va a ser al parecer la definitiva y que la 4ª no ha sido doblada al castellano todavía...

esperemos que lo sea tras la emisión de la 3ª temporada


----------



## Fritz Lang (10 Jun 2015)

Aprovechando que están emitiendo la 3ª de Vikings en cuanto pueda voy a proceder con el visionado de la 2ª y luego empalmo con la actual.

También tengo pendientes varias miniseries de la BBC como "The Honourable Woman", "The Driver" y "Remember Me" pero ultimamente no me da la vida para dedicar tiempo a esta sana afición. :´´´(


----------



## Oss (13 Jun 2015)

El 5° episodio ha sido ACOJONANTE!!!!
:
Esta seríe se está convirtiendo en una de las mejores que he visto en años.
Tiene un poco de:
Conspiración.
¿mad max?.
1984.
...
ACOJONANTE


----------



## Oss (20 Jun 2015)

https://youtu.be/OvlfISs6fYA


----------



## MadClint (20 Jun 2015)

Esta es chilena y una gran sorpresa , dura e intensa. Un pelín exagerados los tiroteos pero se le perdona .


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2015)

Oss dijo:


> https://youtu.be/OvlfISs6fYA



Tiene buena pinta pero ¿la han estrenado ya? ienso:

por el trailer parece que no


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Jun 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta pero ¿la han estrenado ya? ienso:
> 
> por el trailer parece que no



Si está en eMule la habrán estrenado.


----------



## Oss (5 Jul 2015)

La humanidad compite en una carrera contrarreloj contra un peligroso enemigo alienígena que es invisible y utiliza el recurso de la Tierra más preciado para conquistarla, los niños. Los más pequeños han ayudado a estos invasores sin ser conscientes de ellos. Ahora, comienza una lucha por la supervivencia con un claro objetivo: salvar la raza humana.

Estrenada 5 episodios + ó -

https://youtu.be/DMG9TMnJfOs





barullo dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta pero ¿la han estrenado ya? ienso:
> 
> por el trailer parece que no








5 episodios más o menos por ahora, en inglés subtitulado.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta pero ¿la han estrenado ya? ienso:
> 
> por el trailer parece que no



en seriespepito la tienes.. muy buena la serie


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Si está en eMule la habrán estrenado.





Oss dijo:


> La humanidad compite en una carrera contrarreloj contra un peligroso enemigo alienígena que es invisible y utiliza el recurso de la Tierra más preciado para conquistarla, los niños. Los más pequeños han ayudado a estos invasores sin ser conscientes de ellos. Ahora, comienza una lucha por la supervivencia con un claro objetivo: salvar la raza humana.
> 
> Estrenada 5 episodios + ó -
> 
> ...





Polux dijo:


> en seriespepito la tienes.. muy buena la serie



Vale jracias amijous, ya me la estoy bajando :Aplauso:


----------



## vagodesigner (5 Jul 2015)

la he empezado a ver, no tiene mala pinta


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (5 Jul 2015)

Está en versión original subtitulada. Por ahora hay 2 temporadas. Buena







'Turn' es una serie basada en la novela de Alexander Rose "Washington´s Spies: The Story of America´s First Spy Ring". Desarrollada por Craig Silverstein y Barry Josephson (creadores de 'Nikita'), se centra en la historia de un granjero neoyorquino que funda The Culper Ring, un grupo de espías, junto a amigos de toda la vida.


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2015)

Stonewall Jackson dijo:


> Está en versión original subtitulada. Por ahora hay 2 temporadas. Buena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habrá que bajarla a ver 

---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 15:47 ----------




vagodesigner dijo:


> la he empezado a ver, no tiene mala pinta



¿De qué va esta serie? habla un poco de ella ienso:


----------



## vagodesigner (5 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Habrá que bajarla a ver
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 15:47 ----------
> 
> ...



de conspiraciones, es un poco friki

A grandes rasgos y posiblemente con algun fallo(porque no me ha llamado especialmnt la atención)...
Va de que hay un comic que narra lo que pretende hacer cierta gente con poder en la sociedad a costa una multinacional farmaceutica (poniendo en el mercado unas pastillas), al ponerse en venta ese comic(escrito por un quimico que conocia la intencion de estos) se enteran y mandan a asesinos y autoridades para evitar que se propague esa información aunque ya es tarde porque unos frikis ya lo han leido. La historia va de la huida de los frikis para evitar que los maten. 

Me conto un amijo que la serie tiene mas temporadas de las que se han emitido porque el gobierno la debió censurar a partir de la 2a temporada, al parecer molesta que haya series conspiranoicas.


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2015)

vagodesigner dijo:


> de conspiraciones, es un poco friki
> 
> A grandes rasgos y posiblemente con algun fallo(porque no me ha llamado especialmnt la atención)...
> Va de que hay un comic que narra lo que pretende hacer cierta gente con poder en la sociedad a costa una multinacional farmaceutica (poniendo en el mercado unas pastillas), al ponerse en venta ese comic(escrito por un quimico que conocia la intencion de estos) se enteran y mandan a asesinos y autoridades para evitar que se propague esa información aunque ya es tarde porque unos frikis ya lo han leido. La historia va de la huida de los frikis para evitar que los maten.
> ...



Pues eso sólo puede indicar una cosa: que alguién se ha visto retratado y se ha molestado mucho por ello, tomandose además la molestia de tirar de ciertos hilos e influencias ienso:

¿es americana la serie?


----------



## vagodesigner (5 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Pues eso sólo puede indicar una cosa: que alguién se ha visto retratado y se ha molestado mucho por ello, tomandose además la molestia de tirar de ciertos hilos e influencias ienso:
> 
> ¿es americana la serie?



Ni idea, parece inglesa o francesa 

Enviado desde mi fnac 4.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MadClint (5 Jul 2015)

Trama crepuscular de espias y gobernantes británicos








https://www.themoviedb.org/collection/260601-the-worricker-trilogy?language=es

---------- Post added 05-jul-2015 at 23:28 ----------








Miniserie ambientada en la guerra fría , con buenos giros de guión

The Game (TV Mini-Series 2014) - IMDb


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Jul 2015)

no se si se han dicho







Serie de TV de 48 episodios (2009-2011). Paul Ekman (Tim Roth), un psicólogo capaz de detectar si la gente miente o dice la verdad analizando la expresión de su cara, sus gestos y su voz, usa ese don para resolver casos criminales. Considerado por la revista Time una de las 100 personas más influyentes del mundo, sus experiencias y sus libros le serán muy útiles al ex policía y doctor Cal Lightman, un experto en el engaño que colabora con la policía y otras agencias de seguridad para resolver enrevesados casos criminales.







Black Sails es una serie dramática estrenada el 25 de enero del 2014 a través de la cadena Starz. La serie es una precuela y se centra 20 años antes de "La isla del tesoro" de Robert Louis Stevenson.1

Llevan 2 temporadas de 10 cap.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Jul 2015)

De netflix


----------



## LoneWolf (6 Jul 2015)

Por fin me hice de un tiempo para ver esta serie:







Bastante adictiva, una vez que te enganchas no puedes parar.

Si les gustó The Wire, deberían darle una oportunidad a ésta, una gran crítica social y explora el lado oscuro de la psique humana.


----------



## Cuqui (6 Jul 2015)

Veo que os falta una de las mejores series de los ultimos años. No dejeis de verla.








Y otra que tambien me gusto mucho.


----------



## pechelle (6 Jul 2015)

LoneWolf dijo:


> Por fin me hice de un tiempo para ver esta serie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre en el top y muy poco conocida en España no se porque, a mi me mola más que los soprano


----------



## Sioque (6 Jul 2015)

dejo tres rarezas que he visto este curso y me han gustado mucho. son las tres de una sola temporada así que se ven rapidito.
perdón de antebrazo si repito alguna pero no he mirado en todas la páginas. 

TOP OF THE LAKE





me pareció una mezcla de twin peaks y true detective pero sin idas de olla. la prota es la peggy de mad men que me pone mucho.

TRANSPARENT





un viejuno que sale del armario y las historias de su familia

YOU ARE THE WORST





chico encuentra chica y tal


----------



## MadClint (6 Jul 2015)

The Killing , adaptació de la danesa Forbrydelsen . Ambiente plomizo de Seattle , buena trama y personajes interesantes


----------



## MadClint (7 Jul 2015)

Esta supéra todo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Canis con superpoderes .. te partes la caja.


En Andalucia se conocerá , pero sorprende la buena factura técnica y el punto costumbrista que tiene.

























---------- Post added 07-jul-2015 at 15:22 ----------


----------



## barullo (11 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> https://youtu.be/OvlfISs6fYA





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Si está en eMule la habrán estrenado.





Oss dijo:


> La humanidad compite en una carrera contrarreloj contra un peligroso enemigo alienígena que es invisible y utiliza el recurso de la Tierra más preciado para conquistarla, los niños. Los más pequeños han ayudado a estos invasores sin ser conscientes de ellos. Ahora, comienza una lucha por la supervivencia con un claro objetivo: salvar la raza humana.
> 
> Estrenada 5 episodios + ó -
> 
> ...





Polux dijo:


> en seriespepito la tienes.. muy buena la
> serie



Bueno pues ya está vista...

muy buena puesta en escena y ambientación sin apenas errores de todo lo que pasó después del desastre del Álamo (la Historia de la "rosa amarilla" que era una negra amante de Houston y Santa Anna no la conocía de nada) aunque el último episodio o los 2 últimos pierde intensidad y son un poco flojos...

esperemos que la 2ª temporada con las "guerras comanches" sea mejor aún

jracias por hablar aqui de ella pues de lo contrario no la hubiera conocido



MadClint dijo:


> Esta supéra todo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Canis con superpoderes .. te partes la caja.
> 
> ...



Esa serie tiene que ser un parto o todo lo contrario: una ceremonia de demigración constante por lo ridiculo del tema ::


----------



## Cosmopolita (11 Jul 2015)

pechelle dijo:


> Siempre en el top y muy poco conocida en España no se porque, a mi me mola más que los soprano



Yo soy auténtico fánatico de "The Sopranos" (he investigado mucho, la veo 2 veces al año, tengo libros y artículos) pero reconozco que "The Wire" tiene mayor nivel artístico mientras "The Sopranos" es más adaptada para las masas.

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (11 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Pues eso sólo puede indicar una cosa: que alguién se ha visto retratado y se ha molestado mucho por ello, tomandose además la molestia de tirar de ciertos hilos e influencias ienso:
> 
> ¿es americana la serie?



A mi me suena a invención del departamento de publicidad de la cadena productora.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Jul 2015)

Bueno ya la recomendé en otro hilo:

*DARK MATTER*







Es un thriller espacial al estilo Serenity/Firefly... llevo cuatro capítulos y no esta nada mal ... de momento


----------



## SofoR (12 Jul 2015)

Shameless, la versión estadounidense. La original es británica, pero creo que es mejor la otra.
Humor, a veces politícamente muy incorrecto.







Shameless (Serie de TV) (2011) - FilmAffinity


----------



## Trollaco del copón (12 Jul 2015)

Halt and catch fire







Sobre los inicios de la informática de consumo... muy bien ambientada


----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2015)

SofoR dijo:


> Shameless, la versión estadounidense. La original es británica, pero creo que es mejor la otra.
> Humor, a veces politícamente muy incorrecto.
> 
> 
> ...



Ví en la tele unos episodios de esta y me gustó bastante con el padre borracho al que sus hijos tienen que cuidar porque es un bala perdida...

habrá que bajarla ya que sólo ví un par de ellos sueltos


----------



## SofoR (12 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Ví en la tele unos episodios de esta y me gustó bastante con el padre borracho al que sus hijos tienen que cuidar porque es un bala perdida...
> 
> habrá que bajarla ya que sólo ví un par de ellos sueltos



La tienes online entera en hdfull.tv


----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2015)

SofoR dijo:


> La tienes online entera en hdfull.tv



Prefiero bajarlas ya que es más cómodo y no necesitas conexión pero jracias igualmente, trufita


----------



## Rigreor (12 Jul 2015)

De ciencia ficción "Más allá del límite"


Y de animación japonesa "Cowboy Bebop" y "Berserk"


----------



## MadClint (17 Jul 2015)

Bloodline
Serie de TV (2015). Los secretos y cicatrices de una familia de hermanos adultos son revelados cuando la oveja negra de la familia vuelve a casa. (FILMAFFINITY)


----------



## Oss (19 Jul 2015)

https://youtu.be/Ug4fRXGyIak
Sinopsis Mr. Robot
Mr. Robot se centra en un joven programador, Elliot, que sufre de un trastorno antisocial debilitante y decide que sólo puede conectar con la gente a través de la piratería. Él maneja sus habilidades como un arma para proteger a las personas que le importan, trabajando como ingeniero de seguridad cibernética de día y como hacker de noche. Esta situación pondrá a Elliot en la disyuntiva de elegir entre una firma de seguridad cibernética para la que trabaja o apoyar a las organizaciones de los bajos fondos que le quieren reclutar para derribar la América corporativa.

El reparto está formado por Rami Malek (La Guerra en casa), Christian Slater (Amor a quemarropa), Portia Doubleday (Her),*Carly Chaikin (Suburgatory) y Martin Wallström (Simple Simon).

★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★★





https://youtu.be/uJnN3WMwDsk
UTOPIA (No recuerdo si ya la comenté; es de esas series que se salen de lo común).
SINOPSIS
Serie de TV (2013-2014). 12 episodios. 2 temporadas. En un foro de internet que reúne a los amantes de los cómics, cinco usuarios se ponen de acuerdo para conocerse. Se han hecho con el manuscrito original de una novela gráfica de culto: ‘The Utopia Experiments’. Se dice que el autor, un maníacodepresivo, conoce los secretos de las catástrofes más terribles del planeta. Muy pronto el grupo empieza a ser perseguido por una oscura organización llamada La Red (The Network) que pretende apoderarse del manuscrito. (FILMAFFINITY)

☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆





https://youtu.be/3G9qSv01VMghttps://youtu.be/qg8zglIb2h4
DEUTSCHLAND 83
SINOPSIS
Ambientada en 1983, Martin Rauch (Jonas Nay) de 24 años de edad de la Alemania del Este es enviado por la Stasi para espiar a Occidente como ayudante a un general de la Alemania del Oeste (Ulrich Noethen). (FILMAFFINITY)



PRÓXIMAMENTE:
Syfy's Childhood's End
https://youtu.be/i3e7aMCIxjY

Ash vs Evil Dead
https://youtu.be/unnLg1TPCYM

The X-Files I Want To Believe
https://youtu.be/ew3gAxme5Hw



barullo dijo:


> Bueno pues ya está vista...
> 
> muy buena puesta en escena y ambientación sin apenas errores de todo lo que pasó después del desastre del Álamo (la Historia de la "rosa amarilla" que era una negra amante de Houston y Santa Anna no la conocía de nada) aunque el último episodio o los 2 últimos pierde intensidad y son un poco flojos...
> 
> ...



Es lo que más me gusta de este hilo...
Que hay series muy buenas que no tienen publicidad. Pero si conocieras que existe te gustaría verla.

Muy buen hilo ★★★★★
5 estrellas al creador.... @barullo

Sobre los episodios de Texas Rising considero el 3° y el 4°; como los que más me gustaron.
3° llegando y preparando la batalla.
4° LA BATALLA!!!


----------



## barullo (19 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> https://youtu.be/Ug4fRXGyIak
> Sinopsis Mr. Robot
> Mr. Robot se centra en un joven programador, Elliot, que sufre de un trastorno antisocial debilitante y decide que sólo puede conectar con la gente a través de la piratería. Él maneja sus habilidades como un arma para proteger a las personas que le importan, trabajando como ingeniero de seguridad cibernética de día y como hacker de noche. Esta situación pondrá a Elliot en la disyuntiva de elegir entre una firma de seguridad cibernética para la que trabaja o apoyar a las organizaciones de los bajos fondos que le quieren reclutar para derribar la América corporativa.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti y a todos los que participan en todo caso por opinar y seguir trayendo nuevas series desconocidas e interesantes para ver


----------



## QuiSap (19 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> https://youtu.be/Ug4fRXGyIak
> Sinopsis Mr. Robot
> Mr. Robot se centra en un joven programador, Elliot, que sufre de un trastorno antisocial debilitante y decide que sólo puede conectar con la gente a través de la piratería. Él maneja sus habilidades como un arma para proteger a las personas que le importan, trabajando como ingeniero de seguridad cibernética de día y como hacker de noche. Esta situación pondrá a Elliot en la disyuntiva de elegir entre una firma de seguridad cibernética para la que trabaja o apoyar a las organizaciones de los bajos fondos que le quieren reclutar para derribar la América corporativa.
> 
> ...



Mr. Robot un poco magufo.. Pero extremadamente adictiva y bien realizada


----------



## Bercipotecado (19 Jul 2015)

Mi pequeña aportacion:







Serie de frikis, uno tiene el cuarto mayor coeficiente intelectual jamas registrado hacen trabajos para el FBI (divertida)







Esta tambien friki, invasion del planeta por otra raza, queda terraformado y ahi empieza la historia. tiene juego y todo en scifi varias temporadas a las espaldas.







No es como las pelis, pero para unas palomitas y echarte un rato sirve.

Todas estan en mejortorrent con capitulos en 720 y torrent.

No me he leido todo el hilo, asi que si alguna ya esta puesta, mis disculpas!


----------



## Oss (19 Jul 2015)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Esta tambien friki, invasion del planeta por otra raza, queda terraformado y ahi empieza la historia. tiene juego y todo en scifi varias temporadas a las espaldas.



Yo me ví las dos primeras temporadas. La tercera no la pienso ver. Me ha decepcionado. Tenía esperanzas de ver más "espacio"; "naves"; ... Las imágenes del principio de la serie de como llegan las naves extraterrestres a la tierra es lo mejor de la serie. Luego empeora hasta que se vuelve cutre.

Es un comienzo para que un día aparezca una BUENA serie sci-fi.


----------



## necromancer (19 Jul 2015)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Halt and catch fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo la segunda parte y me parece buenísima, de lo mejor que he visto últimamente.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2015 at 23:16 ----------




SofoR dijo:


> Shameless, la versión estadounidense. La original es británica, pero creo que es mejor la otra.
> Humor, a veces politícamente muy incorrecto.
> 
> 
> ...



Es divertidísima, mucho mejor que la original inglesa 

---------- Post added 19-jul-2015 at 23:17 ----------




Stonewall Jackson dijo:


> Está en versión original subtitulada. Por ahora hay 2 temporadas. Buena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buena también, aunque Jamie Bell no me gusta demasiado, veremos como se desarrolla y como tratan la ayuda francesa y española.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Yo me ví las dos primeras temporadas. La tercera no la pienso ver. Me ha decepcionado. Tenía esperanzas de ver más "espacio"; "naves"; ... Las imágenes del principio de la serie de como llegan las naves extraterrestres a la tierra es lo mejor de la serie. Luego empeora hasta que se vuelve cutre.
> 
> Es un comienzo para que un día aparezca una BUENA serie sci-fy.



Es cierto, es una serie que yo estoy viendo la 3 por inercia, pero la verdad es que sabe a poco, hubo una batallita interesante en el primer o segundo capitulo y nada mas


----------



## holgazan (20 Jul 2015)

Una comedia para pasar el rato, con un guion excelente.


----------



## Satori (20 Jul 2015)

me apunto al hilo


----------



## holgazan (20 Jul 2015)

Lista completa de las series que he visto en los últimos tiempos.

Todas disponibles en seriespepito.

BREAKING BAD
BORGEN
DEXTER
EPISODES
FARGO
FRIENDS
HOUSE OF CARDS
LAST MAN STANDING
LOS SOPRANO
MAD MEN
MODERN FAMILY
MONK
THE BIG BANG THEORY
THE AFFAIR
THE OFFICE
TRUE DETECTIVE
THE IT CROWD- LOS INFORMÁTICOS
THE LAST MAN ON EARTH
VICIOUS
WELCOME TO SWEDEN


----------



## MadClint (20 Jul 2015)

Y para darle nivel al Hilo , Con Link :

The Heavy Water War Temporada 1×01 online | Ver Series Online Gratis 

Ahí sale el original Heisenberg :: BB












Contact the Show Creators on IMDbPro »

More at IMDbPro »
La Batalla del Agua Pesada (2015– )
"Kampen om tungtvannet" (original title)
TV Series | 45 min | Drama, History, War
8,5
Your rating: 
-/10 
Ratings: 8,5/10 from 1.554 users 
Reviews: 1 user | 15 critic

The story behind Hitler's plan of Germany getting the atomic bomb during WW2, and the heavy water sabotages in Rjukan, Norway, seen from four angles, the German side, the allied, the saboteurs and the company side.


----------



## Bercipotecado (20 Jul 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Es cierto, es una serie que yo estoy viendo la 3 por inercia, pero la verdad es que sabe a poco, hubo una batallita interesante en el primer o segundo capitulo y nada mas



Battlestar Galactica sento un precedente con un liston demasiado alto a mi parecer, esta claro que hoy en dia, sin ningun Star trek, los fans de las series "space opera" estamos algo cojos. 

Dark Matter que puso alguien por ahi arriba, es quiza a dia de hoy lo que mas promete en ese sentido. Un algo parecido a Firefly. Pero la falta de un Stargate, BG o ST se nota mucho. Yo aun tengo esperanza que relancen la webserie de BG Blood and war.

Por cierto, quien quiera ver TURN en castellano, esta en mejortorrent, la primera y los 2 capitulos de la segunda temporada.

Esta tambien es algo refrito, pero bueno... para unas palomitas.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jul 2015)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Battlestar Galactica sento un precedente con un liston demasiado alto a mi parecer, esta claro que hoy en dia, sin ningun Star trek, los fans de las series "space opera" estamos algo cojos.
> 
> Dark Matter que puso alguien por ahi arriba, es quiza a dia de hoy lo que mas promete en ese sentido. Un algo parecido a Firefly. Pero la falta de un Stargate, BG o ST se nota mucho. Yo aun tengo esperanza que relancen la webserie de BG Blood and war.
> 
> ...



Dark Matter promete de momento, buen argumento, misterio una pizca de miedo en algún capitulo, un poquito de acción, etc

Helix, la primera temp cojonuda, la 2ª prescindible, creo que el guion no daba para mas temporadas


----------



## javicordura (20 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> El 5° episodio ha sido ACOJONANTE!!!!
> :
> Esta seríe se está convirtiendo en una de las mejores que he visto en años.
> Tiene un poco de:
> ...



menuda basura para niños, recomiendote que visiones má cosas que hay por aquí puestas de increiblemente muchisimo más valor cultural.


----------



## angek (20 Jul 2015)

javicordura dijo:


> menuda basura para niños, recomiendote que visiones má cosas que hay por aquí puestas de increiblemente muchisimo más valor cultural.



Eso se puede aplicar a terribles cantidades de lo colgado aquí, pero eso no quiere decir que _algo para niños_ no sea disfrutable y desconectante.


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2015)

angek dijo:


> Eso se puede aplicar a terribles cantidades de lo colgado aquí, pero eso no quiere decir que _algo para niños_ no sea disfrutable y desconectante.



Tampoco tantas ¿eh? que pareces andaluz ::

a no ser que te refieras a lo que puso el Clavisto, claro ::


----------



## Bercipotecado (20 Jul 2015)

javicordura dijo:


> menuda basura para niños, recomiendote que visiones má cosas que hay por aquí puestas de increiblemente muchisimo más valor cultural.



Pues a mi me ha sorprendido gratamente, teniendo en cuenta que es una mid season. Una serie que destripa lo que a todos nos carcome a mitad de temporada, cuando se ha vuelto tipico tenernos en vilo, temporadas y temporadas para al final no explicarnos ni la mitad, es digno de aprovechar. Una idea diferente de serie de ciencia ficcion. Yo la recomiendo. Me queda el ultimo capitulo.

Por cierto, en principio, es una serie cerrada de 10 capitulos y una temporada, por lo que empieza y termina este año.


----------



## Oss (21 Jul 2015)

javicordura dijo:


> menuda basura para niños, recomiendote que visiones má cosas que hay por aquí puestas de increiblemente muchisimo más valor cultural.



Eeeeeiiiiinnn????
:

Si quiero algo cultural leo un libro.

Curiosamente no has aportado ni una sola serie a este hilo.


Otra... no sé si la han estrenado:
(¿alguien sabe cuando la estrenan?).
No la localizo en torrent y en IMDB.com marcan como si el 2 episodio se hubiese estrenado el 11/07/2015...
(1° ep pilot // 2° episodio 1).





https://youtu.be/oRLW-qQLMQs
Sinopsis Colony
Colony está ambientada en un futuro no muy lejano de Los Angeles, ciudad que ha sido invadida por una especie alienígena. Mientras tanto, los humanos tendrán que posicionarse en un lado u otro, colaborar con los extraterrestres o crear una oposición a esta invasión.
USA Network es la cadena encargada de desarrollar el proyecto creado y producido por Carlton Cuse (Lost, Bates Motel,The Strain) y Ryan Condal (Hercules).

P.D. ya me he visto los 4 episodios de Mr. Robot...
Casi del tirón!!!
¡Engancha!


----------



## Oss (21 Jul 2015)

MadClint dijo:


> Y para darle nivel al Hilo , Con Link :
> 
> The Heavy Water War Temporada 1×01 online | Ver Series Online Gratis
> 
> ...



https://youtu.be/j_8p2fROkMc

Ya me la he bajado...ahora toca buscar subtítulos... (tengo que retomar el inglés de nuevo  ).


----------



## Dr Polux (21 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Eeeeeiiiiinnn????
> :
> 
> Si quiero algo cultural leo un libro.
> ...




Tiene buena pinta.. aunque trama similar a V supongo, de todas formas la voy a ver. Muchas gracias


----------



## Oss (21 Jul 2015)

https://youtu.be/zr3pzYThiKk
Esta es otra que tengo en la agenda.
(Me encanta la ciencia ficción).

Sinopsis Humans
Remake de la ficción sueca Real Humans. La humanidad se encuentra en un presente paralelo donde el último gadget de moda para cualquier familia media es un "Synth", un sirviente robótico altamente desarrollado e inquietantemente similar a ser humano. Con la esperanza de transformar la forma en que viven, una familia suburbana compra uno de estos robots con el que acabarán descubriendo que compartir la vida con una máquina tiene consecuencias escalofriantes

P.D. los beneficios de estar de rodriguez.


----------



## Políticamente incorrecto (21 Jul 2015)

No sé si alguien la ha dicho .

Utopia

---------- Post added 21-jul-2015 at 12:01 ----------

y 12 monos


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2015)

Oye Oss: antes de buscar subtitulos prueba en el Emule que yo alli me encuentro muchas series colgadas ya con los subtitulos incrustados como por ejemplo Texas Rising


----------



## Bercipotecado (21 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Oye Oss: antes de buscar subtitulos prueba en el Emule que yo alli me encuentro muchas series colgadas ya con los subtitulos incrustados como por ejemplo Texas Rising



Yo texas rissing la he descargado de series pepito con subtitulos.

Tambien importante, COLONY tiene buena pinta, agradeceria de antebrazo que si os enterais cuando la ponen con sub por algun lado, la pusieseis por aqui. Yo tambien soy un frikazo y devoro cualquier serie con algo de fantasia y scifi (si, me he visto hasta Grimm y alguna tempo de Erase una vez


----------



## Oss (21 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Oye Oss: antes de buscar subtitulos prueba en el Emule que yo alli me encuentro muchas series colgadas ya con los subtitulos incrustados como por ejemplo Texas Rising



No me gustan los subtítulos incrustados.
Es una manía.
:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (21 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> No me gustan los subtítulos incrustados.
> Es una manía.
> :



Di que sí, yo si no les pongo amarillos con el borde rojo como la bandera, no los miro ni de coña.


----------



## garrison (22 Jul 2015)

deadbysunrise dijo:


> Yo no se si será buena o mala porque para gustos colores pero yo he empezado a ver Helix y me está gustando bastante la verdad.
> En mi entorno no la conoce ni dios así que no se que opinion habrá de esta serie.



He visto hasta el capitulo. 8 y puedo afirmar y afirmó que es una de las series que menos me ha gustado. 

Creo que era mejor la casa de la pradera. 

Las series danesas son buenísimas , para mi gusto claro. 

Bron/broen
Borgen
Forbrydensen 

Y americanas 
Orange ist the new black


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 Jul 2015)

Recomiendo dos series recién acabadas

1. "John Adams" es una miniserie de 7 capítulos hecha por HBO (coste de 100 millones de USD). Narra la vida de 3 presidente de los Estados Unidos desde sus inicios como abogado en Boston. La serie muestra muy bien las diferencias entre las 13 colonias. Destaco las misiones diplomáticas de Adams y Franklin (excelente papel de actor que ganó Emmy) en Europa porque dan una perspectiva muy interesante. Entreñables debates en los Congresos Continentales.


2. Secret State

Con Gabriel Byrne en papel de Primer Ministro de Reino Unido que asume cargo porque su antecesor murió en el accidente de avión que pertenecía a una empresa química estadounidense. La empresa tiene una fábrica en Reino Unido...que sufre una explosión. Las investigaciones conducen a un posible atentado tanto en el caso de avión como de la fábrica. MI5 y MI6 manipulan pruebas junto con ejército porque se descubren vínculos con Irán. Los militares quieren guerra y nuevo Primer Ministro se opone. 



Oss dijo:


> No me gustan los subtítulos incrustados.
> Es una manía. :



En mi caso es todo lo contrario. Yo suelo ver las series con subtítilos (español, polaco, inglés) y si son subtíulos en polaco siempre busco archivo que tenga los subtítulos ya cargados porque si los cargo yo, aparecen signos %&*@! que me dan muy mala hostia (tanto en laptop como en tv)

Enviado desde el teclado


----------



## Oss (22 Jul 2015)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Recomiendo dos series recién acabadas
> 
> 1. "John Adams" es una miniserie de 7 capítulos hecha por HBO (coste de 100 millones de USD). Narra la vida de 3 presidente de los Estados Unidos desde sus inicios como abogado en Boston. La serie muestra muy bien las diferencias entre las 13 colonias. Destsco las misiones diplomáticas de Adams y Franklin (excelente papel de actor que ganó Emmy)en Europa porque dan una perspectiva muy interesante. Entreñables debates de los Congresos Continentales.



Tomo nota...

Si te gusta esa serie te recomiendo Sons of Liberty.
Trata de como empezó todo el movimiento revolucionario independentista en USA. Desde las revueltas es Boston. El prota es Sam Adams, primo de John Adams.






Y Texas Rising


----------



## MrBirghtside (22 Jul 2015)

Lleva poco tiempo pero pinta muy bien! espero que no pase como Flashforward que no sabian como continuar!!jaja


----------



## Oss (22 Jul 2015)

MrBirghtside dijo:


> Lleva poco tiempo pero pinta muy bien! espero que no pase como Flashforward que no sabian como continuar!!jaja



Ya la postee hace unas semanas.
Lo que he visto hasta ahora me ha gustado. Y los críos son muy majos.


----------



## barullo (22 Jul 2015)

Oss dijo:


> No me gustan los subtítulos incrustados.
> Es una manía.
> :



¿Y entonces qué haces? ¿buscas unos subtitulos y los incrustas tú?ienso:

pues buena gana de currar tanto si ya te lo dan hecho ¿no? ::


----------



## Oss (22 Jul 2015)

subdivx
Subtitulos Game of Thrones

Hay muchas páginas.
Lo bueno de descargar subtítulos, es que no hace falta incrustarlos. Se pueden modificar, tener tantos como idiomas hay. Traducir de otros idiomas y luego elegirlos para la película o serie que eligas. Los puedes quitar y ver la peli o serie sin subtítulos y practicar el idioma.
Lo prefiero mil veces...



barullo dijo:


> ¿Y entonces qué haces? ¿buscas unos subtitulos y los incrustas tú?ienso:
> 
> pues buena gana de currar tanto si ya te lo dan hecho ¿no? ::


----------



## LaCantudo (27 Jul 2015)

comedias:

Colgados en filadelfia
Inside Amy Schumer
Sarah Silverman Program
Pasados de vueltas


----------



## Barcino (27 Jul 2015)

Me he zampado Carnivàle por la épica maldita de que las series que cancela HBO por falta de audiencia y altos costes de producción solían ser buenas -Deadwood, Roma- y... Buf, que queréis que os diga, expectativas demasiado altas quizás. Me ha dejado frío.

Por otro lado, me compré Tremé porque pensaba que David Simon era garantía de éxito pero menudo bluff. Voy por la mitad de la segunda temporada y es una mezcla entre The Wire y Murcia que hermosa eres.

Como si no quisiese hacer sangre de New Orleans como hizo describiendo a Baltimore... Joder, lo mejor de Simon era como describe la desesperanza de una ciudad postindustrial... Tremé parece un publireportaje de Lousiana... "pobrecitos, no nos vayamos a pasar".

Uno no esperaba ver violaciones en el súper dome o como abatían a reclusos en el puente que habilitaron como recinto de contención de masas... Pero joder, ese tufillo positivista de cartón piedra, esa alegría de vivir pese a las adversidades... Es una verdadera tomadura de pelo en una ciudad que ha perdido la mitad de sus habitantes porque es miseria vivir allí.

Quizá me haga mas exigente con la edad, quizá algunos gurús aceptan"encargos" tras un éxito y a vivir.

No sé, comienzo a perder la fe en las series, me parecen menos frescas que antaño.


----------



## nate (27 Jul 2015)

http://cdn.collider.com/wp-content/uploads/archer-season-3.jpg

Supongo que ya la conoceis. Mu guapa.

Nose porque no me sale la imagen, asi que he puesto el enlace. ya lo arreglaré.


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2015)

Barcino dijo:


> Me he zampado Carnivàle por la épica maldita de que las series que cancela HBO por falta de audiencia y altos costes de producción solían ser buenas -Deadwood, Roma- y... Buf, que queréis que os diga, expectativas demasiado altas quizás. Me ha dejado frío.
> 
> Por otro lado, me compré Tremé porque pensaba que David Simon era garantía de éxito pero menudo bluff. Voy por la mitad de la segunda temporada y es una mezcla entre The Wire y Murcia que hermosa eres.
> 
> ...



Yo no he visto Carnivale pero hay gente que la considera sublime


----------



## JimJones (28 Jul 2015)

Mucha risa, serie muy bizarra.


----------



## Pobre de solemnidad_ (28 Jul 2015)

Ugly Americans, pura ambrosía aunque algo difícil de encontrar. Sólo hay 2 temporadas, a cual más interesante 

















Ugly Americans es una serie de televisión de animación estadounidense realizada por David M. Stern y creada por Devin Clark. La serie se centra en Mark Lilly, un trabajador social en el Departamento de Integración, en una realidad alterna de la ciudad de Nueva York con monstruos, animales y otras criaturas. Daniel Powell es el productor ejecutivo y Aarón Augenblick es el Productor Supervisor y Director de animación.


----------



## LaCantudo (28 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no he visto Carnivale pero hay gente que la considera sublime



mola, pero sobrevalorado

problema: si has visto Perdidos o Twin peaks, te han jodido part d la trama (los d Lost copiaron d ambas)


----------



## Barcino (28 Jul 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no he visto Carnivale pero hay gente que la considera sublime



No me malinterpretes, no es mala. Pero yo me esperaba un nivel Roma o Deadwood.

Además, que la ambientación no podía ser mejor: La gran depresión, el dust bowl, los ockies... Pinta muy bien sobre el papel.

Pero al prota le falta peso, las tramas son muy previsibles y... Ya digo, me esperaba algo al estilo Deadwood.

Es como Hell on wheels... Si macho, no está mal, pero parece la casa de la pradera al lado de deadwood.

Una vez hincas el diente en el hiperrealismo de época, cualquier cosa menor parece una de Errol Flynn.

Y quizá sea injusto. Ya digo que no es mala. Pero me esperaba un 8/10 mínimo y si llega a un 7 estoy siendo generoso.


----------



## barullo (29 Jul 2015)

Barcino dijo:


> No me malinterpretes, no es mala. Pero yo me esperaba un nivel Roma o Deadwood.
> 
> Además, que la ambientación no podía ser mejor: La gran depresión, el dust bowl, los ockies... Pinta muy bien sobre el papel.
> 
> ...



Son amores distintos

Deadwood es la historia de unos mafias y facinerosos tratando de llevar los hilos en una ciudad pegada a unas inmensas colinas petadas de oro

Hell on wheels es la historia de una busqueda de venganza y de cómo la vida le cambia los planes en esa busqueda adoptando nuevos retos

ambas están muy bien ambientadas y son bastante realistas cada una con su guión aunque en hell on wheels se pasan por el arco del triunfo los hechos historicos en beneficio de la trama (destrucción del ferrocarril por los sioux, mormones construyendo su propio ferrocarril en unos territorios que no habitaban, comanches y kiowas en Nebraska-Wyoming cuando vivían en Oklahoma-Texas, el presidente Grant haciendose amiguete del prota, etc.) como imagino que hacen también en Deadwood


----------



## Oss (1 Ago 2015)

https://youtu.be/WrxDKhJM8ro

Estoy enganchado a la serie. Tengo "mono" de episodios.
Y la mezcla entre:
Situación (algo que esté pasando).
Música (rara).
Toma de imágen.
Hace que se me vuelva distinta a otras más clásicas.
:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> https://youtu.be/j_8p2fROkMc
> 
> Ya me la he bajado...ahora toca buscar subtítulos... (tengo que retomar el inglés de nuevo  ).



En eMule está en VOSE, espero que sea cierto.


----------



## davitin (1 Ago 2015)

Estoy viendo "z nation" y esta bastante bien...pero coño, estas series de zombis son todas iguales, podrian llamarla "walking dead" y seria lo mismo, espero que esta serie no se haga muy espesa.


----------



## barullo (2 Ago 2015)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy viendo "z nation" y esta bastante bien...pero coño, estas series de zombis son todas iguales, podrian llamarla "walking dead" y seria lo mismo, espero que esta serie no se haga muy espesa.



Yo ví la primera temporada de "Walking Dead" y lo dejé...ienso:

aunque hay que reconocer que tiene buenas tramas y está muy currada es cierto que ves una de zombis -ya sea pelicula o serie- y ya sabes lo que vas a ver

es lo malo que tienen


----------



## mamendurrio (2 Ago 2015)

No estan mal las siguientes que he estado viendo recientemente:

Halt and Catch Fire: Bueníiiisima, sobre todo gente interesaos en la informática.
(ya mencionada en el hilo)

Humans: Bastante buena de Reino Unido, robots inteligentes.
(ya mencionada en el hilo)

Texas Rising: Visto los 4 primeros capítulos, de 5, muy entretenida para fans de la Guerra Texas Mejico, lo que ocurrió después de El Alamo.
(ya mencionada en el hilo)

The Strain: Muy buena a pesar de ser de vampiricos zombies.






Tut: Mini serie canadiense de la vida de Tuttankamon, buena buena buena.






Sitiados: Españoles sitiados por los Indios en en siglo 17, entretenida e interesante.






Houdini: de la vida de Houdini, bueníiisima.






y por supuesto, SIEMPRE y para siempre las mejores:

GAME OF THRONES
HOMELAND.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ago 2015)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy viendo "z nation" y esta bastante bien...pero coño, estas series de zombis son todas iguales, podrian llamarla "walking dead" y seria lo mismo, espero que esta serie no se haga muy espesa.



z-nation me pareció muy light incluso de bajo coste

Habra que estar atento a la nueva que viene de zombies, la precuela de Walking Dead


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2015)

Joder, pues me trague anoche la primera temporada entera de z-nation, y de decir que me gusta mas que walkin dead...como dije es mucho mas rapida, las historias son autoconclusivas en cada episodio, tiene mucho cachondeo y aqui los protagonistas no duran ni dos telediarios, palman en seguida lo cual mola.


----------



## bluebox (2 Ago 2015)

SofoR dijo:


> Shameless, la versión estadounidense. La original es británica, pero creo que es mejor la otra.
> Humor, a veces politícamente muy incorrecto.
> 
> 
> ...




Una joya de serie !! Solo he visto un capitulo de la inglesa y me pareció mucho más floja que la americana!


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2015)

Voy a echarle un ojo a estas series:

-Taken.
-Ascension.
-The americans.

Por recomendacion de este hilo, tienen buena pinta.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (2 Ago 2015)

The Americans es muy buena, de lo mejor que he visto últimamente.


----------



## davitin (2 Ago 2015)

"Taken" descartada a los 5 minutos de ponerla...pastelazo para toda la familia de steven spielberg, marcianso "güenos" y tal. Paso. Siguiente.


----------



## davitin (3 Ago 2015)

Ahora estoy viendo la de "the strain"...esta bastante chula y entretenida, esta es de las que me molan, la recomiendo.


----------



## LaCantudo (3 Ago 2015)

Más d risa:

Workaholics
Another Period


----------



## CaCO3 (3 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> https://youtu.be/WrxDKhJM8ro:



Pues a mí no me acaba de convencer. Una que me parece canela fina y de la que ahora están echando la tercera temporada:







La primera temporada no está mal. La segunda es muy, muy buena. La tercera ha empezado también muy bien.


----------



## bladu (3 Ago 2015)

¿Que tal esta la serie italiana Romanzo Criminale?


----------



## Erich Weiss (4 Ago 2015)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Que tal esta la serie italiana Romanzo Criminale?



Dos amigos la han visto y hablan maravillas de esa serie.


----------



## davitin (4 Ago 2015)

The last ship que tal?


----------



## LaCantudo (4 Ago 2015)

caco3 dijo:


> Pues a mí no me acaba de convencer. Una que me parece canela fina y de la que ahora están echando la tercera temporada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puff menuda judiada

ni cn tus hogos lo veo


----------



## MadClint (4 Ago 2015)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Que tal esta la serie italiana Romanzo Criminale?




Grandiosa !!! crónica de una época, de hecho en un viaje a Roma pregunté a la guia del tour vaticano por la iglesia de Santa Maria del´Apolinare para visitarla y su careto fué impagable; solo abre para una misa y no la nave central 
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrico_De_Pedis#La_sepoltura_nella_basilica_di_Sant.27Apollinare


Trama


Sinopsis
Serie de TV de 22 capítulos (2008-2010). Adaptación de la popular novela 'Romanzo criminale'. Narra el ascenso y caída de la banda de la Magliana, integrada por un grupo de jóvenes delincuentes que dominaron el narcotráfico en Roma a finales de los 70, llegando a establecer conexiones con la Mafia, los Servicios Secretos Italianos e incluso con el Vaticano. (FILMAFFINITY) 

El amor, la dinámica familiar, neurosis, las amistades y los rencores sirven como contrapunto a la historia principal, la de un grupo de delincuentes que durante casi quince años (desde 1977 a 1990) han acariciado la ilusión de conquistar Roma. El libanés, el Freddo, Dandi, Patrizia o el comisario Scialoja son algunos de los personajes que están inspirados en la historia real de la "Banda de la Magliana".

Según Aldo Grasso (crítico y periodista italiano), la primera temporada de la serie da más espacio a la escena del crimen y a las empresas criminales de la "Banda della Magliana" mientras que, en la segunda temporada, se profundiza en el crimen tras bambalinas: el posicionamiento de la banda tras la muerte del libanés y los efectos e interrogantes que esto provoca en las conciencias de los protagonistas.2

Romanzo Criminale - La Banda Parcheggia er Teribbile - Tutto il Resto Ã¨ Noia - YouTube

---------- Post added 04-ago-2015 at 18:44 ----------

Y otra inglesa , que resumiré como : La policia no es tonta .









COLLISION (ITV / 2009)

Cinco capítulos… pero hubiera dado para mucho más en lo que considero una obra maestra del arte de entrelazar tramas. Collision narra la historia de un supervisor de accidentes que debe investigar un choque en cadena en una autopista inglesa. A través de los coches accidentados se irá percatando de lo que hay detrás de la vida de los accidentados, abarcando a través de todos ellos géneros de trama policial, familiar, social… con historias que darían para otras tantas series y que nos llevan de sorpresa en sorpresa.

Además, la historia se potencia con el drama personal del protagonista (interpretado por Douglas Henshall, conocido por Primeval, y protagonista también de la excelente The Silence, BBC, 2010), que viene de una larga baja precisamente por un accidente de tráfico en el que un borracho embistió el coche de su esposa, matándola a ella y dejando en silla de ruedas a su hija.

Llama la atención la maestría de su creador, Anthony Horowitz, para contar el drama con un ritmo exacto, sin regodearse en él, con secuencias cortas e impactantes, huyendo del melodrama tradicional. ¿Otros valores impresionantes de Collision? Un manejo de la elipsis para dar en todas las facultades de guión. Una capacidad incuestionable de ir a lo concreto y de que ese concreto son tanto emociones como peripecias. Unos personajes construidos hasta el detalle. La habilidad de mezclar historias y géneros sin perder un estilo personal y conformarlo en una gran unidad narrativa… Y, por encima de todo, el hallazgo de introducir el azar como un protagonista tan importante como los propios personajes.


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Ago 2015)

davitin dijo:


> The last ship que tal?



Un truño, me quede en el 4 o 5 capitulo


----------



## J-Z (4 Ago 2015)

The Jinx-.-.


----------



## davitin (4 Ago 2015)

Estais copypasteando sinopsis de series que nisiquiera habeis visto sin ningun interes, simplemente estais copiando cosas que veis en el google.

Por favor, hablad de series que hayais visto, no os limiteis a pegar listas de series de la wikipedia que eso lo sabemos hacer todos.

Por cierto, estoy en el primer episodio de "The last ship" y ya me parece una puta mierda, tipica americanada de serie b, voy a darle una oportunidad hasta el final del primer capitulo.


----------



## Ratona (4 Ago 2015)

The returned version francesa 2012. 8 capitulos

La version Americana de 2015 es basura. Aunque parezca mentira actores y serie francesa Muy bien lograda.

Haran temporada dos en otoño 2015.








os pongo el trailer que menos destripa porque vaya...

[youtube]vBdwetTAq_k[/youtube]


----------



## MadClint (5 Ago 2015)

davitin dijo:


> Estais copypasteando sinopsis de series que nisiquiera habeis visto sin ningun interes, simplemente estais copiando cosas que veis en el google.
> 
> Por favor, hablad de series que hayais visto, no os limiteis a pegar listas de series de la wikipedia que eso lo sabemos hacer todos.
> 
> Por cierto, estoy en el primer episodio de "The last ship" y ya me parece una puta mierda, tipica americanada de serie b, voy a darle una oportunidad hasta el final del primer capitulo.




Respondo por las mías....:bla:

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 01:55 ----------

Y sí, last ship : Truño


----------



## Oss (5 Ago 2015)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora estoy viendo la de "the strain"...esta bastante chula y entretenida, esta es de las que me molan, la recomiendo.



En la primera temporada sólo hubo un episodio haceptable. Cuando se quedaron rodeados por vampiros en la gasolinera.
El resto de la serie es cutre. El vampiro jefe parece sacado de una serie infantil. No dá miedo. Ni impresiona.
La serie en general me resultó pesada, esperaba que hubiese un ambiente más tétrico y aterrador.
La segunta temporada no la pienso ver.


----------



## Dr Polux (5 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> En la primera temporada sólo hubo un episodio haceptable. Cuando se quedaron rodeados por vampiros en la gasolinera.
> El resto de la serie es cutre. El vampiro jefe parece sacado de una serie infantil. No dá miedo. Ni impresiona.
> La serie en general me resultó pesada, esperaba que hubiese un ambiente más tétrico y aterrador.
> La segunta temporada no la pienso ver.




Hombre no esta tan mal, quizás si es cierto que tendrían que haber hecho mas planos y secuencias madmaxistas o escenas de abandono de la ciudad 

Es como si una ciudad se propaga una plaga de esas no creo que la gente vaya andando de forma tan campante por las calles

En la 2ª temp que ya llevan unos capítulos, hay muchos flashbacks que ayudan a entrelazar la trama, aunque hay algunas tramas que no se sustentan


----------



## Oss (5 Ago 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Hombre no esta tan mal, quizás si es cierto que tendrían que haber hecho mas planos y secuencias madmaxistas o escenas de abandono de la ciudad
> 
> Es como si una ciudad se propaga una plaga de esas no creo que la gente vaya andando de forma tan campante por las calles
> 
> En la 2ª temp que ya llevan unos capítulos, hay muchos flashbacks que ayudan a entrelazar la trama, aunque hay algunas tramas que no se sustentan



Una historia de vampiros. Donde "el Gran Vampiro", te la suda si muere por falta de carisma... No vale nada. Y menos tiempo en verla.

Comparadlo con "El Conde Drácula".





Los Vampiros que molan son los que tienen tal carisma que llegan a gustarte más su forma de actuar y pretensiones que las de "el bueno". Y la chica es seducida por él.
Un gran vampiro es el Verdadero Protagonista.
Otra cosa que mola de una BUENA historia de Vampiros suele ser EL LUGAR donde habita EL VAMPIRO.





Ese lugar insepugnable al que nadie se atreve a ir. Y si lo quieres matar tienes que ir allí.
Si el Vampiro mola no se vuelve violento; sino que llega a nublar la mente del "prota"... lo convence y encima lo trata como un gran afitrión.

Cosas ridículas de the Strain, ¿a un vampiro le mata "la plata"? Eso es a los hombres Lobo. Y queda horrible ese cambio.
Faltan más secuencias como esta del misterio de salem's lot
https://youtu.be/eC5HZzjjI9Y

Además es imprescindible que se invite a entrar a un vampiro, porque si no lo haces nunca entraría. De ahí su instinto seductor y educado. Si no le invita el hombre le invitará la mujer o la hija...


Como ahora que he terminado de ver el 5° episodio de la 2° temporada de Black Sails y resulta que el Capitán Flint es maricón y se enamoró del marido Thomas de la mujer que parecía su verdadero amor.

Basura.... la tercera la va a ver su madre!!!


----------



## Reilly (5 Ago 2015)

Desconozco si ya ha sido nombrada pero THIS:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ago 2015)

Me bajé la de Carnivale y qué gran decepción, yo esperaba un retrato realidsta de la depresión y me encuentro una historia de ciencia ficción y cosas raras que no pueden suceder. 

Cuando la vieja empezó a vomitar monedas dije,,, coño hoy no es mi día.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2015 at 15:39 ----------




mamendurrio dijo:


> y por supuesto, SIEMPRE y para siempre las mejores:
> 
> GAME OF THRONES
> HOMELAND.



A ver, lo mejor no puede ser el gusto de la borregada, el consumo de las masas. 

Si fuera cierto, viviríamos en un mundo perfecto donde la mayoría tendría gusto para todo: vestir, música, refinamiento personal en todo lo que hicieramos. 

Y no es así, más bien todo lo contrario 

Seguro que The Wire te pareció aburrida.


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Ago 2015)

Edito mi contibución diciendo que las 2 grandes son ahora tres, tras ver la segunda temporada de HaCF:


HALT AND CATCH FIRE
GAME OF THRONES
HOMELAND.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2015 at 12:37 ----------




SNB Superstar dijo:


> Título original: Homicidios
> 
> Año: 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Una historia de vampiros. Donde "el Gran Vampiro", te la suda si muere por falta de carisma... No vale nada. Y menos tiempo en verla.
> 
> Comparadlo con "El Conde Drácula".
> 
> ...



¿Y porque es marica ya no te gusta la serie? :: si es muy buena y además poco conocida 

al chaval le gusta el caballo y la yegua ¿qué culpa tiene? no se pierde nada y rebaña bien el plato ::


----------



## mamendurrio (8 Ago 2015)

caco3 dijo:


> La primera temporada no está mal. La segunda es muy, muy buena. La tercera ha empezado también muy bien.



Mr ROBOT

Empieza muy bien pero JODER, menudo bajón pega en el cuarto capítulo, con tanta mierda de sueños e irrealidad; intentaré seguir viéndola pero como siga así creo que terminará en el cubo de la basura.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (9 Ago 2015)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Mr ROBOT
> 
> Empieza muy bien pero JODER, menudo bajón pega en el cuarto capítulo, con tanta mierda de sueños e irrealidad; intentaré seguir viéndola pero como siga así creo que terminará en el cubo de la basura.



Los dos siguientes capítulos son muy buenos. En ese del que hablas yo creo que el guionista estaba tan colocado como el protagonista :rolleye:


----------



## Oss (9 Ago 2015)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y porque es marica ya no te gusta la serie? :: si es muy buena y además poco conocida
> 
> al chaval le gusta el caballo y la yegua ¿qué culpa tiene? no se pierde nada y rebaña bien el plato ::



Estoy hasta los cojones de la PROPAGANDA multicultural Marxista.
La serie después de ese episodio ha vuelto a su cauce. Pero es un punto muy negro para mi que metan propaganda.
Y la castigo para que no tomen esa costumbre...
además ¿¿¿un pirata Gay???...
Los piratas eran asesinos; borrachos; mujeriegos y violadores... pero gaiiiisss
:
Y no cualquier pirata...

Penosa la PROPAGANDA que nos inunda.


----------



## Berebere (9 Ago 2015)

LaCantudo dijo:


> puff menuda judiada
> 
> ni cn tus hogos lo veo



Un respeto para Ray Donovan, aunque comprendo perfectamente que a una tía, especialmente si es española, no le guste la serie. Para compensar, Ray es el tío que a la mayoría de los atiquenses le gustaría ser (respecto a su forma de relacionarse con las mujeres), aunque muchos de ellos se parezcan más a Bunchy (anoréxico sexual).


----------



## Kozak (9 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones de la PROPAGANDA multicultural Marxista.
> La serie después de ese episodio ha vuelto a su cauce. Pero es un punto muy negro para mi que metan propaganda.
> Y la castigo para que no tomen esa costumbre...
> *además ¿¿¿un pirata Gay???...
> ...



Estás durante meses en un barco donde sólo hay tíos. A poco que se te inflen las pelotas te petas el primer agujero que encuentres.


----------



## Oss (9 Ago 2015)

Kozak dijo:


> Estás durante meses en un barco donde sólo hay tíos. A poco que se te inflen las pelotas te petas el primer agujero que encuentres.



¿Eres flojillo?
¿Porqué crees que había violaciones de mujeres en territorios conquistados?
Esas "tentaciones" las tendreis ahora.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Ago 2015)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/GnyYKwXJCgc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Kozak (9 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> ¿Eres flojillo?
> *¿Porqué crees que había violaciones de mujeres en territorios conquistados?*
> Esas "tentaciones" las tendreis ahora.



Porque había mujeres. Donde no las hay, la metes donde sea.

Y yo "tentaciones" de ese tipo no tengo, porque no soy marino, me quedo en tierra donde hay hembras, y a ser posible en llano que ves a la gente venir de lejos, no en la motaña que es donde se retiran los pueblos que no tienen cojones de defenderse de otra manera. El ser humano es animal terrestre, y en el agua está fuera de su elemento. Hacerse a la mar es un acto contra natura y por tanto todos los demás pecados nefandos vienen por añadidura.

P.S. Para preguntar "por qué" va separado.


----------



## Torontoboix (9 Ago 2015)

Mr. Robot.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (9 Ago 2015)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me bajé la de Carnivale y qué gran decepción, yo esperaba un retrato realidsta de la depresión y me encuentro una historia de ciencia ficción y cosas raras que no pueden suceder.
> 
> Cuando la vieja empezó a vomitar monedas dije,,, coño hoy no es mi día.
> 
> ...



He visto la primera temporada de Carnivale, es lenta, sosa..aburre. Un gran desperdicio sobre el tema de la Gran Depresión. Lástima


----------



## Oss (10 Ago 2015)

Yo RE re-comiendo un clásico que Si era famosa.
The Sopranos
Y ahora que acabo de retomarla desde el 1° ep. De la 5° temporada...esta serie engancha con una facilidad pasmosa.

Esta serie es LA POLLA!!!!
https://youtu.be/BCa0mHmxvQ0


----------



## vyk (12 Ago 2015)

No se si ya se han mencionado, pero de las que he visto últimamente y "menos" conocidas:

- Fargo. Primera temporada muy buena, esperando la segunda.

- The Knick. Diferente y muy buena.

- Peaky Blinders. Buenísima y recomendadísima. Mejora a medida que avanza.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2015 at 20:27 ----------




bladu dijo:


> ¿Que tal esta la serie italiana Romanzo Criminale?



Recomendadísima también.


----------



## MadClint (21 Ago 2015)

Reflotando y añado:














Acabo de empezarla y pinta muy bien , buena recreación de la época y cuanta nostalgia con su banda sonora .

Deutschland 83: Season 1 - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2015)

La chilena de "sitiados" que recomendaban mas atras que mala es por favor


----------



## tiparraco (21 Ago 2015)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y porque es marica ya no te gusta la serie? :: si es muy buena y además poco conocida
> 
> al chaval le gusta el caballo y la yegua ¿qué culpa tiene? no se pierde nada y rebaña bien el plato ::



Ese giro hace crecer la serie mogollón. 

Black Sails podría llegar a ser una serie extraordinaria. La segunda temporada es mejor que la primera y va mejorando.


----------



## Oss (21 Ago 2015)

MadClint dijo:


> Reflotando y añado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se comentó la serie DEUTSCHLAND 83



Oss dijo:


> ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 13:48 ----------




tiparraco dijo:


> Ese giro hace crecer la serie mogollón.
> 
> Black Sails podría llegar a ser una serie extraordinaria. La segunda temporada es mejor que la primera y va mejorando.



Ese giro destroza el buen nombre de los piratas.

Como salga una serie donde los piratas sean PIRATAS (Como Vikings); arrasaría a black sails.


----------



## tiparraco (21 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Ese giro destroza el buen nombre de los piratas.



Quizá destroce el nombre de los piratas, pero mejora la serie.


----------



## vyk (21 Ago 2015)

Estoy empezando a ver Les revenants, recomendada en este hilo. Llevo 3 capítulos y la verdad es que me está pareciendo un poco tediosa.

Me parece un guion muuuy estirado y una serie con mucha paja. Da la sensación que según avanza la serie se va ir disipando...


----------



## LoneWolf (21 Ago 2015)

En la tradición inglesa de Sherlock Holmes / Agatha Christie.
Además con el humor inglés.


----------



## Ratona (21 Ago 2015)

Serie muy buena no es, pero está entretenida.








Orphan Black


----------



## Oss (21 Ago 2015)

tiparraco dijo:


> Quizá destroce el nombre de los piratas, pero mejora la serie.



No sé como puede mejorar la serie.
¿Si me das una explicación de algo que se me escapa?.
Este impone más!!!





Un pirata gay; es como un vampiro que puede mirar al sol.
:


Otra serie que ví hace años y no estuvo mal:





https://youtu.be/XLyFWAHfaNg


----------



## MadClint (23 Ago 2015)

Sí , en the Event superado el primer episodio , que parece una pachanga de adolescentes , aparece una buena trama que engancha


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2015)

tiparraco dijo:


> Ese giro hace crecer la serie mogollón.
> 
> Black Sails podría llegar a ser una serie extraordinaria. La segunda temporada es mejor que la primera y va mejorando.



Eso creo yo también, que la hace crecer en guión...

además, qué coño, ¿por qué no habría de haber piratas bujarras en 1715? 

siempre ha habido maricas en la Historia y más aún los habría en un entorno en el que las mujeres escaseaban como era el nuevo mundo y más en alta mar ienso:


----------



## Hyperion (23 Ago 2015)

Voy a poner alguna de animación que hay pocas aportaciones:

Americanas:

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force*







*Robot Chicken
*






*China, IL*








Europeas:

*Corto Maltese*







Japonesas:

*The Tatami Galaxy*







*Kino's Journey*







*Gangsta*


----------



## Oss (24 Ago 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Eso creo yo también, que la hace crecer en guión...
> 
> además, qué coño, ¿por qué no habría de haber piratas bujarras en 1715?
> 
> siempre ha habido maricas en la Historia y más aún los habría en un entorno en el que las mujeres escaseaban como era el nuevo mundo y más en alta mar ienso:



¿Como se supone que crece el guión?
Sino fuera gay ¿el guión es malo?
¿en que sentido?
¿no podían dejar la oportunidad de multiculturalizarnos ni por un minuto?

Sigo sin ver la relacción entre prota pirata gay y crecer el guión.

A falta de mujeres suelen ser típicas las putas las violaciones y la agresividad violenta ¿pero volverse oso amoroso gay?, no parece muy normal antes de la neo propaganda multicultural.

Mirad a los ISIS y como utilizan la yihad sexual ... putas!!!
Violaciones
Putas

Es así! Otra cosa es lo que nos quieran vender ahora como "normal", con PROPAGANDA "adopta un gay o eres malvado".


----------



## barullo (24 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> ¿Como se supone que crece el guión?
> Sino fuera gay ¿el guión es malo?
> ¿en que sentido?
> ¿no podían dejar la oportunidad de multiculturalizarnos ni por un minuto?
> ...



Claro que crece el guión porque le da un giro distinto a la trama...

no me voy a poner a contar la serie aqui para no troncharsela a nadie que no la haya visto, pero nadie esperaba que tirandose a su mujer también se tirara al marido ::


----------



## MadClint (24 Ago 2015)

Lo nuevo de David Simon:












Editaré para comentar.
Miniserie de 6 episodios en la que el creador de 'The Wire' explora las nociones de hogar, raza y comunidad a través de las vidas de burócratas, activistas y ciudadanos de la ciudad de Yonkers, en el estado de Nueva York. Nick Wasicsko, el joven alcalde de dicha ciudad, se deberá enfrentar a una orden judicial que le obliga a construir un grupo de viviendas para familias sin recursos en los barrios blancos. El proyecto dividirá a la ciudad. (FILMAFFINITY)

---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 16:57 ----------

Y Gracias por "The Knick"


----------



## atunenlonchas (24 Ago 2015)

La caza 

Serie de TV (2013-Actualidad). Un thriller psicológico que examina la vida de dos cazadores. Uno de ellos es un asesino en serie que acecha a sus víctimas al azar en los alrededores de Belfast y el otro es una talentosa detective superintendente del MET llamada para atraparlo
Busqueda: la caza - EliteTorrent.net

Esperando 3 temporada , puntuacion 7


----------



## Dr Polux (24 Ago 2015)

Comienza Fear The Walking Dead en seriespepito ya este el primer episodio en VOS.. veremos a ver q tal


----------



## LaCantudo (24 Ago 2015)

m estoy despollando con:

ANOTHER PERIOD (HBO=, cn subitulos, tias guenas y humor diferent)

ANGER MANAGEMENT (charlie sheen d terapeuta, salen tias buenas, lmartin sheen n la segunda temp... tiene epis malisimos pero otros molan)

INSIDE AMY SCHUMER (Son sckechs, entrevistas d calle, monologos y entrevistas. feminazi empoderada, gordaca... pero tiene gracia. rollos d pareja, de chica liberada, d guarras y guarros. tb parodias d programas, videojuegos, series...)

CURB YOUR ENTHUSIASM (LARRY DAVID, l genio d seinfeld, sin seinfeld, s mejor)

MOM (CJ dl Ala Oeste, con la tia d Scary Movie, sn abuela y madre adictas. s d Chuck Lorre, d Dos hombres y medio. dos tias pasadas q se reencuentran y tienen q sobrevivir sin blanca, mucho mejor que la chorrada d "2chicas sin blanca.")

MIKE Y MOLLY: otra d Chuk Lorre, una pareja d gordacos. mucha coña cn el sobrepeso e ir contra lo cool. momentos tiernos y otros guarros


----------



## Oss (24 Ago 2015)

barullo dijo:


> Claro que crece el guión porque le da un giro distinto a la trama...
> 
> no me voy a poner a contar la serie aqui para no troncharsela a nadie que no la haya visto, pero nadie esperaba que tirandose a su mujer también se tirara al marido ::



¿Le dá un giro a la trama?
:
¿Dejan de ser piratas?
¿Saquean barcos porque uno era gay?

Me parece que habeis dicho eso de que mejora el guión sin pensarlo mucho.
No dais una explicación contundente que sea creible y respalde vuestro punto de vista.

Voy a poner un ejemplo yo con otra serie.
Spoilers inside:
Mr. Robot
Episodios 8/9
Darlene resulta ser hermana de elliot; no lo recuerda por estar tan mal mente loco y drogado.
Resulta que mr. Robot el jefecillo es en realidad su padre y también lo había olvidado, después de todo un episodio hablando con él y recordando cosas, resulta que le encuentran darlene y la amiga de elliot en el cementerio. Le preguntan que ¿con quién hablaba? Y en ese momento te enteras que al jefecillo (su padre), solo lo vé él y escucha él, por lo malamente loco drogao que está.

Eso si mejora la trama y yo explico como lo hace para mi.






https://youtu.be/TaiH0o4TAHM

Por cierto... esta semana es el último episodio de la temporada.... y vá a ser un épico final!
:


----------



## vyk (25 Ago 2015)

MadClint dijo:


> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 16:57 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Y Gracias por "The Knick"



Ya os dije que The Knick es una gran serie. Estoy deseando que estrenen la 2ª temporada.

No dejéis de ver tampoco Peaky Blinders, para mi la mejor serie que he visto desde Breaking Bad. Por lo menos la que más me ha gustado.


----------



## Oss (26 Ago 2015)

MadClint dijo:


> Esta supéra todo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Canis con superpoderes .. te partes la caja.
> 
> ...



Olé ese flaman!!!!
Que buena primo.

Ya me la he visto entera.
14 episodios en youtube de 30 min.


Ahora toca recomendar:





https://youtu.be/ztL8KMLJ9Is

Y esta otra podría ser un bombazo para el año que viene. Ya salió en los '70 una peli.









https://youtu.be/OM8HNuRLIBI

El futuro.
Un parque de atracciones muy realista que recrea escenarios.
Robots interpretan las personas del lugar y la época.
Un robot pistolero se le vá la perola y empieza a matar peña del parque.


----------



## tiparraco (26 Ago 2015)

Oss dijo:


> ¿Le dá un giro a la trama?
> :
> ¿Dejan de ser piratas?
> ¿Saquean barcos porque uno era gay?
> ...



Mejora la trama por lo siguiente (SPOILER):
Toda la serie esta orientada a pensar que el prota lo hizo todo por amor a la mujer. Al añadir la relación con el amigo la convierte en un trío! Anula cualquier posibilidad de reinserción del pirata y lo convierte en un descastado en todos los sentidos. Unas personas mucho más capaces que el resto, con mucho más talento, tanto el amigo/amante en política como él como marino, son completamente destrozadas porque su vida personal no cuadra con la época.
La reacción cuando descubre la traición del que creía amigo es el límite: el más hábil se convierte en el más destructivo; el forajidos total. No habrá pirata más destructivo ni más temido. No habrá pirata más fuerte.
Es un descastado total... Él antagonista primordial de una civilización insensata. 
La dimensión del personaje crece enormemente. Eso es obvio.

Por cierto, el capítulo 9 de mr. Robot es impresionante!!! Ansioso estoy por el 10.


----------



## Oss (26 Ago 2015)

tiparraco dijo:


> Mejora la trama por lo siguiente (SPOILER):
> Toda la serie esta orientada a pensar que el prota lo hizo todo por amor a la mujer. Al añadir la relación con el amigo la convierte en un trío! Anula cualquier posibilidad de reinserción del pirata y lo convierte en un descastado en todos los sentidos. Unas personas mucho más capaces que el resto, con mucho más talento, tanto el amigo/amante en política como él como marino, son completamente destrozadas porque su vida personal no cuadra con la época.
> La reacción cuando descubre la traición del que creía amigo es el límite: el más hábil se convierte en el más destructivo; el forajidos total. No habrá pirata más destructivo ni más temido. No habrá pirata más fuerte.
> Es un descastado total... Él antagonista primordial de una civilización insensata.
> ...



Asi sí. De esa forma comprendo como lo ves y como te afecta el giro con tu forma de ver la historia.

P.D. preferiría que no salgan maricones en las series. Estoy harto de PROPAGANDA.


----------



## tiparraco (26 Ago 2015)

Y qué tiene que ver que salgan gays con la propaganda?
Cuál es la propaganda? Yo no la pillo.


----------



## Hermericus (27 Ago 2015)

¿Alguien ha visto 'El Puente', serie sueco-danesa? 

He visto muy buenos comentarios. ¿QUe tipo de serie es? ¿NWO, judiada, o se puede ver?


----------



## Oss (27 Ago 2015)

tiparraco dijo:


> Y qué tiene que ver que salgan gays con la propaganda?
> Cuál es la propaganda? Yo no la pillo.



nWo judiada...

Volver a todos gays y que las blancas prefieran a negros a base machacona de meterlo en series y películas; de crear leyes; de silenciar noticias.
Todo vale para menospreciar y eliminar a los blancos.

https://youtu.be/DOctwr5McJc


----------



## tiparraco (27 Ago 2015)

Yo no tengo ningún problema con que la gente folle con quien quiera, sea negro u hombre.
Cuál es el problema?
Como yo piensa cada día más gente. Es normal que en los productos audiovisuales lo reflejen. No hay conspiración ni propaganda.
Quizá algunos tienen problemas con que la gente folle con quien quiera. Hay gente para todo.


----------



## Oss (27 Ago 2015)

tiparraco dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún problema con que la gente folle con quien quiera, sea negro u hombre.
> Cuál es el problema?
> Como yo piensa cada día más gente. Es normal que en los productos audiovisuales lo reflejen. No hay conspiración ni propaganda.
> Quizá algunos tienen problemas con que la gente folle con quien quiera. Hay gente para todo.



Está mal mezclar distintas especies.
Y degenerar el concepto de familia lleva a la desaparición de la especie.
Si se destina esa propaganda machacona sobre una raza para guiar su extinción se llama genocidio. Y este es real, no como el holocuento judío.


----------



## neofiz (27 Ago 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto 'El Puente', serie sueco-danesa?
> 
> He visto muy buenos comentarios. ¿QUe tipo de serie es? ¿NWO, judiada, o se puede ver?



Es una serie sobre la resolución de un asesinato, el mismo crimen para toda la temporada. Obviamente hay giros, cambios de sospechoso, nuevos crímenes, pistas nuevas, etc.

Es como forbrydelsen, the killing, otra serie danesa que terminaron con una tercera temporada que impedia hacer la cuarta. Yo creo que hicieron esta serie para continuar con ese éxito.

Las dos series tienen su refrito americano. O sea que son tan buenas que los americanos se las han copiado. Debe ser que no quieren que los americanos vean series europeas. No sea que ideas europeas como sanidad gratuita, paguitas y así esten presentes con tanta naturalidad que los espectadores se hagan preguntas mas allá de quien es el asesino.

Tambien hicieron lo mismo con una serie sueca de robots, llamada humans.


----------



## Oss (28 Ago 2015)

Minority Report
Ep. Piloto.
Símplemente muy básica.
Detectives y casos por episodio.
Me ha parecido infantil y muy mala.






Lucifer
Ep. Piloto
Detectives y unicaso por episodio.
El lucifer es un ligón al estilo de como deberían ser los vampiros, pero demasiado "guay". Más siniestro y misterioso molaría más.


----------



## Kozak (28 Ago 2015)

tiparraco dijo:


> Yo no tengo ningún problema con que la gente folle con quien quiera, sea negro u hombre.
> Cuál es el problema?
> *Como yo piensa cada día más gente. Es normal que en los productos audiovisuales lo reflejen. No hay conspiración ni propaganda.*
> Quizá algunos tienen problemas con que la gente folle con quien quiera. Hay gente para todo.



Es defecto grave de razonamiento confundir causa y efecto.


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Ago 2015)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto 'El Puente', serie sueco-danesa?



Yo la he visto. Es bastante, bastante entretenida.



Hermericus dijo:


> He visto muy buenos comentarios. ¿QUe tipo de serie es? ¿NWO, judiada, o se puede ver?



Obviando que la lista que siempre deduce todo es la detective, el resto es normal.

Tiene dos temporadas.


----------



## mecaweto (29 Ago 2015)

neofiz dijo:


> Es una serie sobre la resolución de un asesinato, el mismo crimen para toda la temporada. Obviamente hay giros, cambios de sospechoso, nuevos crímenes, pistas nuevas, etc.
> 
> Es como forbrydelsen, the killing, otra serie danesa que terminaron con una tercera temporada que impedia hacer la cuarta. Yo creo que hicieron esta serie para continuar con ese éxito.
> 
> ...



De El puente/Broen/Bron hay segunda temporada, pero no la he visto. La agente de policía sueca es un punto con su Asperger. 

La versión americana de El puente es bazofia. 

La versión americana de The killing tiene su punto, pero es mucho mejor la danesa. La detective Sarah Lunt es la hostia.


----------



## Oss (29 Ago 2015)

El primer episodio me ha parecido muuuy malo.







De polis y mafias en los '60 promete. Le daré una oportunidad. Pero si veo cosas raras.... la dejaré de ver.


----------



## Erich Weiss (29 Ago 2015)

¿Alguien ha nombrado *Sense8*? Me han dicho que es la leche, voy a ver si me animo.


----------



## Oss (1 Sep 2015)

El primer episodio me ha gustado.
Resumiré que lo más destacable es ver a polis de paisano corruptos, siendo los protagonistas.

Como la vida misma.


----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Sep 2015)

Acabo de terminar de ver los 12 episodios de la primera temporada de Sense8 y solo puedo decir una cosa: me quito el sombrero. Mira que las Matrix me parecen una patraña, la segunda y tercera directamente malas, pero debo reconocer que en esta ocasión los hermanos Wachowskis han hecho una obra de arte. Sí, eso es lo que es. Y no, no se puede decir lo mismo de absolutamente ninguna de las series mayoritarias que se han emitido en los últimos años y que cuentan con millones de seguidores (empezando por el bluff de Breaking Bad y por la pseudofantasía pseudoviolenta de Juego de Tronos, no digamos Lost u otras mierdas por el estilo). Lo único que temo es que la estropeen a partir de la segunda temporada: en los dos últimos capítulos de ésta que ha terminado se les empiezan a ver las ganas de patrañear demasiado, me refiero exclusivamente a las "revivencias" de Riley, que en lo demás, impecable. Espero que no sigan por ese camino: la divergencia de experiencias vitales (y su más que correcto entrelazado, en algunos momentos con una belleza narrativa y visual no frecuente en series de TV) de los ocho protagonistas principales, que viven en lugares tan distantes (espacial y culturalmente) como Kenia, Corea, USA, Islandia, India, México y Alemania (todo filmado 'in location', con producción perfecta) es suficientemente interesante como para que se pueda prescindir de las patrañas a las que nos tiene acostumbrada la mala ciencia ficción. Y esta, sin ser dura exactamente, que es la que a mí me va más, es de la buena, de la que usa una sola premisa sencilla (ni siquiera exageradamente original) y la explora y explota, sin alharacas. Tanto que la premisa al final es mucho menos importante que la historia y su desenvolvimiento en sí.

Un consejo: si veis el episodio piloto, no la menosprecíeis porque os parezca "lenta". Ved un par de ellos más y empezaréis a daros cuenta de que se trata de algo no común.


----------



## Bercipotecado (1 Sep 2015)

Me esperaba un refrito cutre salchichero de series de policias o algo asi, y me ha sorprendido muy gratamente. Mas oscura de lo que en principio imaginaba.


----------



## kalamar (2 Sep 2015)

*Over there*

Mejor serie que Generation Kill de largo, no doblada a nuestro ilustre idioma

http://seriesdanko.com/serie.php?serie=2597





<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/zRn_x-GIpec" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MadClint (2 Sep 2015)

Lo nuevo de David Simon:












Editaré para comentar.
Miniserie de 6 episodios en la que el creador de 'The Wire' explora las nociones de hogar, raza y comunidad a través de las vidas de burócratas, activistas y ciudadanos de la ciudad de Yonkers, en el estado de Nueva York. Nick Wasicsko, el joven alcalde de dicha ciudad, se deberá enfrentar a una orden judicial que le obliga a construir un grupo de viviendas para familias sin recursos en los barrios blancos. El proyecto dividirá a la ciudad. (FILMAFFINITY)


La acabo de ver ,basada en hechos reales , incluso los personajes son clavados . 
El sitio para comentar esta serie creo que sería "temas calientes" .
Porque mas que intriga , relata situaciones que han pasado ellos con los niggas hace tiempo y tenemos aquí ahora con la multiculturalidad.
La serie es una crónica social, como leer las noticias . 
En este sentido cumple.



Spoiler



Para mi gusto demasiado buenista , igual que lo poco que vi de Treme , aúnque allí tienen las cosas mas claras que nuestros progres -,épico el técnico que argumenta que ,si tienen que agrupar a muchos juntos, pierde fuerza la sociedad receptora para poder civilizarlos o el argumento para no contestar al NYT que da el político palillero(literal) .-
Tambien es triste ,pero real,el final del Prota.




Otro cantar es Sense8 , Muy, muy grande . Y acertado el anterior resumen del forero Minski Moment. 













Se puede entender que incluya el tema LGTB , cuando uno de los hermanos wachowski se volvió "hermana" ;







pero no desmerece la trama , uno de los gays es nuestro "Duque" de "Sin Tetas..."


----------



## vyk (7 Sep 2015)

Incluyo dos más, que no recordaba:

Hatfields and Mccoys (miniserie):







Y otra más conocida, Roma Criminal:


----------



## pechelle (10 Sep 2015)

Ya la conocereis, pero "the corner" es un serion

Enviado desde mi XT1039 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (13 Sep 2015)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Acabo de terminar de ver los 12 episodios de la primera temporada de Sense8 y solo puedo decir una cosa: me quito el sombrero. Mira que las Matrix me parecen una patraña, la segunda y tercera directamente malas, pero debo reconocer que en esta ocasión los hermanos Wachowskis han hecho una obra de arte. Sí, eso es lo que es. Y no, no se puede decir lo mismo de absolutamente ninguna de las series mayoritarias que se han emitido en los últimos años y que cuentan con millones de seguidores (empezando por el bluff de Breaking Bad y por la pseudofantasía pseudoviolenta de Juego de Tronos, no digamos Lost u otras mierdas por el estilo). Lo único que temo es que la estropeen a partir de la segunda temporada: en los dos últimos capítulos de ésta que ha terminado se les empiezan a ver las ganas de patrañear demasiado, me refiero exclusivamente a las "revivencias" de Riley, que en lo demás, impecable. Espero que no sigan por ese camino: la divergencia de experiencias vitales (y su más que correcto entrelazado, en algunos momentos con una belleza narrativa y visual no frecuente en series de TV) de los ocho protagonistas principales, que viven en lugares tan distantes (espacial y culturalmente) como Kenia, Corea, USA, Islandia, India, México y Alemania (todo filmado 'in location', con producción perfecta) es suficientemente interesante como para que se pueda prescindir de las patrañas a las que nos tiene acostumbrada la mala ciencia ficción. Y esta, sin ser dura exactamente, que es la que a mí me va más, es de la buena, de la que usa una sola premisa sencilla (ni siquiera exageradamente original) y la explora y explota, sin alharacas. Tanto que la premisa al final es mucho menos importante que la historia y su desenvolvimiento en sí.
> 
> Un consejo: si veis el episodio piloto, no la menosprecíeis porque os parezca "lenta". Ved un par de ellos más y empezaréis a daros cuenta de que se trata de algo no común.




He visto 5 capítulos hasta el momento. Me está gustando mucho. El primer capítulo un poco caótico, aunque supongo que es lo que pretenden provocar en el espectador. En los siguientes va aumentando el ritmo progresivamente.

Muy adictiva.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Sep 2015)

Subo el hilo, que ando seco de qué visionar, a ver si algún alma caritativa recomienda algo bueno.


----------



## MadClint (28 Sep 2015)

Esta parece buena , miniserie de 4 cap. , acabo de empezarla y paré a los 5 min en busca de una calidad mayor .
Todo lo contrario a las intrigas y acción habituales 


‘Olive Kitteridge’, el puñetazo televisivo de Frances McDormand
La actriz produce y protagoniza la adaptación de la novela ganadora del Pulitzer






















http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2014/11/02/actualidad/1414960072_701566.html


----------



## Sioque (28 Sep 2015)

Serión del 15!
Show me a hero.
Del director de The Wire 
(nada más que añadir)


----------



## Lepsink (28 Sep 2015)

The Last Ship

Consiste en lanzar aros


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Sep 2015)

Me he visto el primer episodio de Mad Men, alabada por casi todo el mundo, y que no he visto. Psché. Ni fú ni fá. Bien hecha, buenos actores, magnífica amientación, etc. Pero el tema como que no me va mucho. Me huelo el clásico folletín de trepas y puñaladas en la empresa con lío de faldas por aquí y por allá más sociedad hipócrita y demás, es decir, nada que no hayamos visto o leído cien veces.


----------



## J-Z (28 Sep 2015)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me he visto el primer episodio de Mad Men, alabada por casi todo el mundo, y que no he visto. Psché. Ni fú ni fá. Bien hecha, buenos actores, magnífica amientación, etc. Pero el tema como que no me va mucho. Me huelo el clásico folletín de trepas y puñaladas en la empresa con lío de faldas por aquí y por allá más sociedad hipócrita y demás, es decir, nada que no hayamos visto o leído cien veces.



Vete a ver gym tony y deja de dar por culo, retard.


----------



## clemenzzza (28 Sep 2015)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Me he visto el primer episodio de Mad Men, alabada por casi todo el mundo, y que no he visto. Psché. Ni fú ni fá. Bien hecha, buenos actores, magnífica amientación, etc. Pero el tema como que no me va mucho. Me huelo el clásico folletín de trepas y puñaladas en la empresa con lío de faldas por aquí y por allá más sociedad hipócrita y demás, es decir, nada que no hayamos visto o leído cien veces.



a mí muchas series que luego me encantaron no me dijeron nada los primeros episodios, mad men, the wire o breaking bad hasta pasados unos episodios no empecé a engancharme a ellas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Sep 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Vete a ver gym tony y deja de dar por culo, retard.



Ánimalico...

---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 21:39 ----------




clemenzzza dijo:


> a mí muchas series que luego me encantaron no me dijeron nada los primeros episodios, mad men, the wire o breaking bad hasta pasados unos episodios no empecé a engancharme a ellas.



No digo que no, pero es que el tema no me atrae. Tiene buena pinta el desarrollo que se entrevé en el personaje principal. Pero es que es eso: ya me lo huelo y no me interesa.


----------



## wilt (28 Sep 2015)




----------



## MadClint (28 Sep 2015)

wilt dijo:


>



Vista del tirón.

Nada que no sepamos ,cronologia del interfecto, pero la factura Netflix lo clava .

Y como mola el tono colombiano


----------



## mamendurrio (11 Oct 2015)

No se si alguien mencionó mi nueva serie favorita (todavía sólo en inglex):

OUTLANDER

Temporada 1: 16 capítulos ya disponibles
Temporada 2: Anunciada pero todavía no ha salido

Basado en los libros de de Diana Gabaldon

Banda sonora: 10
Trama, paisajes, personajes: 10

Sí, tiene mucha escena de amor-soap, pero es sólo parte de una épica que también incluye acciónes militares, intrigas de poder, misterios, etc.

Ambientada en la Escocia de clanes de 1743, dos años antes de la Rebelión Jacobita de 1745.

Una super serie que recomiendo; muy muy adictiva.


----------



## mamendurrio (12 Oct 2015)

Y para fans de series de historia británica y en general, en esta BURBUJA de series que estamos viviendo:

*The Last Kingdom*: Recién estrenada, sólo he visto el trailer y parece muy orientada a la acción guerril.

*The White Queen*: Bastante buena.


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2015)

mamendurrio dijo:


> No se si alguien mencionó mi nueva serie favorita (todavía sólo en inglex):
> 
> OUTLANDER
> 
> ...



La ví en una conocida página de series pero no sabía si era un truño ienso:

la bajaré ya que la recomiendas...jracias


----------



## mamendurrio (13 Oct 2015)

No, ningún truño. Muy muy adictiva !

Eso sí, ya puedes no sólo saber ingles sino inglés con acento escocés si quieres entender algo (aparte de que en algunas escenas hablan gaelico, aunque ni en la serie original eso viene subtitulado porque es sólo para dar ambiente y la mayoría de las veces algún carácter explica lo que significa a la protagonista inglesa).


----------



## MadClint (13 Oct 2015)

Para seguir chapoteando en la basura social de los USA :

American Crime (TV Series 2015

American crime


----------



## mamendurrio (14 Oct 2015)

Sí, empecé a ver American Crime, pero no se, quizás es que ya tengo muchas series más interesantes en cartera, no creo que siga viéndola.

Lo cual me lleva a esta nueva lista que tenía en proyecto:

*SERIES TV QUE PIERDEN SU FUERZA DESPUES DE UNOS CAPITULOS (y dejas de verlas)*

Mr Robot
Masters of Sex
The Bastard Executioner
The Strain (1ª temporada está bien, la segunda ya es más de los mismo)
Roma Criminal
American Crime(seguiré ampliando...)
The Bridge, version Usa (idem comentario The Strain)
The Blacklist


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Oct 2015)

Hyperion dijo:


> Voy a poner alguna de animación que hay pocas aportaciones:
> 
> Americanas:
> 
> ...



Te zankeo las 3 de Adult Swim solo.


----------



## MadClint (14 Oct 2015)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Sí, empecé a ver American Crime, pero no se, quizás es que ya tengo muchas series más interesantes en cartera, no creo que siga viéndola.
> 
> Lo cual me lleva a esta nueva lista que tenía en proyecto:
> 
> ...





Totalmente de acuerdo , a la que añadiría " Public Morals" no digo que sea mala pero me da una pereza inmensa mas polis y sus rollos

Aprovecharía para pedir opiniones sobre " Blindspot" , que se me acumula la faena...


----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2015)

¿Alguién ha visto *Fargo*? no recuerdo si aqui la habéis recomendado ienso:


----------



## susanojuicio (28 Oct 2015)

Californication. Narra la locura de vida de un escritor en hollywod follandose a rodas las mujeres que aparecen en el film, muchas tetas, vaginas, ejemplo a seguir para pajilleros y nuncafollistas del floro.


----------



## J-Z (28 Oct 2015)

mamendurrio dijo:


> Sí, empecé a ver American Crime, pero no se, quizás es que ya tengo muchas series más interesantes en cartera, no creo que siga viéndola.
> 
> Lo cual me lleva a esta nueva lista que tenía en proyecto:
> 
> ...



hay que ser muy subnormal para meter a romanzo criminale en esa lista


----------



## Oss (2 Nov 2015)

https://youtu.be/IzKkTKOY38Q
Está empezando la segunda temporada. Es de MMA.

Y ya ha comenzado!!!

Ash vs Evil Dead





https://youtu.be/WpvGofOA5yE


----------



## Ratona (2 Nov 2015)

De netflix

Marco polo habrá segunda temporada
Orange is the new black



The retourned la versión francesa. Habrá segunda temporada el año que viene

---------- Post added 02-nov-2015 at 04:46 ----------




vyk dijo:


> Ya os dije que The Knick es una gran serie. Estoy deseando que estrenen la 2ª temporada.
> 
> No dejéis de ver tampoco Peaky Blinders, para mi la mejor serie que he visto desde Breaking Bad. Por lo menos la que más me ha gustado.



The knick de que va??? Todo el rato cirugias???


----------



## Don Bocadillon (5 Nov 2015)

No, de los inicios de la cirugía y medicina moderna. Está muy bien hecha y además sale un negro cirujano para disfrute de los nancys del foro.


----------



## Ratona (5 Nov 2015)

Pablo-BJ dijo:


> No, de los inicios de la cirugía y medicina moderna. Está muy bien hecha y además sale un negro cirujano para disfrute de los nancys del foro.



Un negro no debe faltar si la. Serie es americana. forma parte de la identidad cultural


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Nov 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Ash vs Evil Dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se me había pasado el estreno. Voy a ver qué tal. Por el trailer me pareció que iba a ser una mierda. Pero una mierda entretenida al estilo de Z-Nation. Veremos a ver.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (5 Nov 2015)

caco3 dijo:


> Se me había pasado el estreno. Voy a ver qué tal. Por el trailer me pareció que iba a ser una mierda. Pero una mierda entretenida al estilo de Z-Nation. Veremos a ver.



Yo vi el primer episodio ayer mismo y lo unico que puedo decir es... Groovy!


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Nov 2015)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Yo vi el primer episodio ayer mismo y lo unico que puedo decir es... Groovy!



[youtube]RmI3pJHIT90[/youtube]

Pues entonces, la veo sin falta.


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Nov 2015)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Eres lo peor, una comedia diferente de todo lo que ponen hoy día.
> 
> Fortitude, una especie de twin peaks en el polo norte.



Me he puesto a ver Fortitude: psché. El pueblo en el que está filmada lo conozco, por cierto, vamos que he pasado por él, en un viaje a Islandia. No enseñan la parte de detrás, industrial (fábricas de aluminio), bastante más fea.


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Nov 2015)

Yo ahora estoy viendo: The Last Kingdom. 

De los libros de Bernard Cornwell, entretenida, la invasión danesa en inglaterra, y la resistencia del reino de essex, por cierto aparece el personaje de Ragnar (padre e hijo) ienso:


----------



## Oss (8 Nov 2015)

https://youtu.be/6_i2VwMAON4

Cloroformo.

Serie mexicana de Boxeo (por desgracia no hay muchas), consta de 13 episodios de 1 hora.
Es de 2012.

¡Disfrutadla!, los amantes del boxeo la apreciaremos más.


----------



## LeeMarvin (8 Nov 2015)

Aquí va una que tiene ya más de 20 años, y ha envejecido bien. Sale el McGregor y una de las rubias más guapas que he visto:

"Lipstick on your collar" .- 1993 - Dennis Potter


Miniserie de TV (1993). 6 episodios. Estamos en 1956 y la crisis del Canal de Suez tiene preocupado a todo el Departamento de Guerra Británico... menos a los soldados y analistas Frank Francis y Mick Hopper, para quienes la guerra no puede compararse con la música y las mujeres. Francis sueña con la inalcanzable mujer del violento coronel Berry, Hopper se dedica a crar fantasías en las que sus compañeros cantan, bailan y se enamoran. Mientras tanto, el Imperio Británico amenaza con derrumbarse a su alrededor.


----------



## barullo (9 Nov 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Yo ahora estoy viendo: The Last Kingdom.
> 
> De los libros de Bernard Cornwell, entretenida, la invasión danesa en inglaterra, y la resistencia del reino de essex, por cierto aparece el personaje de Ragnar (padre e hijo) ienso:



¿Está doblada al castellano o la viste con subtitulos? ienso:


----------



## Oss (12 Nov 2015)

¿Alguien ha visto Hannibal?
¿Que tal está?
¿Merece la pena si quieres ver algo que sea similar a pelis de asesinos en serie y series como Dexter?


----------



## Don Bocadillon (17 Nov 2015)

A mí me pasó algo parecido con Hannibal. Empecé con interés porque me gustan ese tipo de series, pero al final dejé de verla. No te la llegas a creer.


----------



## Oss (22 Nov 2015)

Ya están todos los episodios de estas series de extreno en internet.


----------



## elmegaduque (22 Nov 2015)

Sallie dijo:


> Oooh ¿os acordáis de Vomitón?
> 
> Que grande



VomitÃ³n lo pone todo perdido - YouTube


----------



## bladu (23 Nov 2015)

Oss dijo:


>



He visto 3 episodios de esta y tiene muy buena pinta.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2015 at 16:35 ----------

Por cierto, ya se que esta es española, ¿pero que tal esta la serie de Carlos V, de TVE?. ¿Esta a la altura de Isabel?


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2015)

bladu dijo:


> He visto 3 episodios de esta y tiene muy buena pinta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-nov-2015 at 16:35 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, ya se que esta es española, ¿pero que tal esta la serie de Carlos V, de TVE?. ¿Esta a la altura de Isabel?



Isabel no la ví, y de esta acabo de ver el 1ª episodio y parece buena aunque a la española, es decir sin grandes alardes en la puesta en escena como las producciones yanquis de época...ienso:


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2015)

El lunes a las 22:00 estrenan en Mega *Sons Of Liberty* miniserie de 3 episodios













tiene buena pinta ienso:


----------



## Stonewall Jackson (26 Nov 2015)

barullo dijo:


> El lunes a las 22:00 estrenan en Mega *Sons Of Liberty* miniserie de 3 episodios
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La he visto y es muy recomendable


----------



## Oss (26 Nov 2015)

barullo dijo:


> El lunes a las 22:00 estrenan en Mega *Sons Of Liberty* miniserie de 3 episodios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya la ví subtitulada y la comenté en este hilo.
A mi me gustó mucho.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Nov 2015)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Está doblada al castellano o la viste con subtitulos? ienso:



Perdón por el retraso en contestarte esta en VOS.. esta muy entretenida...no tengo muy claro si se ciñe al 100% a la historia... pero esta bien.

Por cierto en esta serie aparece "Ragnar" el hijo y e padre ¿¿¿??? pensé que solo habia uno y no se si sera el Ragnar de la serie Vikings, aquí luchan en el Reino de Essex, o lo mismo ese nombre es el equivalente al Antonio nuestro de toda la vida


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Ya la ví subtitulada y la comenté en este hilo.
> A mi me gustó mucho.



Sí me suena que tú ya la habías comentado...ienso:

el post de hoy era para avisaros que que la ponen doblada al castellano el próximo lunes en Mega 



Polux dijo:


> Perdón por el retraso en contestarte esta en VOS.. esta muy entretenida...no tengo muy claro si se ciñe al 100% a la historia... pero esta bien.
> 
> Por cierto en esta serie aparece "Ragnar" el hijo y e padre ¿¿¿??? pensé que solo habia uno y no se si sera el Ragnar de la serie Vikings, aquí luchan en el Reino de Essex, o lo mismo ese nombre es el equivalente al Antonio nuestro de toda la vida



No te preocupes por tu retraso ::

indagué en series danko y ví que en efecto sólo está disponible en VOS al castellano

tengo pendiente bajarmela 

Pd: Sí, el Ragnar padre de aqui es el mismo personaje que en Vikings ya que es un personaje historico aunque no se sabe mucho sobre él más allá de los cuentos de las sagas nordicas y los romances ingleses de abadía de cuando invadió Inglaterra...lo del hijo ya no lo tengo tan claro si tenía uno con el mismo nombre de pila


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Nov 2015)

Pero no tiene lógica, a ver atención spoiler


Spoiler



En la historia parece ser que Ragnar murió en un foso con serpientes y en la serie Ragnar "padre" muere a manos de sus propios compatriotas, una traición, si es cierto que el protagonista de la serie es un esclavo al igual que en la serie de Vikings, pero es un hijo de Rey que es criado por Ragnar "Padre"

Al ragnar "hijo" no le veo como un conde o rey sino como un jefecillo tribal... en fin supongo que todo se mezcla mitología, historia, fantasia, etc




---------- Post added 26-nov-2015 at 23:57 ----------

Añado otra serie que comencé a ver: *The Expanse*, es una especie de thriller espacial

sipnopsis: En un futuro lejano en el que los humanos han colonizado el Sistema Solar, el detective de la policía Josephus Miller recibe el encargo de encontrar a una joven desaparecida. Para ello contará con la ayuda del oficial de un carguero y su tripulación pero pronto se dan cuenta que el caso está relacionado con una conspiración que amenaza la paz del Sistema y la supervivencia de la humanidad.


----------



## tagkiller (27 Nov 2015)

una sola temporada, 13 episodios, de SYFY

de momento primer capítulo visto y está moderadamente bien

continuaremos informando


----------



## Ratona (27 Nov 2015)

Vi una web donde cuelgan series online. No sabía q. serie ver y vi el. Ranlingr de más vistas

Falling Skies. Va de aliens. pero los aliens no están. nada bien hechos y son los clásicos aliens verdes. Tiene 5 temporadas no se si seguir.

Porque the houndred es de estética similar y era muy buena. No se.

El mentalista vi dos capitlos ayer me gustó mucho. seguiré viendo.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2015 at 02:34 ----------

Q tal es la segunda temporada de fargo??


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (27 Nov 2015)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Viendo Jessica Jones y de momento muy recomendable.



De momento llevo 2 capítulos, y me está pareciendo un puto coñazo. Cualquiera diría que está ambientado en el mismo universo que Daredevil.


----------



## mamendurrio (27 Nov 2015)

Esta es conocida, pero merece que la menciones:

BLACK SAILS
Déspues de ver primera temporada y ya empezado la segunda, es una serie JRANDE muy JRANDE. Los personajes y los diálogos son magníficos. Estos personajes en muchos casos (Captain Vane, etc.) existieron en realidad.
La trama muy buena y el factor de continuidad excelente puesto que la serie empieza veinte años antes de lo de la Isla del Tesoro, por lo que supongo seguirá hasta aquella época y quizás más.

¡No te la puedes perder!


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2015)

la serie minoritaria y elitista por excelencia Visaman Life


----------



## MadClint (27 Nov 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Ya están todos los episodios de estas series de extreno en internet.





Sabrias de algun enlace con buena calidad para Man in the H. C., porque lo que hay se acerca a un TS screener. intentaré buscar en V.O. y subs por otro lado , ya os cuento..

---------- Post added 27-nov-2015 at 12:22 ----------




Polux dijo:


> [/COLOR]Añado otra serie que comencé a ver: *The Expanse*, es una especie de thriller espacial
> 
> sipnopsis: En un futuro lejano en el que los humanos han colonizado el Sistema Solar, el detective de la policía Josephus Miller recibe el encargo de encontrar a una joven desaparecida. Para ello contará con la ayuda del oficial de un carguero y su tripulación pero pronto se dan cuenta que el caso está relacionado con una conspiración que amenaza la paz del Sistema y la supervivencia de la humanidad.





Cuenta que tal ,ya que la has empezado , a mi a priori me daba pereza .

---------- Post added 27-nov-2015 at 12:24 ----------




Ratona;15554989
[/COLOR dijo:


> Q tal es la segunda temporada de fargo??



Simplemente espectacular , si te gustó la primera ,claro . Aún mas raritos y pasados de vueltas


----------



## barullo (27 Nov 2015)

Polux dijo:


> Pero no tiene lógica, a ver atención spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No he mirado tu spoiler porque no me quiero enterar de la trama

cuando la vea vólvere a ver qué ponías aqui ::ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Nov 2015)

Mágnífica, como el libro. Está en youtuve entera.








Una panzá a reir.






Interesante.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (11 Dic 2015)

Si queréis ver al puto mejor malo malvado que ha parido una serie, no os perdáis Jessica Jones. Tenía las espectivas bastante altas al ver que el antagonista era David Tennant, y joder, las cumple más que sobradamente.

Cada segundo que aparece en pantalla, que por desgracia no son muchos (al menos hasta la mitad de temporada), es oro puro.

La serie también tiene un poco de sentir el África, es variadita.


----------



## barullo (11 Dic 2015)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Si queréis ver al puto mejor malo malvado que ha parido una serie, no os perdáis Jessica Jones. Tenía las espectivas bastante altas al ver que el antagonista era David Tennant, y joder, las cumple más que sobradamente.
> 
> Cada segundo que aparece en pantalla, que por desgracia no son muchos (al menos hasta la mitad de temporada), es oro puro.
> 
> La serie también tiene un poco de sentir el África, es variadita.



Se habla muy bien de esa serie en el hilo...va a haber que bajarsela 

Y al que no haya visto *Fargo* que la vea que es la pera limonera, hoyga, tanto la 1ª como la 2ª temporada :Baile:


----------



## necromancer (11 Dic 2015)




----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (11 Dic 2015)

Seguro que no la conoce casi nadie : "Los siete de Blake" es una serie viejuna de los 80 que viene a ser un producto "de culto", y es conocida entre los eJpertos del género de ciencia ficción ( si no la conoces no eres eJperto, sorry ), yo mentiría si dijese que he visto la mayoría de los capítulos, pero es interesante, la serie era de bajo presupuesto y obviamente no se basaba en efectos especiales deslumbrantes, sino en las tramas y una sobriedad y una atmósfera desconcertante e inquietante, un poco a lo star trek. He confirmado por google que sí se vió en España, pero no sé si completa o no

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=blake's+7


----------



## Oss (12 Dic 2015)

Empieza el Lunes 14 de Diciembre de 2015...






CHILDHOOD'S END | First Look Reactions to Night One | Syfy - YouTube
Sinopsis Childhood's End

Esta miniserie relata la historia de una invasión alienígena, por parte de unos seres llamados Overlords. El embajador de estos seres, llamado Karellen, establece el primer contacto con un terrícola, Ricky Stormgren. Tras unas tranquilizadoras palabras y tras entregar unos regalos, los humanos parecen dispuestos a convivir con estos nuevos invasores. No obstante, algunas personas empiezan a sospechar sobre sus intenciones ante su negativa a revelar su verdadera apariencia física y dada la insistencia a tratar solo con Ricky.

Serie escrita por Matthew Graham (Life on Mars). Productores ejecutivosAkiva Goldsman (Soy Leyenda) y Mike DeLuca (La Red Social). Está previsto que se estrene en 2015 en Syfy. 

Es un libro tan ameno, desde el punto de vista de la narrativa pura, como cualquier otra novela común contemporánea. Esta obra tiene como tema la futura evolución del hombre. Una raza extraña llega a la Tierra y trae consigo paz, prosperidad..., y la inesperada tragedia de la perfección. 

Yo estoy deseando verla.
El libro es muy bueno, y lo mejor es que es mini serie de 3 episodios.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Dic 2015)

Alguien esta viendo Ash vs Evil Dead ??







Primer capitulo que estoy viendo es descojonante :XX:


----------



## Oss (15 Dic 2015)

Oss dijo:


> CHILDHOOD'S END | First Look Reactions to Night One | Syfy - YouTube



Ya está el primer episodio en internet.
Faltan los subtítulos.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Dic 2015)

Oss dijo:


> Empieza el Lunes 14 de Diciembre de 2015...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuando esten los 3 episodios me la veré de un tirón. Pienso ya solo por el trailer que la serie va a estar amanerada y newageizada.
Hay libros mas o menos adaptables a la TV/cine y este no es uno de ellos.


----------



## barullo (15 Dic 2015)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Solamente comentar de pasada que intenté esta serie hace un tiempo en base a hilos similares a este donde la recomendaban.
> 
> Esencialmente se trata de un monton de actores amanerados ( probablemente salidos del mundo de la publicidad ) recién salidos de la pelu ( atención al fan ferviente de Bisbal ) deseosos de poner en práctica sus sonrisas y postureos en una pantalla más grande.
> 
> ...



A mi es una serie que aparte de la puesta en escena que sí es muy buena (barcos, vestuario, localizaciones etc.) me ha parecido bastante decepcionante en cuanto a tramas en las que te pierdes constantemente y que no tienen pies ni cabeza

no sé si eso está elaborado a proposito o no, pero esos guiones empezaron a hartarme ya en la 1ª temporada con tanto flash back al pasado y tanta trama que no tiene sentido ni se sostiene como digo

en cuanto a la imagen de actores y actrices está dentro de lo esperado aunque no sea muy creible que los piratas tengan sonrisas profiden y que las lumis sean tan juapas y estén tan depiladitas...pero logicamente no hay serie en la que el sexo no esté presente como gancho, y esta no iba a ser menos


----------



## lolomondo (23 Dic 2015)

No me ha gustado nada childhood

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oss (1 Ene 2016)

And Then There Were None: Trailer - BBC One - YouTube

And Then There Were None

10 negritos de Agatha Christie

Muy buena!
Mini serie de 3 episodios de 1 hora.


----------



## Visillera (1 Ene 2016)

MadClint dijo:


> Reflotando y añado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy por el capítulo 6 y estoy enganchada


----------



## necromancer (2 Ene 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Que Tal es la serie the man in the High castle?



Muy muy buena, a ver si hay una segunda temporada


----------



## bladu (2 Ene 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Que Tal es la serie the man in the High castle?



Esta muy bien, engancha. De momento, solo hay una temporada .


----------



## MaurisioColmenero (3 Ene 2016)

Listado de algunas que empiezan este año

Estrenos de midseason 2016: éstas son las 38 series que se estrenarán en los próximos meses

Enviado desde mi zapatofono


----------



## WillyWonka (4 Ene 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Empieza el Lunes 14 de Diciembre de 2015...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me suena a la noverla del gran Arthur C. Clarke, "_El final de la infancia_".


----------



## Satori (4 Ene 2016)

Yo me acabo de calzar: The Last Kingdom, ambientada durante la época de la ocupación vikinga de Inglaterra.

Aventuras de espada y batallas,

Muy recomendable.


----------



## Oss (4 Ene 2016)

WillyWonka dijo:


> Me suena a la noverla del gran Arthur C. Clarke, "_El final de la infancia_".



Es esa novela adaptada a serie de tv.
Ya lo puse.


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2016)

Soy un vejestorio militante y me he quedado en Luz de luna, Tristeza de amor y Caballo viejo.


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Ene 2016)

Recomiendo Mr Robot, especialmente si os gustó V de Vendetta.


----------



## Tinuvuel (4 Ene 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Parad de ver la serie que estais viendo, sea la que sea, tirarla a la basura, dejad de descargar.
> 
> Fargo 2: despues de tantisimos años por fin una serie que se encumbra con un oro.



Esta terminada? Vi la primera temporada no hace mucho y es muy buena, pero la segunda no estaba terminada todavía.


----------



## xpiogus (4 Ene 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Parad de ver la serie que estais viendo, sea la que sea, tirarla a la basura, dejad de descargar.
> 
> Fargo 2: despues de tantisimos años por fin una serie que se encumbra con un oro.



Lejos lejos de la 1ª temporada


----------



## Oss (4 Ene 2016)

War & Peace: Trailer - BBC One - YouTube

Enlace del episodio 1 en Torrent
https://kat.cr/war-and-peace-s01e01-hdtv-x264-river-ettv-t11851104.html

Enlace de los subtítulos episodio 1
Subtítulos de War and Peace S01E01 subidos por TranslatorsInc

Miniserie de TV (2016). 6 episodios. Nueva adaptación de la novela homónima de León Tolstói. La historia, ambientada en Rusia durante el reinado de Alejandro I, gira en torno a varias familias y el triángulo amoroso entre Natasha Rostova, Pierre Bezukhov y Andrei Bolkonsky.


----------



## Oss (5 Ene 2016)

Tinuvuel dijo:


> Recomiendo Mr Robot, especialmente si os gustó V de Vendetta.



Mr. Robot se la recomiendo a todo el que le gustase 'el club de la lucha'.


----------



## The Replicant (5 Ene 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mejor, mejor que la 1º temporada, y era muy dificil, es perfecta no tiene ni un episodio malo, ni uno.



joder pues estoy viendo la primera temporada de Fargo y es brutal.
Si la segunda es mejor tengo distracción para rato.


----------



## barullo (5 Ene 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder pues estoy viendo la primera temporada de Fargo y es brutal.
> Si la segunda es mejor tengo distracción para rato.



La segunda es muy buena también


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2016)

Este hilo empezó siendo "de las series muy buenas que nadie ve o conoce" y ha acabado siendo "de las series".


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2016)

Making a murderer, de lo mejor del año.


----------



## barullo (5 Ene 2016)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Este hilo empezó siendo "de las series muy buenas que nadie ve o conoce" y ha acabado siendo "de las series".



Pues la mayoría de las posteadas yo no las conocía y creo que no era el único...

Casi todo el material del que se ha hablado hace honor al título


----------



## edefakiel (5 Ene 2016)

Fritz Lang dijo:


> Hay tantas que la gente monguer no ve...



A Broadchurch no sólo le dieron una publicidad bestial por televisión, sino que es una mierda, además.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (5 Ene 2016)

edefakiel dijo:


> A Broadchurch no sólo le dieron una publicidad bestial por televisión, sino que es una mierda, además.



Broadchurch, sus dos temporadas, en absoluto son una mierda. Seguro que hay series mejores, pero es una serie muy decente. Quizá peque de lenta y el guión no sea de lo mejor del mundo, pero tiene cosas muy buenas:

- David Tennant y su compañera, actuaciones prácticamente perfectas. A mi me impactó el cambio de registro de Tennant, pues solo lo había visto en Doctor Who.

- Banda sonora más que aceptable.

- Fotografía sublime. La fotografía en la segunda temporada es tan buena que llama la atención por sí misma. Muchos de sus planos son un auténtico placer para la vista.

Y en general, la producción que se espera de una buena serie inglesa.


----------



## edefakiel (5 Ene 2016)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Broadchurch, sus dos temporadas, en absoluto son una mierda. Seguro que hay series mejores, pero es una serie muy decente. Quizá peque de lenta y el guión no sea de lo mejor del mundo, pero tiene cosas muy buenas:
> 
> - David Tennant y su compañera, actuaciones prácticamente perfectas. A mi me impactó el cambio de registro de Tennant, pues solo lo había visto en Doctor Who.
> 
> ...



El guion es bastante tramposo, los personajes no pueden ser menos creíbles, la única canción reseñable de la banda sonora es la de So Close, y la fotografía es cierto que tiene sus momentos.

Sólo he visto la primera temporada y me resultó muy decepcionante, difícilmente pasa del cinco.


----------



## Erich Weiss (5 Ene 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder pues estoy viendo la primera temporada de Fargo y es brutal.
> Si la segunda es mejor tengo distracción para rato.



Para mí la segunda temporada, aunque no está nada mal, queda lejos de la primera.


----------



## Cosmopolita (8 Ene 2016)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Para mí la segunda temporada, aunque no está nada mal, queda lejos de la primera.



Segunda temporada de Fargo es mejor que segunda temporada de True Detective.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Ene 2016)

Estoy viendo esta: *Las cronicas de Shannara*

Es una serie de ficción postapocaliptica, en la que la raza humana o lo que queda de ella se van convirtiendo en otras razas: elfos, troles, rovers, demonios, etc al estilo del señor de los anillos, pero con restos de la antigua civilizacion y con otras razas

Es entretenida de momento ....


----------



## angek (11 Ene 2016)

Man Seeking Woman.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ene 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Me ha gustado, sólo cinco capítulos esta temporada y por lo visto habrá que esperar hasta principios del 2017 para la segunda que será de 13.
> 
> La historia se va poniendo interesante, muy buena ambientación y efectos. A veces sabe a serie B, pero esto es muy típico en la ciencia ficción.



A mi me ha enganchado, pero al principio te cuesta seguir el hilo argumental, Es una pena q este tipo de series no se exploten mas. Porque hay mucho juego


----------



## Mabuse (11 Ene 2016)

Charlie Jade. Parece una cutrez durante los diez primeros minutos, y luego todo se va haciendo extraño y complejo. Personajes bastante logrados y con cierta profundidad.

Charlie Jade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








---------- Post added 11-ene-2016 at 19:55 ----------

The leage of the gentlemen, merece la pena verla, humor negro a raudales.
The League of Gentlemen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






---------- Post added 11-ene-2016 at 19:59 ----------




Othon dijo:


> Me ha gustado, sólo cinco capítulos esta temporada y por lo visto habrá que esperar hasta principios del 2017 para la segunda que será de 13.
> 
> La historia se va poniendo interesante, muy buena ambientación y efectos. A veces sabe a serie B, pero esto es muy típico en la ciencia ficción.



¿Comorl? ¿Ya se ha acabado?
Aquí dice que se van a emitir al menos cuatro más:
The Expanse (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## clemenzzza (11 Ene 2016)

sólo he visto un capítulo y me ha gustado, es una serie documental que ha causado bastante impacto en los usa, al estilo de la también recomendable "the jinx".


*
Making a Murderer (Serie de TV)*








> *Sinopsis*
> 
> Serie de TV (2015). 10 episodios. El documental en diez partes de Moira Demos y Laura Ricciardi narra el caso de Steven Avery, un hombre condenado por agresión sexual, que fue exonerado por las pruebas de ADN 18 años después. Unos años más tarde, es acusado del asesinato de otra mujer. (FILMAFFINITY)
> 
> ...


----------



## cortoplacista (11 Ene 2016)

¿Alguien sabe cómo conseguirla?, nada es casualidad en esa puta serie y lo poco que he visto me enganchó.


----------



## Bestiaju (11 Ene 2016)

Satori dijo:


> Yo me acabo de calzar: The Last Kingdom, ambientada durante la época de la ocupación vikinga de Inglaterra.
> 
> Aventuras de espada y batallas,
> 
> Muy recomendable.



Acabo de abrir un hilo para ella sola, porque se lo merece.

Para mi gusto mejor que "vikings", como de aquí a Lima, y si no eres un incondicional de los efectos y el artificio en general, mejor incluso que Juego de Tronos.

Saludos.


----------



## Oss (12 Ene 2016)

Mr. Robot Wins Best TV Series, Drama at the 2016 Golden Globes - YouTube

Mr. Robot; Gana el Globo de Oro en categoría de serie dramática. Por delante de juego de tronos y narcos.

Toma!!!!


----------



## visaman (12 Ene 2016)

umm la isla de giligan esta infravalorada creedme


----------



## Oss (13 Ene 2016)

Vinyl (HBO) - Trailer 2 - Subtitulado - YouTube
Vinyl: Trailer #3 (HBO) - YouTube

VINYL de la HBO, empieza la noche del 14-Febrero-2016. Y promete!!! Promete Sexo; Drogas y Rock & Roll.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Ene 2016)

Un clasico: Guerra y Paz











*Versailles* Serie francesa que gira en torno a la historia del palacio de Versalles. Después de su revuelta y humillante infancia, el joven rey Luis XIV decide construir un palacio en Versalles por su magnificencia para encarnar la grandeza y el símbolo de poder absoluto. Por su parte, Versalles queda a su alrededor dormido e inútil para entretener al nuevo monarca. Francia ya era el epicentro mundial del glamour, la cultura y la moda pero durante el reinado de Luis XIV alcanzó la hegemonía política en Europa.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ene 2016)

Psychoville. Una historia de intriga y misterio al estilo de las antiguas, pero con un toque surrealista. Hay una impresionante y épica escena de acción en una guardería que no creo que deje a muchos indiferente.





Psychoville (TV Series 2009


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Ene 2016)

Si sirve de algo a este hilo yo estoy enganchadísimo a _The Expanse_, un thriller de ciencia-ficción, al más puro estilo Robert J. Sawyer. Espero que no cancelen la serie, como la mayoría de series que me gustan (ya jodieron el genial remake de _V_ hace unos años, infinitamente mejor que la serie original, que ya es decir mucho, y _Flashforward_, entre muchas otras).


----------



## Oss (14 Ene 2016)

Series que prometen:






Damien: Official Comic-Con Trailer - Coming 2016 | A&E - YouTube







Outcast - Trailer #2 - New York Comic-Con - YouTube







World Premiere Trailer: Preacher - YouTube







Westworld: Tease (HBO) - YouTube


----------



## Oss (14 Ene 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Un clasico: Guerra y Paz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War & Peace; ya se comentó el día 4 de Enero.











War & Peace: Trailer - BBC One - YouTube

Enlace del episodio 1 en Torrent
https://kat.cr/war-and-peace-s01e01-hdtv-x264-river-ettv-t11851104.html

Enlace de los subtítulos episodio 1
Subtítulos de War and Peace S01E01 subidos por TranslatorsInc

Miniserie de TV (2016). 6 episodios. Nueva adaptación de la novela homónima de León Tolstói. La historia, ambientada en Rusia durante el reinado de Alejandro I, gira en torno a varias familias y el triángulo amoroso entre Natasha Rostova, Pierre Bezukhov y Andrei Bolkonsky.


----------



## Oss (16 Ene 2016)

Colony | Official Trailer - 'Policy of Truth' (Premieres Jan 2016) - YouTube

Enlace al episodio:
https://kat.cr/colony-s01e01-hdtv-x264-batv-ettv-t11842974.html

Enlace al subtítulo
Subtítulos de Colony S01E01 subidos por SubAdictos

La historia se desarrolla en un futuro cercano, cuando la ciudad de Los Ángeles está bajo ocupación y rodeada por una gran muralla. Algunas personas colaboran con el nuevo orden, otros se rebelan y sufren las consecuencias. En medio de todo esto, una familia intenta mantenerse unida mientras la raza humana lucha por sobrevivir. La familia está formada por Will Bowman (Holloway), un ex agente del FBI obligado a colaborar con el gobierno. Su misión es acabar con el movimiento de resistencia.

Will esta casdo con Katie (Sarah Wayne Callies), con quien tiene un hijo, Bram (Alex Neustaedter), un joven que se ve obligado a dejar rápidamente su adolescencia y convertirse en adulto.

En la serie también están Amanda Righetti, como Madeline, hermana menor de Katie y madre de un niño diabético; Peter Jacobson es Alan Snyder, gobernador de Los Angeles que es presionado por los alienígeneas para detener a los grupos de resistencia; Gonzalo Menendez es el Caitán Lagarza, oficial a cargo del grupo de agentes especiales del cual Will es parte; y Tory Kittles como Broussard, un hombre que oculta su pasado y vive una doble vida.

Kathy Baker, Carl Weathers, Kathleen Rose Perkins y Paul Guilfoyle forman parte de los actores invitados.
[Fuente]
Colony - Sinopsis de Series

Hoy he visto el primer episodio y ya veremos como avanza.

P.D. Gracias a los comentarios positivos de este hilo me he bajado los episodios de "The Expanse".





THE EXPANSE Trailer | The Story - YouTube


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Ene 2016)

Visionado el primer capitulo de Colony y prometedor... tiene buena pinta, veremos como avanza


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (20 Ene 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Sí, habemus unos cuantos aquí enganchados también.



¡¡Ya han colgado el séptimo episodio!!






Supongo esta tarde estarán ya los subtítulos.


----------



## Bestiaju (24 Ene 2016)

Acabo de comenzar a ver la segunda temporada de "Halt and Catch Fire" y me he quedado a cuadros.... ¿Pero que puta basura es esta? ¿A quien mierda el importa lo que hace la zorra punki esa con pinta de yonki o la anorexica mujer del barbas?

Esto ya es el colmo ¿De verdad quieren colarnos a dos zorritas con pinta de modelos cocainomanas como genios del mundo de la informática? ¿No hemos vuelto gilipollas o que?

Ademas a mi que mierda me importan las vicisitudes emocionales de los protas??? YO QUIERO UNA SERIE SOBRE LA HISTORIA DE LA INFORMATICA no basura folletinesca propia de una telenovela sudaca.

A tomar por culo la serie que la vea su reputísima madre. A quien diga que esta temporada es buena lo pongo en el "ignore" directamente.


----------



## Oss (24 Ene 2016)

DC's LEGENDS OF TOMORROW Trailer (2016) - YouTube

Enlace al episodio en MP4
https://kat.cr/dcs-legends-of-tomorrow-s01e01-hdtv-x264-lol-ettv-t11943601.html

Subtítulos:
Subtítulos de Legends of Tomorrow S01E01 subidos por Amilkus

Sinopsis DC's Legends of Tomorrow

Cuando los héroes no son suficientes, el mundo necesita leyendas. Después de haber visto el futuro, Rip Hunter (Arthur Darvill) se encarga de organizar un grupo dispar de héroes y villanos para intentar evitar que suceda la catástrofe que sabe que se avecina.

El 'spin off' de Arrow y The Flash cuenta con personajes de ambas series, como Captain Cold (Wentworth Miller), el Dr. Martin Stein (Victor Garber), Ray Palmer (Brandon Routh) o Sara Lance (Caity Lotz), así como las novedades de Hawkgirl (Ciara Renée) y Rip Hunter (Arthur Duvall). La ficción se ha ordenado para el canal CW, al igual que las series originales, y esta ambientada en el mismo periodo de tiempo.

La serie, que tiene como productor a Andrew Kreisberg, ya cuenta con 13 episodios.

DC's Legends of Tomorrow - Serie 2016 - SensaCine.com




> Me molan las de super heroes!!!






y mañana...





THE X-FILES | The Investigations Continue - YouTube


----------



## Oss (1 Feb 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Acabo de abrir un hilo para ella sola, porque se lo merece.
> 
> Para mi gusto mejor que "vikings", como de aquí a Lima, y si no eres un incondicional de los efectos y el artificio en general, mejor incluso que Juego de Tronos.
> 
> Saludos.



Voy por el tercer episodio de The Last kingdom y no termina de despegar. Hay un par de personajes con carisma como Uba y el resto son del montón.
Es un claro ejemplo de serie que quiere aprobechar el éxito que tiene Vikings.

A mi parecer Vikings le dá mil vueltas a The Last Kingdom.
Vikings: Ragnar Trailer - Season 4 Premieres February 18th 10/9c | History - YouTube

Encima el prota es un traidor cutre con síndrome de estocolmo, que no sabe ni con quien quiere ir para salvar su culo.


----------



## barullo (2 Feb 2016)

A mi sí me ha gustado "the last Kingdom"

y para Polux: 

efectivamente este Ragnar no es el mismo de "Vikings" ya que la acción se situa casi un siglo después...el hijo creo que tampoco tiene nada que ver


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Feb 2016)

Me imaginaba Ragnar debe ser un nombre comun como el Manolo en Espana.

Por cierto dos series cojonudas ya se han comentado por aqui The Colony y Dig. Muy enganchadas a ellas


----------



## Ragnar (3 Feb 2016)

Mozart in the Jungle


----------



## barullo (3 Feb 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Mozart in the Jungle



Mira Polux, otro que se llama Ragnar ::


----------



## Bestiaju (3 Feb 2016)

Yo lo veo al reves. Vikings es la versión metrosexual o politicamente adecuada (más que correcta) de "The Last Kingdom".


----------



## Oss (5 Feb 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Yo lo veo al reves. Vikings es la versión metrosexual o politicamente adecuada (más que correcta) de "The Last Kingdom".



El Ragnar de Vikings le cortaría la cabeza a los de The Last Kingdom y con ellas se haría jarras de cerveza.

Pasando a otra cosa.

Visto el primero de The Expanse y ¡mancantao!

Me ha gustado mucho.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Feb 2016)

Vikings es una serie de lo que yo llamo la nueva ola de "peliculas-series falsamente serias/realistas"
Se piensan que por poner personajes mal peinados, mugrientos, con cuero negro(que nunca falte) y algo de sexo ya han resuelto todo.

Al final de la primera temporada la deje por incoherencia de personajes, argumentos y guión. Lo de ser mas o menos fiel históricamente aun se puede perdonar si fuera buena.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 10:41 ----------




Oss dijo:


> War & Peace; ya se comentó el día 4 de Enero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta me la voy a ver porque
1-la novela jamás he sido capaz de leermela. Es maravillosa y una obra de arte, lo sé, pero yo soy incapaz por alguna extraña razón.::
2-la ambientación en San Petersburgo: localizaciones donde he estado y visitado. 
3- tiene buena pinta y los británicos se lucen en este tipo de series.


----------



## Bestiaju (5 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Vikings es una serie de lo que yo llamo la nueva ola de "peliculas-series falsamente serias/realistas"
> Se piensan que por poner personajes mal peinados, mugrientos, con cuero negro(que nunca falte) y algo de sexo ya han resuelto todo.
> 
> Al final de la primera temporada la deje por incoherencia de personajes, argumentos y guión. Lo de ser mas o menos fiel históricamente aun se puede perdonar si fuera buena.
> ...



Absoluta, total y completamente de acuerdo.

Guerra y paz le gustará. A mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo. Yo si hace muuuuuuuchos años que terminé la novela, no sin esfuerzo y saltandome algún capitulo que otro... 
En cambio la serie se hace bastante digerible, sobre todos los primeros capitulos muy buena. A partir del 4to flojea un poco más, pero sigue siendo la mejor adaptación para mi gusto de la novela. 

Por cierto los personajes femeninos salen parados regular. Otra virtud a mi entender. Le da más realismo a la serie.


----------



## Oss (5 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Vikings es una serie de lo que yo llamo la nueva ola de "peliculas-series falsamente serias/realistas"
> Se piensan que por poner personajes mal peinados, mugrientos, con cuero negro(que nunca falte) y algo de sexo ya han resuelto todo.
> 
> Al final de la primera temporada la deje por incoherencia de personajes, argumentos y guión. Lo de ser mas o menos fiel históricamente aun se puede perdonar si fuera buena.
> ...



Que triste que no puedas disfrutar de series de ficción. Una vida así debe ser muy aburrida; por suerte a mi no me pasa y puedo disfrutar de series de sci fi; zombies; fantasía heroica y tambien las realistas.

Lo lamento por ti que te pierdas series tan buenas por limitaciones en tus gustos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (5 Feb 2016)

Creo que me voy a apuntar a la de _War & Peace_, sobre todo porque ayer terminó la primera temporada de _The expanse_ y tengo "hueco" 

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 19:27 ----------




Oss dijo:


> Que triste que no puedas disfrutar de series de ficción. Una vida así debe ser muy aburrida; por suerte a mi no me pasa y puedo disfrutar de series de sci fi; zombies; fantasía heroica y tambien las realistas.
> 
> Lo lamento por ti que te pierdas series tan buenas por limitaciones en tus gustos.



A mí también me parece un truño el falso-realismo. Una cosa es cifi o fantasía, que desde el inicio pretende ser una ficción... y otra distinta un truño-ficción que intenta ser realista.

O una cosa o la otra, lo del medio es una abominación.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Feb 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Que triste que no puedas disfrutar de series de ficción. Una vida así debe ser muy aburrida; por suerte a mi no me pasa y puedo disfrutar de series de sci fi; zombies; fantasía heroica y tambien las realistas.
> 
> Lo lamento por ti que te pierdas series tan buenas por limitaciones en tus gustos.



Si es una putada, me encanta Game of Thrones por ejemplo, serie basada en argumentos históricos y tal. 
No se donde has leido que solo me guste la ficción, pero lo que no me gusta son series malas.

Por cierto estoy viendome Guerra y Paz, no se si será fiel al libro o no(solo me he leido el principio de este) pero me parece muy buena.... y muy tds ptsiense.


----------



## Ivanvpx (5 Feb 2016)

Ray donovan. Buenísimos actores, muy real.


----------



## Kolyvagin-Flach (5 Feb 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Acabo de comenzar a ver la segunda temporada de "Halt and Catch Fire" y me he quedado a cuadros.... ¿Pero que puta basura es esta? ¿A quien mierda el importa lo que hace la zorra punki esa con pinta de yonki o la anorexica mujer del barbas?
> 
> Esto ya es el colmo ¿De verdad quieren colarnos a dos zorritas con pinta de modelos cocainomanas como genios del mundo de la informática? ¿No hemos vuelto gilipollas o que?
> 
> ...



Que razon tienes!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (5 Feb 2016)

No he podido ver _Los Tudor_ anarquista... Tuve el error de intentar verla justo después de la serie de _Roma_, hecha por los mismos tipos, entonces observar cómo en una Inglaterra de después de más de mil años de los hechos narrados en _Roma_ estaban muchos más retrasados los gobernantes, al punto de parecer mongólicos, fue demasiado para mi.

No pude seguirla más de unos pocos capítulos, no porque fue mala sino por lo abominable de lo que narraba. En algún momento supongo que lo reintentaré.


----------



## Amstrad (5 Feb 2016)

Hablando de Roma, no tengo cojones de poder descargar la segunda temporada los torrents se quedan parados en un punto, y he buscado y rebuscado y no soy capaz de encontrarla.
Haluda nesecito!!


----------



## barullo (5 Feb 2016)

Amstrad dijo:


> Hablando de Roma, no tengo cojones de poder descargar la segunda temporada los torrents se quedan parados en un punto, y he buscado y rebuscado y no soy capaz de encontrarla.
> Haluda nesecito!!



Prueba aqui, brincapozas:

Ver Roma ( Rome ) online

es descarga directa, aunque con tantos episodios te puede llevar varios días

si te da problemas vete a SeriesDanko o SeriesPepito 

Edito: Si usas Torrents vete a *divx total* yo me la bajé de alli hace años con el Vuze (un programa de torrents que se llamaba antes azureus)


----------



## Bestiaju (6 Feb 2016)

Acabo de terminar la serie que recomendais "The Expanse".

Buen trabajo de ciencia ficción. Me ha gustado, aunque no para tirar cohetes. Es una mezcla de cine negro de siempre, con "La Cosa" y una estética muy a lo "mass effect". La recomiendo.

Eso sí, la serie en los capitulos finales comienza a flojear preocupantemente. Con unos trucos de guión realmente burdos y muy groseros. Ademas la historia principal se adivina que no va a tener entidad suficiente para mantener la atención muchas más temporadas. En suma que preveo una segunda temporada peor que la primera o directamente mediocre. A partir de ahí la serie se podría convertir en un churro infumable muy facilmente. 
Puedo equivocarme pero creo que no será así. Si de algo estoy seguro en estos asuntos es que nunca puedes confiar en el talento de la gente, más bien casi siempre en la falta de él.


----------



## Bestiaju (6 Feb 2016)

Tonelero ya que estamos, recomienda tu también alguna serie que parecemos coincidir más o menos en cuanto a gusto o "sensibilidad artistica". 

De los demás me fio a medias porque algunos recomiendan cada truño....


----------



## McNulty (6 Feb 2016)

Gran hilo y tal. He descubierto buenas series gracias a vosotros hamijos.

Aunque ya se han dicho. Os ultrarrecomendo éstas:

- NARCOS. Buenísima, diría que un 8 o un 9. No la he encontrado ningún fallo grosso. Quizá lo único son las trampas en la historia que meten los guionistas usanos, que barren para casa obviamente.

- MR.ROBOT. Buena y entretenida. Brutal interpretación del prota. Y la trama te engancha hasta el final.

- THE SHANNARA CHRONICLES. A quien le mole la fantasía, os la recomiendo. Está muy lograda y no es ninguna horterada. Por lo general, las series de fantasía que suelen salir son muy cutres, sobre todo en la puesta en escena. Esta me ha sorprendido para bien. No ha acabado la primera season aún.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El anime está denostado en España, pero si tengo que pensar en historias que me dejaron descolocado fueron estas dos... No hay nada que se le parezca en cuanto al argumento.
> 
> [youtube]PC0PP0XzvXs[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]pp_Mv1R-aHs[/youtube]



Ya tardaba en aparecer algun friki diciendo que si el anime esto y lo otro. El anime está denostado no solo en Espanha, sino en todo el mundo (incluyendo Japon), porque, sencillamente, es una mierda.

Lee el titulo: "El hilo de las series *muy buenas* que nadie ve o conoce". No hay series de anime muy buenas (si lo sabre yo, que llevo anhos buscandolas). El anime japones es todo entre malo y mediocre. No hay ninguna serie de anime que este a la altura de Juego de Tronos, The Expanse, o la primera temporada de True Detective.

El anime esta bien cuando tienes 15 anhos y no tienes gusto, pero una vez que desarrollas un poco, es tremendamente aburrido y repetitivo. Y hombre, que pongas Berserk, que comete casi todos los pecados del anime (personajes estereotipicos "Ël prota es un tipo duro que no tiene trasfondo apenas, y se convierte en un cyborg con un canhon en el brazo, a pesar de que estamos en un mund con tecnologia del periodo del renacimiento como muy mucho, porque eso mola", trasfondo apenas currado "Hay demonios por ahi pero no parece que hagan gran cosa","Hay guerras pero no se sabe ni por que", "Los malos son muy malos porque si", etc, etc).

Evangelion esta tan mal disenhada que ni sabian que querian hacer la serie ("Vamos a hacer otra serie mas de adolescentes montando mechas!") - asi acabaron con tropecientos finales distintos). Hasta las narices estoy de que me recomienden series de anime "muy buenas" que luego resultan ser otra puta mierda de conversaciones en el medio de combates (como en el puto Dragonball) y rollos profundos semi misticos que no tienen puto sentido (como por ejemplo Trigun o Hellsing, que tambien tienen fama de ser "buenas"  ). Solo ha faltado mentar Attack on Titan, serie sobrevalorada donde las haya tambien.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2016)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ya tardaba en aparecer algun friki diciendo que si el anime esto y lo otro. El anime está denostado no solo en Espanha, sino en todo el mundo (incluyendo Japon), porque, sencillamente, es una mierda.
> 
> Lee el titulo: "El hilo de las series *muy buenas* que nadie ve o conoce". No hay series de anime muy buenas (si lo sabre yo, que llevo anhos buscandolas). El anime japones es todo entre malo y mediocre. No hay ninguna serie de anime que este a la altura de Juego de Tronos, The Expanse, o la primera temporada de True Detective.
> 
> ...



El problema del anime es que es para adolescentes, es un producto de mercado. Además la inmensísima mayoría es basura, propaganda estatal pura y dura de alto grado de manipulación de la opinión pública (como casi cualquier serie, sobre todo también pasa esto en USA).

Pero hay algunas cosas semi-destacables, y para un adolescente hay series bastante buenas. Para buscar cosas realmente buenas en anime tienes que ir a películas, en serie es todo demasiado orientado a adolescentes.

Sin embargo hay cosas que me parecen obras de arte, la mejor serie de anime que haya visto seguramente sea _Gantz_, una verdadera obra maestra es muchos sentidos.

Luego en películas alguna cosa... pero ya es otro tema.

El problema japonés es que son extremadamente gilipollas y cobardes, muy mediocres en todo lo que hacen. Tienen alma, mente y vida de esclavos, como les pasa a la mayoría de asiáticos.

Si un virus se llevara por delante toda Asia (China, Japón, las dos Coreas, Vietnam, Tailandia, etc...) no se perdería absolutamente nada útil para la historia de la humanidad. Son subhumanos, de un nivel más bajo que los negros africanos en cuanto a desarrollo integral como pertenecientes al género _homo sapiens sapiens_.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Feb 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Tonelero ya que estamos, recomienda tu también alguna serie que parecemos coincidir más o menos en cuanto a gusto o "sensibilidad artistica".
> 
> De los demás me fio a medias porque algunos recomiendan cada truño....



Yo sinceramente soy muy poco de series, y mas desde que han empezado a sacar series a porrillo. Casi me tendrias que recomendar a mi. 

Yo al comienzo del hilo dije la de The Americans, pienso que es una serie a la altura de las mas populares entre la critica pero al tratar un tema no muy popular(guerra fria de los 80) en España ha pasado desapercibida.

Luego me he visto de un tirón Guerra y Paz, en la linea británica, impecable. :Aplauso:
Falta el último episodio que lo sacan este fin de semana.

Black Mirror pienso que ya la han recomendado, me gusta porque son autonomas pero con hilos en común.

Fargo estoy pensando de vermela.

Ya que ha salido a palestra, de animación, a mi me encantó Aeon Flux, que no tienen nada que ver con la peli ni en temática ni calidad. Me parece una obra maestra de la animación.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2016)

Lo bueno de _Gantz_ es el recurso que utiliza (del cual soy un fan absoluto) que es el sentido artístico de lo que se ha llamado la _new-weird_, muy conectada al surrealismo.

La new-weird para mí supone, en el arte, casi lo más inteligente posible, una crítica muy feroz a toda la realidad, como es propio de toda corriente en algún modo afín al surrealismo: la ausencia de sentido. 

Una ausencia de sentido explícita viola la voluntad del espectador común, le fuerza a ir más allá de sí mismo, a ver su reflejo más claro. Dicho de otro modo: si no hay sentido y éste es imposible de crear el espectador sólo puede centrarse en el instante... es como forzar a alguien a mirar al Sol, eliminar cualquier posible juicio o esperanza de lo que pueda ocurrir.

Por eso mismo también soy fan del cine de autor judío, que se acerca bastante a esa ausencia total de sentido a posta, aunque generalmente en estilos distintos a la new-weird. Una parte del arte británico tiene tintes similares (no en vano los Monty Python son ingleses... y la lista de similares es larga), algunos directores de cine británicos muy famosos hacen un uso de algunas escenas o situaciones en las que se bloquea el sentido, para crear un efecto muy inmersivo, por ejemplo Christopher Nolan.

Igualmente para gustos los colores.

P.D.: la película coreana esa que dices ni idea.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Feb 2016)

p.s sobre el anime japonés estoy seguro que habra series buenas pero es que te empiezas a repasar y la inmensa mayoria es todo el rato lo mismo:
adolescentes con superpoderes, adolescentes ninjas con superpoderes o adolescentes cibernéticos ninjas con superpoderes que van a la escuela secundaria y llevan minifalda.
Los fanáticos de Japón sabéis de series de imagen real japonesas? o que sean diferentes al tipico anime con adolescentesblablabla?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2016)

Supongo que es digno de reflexión el ver lo que cada uno busca, de manera más o menos inconsciente, en una serie/película.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (6 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Míratelas otra vez en japonés, quizá este año apruebes el examen mediante el repaso ::...
> 
> Por cierto, en la serie de TV de Berserk no hay cyborg albuno, otra cosa será en los cómics.



[youtube]b8LUHXnQbrg[/youtube]
19:25



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Serpiente_Plyskeen, Me hablas de True Detective, me hablas de Juego de Tronos, me hablas de The Expanse (ésta no la he visto)... Son series completamente diferentes a los animes que he comentado, los "malvados" de Berserk (y hablo de la serie, no de los comics) no es que sean planos... Es que dentro de ese universo cuestionarse su maldad es como cuestionarse la maldad de los cenobitas en Hellraiser o del Demonio en la cosmovisión cristiana :-D... De hecho el personaje De Griffith ¿no es complejo? Griffith es sometido a torturas, a la soledad... y estando ya desposeído de todo, del amor, de la fuerza, de TODO, en un estado que roza la locura... Entonces se le presenta de nuevo una oportunidad de sobreponerse y opta por traicionar a aquellos que lo han amado.



Pero es que Griffith es precisamente el mayor problema de la serie. El tio es un hijo de puta, pero todos (menos Guts) lo aman con locura (por requisitos del guion) a pesar de que no deberian (al espectador tambien le cae como una patada en el culo - si al menos lo hubieran puesto como realmente bueno al principio de la serie y luego se hubiera vuelto malo por fuerzas mas alla de su voluntad, la serie aun tendria un pase, pero claaaaro, un argumento asi es demasiado complejo para el espectador de anime). Se pasa toda la puta serie (bueno, al menos la primera temporada, no se si hay segunda) metiendoles en berenjenales (tienen unas bajas altisimas en las batallas imposibles en las que les mete solo para satisfacer su ego y promocionar socialmente), y todo lo que le comentas que le pasa... se lo busca el solito (es casi que la mejor parte del anime, mira que no se hubieran ahorrado problemas si la hubiera palmado... ?Para que conho lo rescatan???)!! Es una consecuencia de sus puta mierda de decisiones que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza ("Ahora me da un aire y siendo un plebeyo me follo a una princesa... a ver que pasa!!! Y en lugar de hacerlo y escaparme, me voy a quedar por aqui, que seguro que a su familia no le importa!"). Un malo de pacotilla, vamos. (Me recuerda a Lord Soth, el Caballero de la Rosa Negra de Dragonlance, que pudo evitar el apocalipsis, pero no lo hizo... porque la tenia pequenha).

Y por supuesto que esas series con completamente distintas que el anime. Porque son mucho mejores. No hay anime comparable a ellas.

En fin, perdon por el offtopic. Sera mejor centrarnos en nuevo en el tema del hilo: Series muy buenas.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2016)

Berserk es de otra época anarquista, se nota mucho. Viene de los 70, donde aún no acababa de llegar el boom de los anime (es decir, Dragon Ball aún no existía) por tanto se puede dividir con toda claridad la historia del anime antes y después de Dragon Ball.

La historia de Berserk es bastante occidental, no trata de un esclavo de 15 años feliz de poner el culo para todo. Berserk se parece a otras series de la época que buscaban la libertad del pop estadounidense, como Mai, Puño de la estrella del norte, y similares.

Yo lo he dicho muchas veces: todo lo que no provenga del espíritu de la filosofía griega es absoluta basura desechable, es decir, todo lo que no sea occidental. Por una sencilla razón: ser occidental significa ser nihilista activo, ser libre... ser de otro lugar significa poner el culo en mayor medida.

Berserk es buena en tanto semeja unos valores occidentales, la "razón" nihilista occidental... que se refleja incluso en nuestra grafía, ¿por qué sino creéis que los occidentales utilizamos las letras que usamos en nuestras lenguas escritas y el resto de culturas otra cosa mucho menos racional (=dividida)? El silabario hiragana y katakana japonés (y los coreanos, que son japoneses 2.0) es un avance en la buena dirección del nihilismo activo occidental... pero aún tienen mucha alma de esclavo y les gusta demasiado poner el culo.

P.D.: no he visto Berserk, le echaré un vistazo en algún momento


----------



## MAUSER (6 Feb 2016)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú que entiendes de series Masacroso... Mira qué maravilla te han dejado aquí recomendada...



Ya dejé mi opinión de esta BASURA INFINITA aquí en burbuja hace un año o así. La busco y la cito.

Aquí está:



Masacroso dijo:


> La de Banshee me pareció malísima, vi 3 capítulos pero las arcadas de imbecilidad concentrada me impidieron continuar. Serie 100% atiquense: un malote es liberado de prisión, vuelve a por su ex-novia (ahora casada con un aburrido beta-proveedor, que es una especie de nenaza comparado con él, que es puro macho).
> 
> Llega al pueblo, su ex está ahora casada, tiene 2 hijos pero el chocho le chorrea que da gusto con el malote y no puede dejar de pensar en él, aún a pesar de "querer a su marido" (el malote le hace reír _más_ parece ser).
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## telefunken (6 Feb 2016)

https://nukety.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/crimen-en-el-paraiso.jpg?w=584


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Evangelion sí va en la línea de lo que comentas, de la cobardía, de un protagonista pusilánime, dudas existenciales por todos lados... Y de hecho si no recuerdo mal, o bien el compositor de la música, o bien el que creo la historia... (o ambos) eran perdedores de tomo y lomo, a poco de tumbarse en la cama y convertirse en bolas con las piernas recogidas ::.
> 
> Es que de hecho en esa serie no hay solución para la cotidianidad, la solución viene cundo ya no hay individualidad... Pero perseverar en la individualidad está condenado siempre en ese universo al fracaso... Griffith es lo opuesto a ese tipo de existencia, él ve que es necesario actuar. Evangelion es la historia de alguien con graves problemas para adaptarse a la sociedad.



Evangelion la vi en su momento, y me gustó mucho en su momento... pero ahora no podría verla de nuevo. Sabes que han sacado una nueva versión de la serie en una serie de OVAs, ¿verdad? Pero no he tenido estómago para verla 

Soy incapaz de ver esas cosas de cuando era un chaval... me resultaría muy difícil, son cosas muy orientadas a los adolescentes. Si desprecio tanto las culturas asiáticas es porque las conozco bastante bien, al menos en sus facetas artísticas.

He consumido una cantidad no despreciable de filmografía asiática también. Pero eso fue en una de mis reencarnaciones anteriores también. Hay cosas muy buenas pero siempre de fondo está el espíritu del buen esclavo.

En mis reencarnaciones anteriores, de cuando no sabía lo que era la libertad como lo sé hoy (ni tenía conciencia alguna de la historia de la humanidad y su deriva socio-política) pues el espíritu del esclavo no me parecía tan patente, mi visión del mundo era extremadamente ingenua, en comparación a mi encarnación actual.

No significa que no pueda disfrutar de algo medianamente decente pero desde luego no lo valoraría tan positivamente como antaño. Y por contra quizá pudiese ver ahora algunas cosas que valorase que antes no las valoraba.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú que entiendes de series Masacroso... Mira qué maravilla te han dejado aquí recomendada...



Es entretenida como cualquier americanada de acción. Ya se que al masacroso no le gusta pero tiene algo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2016)

Añado: ahora que rememoro _Evangelion_ es una serie con un argumento muy original, en la línea de lo que luego en Japón se pondría de moda con toda una serie de guiones de ciencia-ficción ligado a cierto transcendentalismo (un ejemplo lo tenemos en muchos guiones de la popular saga de videojuegos _Final Fantasy_, que no en vano se llama así).

Se podría hacer una versión adulta de la serie que tocase los mismos temas (empezando por el de la soledad, siguiendo con el futuro semi-apocalíptico, etc.) pero en un estilo mucho más adulto y artístico.

En su momento recuerdo que me gustaron también mucho otras dos mini-series de anime: _Elfen Lied_ y _FLCL_... pero no recuerdo muy bien de qué iban, sólo sé que me gustaron muchísimo en su día. Otra cosa que recuerdo me gustó fue la representación del poder en una peli de anime: _Read or Die_. No sé por qué pero me pareció muy original por el grado de surrealismo. Y cosas así.


----------



## McNulty (7 Feb 2016)

Yo me estoy iniciando en el anime, y no me está defraudando, todo lo contrario.

La que estoy viendo ahora, Full metal alchemist, no tiene nada de críos. Es un argumento bastante currado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Feb 2016)

Anime del bueno tiene los de Netflix.






Magistral.






De lo mejor que he visto.






curiosa.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Feb 2016)

Mad max en versión redneks, ........







<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/u7K0ecPen2c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Feb 2016)

Le he echado un vistazo a la de _Lucifer_ y ésta decididamente hay que quitarla de la lista :XX::XX:

Qué mala es, joder...


----------



## Oss (16 Feb 2016)

11.22.63 on Hulu Trailer (Official) - YouTube

Ya hay un episodio y es miniserie.
Un tío viaja en el tiempo antes de la muerte de JFK.
¿que pasará?.
Está basada en un libro del Stephen king.




Oss dijo:


> Vinyl (HBO) - Trailer 2 - Subtitulado - YouTube
> Vinyl: Trailer #3 (HBO) - YouTube
> 
> VINYL de la HBO, empieza la noche del 14-Febrero-2016. Y promete!!! Promete Sexo; Drogas y Rock & Roll.



Ya está el episodio 1 en internet.
Dura 1 hora 52 min.


----------



## Tinuvuel (17 Feb 2016)

Mr. Robot es muy recomendable.


----------



## McNulty (17 Feb 2016)

Creo que se ha dicho, pero la remarco.... The Expanse.

A quien le mole el Sci-Fi que no se la pierda. Es muy buena. Un guión decente, efectos especiales muy realistas. La verdad que me ha gustado lo que he visto.


----------



## Oss (17 Feb 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que se ha dicho, pero la remarco.... The Expanse.
> 
> A quien le mole el Sci-Fi que no se la pierda. Es muy buena. Un guión decente, efectos especiales muy realistas. La verdad que me ha gustado lo que he visto.



A mi también me ha gustado mucho.

Con respecto al anime. Crecí viendo dragon ball; saint seiya; captain tsubasa; city hunter; macross; cowboy bebop;...

Las mejores para mi gusto, son las menos pretenciosas. Las que intentan darte una explicación ultrafilosófica de la existencia y cosas así, con personajes de 15 años... me resultan pesadas y poco creibles.
Además se puede dar un mensaje más profundo con un lenguaje menos pedante.


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Feb 2016)

No recuerdo si alguien la ha puesto por aquí:

Tyrant, una drama en Oriente Medio, intrigas entre hermanos y tal, bastante aceptable







Por cierto nadie comenta nada del capitulo de walking Dead que salio estos dias?? :XX:


----------



## barullo (17 Feb 2016)

Polux dijo:


> No recuerdo si alguien la ha puesto por aquí:
> 
> Tyrant, una drama en Oriente Medio, intrigas entre hermanos y tal, bastante aceptable
> 
> ...



Creo que sí se mencionó Tyrant por encima...

yo no la he visto pero me han hablado bien de ella


----------



## Oss (17 Feb 2016)

Polux dijo:


> No recuerdo si alguien la ha puesto por aquí:
> 
> Tyrant, una drama en Oriente Medio, intrigas entre hermanos y tal, bastante aceptable
> 
> ...



The Walkind Dead!!!!

En dos palabras... IM-PRESIONANTE


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (17 Feb 2016)

Esa lista me ha recordado que tengo que echarle un vistazo a _Da Vinci Demons_. Tengo por ahí bajada la primera temporada de _Better call Saul_ pero aún no he visto nada, el actor que hacía de Saúl en Breaking Bad es bastante bueno y es del mismo guionista así que no puede estar muy mal.

_Seinfeld_ es una obra maestra que todo ser humano debería ver antes de morir.



Spoiler



Seinfeld - "Momentos" (español de España) - YouTube


----------



## McNulty (17 Feb 2016)

Better Call Saul no te la puedes perder Masacroso.

Muy buena, sobre todo porque se nota que a los directores no se les ha subido el éxito de Breaking Bad a la cabeza, y siguen innovando. Además del mensaje de crítica brutal que hay por debajo, a la forma de vida americana.


----------



## bladu (17 Feb 2016)

La de Da Vinci Demons, tiene buena pinta leyendo en la wiki de que va.....

Espero que sea la recreacion de un Da Vinci antisistema, sarcastisco, y hasta cierto punto nuncafollista, centrado en sus inventos. y no que haya trama romantica de por medio...... como en casi todas series, que parece que si el prota no acaba enamorando a la coprota, no hay serie..........

Corrijanme si me equivoco....


----------



## Caesar (17 Feb 2016)

bladu dijo:


> La de Da Vinci Demons, tiene buena pinta leyendo en la wiki de que va.....
> 
> Espero que sea la recreacion de un Da Vinci antisistema, sarcastisco, y hasta cierto punto nuncafollista, centrado en sus inventos. y no que haya trama romantica de por medio...... como en casi todas series, que parece que si el prota no acaba enamorando a la coprota, no hay serie..........
> 
> Corrijanme si me equivoco....



Es bastante mala aunque puede entretener. El protagonista es un Leonardo joven, follador, sabe pelear, es inteligentísimo y metrosexual. Tiene dos colegas uno de los feo de cojones que tiene la barbilla unida al cuello. Mucho sexo incluso follanegrismo en la segunda temporada. Yo la veia porque era muy absurda y me hacia gracia hasta que me cansé.


----------



## bladu (17 Feb 2016)

Leonardo metrosexual, empezamos bien.... ¿En la serie tambien folla con negros?

Dios, ya no se respeta a nadie.... Cualquier cosa vale para vender....


----------



## Oss (17 Feb 2016)

Vinyl (Music From the HBOÂ® Original Series) Trailer - YouTube

Yo recomiendo Vinyl por varios motivos. Interpretaciones que huelen a futuros Emmys; banda sonora magistral; temática poco habitual (historia de un movimiento musical que hizo furor...Rock de finales 60 y principios 70).
Y para añadir algunos datos... Led Zeppelin (el prota quiere vender sus derechos a polygram alemania); aparece Andy Warholl;... famoseo de la época y... sexo; drogas y rock&roll.


----------



## Oss (18 Feb 2016)

Vikings: Ragnar Trailer - Season 4 Premieres February 18th 10/9c | History - YouTube
Vikings: Lagertha Trailer - Season 4 Premieres February 18th 10/9c | History - YouTube






Hoy empieza la buena, la cuarta temporada de la mejor serie de Vikingos.

VIKINGS SEASON 4


----------



## eltonelero (18 Feb 2016)

La de Da Vinci Demonds hace que la seire Espartacus parezca una mezcla entre Yo Claudio y Quo Vadis

Es decir, es mala con ganas y cualquier fidelidad histórica es mera coincidencia. La veo en la linea de la peli de mosqueteros del 2011 que parece mas una especie de Matrix que una peli de epoca.

P.S Da Vinci no es que fuera nuncafollista, es que era homosexual, además archidemostrado historicamente.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Feb 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> P.S Da Vinci no es que fuera nuncafollista, es que era homosexual, además archidemostrado historicamente.



Para que luego se diga que la naturaleza no es sabia. Quizá los gays no tengan relevancia reproductiva, y la homosexualdiad sea una "rareza", pero funciones históricas han cumplido muchas.

La historia está plagada de genios homosexuales (y también de genios heteros). Quizá esa tensión existencial por estar fuera del marco sexual común les impulsa a centrar su vida en otras cosas con mucha intensidad.

También pasa con las mujeres que han tenido cierto grado de relevancia histórica, la mitad eran lesbianas o como poco bisexuales ienso:

Bueno y todo esto para decir que voy a pasar entonces de esa serie, porque para fantasías extrañas y reinvenciones de la historia que no atentan contra lo políticamente correcto paso.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No sé si verías un capítulo de Seinfeld donde Constanza dejaba de tener relaciones sexuales y se hacia listísimo ::, mientras que Elaine al estar también una temporada sin relaciones se volvía media retrasada...



Buff.. no me acuerdo de casi nada de esa serie ya que la veía en mis años universitarios. Sé que me descojonaba, y que la serie es cómica en tanto refleja la miseria y mezquindad humana común, la cutrez... :XX::XX:

Tendría que descargarla para volverla a ver... total, casi todo lo que hacen por ahora es bastante malo.


----------



## Naquecontar (18 Feb 2016)

Una de gansteres en L.A, Mob City:

[youtube]MfVyc7K0Ajs[/youtube]

Si no la habeis mencionado ya, la acabé de ver estos días (solo hay 6 caps) y me parecio muy buena.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Feb 2016)

Oss dijo:


> 11.22.63 on Hulu Trailer (Official) - YouTube
> 
> Ya hay un episodio y es miniserie.
> Un tío viaja en el tiempo antes de la muerte de JFK.
> ...



Tengo ese libro de King, así que habrá que ver la serie. Vinyl la voy a ver fijo.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## Kozak (18 Feb 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Buff.. no me acuerdo de casi nada de esa serie ya que la veía en mis años universitarios. Sé que me descojonaba, y que la serie es cómica en tanto *refleja la miseria y mezquindad humana común, la cutrez*... :XX::XX:
> 
> Tendría que descargarla para volverla a ver... total, casi todo lo que hacen por ahora es bastante malo.



Cómo una panda de juden sin oficio ni beneficio viven de puta madre con casa en un sitio carísimo de cojones como es NY... Después de ver un episodio de Seinfeld me entran ganas de volverme nancy, menos mal que luego veo que Jerry dice cuatro verdades a los SJW que hoy copan las universidades gringas y se me pasa.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Feb 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Cómo una panda de juden sin oficio ni beneficio viven de puta madre con casa en un sitio carísimo de cojones como es NY... Después de ver un episodio de Seinfeld me entran ganas de volverme nancy, menos mal que luego veo que Jerry dice cuatro verdades a los SJW que hoy copan las universidades gringas y se me pasa.



Ninguna casa, todos viven en pisos, y al menos dos son de alquiler. Y bastante cutres y ruinosos si ves la serie.

Uno de ellos, el más gracioso, vive con su madre (un tipo entorno a los 40 años o así).

Y no, NY no es caro en comparación con, por ejemplo, Barcelona. Pero es bastante más peligroso. Si yo, que soy un pringao, viví varios años en BCN cualquiera puede vivir en NY.


----------



## Oss (19 Feb 2016)

Os pongo al día de como vá la serie COLONY.
Mañana o el sábado veré el episodio 6.
Colony Season 1 Episode 6 Promo "Yoknapatawpha" (HD) - YouTube


Hasta el momento me está gustando más de lo que esperaba, por varios motivos:
Tres grupos destacados.

1- Extraterrestres invasores que hasta la fecha, no se han visto y nadie puede decir como son.






2- partidarios que colaboran con los invasores por el buen orden social a cambio de que no nos exterminen. Aplicando leyes fascisto-comunistas.






3- resistencia que en su supuesta lucha contra los invasores y sus partidarios, matan a casi cualquiera, consiguiendo que al final mucha gente que ha perdido familiares acabe colaborando con los partidarios.

No está clara la linea de "los buenos - los malos".





El misterio de los invasores le dá un punto extra. Ya que no sabes si hasta de verdad existen. Y no es una conspiración que controla incluso las tres partes.





La verdad es que me está gustando.
No es pretenciosa filosofal, no es aburrida, tiene acción, intriga,...

Mola


----------



## visaman (19 Feb 2016)

yo vi ese capitulo y otro de la serie del al bundy donde sefolla ala mujer choni y la deja con los pelos de punta y diciendo oh al mientras el tío sonríe fumándose un puro.

como creeis que será el desvirgamiento de Sheldon Cooper


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Feb 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Mola




coincido contigo, una grata sorpresa esa serie, muy buena, buenos actores, emoción, acción, intriga todo junto

Esta y la de DIG me han encantado, esta ultima es una miniserie y no habra mas capitulos


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Feb 2016)

He visto un par de capítulos de _Better call Saul_ y me parece buenísima... 100% recomendable, me está gustando más que _Breaking Bad_.

Me apunto la de _Colony_ para echarle un vistazo. He estado leyendo críticas malas sobre ellas de, a juzgar por la crítica que hacen, verdaderos mongolos... así que es posible que la serie sea buena o muy buena :XX: Esas malas críticas mal hechas son las que me han decidido a darle una oportunidad.


----------



## Aizea (19 Feb 2016)

La serie seguirá a Catherine (Lancashire), una sargento de la policía con experiencia y muy trabajadora que dirige un equipo de oficiales en un valle rural de Yorkshire. Además es una afligida madre que cuida de su nieto huérfano.
Colin Weatherill (Steve Pemberton) acude a su comisaría para denunciar que ha planeado el secuestro de la hija de su jefe con el objetivo de utilizar el dinero del rescate para pagar la escuela particular de sus hijos. Él acaba no haciéndolo pero acude a la policía al descubrir que el líder del tráfico de drogas local, David Cowgill, ha utilizado su plan y secuestrado a la muchacha, Ann Gallagher (Charlie Murphy). La fantasía de Colin se ha convertido en una realidad sombría y peligrosa. Colin ayudará a Catherine a rescatar con vida a la joven pero el secuestro crea un efecto dominó y los conduce a varios otros delitos graves. 

La protagonista se convence de que sólo encontrando a Ann viva y llevando a sus captores ante la justicia puede vengar la muerte de su hija.


La primera temporada es de sólo 6 capítulos, la segunda acaba de empezar en febrero.


----------



## vagodesigner (19 Feb 2016)

Esta semana han empezado nueva temporada dos de mis series favoritas, Vikings y Better call Saul. A ver si mantienen el nivel

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_M4.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Feb 2016)

Aizea dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 69582
> 
> La serie seguirá a Catherine (Lancashire), una sargento de la policía con experiencia y muy trabajadora que dirige un equipo de oficiales en un valle rural de Yorkshire. Además es una afligida madre que cuida de su nieto huérfano.
> Colin Weatherill (Steve Pemberton) acude a su comisaría para denunciar que ha planeado el secuestro de la hija de su jefe con el objetivo de utilizar el dinero del rescate para pagar la escuela particular de sus hijos. Él acaba no haciéndolo pero acude a la policía al descubrir que el líder del tráfico de drogas local, David Cowgill, ha utilizado su plan y secuestrado a la muchacha, Ann Gallagher (Charlie Murphy). La fantasía de Colin se ha convertido en una realidad sombría y peligrosa. Colin ayudará a Catherine a rescatar con vida a la joven pero el secuestro crea un efecto dominó y los conduce a varios otros delitos graves.
> ...



Esa serie es buena peroooooooooooo... es pura publicidad feminazi antihombre (blanco). 
¿Quién se cree que una Charo de 47 años puede luchar contra delincuentes cuerpo a cuerpo? Lo vemos en los vídeos de Inglaterra que siempre que se meten en movidas salen volando, pues ésta no, le echa ovarios y pelea sin armas contra hombres jóvenes. 

Lo dicho, es buena, tiene ritmo, buenas interpretaciones, pero el personaje principal es simplemente increíble, irreal, pura fantasía.


----------



## fff (19 Feb 2016)

Black Sails.
Lo mejor que he visto de piratas.


----------



## vagodesigner (19 Feb 2016)

fff dijo:


> Black Sails.
> Lo mejor que he visto de piratas.



Vi el primer capitulo...
uno y no mas...


----------



## Oss (22 Feb 2016)

Baskets Series Premiere Trailer - YouTube

Yo estoy bajando esta, no he visto ningún capítulo. Pero puede que más gente como yo se parta la polla con este tipo tan raro y loco. Es por él que en cuanto tenga tiempo me la veré!.

Por cierto, a los defensores del "realismo", de The Last Kingdom...
¿alguien me puede explicar que hace un marrón o negroide entre los soldados de ejército inglés?.
:

Último episodio hacia el minuto 40min:40seg






Arriba a la derecha, con casco.
:


----------



## visaman (22 Feb 2016)

a ver si escribimos a Netfix que aquí en burbuja hay argumentos par aun mogollón de series.

empezando por better call Dodoria


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Feb 2016)

Un puto extra en segunda fila que solo has visto tú, venga hombre......

---------- Post added 22-feb-2016 at 16:28 ----------




visaman dijo:


> a ver si escribimos a Netfix que aquí en burbuja hay argumentos par aun mogollón de series.
> 
> empezando por better call Dodoria




O visafornication.....


----------



## Oss (22 Feb 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Un puto extra en segunda fila que solo has visto tú, venga hombre......
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2016 at 16:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya no soy yo solamente el que lo ha visto.

Lo mismo pasaba en Sons of Liberty, pero esa serie si me gustó!.

De aquí a unos años ni inglaterra; francia o alemania, podrán hacer pelis históricas sin usar marrones o efectos especiales por ordenador. O eso o seguirán el camino marxista de izquierdas, de cambiar la historia para adecuarla a sus intereses propagandísticos.


----------



## MadClint (1 Mar 2016)

Qué opinais de " BILLIONS " ??















Humo para paletos o buena exposición de personajes en la cumbre de la selva capitalista.. ???

" Dallas" Reloaded que engancha .


----------



## tagkiller (1 Mar 2016)

tagkiller dijo:


> una sola temporada, 13 episodios, de SYFY
> 
> de momento primer capítulo visto y está moderadamente bien
> 
> continuaremos informando



me autocito

*NO* una sola temporada

esperando la segunda me _ayo_


----------



## barullo (1 Mar 2016)

Yo estoy viendo ahora unas miniseries bélicas bastante interesantes:

The Pacific (espectacular puesta en escena)

Generation Kill (bastante buena lo que llevo visto) 

y Hermanos de sangre, de la que no he visto nada aún ienso:


----------



## eltonelero (1 Mar 2016)

La de 12 monos la recomendáis entonces?
La peli es una de mis favoritas de ciencia ficción.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Mar 2016)

Golpe en la mesa de un producto patrio


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Mar 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> La de 12 monos la recomendáis entonces?
> La peli es una de mis favoritas de ciencia ficción.



Yo estoy a la espera también de la segunda temporada, creo que sale en marzo. Los actores son malillos, sobre todo la actriz "protagonista", pero está muy bien el guión.

---------------------------------------

Con otra cosa: la serie de _Better Call Saul_ me parece que se va a llevar el premio a la mejor serie que he visto nunca, o sino el primer premio el segundo. Ahí, ahí con _Roma_.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, tampoco nos pasemos ::, va a ser Better Call Saul la obra cumbre de la humanidad en series.



Yo no he visto nada mejor salvo _Roma_, qué quieres que te diga. Tiene buenos arquetipos y planteamientos, adaptados a los tiempos modernos, muchas y muy buenas reflexiones de fondo sobre el mundo falso e hipócrita hasta la náusea en el que vivimos.

No conozco una serie semejante, ni remotamente parecida. Lo único que quizá se le acerca es la primera temporada de _Los Simpsons_ (después de la cual la serie se volvió una estúpida parodia de sí misma).


----------



## CODER (1 Mar 2016)

Imperdonable que no estén estas dos:








y


----------



## QuiSap (1 Mar 2016)

The Man in the High Castle (Serie de TV) (2015)

Basada en la novela de Philip k. Dick y como producto ejecutivo Ridley Scott. De momento solo en inglés.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Mar 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo ahora unas miniseries bélicas bastante interesantes:
> 
> The Pacific (espectacular puesta en escena)
> 
> ...



Oye donde ves la Generation Kill? la encontré en series pepito pero los enlaces todos caducados


----------



## Oss (1 Mar 2016)

Veo que mucha gente repite series una y otra vez. O por pereza de leer el hilo, o por no poder aportar nada nuevo.

The Knick
The Man in the High Castle
Utopia
Generation Kill
...

Cada X mensajes, se vuelven a nombrar.


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Mar 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Veo que mucha gente repite series una y otra vez. O por pereza de leer el hilo, o por no poder aportar nada nuevo.
> 
> The Knick
> The Man in the High Castle
> ...



49 paginas es excesivo , hay que buscar otro sistemas mas cómodo, por ejemplo el primer mensaje usarlo como indice o algo asi


----------



## Oss (1 Mar 2016)

Polux dijo:


> 49 paginas es excesivo , hay que buscar otro sistemas mas cómodo, por ejemplo el primer mensaje usarlo como indice o algo asi



A mi me resulta cansino ver como alguien vuelve a presentar como novedad una serie que ya se presentó, 2 veces más como novedad.

Y más cuando alguien dice cosas como "no me puedo creer que esta serie no se haya dicho aquí"; pues si, si se ha dicho (otras tres veces), y hace un año más o menos la última vez (por poner un ejemplo).


----------



## barullo (1 Mar 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Oye donde ves la Generation Kill? la encontré en series pepito pero los enlaces todos caducados



Me la he descargado de un foro de Mega, pero hay que estar registrado para ver los enlaces 

¿quieres que los ponga aqui o te los mande por mp?


----------



## Dr Polux (1 Mar 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Me la he descargado de un foro de Mega, pero hay que estar registrado para ver los enlaces
> 
> ¿quieres que los ponga aqui o te los mande por mp?



Pues lo que tu veas, no se si se pueden poner aquí para el resto de gente sino te van a crujir a mps, ponlos con spoiler o algo asi para "ocultarlos" un poco. O pon el foro ese, me da igual si hay q registrarse soy consumidor de series


----------



## barullo (1 Mar 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Pues lo que tu veas, no se si se pueden poner aquí para el resto de gente sino te van a crujir a mps, ponlos con spoiler o algo asi para "ocultarlos" un poco. O pon el foro ese, me da igual si hay q registrarse soy consumidor de series



Ya los tienes...

si alguién más los quiere que me los pida por mp ienso: 

saludines :Baile:


----------



## QuiSap (2 Mar 2016)

Oss dijo:


> A mi me resulta cansino ver como alguien vuelve a presentar como novedad una serie que ya se presentó, 2 veces más como novedad.
> 
> Y más cuando alguien dice cosas como "no me puedo creer que esta serie no se haya dicho aquí"; pues si, si se ha dicho (otras tres veces), y hace un año más o menos la última vez (por poner un ejemplo).



Si se te hace cansino ofrece una solución, lo de quejarse siempre es fácil. La idea del índice puede ser una buena herramienta, sino se irá repitiendo constantemente.


----------



## Oss (2 Mar 2016)

QuiSap dijo:


> Si se te hace cansino ofrece una solución, lo de quejarse siempre es fácil. La idea del índice puede ser una buena herramienta, sino se irá repitiendo constantemente.



Pues te lees el hilo desde el principio y no se vuelven a repetir.

Ya está!, ahí tienes la solución.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Mar 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Veo que mucha gente repite series una y otra vez. O por pereza de leer el hilo, o por no poder aportar nada nuevo.
> 
> The Knick
> The Man in the High Castle
> ...



A mí me pasa justo lo contrario: yo hecho en falta contenido en este hilo. La gente entra, caga una imagen de la serie sacada de google y ya está :XX::XX:, ¿y las impresiones personales? ¿La crítica? ¿¿??

Que sí, una serie va sobre una fantasía (más) sobre el nazismo, pero eso no describe qué ofrece la serie ni la calidad de la misma.



Spoiler



¿Qué hubiese cambiado en el mundo si hubiesen ganado los nazis? Nada, absolutamente nada... ése sí es un buen guión, esa serie la pagaría... pero ¿una serie de propaganda pro-USA? No, gracias, parece que no hay suficiente propaganda y tienen que sacar más... Repetir hasta que sea verdad ::



Y así todos los mensajes. Un hilo prácticamente ausente de contenido salvo nombres e imágenes.


----------



## Oss (2 Mar 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> A mí me pasa justo lo contrario: yo hecho en falta contenido en este hilo. La gente entra, caga una imagen de la serie sacada de google y ya está :XX::XX:, ¿y las impresiones personales? ¿La crítica? ¿¿??
> 
> Que sí, una serie va sobre una fantasía (más) sobre el nazismo, pero eso no describe qué ofrece la serie ni la calidad de la misma.
> 
> ...



Aquí lo que algunos hacemos es aunciar que existe una serie, que puede que mucha gente no la conozca. Se sube una portada o trailer por su impacto visual. Si se quiere se pone un comentario de que te parece de forma personal a ti mismo, o lo que quieras...

¿debates?, hazlo si quieres... a mi con que me digan nombre de serie foto o trailer, ya me busco la vida y me hago mi propia opinión.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Mar 2016)

Yo me vi The man in the high castle y sin ser una mala serie tampoco me enganchó del todo.
Entiendo que es un libro dificil de adaptar porque no se centra tanto en el aspecto ucrónico en si.

La de 12 monos me he visto el trailer de la serie y me echa para atrás, por la ambientación y actores. Me lo esperaba en una linea mas a lo Terry Gilliam y no tan americanizado.

Me bajaré ahora Better Call Saul


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (2 Mar 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> A mí me pasa justo lo contrario: yo hecho en falta contenido en este hilo. La gente entra, caga una imagen de la serie sacada de google y ya está :XX::XX:, ¿y las impresiones personales? ¿La crítica? ¿¿??
> 
> Que sí, una serie va sobre una fantasía (más) sobre el nazismo, pero eso no describe qué ofrece la serie ni la calidad de la misma.
> 
> ...



Toma, contenido:



Spoiler









Ahora te interpretamos un sainete a partir de la afoto.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En The Wire, en Perdidos, en Los Soprano, alguien ya contó eso...



No es remotamente ni parecido. No se trata de mostrar lo fallido del "sueño americano", esto va bastante más allá de eso, es algo más universal. Para mí trata sobre la hipocresía, en primera instancia, y la metamorfosis de los personajes en segunda.

The Wire no trata sobre la hipocresía, la hipocresía aparece en la serie pero no va de eso, yo la veo más de política. Los policías no aparecen como hipócritas, los delincuentes tampoco. No hay tampoco metamorfosis alguna, es todo sumamente plano, es decir, la historia transcurre en otro lado, no en los personajes, es más bien un discurso político (a veces algo maniqueo pero entendible, ya que trata de policías, los buenos, y delincuentes, los malos). 

Los Soprano no la he visto, y mejor no te digo lo que pienso de series sobre la mafia :rolleye: Y en Perdidos va de todo, de TODO, incluidos aliens y viajes en el tiempo (la cual no he visto más de tres capítulos tampoco).

No es sólo eso, en las series de Gilligan los personajes evolucionan, eso yo no lo he visto en ninguna otra serie o película. Dime una serie con la evolución del tipo de Breaking Bad... nada de nada. Y en esta ya ocurre algo semejante.



Spoiler






> Breaking Bad fue creada por Vince Gilligan, quien previamente había trabajado como guionista en la serie The X Files, de Fox. Gilligan quería crear una serie en la que el protagonista se convirtiera en el antagonista. En una entrevista, dijo: "Históricamente, en la televisión los guionistas se esfuerzan por mantener a los personajes siempre iguales durante años o incluso décadas. Cuando noté esto, el siguiente paso lógico era pensar en cómo podría hacer un programa cuyo principal tema fuese el cambio".



Extraído de la wikipedia. Esto es un acto no-kozakiano por definición :XX:



Gilligan utiliza una forma de narrativa que es una de mis favoritas, se podría denominar "el despliegue" (_aletheia_ si nos ponemos finolis ): las series que hace no van sobre lo que ocurre en ellas, sobre los acontecimientos en sí... sino del despliegue de lo oculto, de los personajes, dados esos acontecimientos.

Los acontecimientos son la excusa para desplegar lo-común-oculto, es por eso que su base es la hipocresía o el autoengaño (al final de la serie de Breaking Bad esto se hace evidente, me refiero al autoengaño). Y la evolutiva de los personajes es justamente el summum del despliegue: no hay mayor despliegue del ser que la metamorfosis... ese nivel ya supera la concepción de "hipocresía". Ahí, en la metamorfosis, no se habla de hipocresía o autoengaño sino del despliegue de una potencia universal.

Por tanto el despliegue se da a tres niveles: primero la realidad no-hipócrita, más tarde la metamorfosis del ser, y por último el desvelamiento de algún autoengaño esencial cómo última etapa del recorrido. Como toda historia es una espiral que conforme acumula su propia historia muestra cada vez más capas de la realidad.

Aletheia para todos.

Yo no he percibido esa similitud de la que hablas con otras series. Lo siento, mi defensa de esta obra de arte es inquebrantable, me tendrás que poner otros ejemplos para que dude de su grandeza :XX:


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Mar 2016)

bladu dijo:


> La de Da Vinci Demons, tiene buena pinta leyendo en la wiki de que va.....
> 
> Espero que sea la recreacion de un Da Vinci antisistema, sarcastisco, y hasta cierto punto nuncafollista, centrado en sus inventos. y no que haya trama romantica de por medio...... como en casi todas series, que parece que si el prota no acaba enamorando a la coprota, no hay serie..........
> 
> Corrijanme si me equivoco....



Te equivocas. Es una p. m.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Vas a tener que ser más preciso Masacroso, porque de verdad que me parece de interés lo que dices, pero necesito alguna analogía con alguna secuencia donde quede claro esto que acabas de explicar, donde quede clara la distancia entre otras series y Breaking Bad.
> 
> Es que leyéndote me estoy dando cuenta de que yo hablo de la noche y tú del día ::



Breaking Bad y Better Call Saul trata sobre sus personajes, las decisiones que toman, lo que hacen, y sobre todo por qué lo hacen. Otras series tratan sobre determinados conflictos y las acciones que alguien toma frente a ellos.

La diferencia fundamental es ésa. Una es la historia de Heisenberg, otra la de Saúl, ambos son los auténticos yoes de sus otros nombres (White y McGill), no es casual ese recurso al uso de "pseudónimos".

Unos muestran la verdad y otros la máscara que han adquirido en el transcurso de su vida como personas dentro de una sociedad.

¿Escenas? Podría decirte casi cualquiera, llevan una doble vida, a veces son lo que se espera de ellos (un abogado o un profesor de químicas) y otras lo que realmente son (un traficante de drogas o un pícaro). Por ejemplo una escena



Spoiler



Al final de la primera temporada de Better Call Saul, le pregunta al segurata "¿por qué no cogimos el dinero?" que de hecho es lo que todo el mundo se pregunta al ver la serie y es lo que los guionistas quieren que te preguntes.

Lo cierto es que no coge el dinero porque Jimmy tiene la intención de ser alguien "honesto", de poder adaptarse al mundo hipócrita en el que vive. En el fondo lo que quiere es ser aceptado socialmente, sobre todo por su hermano, hasta que descubre que eso es una estupidez, que realmente no importa lo que nadie piense de él salvo él mismo, entonces le dice al segurata "nunca volveré a dejar que pase una cosa así".

A partir de ahí se libera de muchas ideas que le impedían ser quien realmente es, quien realmente de hecho ya era de algún modo. Todo lo que mueve a Jimmy es emocional, quiere ser aceptado, quiere ser el niño bueno (aunque sea alguien totalmente hipócrita consigo mismo). Incluso pone el cartel ese copiando la firma de su hermano para llamar la atención. Y las razones del hermano también son irracionales.

Ésa es otra de las cuestiones esenciales: al igual que en Breaking Bad el sentido de las acciones es algo totalmente irracional, emocional. Lo que le mueve no es su precariedad, su precariedad es simplemente su excusa. En las dos series es igual.

Eso es el despliegue, mostrar las verdaderas razones, la irracionalidad de fondo, la farsa de motivaciones sensatas, coherentes, tal cosa no existe.

El contraste claro de todo esto es la familia que roba el millón de dólares: algo muy "formal", la imagen que uno espera de una familia de anuncio. Lo más importante es la mentalidad y discurso, sobre los hechos, que presentan esos padres, cómo se justifican y juzgan sus actos y los actos ajenos.

Claramente cualquier "justificación" sobra, los motivos son los de siempre, claramente irracionales, simplemente avaricia y oportunidad.



La diferencia entre esa doble personalidad es mucho más acusada en el caso de Breaking Bad y es por eso que esa serie es más fantástica, esta serie, la de Saúl Goodman, es mucho más realista y sus situaciones no tan dramáticas (es por eso que esta segunda me gusta más, es mucho más universal).



Spoiler



La serie tiene muchas lecturas, al igual que Breaking Bad trataba de fondo el tema de la crisis de los 40 en esta ocurre algo parecido: Jimmy "el resbaladizo" era alguien en su juventud, luego es simplemente Jimmy McGill un don nadie que debido a su precaria situación se ve "forzado" a sacar lo mejor de sí mismo, a hacer piruetas hasta volver a ser alguien, a hacerse un espacio (Saúl Goodman). Quizá represente el volverse adulto, no depender de juicios ajenos, de ahí tanto "flashback" al pasado y la personalidad "infantiloide" de Jimmy.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (2 Mar 2016)

Father Ted.
Irreverente, cañera y superdivertida.
No tuvo continuidad porque el prota (Dermot Morgan) murió de infarto justo después de acabar la 3ª temporada en 1998.


----------



## Oss (3 Mar 2016)

Me empiezan a aburrir series o discursos en series que tienen un fondo moralista de "crítica solial ...", lo típico de que si la gente es egoista, que acumular cosas es malo, que tal y cual... a mi ya me tienen saturado cuando por ejemplo en el segundo capítulo de black mirror, el del negro (biciletas; 15.000.000 ¥ meritos; programa de tv... para situarnos de que episodio hablo quien la haya visto), suelta el rollo típico... eso sí, se vuelve víctima de sus propios principios y tal... pero aun así; todos esos típicazos diacursos ya me tienen saturado.
P.D. el episodio me lo ví ayer y se me hizo eterno.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Mar 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Me empiezan a aburrir series o discursos en series que tienen un fondo moralista de "crítica solial ...", lo típico de que si la gente es egoista, que acumular cosas es malo, que tal y cual... a mi ya me tienen saturado cuando por ejemplo en el segundo capítulo de black mirror, el del negro (biciletas; 15.000.000 ¥ meritos; programa de tv... para situarnos de que episodio hablo quien la haya visto), suelta el rollo típico... eso sí, se vuelve víctima de sus propios principios y tal... pero aun así; todos esos típicazos diacursos ya me tienen saturado.
> P.D. el episodio me lo ví ayer y se me hizo eterno.



El episodio pierde mucho desde que sale la jamona, pero eso no es culpa del actor ni del director - es de que la puta realidad es que a todos nos importa una mierda la vida de un tío (quizás más aún si es un pagafantas, como es el caso... y posiblemente aún más si es negro). Si toda esa parte del episodio hubiera sido sustituida por Jessica Brown Findlay haciendo... lo que se supone que hacía en _Wraith Babes_, hubiera sigo considerablemente más interesante, pero el show no va de eso.


----------



## Oss (3 Mar 2016)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> El episodio pierde mucho desde que sale la jamona, pero eso no es culpa del actor ni del director - es de que la puta realidad es que a todos nos importa una mierda la vida de un tío (quizás más aún si es un pagafantas, como es el caso... y posiblemente aún más si es negro). Si toda esa parte del episodio hubiera sido sustituida por Jessica Brown Findlay haciendo... lo que se supone que hacía en _Wraith Babes_, hubiera sigo considerablemente más interesante, pero el show no va de eso.



Me siguen aburriendo (y cada vez más), esos discursitos buenrollistas de lo mala que es la sociedad y lo malo que es todo. Cuando se darán cuenta que lo que tú puedes hacer, está en tu mano... y lo que no puedes es actuar por los demás... signo claro de inmadurez quinceañera que se viene arriba con estos discursitos de mierda.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Mar 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Me siguen aburriendo (y cada vez más), esos discursitos buenrollistas de lo mala que es la sociedad y lo malo que es todo. Cuando se darán cuenta que lo que tú puedes hacer, está en tu mano... y lo que no puedes es actuar por los demás... signo claro de inmadurez quinceañera que se viene arriba con estos discursitos de mierda.



Eso ya se planteó en el 61:
[youtube]j7TT4jnnWys[/youtube]
Y ni puto caso. Qué le vamos a vez, habrá que volver a esperar a que la madurez vuelva a ser un valor de moda.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2016)

Ahora estoy viendo la segunda temporada de esta.







La verdad es que está muy bien.

JAJAJa, no habia visto esta.







Es la misma, con el mismo actor, pero de USA. Esta no la he visto.


----------



## visaman (3 Mar 2016)

el melonet= el melonero, en tele catalana a las dos de la mañana


----------



## barullo (3 Mar 2016)

Me he bajado esta:







No la he visto, pero esta es la sinopsis:

*...TURN revive la historia no contada de un grupo de colonos americanos reclutados para ejecutar misiones de inteligencia en el Nueva York ocupado por los británicos. Integrados en el Anillo Culper, se encargarán de dar apoyo al ejército de George Washington al mismo tiempo que sientan las bases del espionaje moderno,…*

Ya os diré que tal es ienso:


----------



## Oss (3 Mar 2016)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Eso ya se planteó en el 61:
> [youtube]j7TT4jnnWys[/youtube]
> Y ni puto caso. Qué le vamos a vez, habrá que volver a esperar a que la madurez vuelva a ser un valor de moda.



PRIVILEGIOS - YouTube

Aquí lo que digo!

La muy hipócrita es víctima de su propia crítica. Mucho hablar y poco actuar bajo sus propios principios. Algo que si hacen monjas que tanto critican.

Hnas MISIONERAS AFRICA PARTE 3 ([url]www.radioluzyvidafm.com).wmv - YouTube[/url]


Sobre series que he visto hace poco:
Powers Season 1 Trailer (HD) Sharlto Copley - YouTube

POWERS
La verdad que NO la recomiendo. Para quinceañeros puede, pero la verdad es que es una más del montón.

Sobre Black Mirror (que la estoy viendo ahora), quizá la he empezado a ver en un momento en el que no la he cogido con ganas. Pero con tanta pareja multirracial, moros y mulatas. Se me está convirtiendo en una serie muy propaganda, pesada y un tanto aburrida. Ya que bien hecha las historias podrían ser buenas.

Me recuerda a "cuentos asombrosos" y "en los límites de la realidad", series que ví en los ochenta de niño.


----------



## Sioque (4 Mar 2016)

entro, digo Jesica Jones y me piro


----------



## QuiSap (5 Mar 2016)

Sioque dijo:


> entro, digo Jesica Jones y me piro



Sin duda junto a Daredevil la mejor serie basada en un cómic, un guión elaborado, con buena fotografía y un malo bien perfilado. Se agradece el trato adulto que da netflix al género de superheroes, aquí es mas una lucha psicológica que una batalla entre poderes irreales. 
Otro día recomiendo otra docuserie de netflix, Making a Murderer.


----------



## Oss (5 Mar 2016)

Sioque dijo:


> entro, digo Jesica Jones y me piro



Seguimos repitiendo series one more time.

Yo dejé de verla en el episodio 3 por coñazo!


----------



## barullo (6 Mar 2016)

Amijous de las series echad un vistazo a este hilo que seguro que os interesa:

[THREAD]752550[/THREAD]


----------



## Oss (7 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esta puede que le guste a alguna gente, es bastante mas sórdida de lo que aparenta a medida que pasa la serie... En un principio, primeros capítulos, parece que estamos en universo amable, que el bien se impondrá y todas esas cosas... Pero en realidad ni el bien se impone ni lo que aparece amable lo es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que una de mis hijas pequeñas ve una serie así.

Yo hace tiempo pregunté por Hannibal y ahora estoy viéndola y me gusta.
Las muertes parecen Arte macabro al estilo sexta temporada de DEXTER.


----------



## tagkiller (7 Mar 2016)

QuiSap dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



serie cojonuda, la realidad siempre acaba superando la ficción

yo llegué a ella después de ver esto y capturing friedmans

paradise lost: Los Infanticidios en Robin Hood Hills - YouTube

paradise lost parte 2: Revelaciones - YouTube

Paradise Lost 3 Purgatorio 2011 Documental Canal+ HBO - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (7 Mar 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Creo que una de mis hijas pequeñas ve una serie así.
> 
> Yo hace tiempo pregunté por Hannibal y ahora estoy viéndola y me gusta.
> Las muertes parecen Arte macabro al estilo sexta temporada de DEXTER.



Yo que queréis que os diga,alguien que DISFRUTA de la tortura explícita y la agonía de otros seres humanos no tiene que estar muy "pa llá".

Seres de luz les llaman :XX:


----------



## Oss (7 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿Y tus hijas pequeñas han podido soportar los peñazos de Hannibal y Dexter hasta el final (esta ultima aun tiene unas cuantas temporadas salvables pero también mucho desbarre)?...



Mis hijas e hijos no ven estas series. Ven series como la que has dicho tu. A cada edad su serie. Y si te parecen peñazos Dexter y Hannibal, es porque seguramente eres muy joven.

---------- Post added 07-mar-2016 at 21:40 ----------




Masacroso dijo:


> Yo que queréis que os diga,alguien que DISFRUTA de la tortura explícita y la agonía de otros seres humanos no tiene que estar muy "pa llá".
> 
> Seres de luz les llaman :XX:



Son series que están muy bien hechas, como los soprano o braking bad que son políticamente incorrectas. También disfruté de los trapis de Mr. White con su meta azul, y los ajustes de los Soprano. Apúntamelo en la lista también.
:
Cuando supereis "el qué dirán" y el chantaje emocional. Subireis de nivel!


----------



## Oss (8 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Dexter, aunque tuviese 300 años me seguiría pareciendo todo un ejemplo de ejercicio comercial para alargar y alargar una serie que ya estaba agotada. No se trata de que pongan 100 o 1000 cadáveres, cuando algo es increíble/absurdo para el espectador, lo es a cualquier edad salvo que quien mire sea un alma cándida que puede ser entretenida con un una zanahoria atada a un palo. La edad no cura este problema.
> 
> Es como Vikings, hay que ser simple como un botijo para no dormirte.



sobreviviré



Si te sigues picando así : , te surgirá un cancer. Ten cuidado


----------



## Oss (8 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Piensa oss, que en la serie que he recomendado no hay negros, a ti a lo mejor te gusta teniendo en cuenta ese detalle... Como cada poco te veo decir que meten negros en todos lados. ::



Y maricones??
Es que además de racista soy homófobo!

Si es así, entoces si la puede ver mi hija.




THANKS!!!

P.D.

Madoka Magica Part lll: The Rebellion Story â™¥ Cake Song - YouTube

Vaya tela!!!!


----------



## Oss (9 Mar 2016)

Ya está en internete, el primer episodio de DAMIEN.
La serie spin off de The Omen (la profecía) las pelis.





Damien (2016) Official TV Series Trailer HD - YouTube


----------



## Oss (10 Mar 2016)

Of Kings and Prophets New Extended Trailer (HD) - YouTube Of Kings And Prophets - The Epic Story - YouTube

Primer episodio en internete!!!


Pa los fans de series tipo Vikings o The Last Kingdom.

Es una serie de Jews, 
1000 años antes de jesucristo; SAUL...
bla bla bla

Han metio pasta en la serie, se nota.


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2016)

Ha comenzado la 3ª temporada de Black Sails, amijous 







Y tenemos a Tito Pullo de *Roma* como nuevo personaje de las tramas


----------



## Sioque (10 Mar 2016)

refugee dijo:


> shameless. version usa por supuesto
> 
> antes era un continuo reir
> 
> ahora es un dramon... pasan cosas demasiado serias para que te hagan reir como antes



La 1a de shameless es genial


----------



## nief (10 Mar 2016)

hola

Añado una antigua

Day break

saludos


----------



## Oss (12 Mar 2016)

Vinyl Intro / Opening Credits [HD] - YouTube

Mi homenaje a VINYL


----------



## Bestiaju (13 Mar 2016)

En cuanto a Vinyl te copio una crítica-comentario que me parece perfectamente ajustada:

" _Vale, voy a ver si bato algún record por acumular de forma unánime malas valoraciones.  Pero lo siento mucho la realidad es la que es. Esta serie es un típico cebo para mediocres. Buenos guionistas, buenos actores, magnífico mentor (me refiero a Scorsese) y nada menos que el precedente de Boardwalk o HBO como garantía de calidad. En ese aspecto la serie deslumbra, no podía tener mejores padrinos. Dicho eso, me reitero, cebo pretencioso y empalagoso para gente joven e impresionable. Se quedan con los arrebatos de Cannavale, con los ojos de Olivia Wilde, con una banda sonora ajustada nada menos que por Mick Jagger y que es lo que hay detras de todo??? Pues NADA, absolutamente nada que una luz deslumbrante y mucho maquillaje para evitar que la gente se de cuenta de la realidad. Que no hay historia, que no tienen nada que contar. Que lo del tipo pasado de rosca que vive al límite y encierra una "pasión-obsesión" profunda al mismo tiempo ya está muy trillado y muy visto. Que las epifanias psicodélicas no dan para tanto. Que una serie que en el segundo capítulo ya está metiendo relleno y contandonos la pasada historia de amor de los protas... está muerta. Algo funciona muy mal cuando no hay originalidad ni para eso. Ahora lapidadme, no pasa nada. Lo siento pero alguien lo tenía que decir y atemperar un poco la cosa porque algunos parece que están aún más arrebatados que el prota._ "

Es justamente así.


----------



## Oss (13 Mar 2016)

[/COLOR]


bestiaxu dijo:


> En cuanto a Vinyl te copio una crítica-comentario que me parece perfectamente ajustada:
> 
> " _Vale, voy a ver si bato algún record por acumular de forma unánime malas valoraciones.  Pero lo siento mucho la realidad es la que es. Esta serie es un típico cebo para mediocres. Buenos guionistas, buenos actores, magnífico mentor (me refiero a Scorsese) y nada menos que el precedente de Boardwalk o HBO como garantía de calidad. En ese aspecto la serie deslumbra, no podía tener mejores padrinos. Dicho eso, me reitero, cebo pretencioso y empalagoso para gente joven e impresionable. Se quedan con los arrebatos de Cannavale, con los ojos de Olivia Wilde, con una banda sonora ajustada nada menos que por Mick Jagger y que es lo que hay detras de todo??? Pues NADA, absolutamente nada que una luz deslumbrante y mucho maquillaje para evitar que la gente se de cuenta de la realidad. Que no hay historia, que no tienen nada que contar. Que lo del tipo pasado de rosca que vive al límite y encierra una "pasión-obsesión" profunda al mismo tiempo ya está muy trillado y muy visto. Que las epifanias psicodélicas no dan para tanto. Que una serie que en el segundo capítulo ya está metiendo relleno y contandonos la pasada historia de amor de los protas... está muerta. Algo funciona muy mal cuando no hay originalidad ni para eso. Ahora lapidadme, no pasa nada. Lo siento pero alguien lo tenía que decir y atemperar un poco la cosa porque algunos parece que están aún más arrebatados que el prota._ "
> 
> Es justamente así.



Recuerda a las típicas críticas que hacían a los LP's de los Rolling, a lo que ellos decían... somos una banda de rock and roll es lo que hacemos y es lo que nos gusta... poco después inspiró esta canción.
The Rolling Stones - It's Only Rock 'N' Roll (But I Like It) - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube

Es sólo Rock and Roll, pero me encanta.



★★★★★★★★★★★★★




HAP AND LEONARD | Official Trailer (Ft. Michael K. Williams, Christina Hendricks) | SundanceTV - YouTube






























Situada en la década de 1980, la historia sigue la vida de Hap Collins ( James Purefoy ), un texano branco que no puede resistirse a los encantos de una mujer. Hap es un hombre de cuarenta y tantos años de la clase obrera. Cuando se niega a prestar el servicio militar y combatir en Vietnam, Hap es mandado a prisión. Después de salir de prisión, se gana la vida haciendo trabajos ocasionales.
Mientras tanto, Hap hace amistad con Leonard Pine ( Michael Kenneth Williams ), un gay veterano de guerra que tiene dificultades para lidiar con sus ataques de ira. Criado por su tío, Leonard fue expulsado de casa cuando asumió su homosexualidad. La amistad entre los dos despierta el prejuicio de aquellos que los rodean. Mientras trata de mantener a su amigo en la línea, Hap asume una actitud pacífica. Ya que Leonard siempre anda armado, atrayendo violencia cada vez que pierde la calma.
Juntos estos dos especialistas en artes marciales termina trabajando para Marvin
Hanson, un detective privado ex policía de LaBorde, Texas, que acostumbra llamaros para solucionar sus casos.







Enlaces a episodios y subtítulos:

https://kat.cr/hap-and-leonard-tv25680/

Hap and Leonard


----------



## McNulty (13 Mar 2016)

He visto Colony, y me parece un cagarro de buey.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Mar 2016)

Es una versión en serie de la película de 2001, muy divertida porque salen todos los protagonistas 14 años más viejos y haciendo personajes de jóvenes, lo cual ya es un chiste por sí mismo. 

Muy divertida:


----------



## Oss (15 Mar 2016)

Marvel's Daredevil - Season 2 - Official Trailer - Part 2 - Netflix [HD] - YouTube Marvel's Daredevil - Season 2 - Official Trailer - Part 1 - Netflix [HD] - YouTube

Este viernes sino no me he informado mal, empieza la segunda temporada de daredevil. Al ser de netflix estarán todos los episodios disponibles.

Además con novedades... se une a la trama *THE PUNISHER*


----------



## LeChuck (22 Mar 2016)

Subo el hilo porque acabo de ver un capítulo de una serie no muy conocida que me ha dejado alucinado. Se trata de _Fortitude_ (Reino Unido, 2015). Está rodada en una isla del ártico y en principio pensaba que se trataba de una serie policiaca más del estilo de las nórdicas (que me suelen gustar mucho).
Pero (aunque ya sospechaba algo) la serie resulta ser *mucho* más que eso. No digo nada más por no estropear el suspenso, el halo de misterio y la soberbia ambientación que te van llevando poco a poco a donde quieren los cabronazos que la están escribiendo.
Sólo decir que a quien le haya gustado _The Thing, Twin Peaks_ o incluso _Lost_ le gustará mucho ésta. Eso sí, empieza despacio.







http://www.mejorenvo.com/descargar-Fortitude-1-Temporada-serie-33965.html


----------



## Oss (22 Mar 2016)

LeChuck dijo:


> Subo el hilo porque acabo de ver un capítulo de una serie no muy conocida que me ha dejado alucinado. Se trata de _Fortitude_ (Reino Unido, 2015). Está rodada en una isla del ártico y en principio pensaba que se trataba de una serie policiaca más del estilo de las nórdicas (que me suelen gustar mucho).
> Pero (aunque ya sospechaba algo) la serie resulta ser *mucho* más que eso. No digo nada más por no estropear el suspenso, el halo de misterio y la soberbia ambientación que te van llevando poco a poco a donde quieren los cabronazos que la están escribiendo.
> Sólo decir que a quien le haya gustado _The Thing, Twin Peaks_ o incluso _Lost_ le gustará mucho ésta. Eso sí, empieza despacio.
> 
> ...



Bajados ya todos los episodios. 
Gracias por el aporte.
: 

Tiene muy buena pinta 

Enviado desde mi SM-G901F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sin Solucion (22 Mar 2016)

refugee dijo:


> shameless. version usa por supuesto
> 
> antes era un continuo reir
> 
> ahora es un dramon... pasan cosas demasiado serias para que te hagan reir como antes



Shameless USA la recomiendo fervientemente por aqui.
Me parece una serie redonda.
Todas las temporadas, incluida la mas floja, tiene capitulos espectaculares.
La mezcla de humor y drama es unica. Puedes estar partiendote el culo y a los treinta segundos te han puesto un nudo en la garganta.
De lo mejor.

---------- Post added 22-mar-2016 at 23:38 ----------




Oss dijo:


> Bajados ya todos los episodios.
> Gracias por el aporte.
> :
> 
> ...



Disfruta del paisaje.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (23 Mar 2016)

LeChuck dijo:


> Subo el hilo porque acabo de ver un capítulo de una serie no muy conocida que me ha dejado alucinado. Se trata de _Fortitude_ (Reino Unido, 2015). Está rodada en una isla del ártico y en principio pensaba que se trataba de una serie policiaca más del estilo de las nórdicas (que me suelen gustar mucho).
> Pero (aunque ya sospechaba algo) la serie resulta ser *mucho* más que eso. No digo nada más por no estropear el suspenso, el halo de misterio y la soberbia ambientación que te van llevando poco a poco a donde quieren los cabronazos que la están escribiendo.
> Sólo decir que a quien le haya gustado _The Thing, Twin Peaks_ o incluso _Lost_ le gustará mucho ésta. Eso sí, empieza despacio.
> 
> ...



Me la apunto sin dudarlo. Que sean actores anglo-europeos es un plus muy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Mar 2016)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> Shameless USA la recomiendo fervientemente por aqui.
> Me parece una serie redonda.
> Todas las temporadas, incluida la mas floja, tiene capitulos espectaculares.
> La mezcla de humor y drama es unica. Puedes estar partiendote el culo y a los treinta segundos te han puesto un nudo en la garganta.
> De lo mejor.



Me puse el primer episodio y me empezó a dar tanto asco cómo quieren darle la vuelta a lo feo y vergonzoso para presentarlo como chachi y simpático: la pareja que la negra se folla con un arnés al tipo blanco, la madre o lo que sea con pinta de prostituta y culo de quinceañera, el bebé mulato que ni se sabe quién es el padre, la casa llena de mierda pero donde todos son felices... pura ingeniería social... judía supongo.

Te cuadra mucho: sin verguenza y sin solución. 
Asco infinito.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2016 at 01:09 ----------




Oss dijo:


>



La serie tiene pintaza, pero sin subtítulos disponibles ya me dirás para qué tanta prisa en descargarla. 

Lo mejor es ir un poco retrasado en visionados para tenerlos todo disponible, no tener que esperar que salgan capítulos o suctitulos. 
Tampoco mucho para no quedarte sin semillas o fuentes de eMule.


----------



## necromancer (23 Mar 2016)

Shameless es divertidísima


----------



## Oss (23 Mar 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me puse el primer episodio y me empezó a dar tanto asco cómo quieren darle la vuelta a lo feo y vergonzoso para presentarlo como chachi y simpático: la pareja que la negra se folla con un arnés al tipo blanco, la madre o lo que sea con pinta de prostituta y culo de quinceañera, el bebé mulato que ni se sabe quién es el padre, la casa llena de mierda pero donde todos son felices... pura ingeniería social... judía supongo.
> 
> Te cuadra mucho: sin verguenza y sin solución.
> Asco infinito.
> ...



En tusubtitulo.com los tienes.
Hap and Leonard

Los episodios, mejor por torrente.
https://kat.cr/hap-and-leonard-tv25680/


----------



## Sin Solucion (23 Mar 2016)

Otra muy recomendable es "Better call Saul".
Se esta emitiendo ahora la segunda temporada.
La primera es muy buena.
Es un spinoff de Breaking bad.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Mar 2016)

Ha comenzado la cuarta temporada de una serie que recomendé en el hilo.
The americans.

Tal vez la primera y segunda temporada me parezcan las mas redondas. La tercera pierde fuelle aunque le metan mas situaciones y personajes. A ver como se desarrolla esta cuarta.


----------



## barullo (23 Mar 2016)

Yo también os traigo unas cuantas:







"La joven Jane Doe aparece desnuda, con el cuerpo totalmente tatuado y sin recuerdos de su pasado, dentro de una bolsa de viaje abandonada en plena plaza de Times Square. El caso llama la atención del FBI, que pronto descubre que los misteriosos tatuajes que recorren su anatomía son una especie de mapa para evitar una conspiración criminal que amenaza la seguridad del país."







"En un mundo repleto de codicia, rivalidad, intrigas sexuales y traiciones, "Marco Polo" narra las aventuras del famoso explorador de la corte de Kublai Khan en la China del siglo XIII."

Blindspot aún no la he bajado aunque me la han recomendado, pero Marco Polo sí...he visto el 1º episodio y me ha gustado


----------



## Rizzo (23 Mar 2016)

Blindspot es un truño que te cagas, 10 minutos aguanté ::

Demasiado americano todo...


----------



## visaman (23 Mar 2016)

la de ciencia ficción ascensión me ha gustado mucho hasta ahora.


----------



## LeChuck (23 Mar 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Me la apunto sin dudarlo. Que sean actores anglo-europeos es un plus muy a tener en cuenta.



Algunos actores están muy bien en esta serie. Al que más fuerte veo en su papel no le conocía de antes, pero la verdad es que me ha alegrado ver a Sofia Gråbol (Sara Lund en Forbrydelsen) y Christopher Eccleston (Doctor Who, The Leftovers —también poco conocida y muy recomendable—). Al señor mayor inglés este que sale en todas las series policiacas y de época británicas, también.



visaman dijo:


> la de ciencia ficción ascensión me ha gustado mucho hasta ahora.



A mí me encantó el planteamiento inicial, pero me dio la impresión de que lo desaprovechaban un poco, de que la historia daba para más. Habrá que ver si la continúan por donde tiran.

Aprovecho para recomendar otra de ciencia ficción que a mí me ha gustado bastante, aunque es un poco más conocida. Ésta es un poco del estilo de _Galáctica_ aunque mucho menos "americanada" y mejor escrita. Se llama _The Expanse, _está basada en una saga de novelas, y trata de las intrigas políticas (y guerra incipiente) que se dan en un futuro cercano cuando la humanidad se lanza a colonizar el Sistema Solar, las facciones que se forman y las tensiones que se dan entre ellas por el control de recursos y el rol que cumple cada una de ellas en el marco global del sistema. Luego tiene su trama trascendental por debajo, etc.
No esperaba gran cosa de ella pero la verdad es que me sorprendió gratamente.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (23 Mar 2016)

_The Expanse_ ya se ha recomendado muchas veces en este hilo LeChuck (yo entre otros) es buenísima. Se asemeja mucho a una novela de cifi por lo que tiene mucha más calidad que la mayoría de mierda que suelen hacer de "cifi".

Como en la buena cifi (Dick, Heinlein, Asimov, en alguna medida Clark y tantos otros) siempre hay elementos sociológicos y políticos de fondo, y tecnología que cambia la relación del ser humano con el medio y al ser humano mismo. Una muestra teórica de sociología, imaginación y aventuras, como debe ser 

---------- Post added 23-mar-2016 at 18:27 ----------




visaman dijo:


> la de ciencia ficción ascensión me ha gustado mucho hasta ahora.



No sé qué serie es esta, le echo un vistazo por ahí.


----------



## McNulty (23 Mar 2016)

The expense es aceptable, pero no es nada espectacular.


----------



## Oss (23 Mar 2016)

Ascension después de ver el final del primer episodio, se cargaron toda la intriga que podía tener.
Mala en ese aspecto.
Resulta ser un experimento tipo GRAN HERMANO pero espacial.
Una vez sabes que están en la tierra lo demás deja de tener interés.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Mar 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Ascension después de ver el final del primer episodio, se cargaron toda la intriga que podía tener.
> Mala en ese aspecto.
> Resulta ser un experimento tipo GRAN HERMANO pero espacial.
> Una vez sabes que están en la tierra lo demás deja de tener interés.



Pues te recomiendo que aguantes porque tiene un giro de tuerca gradual aunque se va viendo en los dos ultimos episodios.

Es una serie que podria haber sido mejor de haber tenido un casting mejor y haber pulido el guión. Los dos últimos capitulos tal vez son los mejores.


----------



## LeChuck (23 Mar 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> _The Expanse_ ya se ha recomendado muchas veces en este hilo LeChuck (yo entre otros) es buenísima. Se asemeja mucho a una novela de cifi por lo que tiene mucha más calidad que la mayoría de mierda que suelen hacer de "cifi".
> 
> Como en la buena cifi (Dick, Heinlein, Asimov, en alguna medida Clark y tantos otros) siempre hay elementos sociológicos y políticos de fondo, y tecnología que cambia la relación del ser humano con el medio y al ser humano mismo. Una muestra teórica de sociología, imaginación y aventuras, como debe ser



Vaya, es que hacía mucho que no entraba al hilo. Y es bastante largo ya.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (23 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


>



En esta serie sale barullo ::


----------



## LeChuck (24 Mar 2016)

The Office la estoy viendo yo ahora, me está gustando bastante.


----------



## hartman (24 Mar 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Yo estoy viendo ahora unas miniseries bélicas bastante interesantes:
> 
> The Pacific (espectacular puesta en escena)
> 
> ...



esta es un must en toda regla.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Mar 2016)

LeChuck dijo:


> Subo el hilo porque acabo de ver un capítulo de una serie no muy conocida que me ha dejado alucinado. Se trata de _Fortitude_ (Reino Unido, 2015). Está rodada en una isla del ártico y en principio pensaba que se trataba de una serie policiaca más del estilo de las nórdicas (que me suelen gustar mucho).
> Pero (aunque ya sospechaba algo) la serie resulta ser *mucho* más que eso. No digo nada más por no estropear el suspenso, el halo de misterio y la soberbia ambientación que te van llevando poco a poco a donde quieren los cabronazos que la están escribiendo.
> Sólo decir que a quien le haya gustado _The Thing, Twin Peaks_ o incluso _Lost_ le gustará mucho ésta. Eso sí, empieza despacio.
> 
> ...



Me he visto los dos primeros capitulos de fortitude. Muy buenos aunque en realidad no se sepa muy bien lo que pasa.

Si no se desinfla o desvaria en alguna idiotez me parece que apunta muy alto.

Mis dieses


----------



## barullo (24 Mar 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> En esta serie sale barullo ::



Festivamente amijou 

además tengo el papel estelar de mi vida haciendo lo que más me gusta: el rascanalgas ::

mira mira:



Spoiler


----------



## McNulty (25 Mar 2016)

Para los nuevos del hilo.

*Narcos*


----------



## eltonelero (25 Mar 2016)

Me acabé de ver Fortitude y la recomiendo.
Para mi lo mejor de la serie son los actores/personajes
A mi entender tiene un fallo, y es que podrían haber condensado la historia perfectamente siete u ocho capitulos en vez de en 12 y que el meollo de la trama te lo hueles desde el episodio dos-tres...
Si hubiera tenido algun elemento mas surrealista o desconcertante a lo twin peaks hubieran bordado el tono de la serie.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2016)

Estoy viendo Black Sails. No estaba mal hasta que de repente, en el capítulo 5 de la segunda temporada se va todo a tomar por culo. En serio, lo hacen con total maldad. Que triste manera de joder una serie. Lo pongo en espolier por si a alguien le interesa.



Spoiler



El pirata protagonista en muy gayer. ¡Un pirata mariquita!


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Mar 2016)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estoy viendo Black Sails. No estaba mal hasta que de repente, en el capítulo 5 de la segunda temporada se va todo a tomar por culo. En serio, lo hacen con total maldad. Que triste manera de joder una serie. Lo pongo en espolier por si a alguien le interesa.



Una serie de piratas en vomitiva sin tener que cargarse el guión... es pura propaganda de liberalismo. Qué guay ser pirata, matar y robar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Una serie de piratas en vomitiva sin tener que cargarse el guión... es pura propaganda de liberalismo. Qué guay ser pirata, matar y robar.



Hombre, de los piratas en el imaginario popular siempre se ha idealizado su libertad y tal, pero en esta serie se han pasado 24 pueblos. No sé si seguiré viendo esto, la verdad.


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2016)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estoy viendo Black Sails. No estaba mal hasta que de repente, en el capítulo 5 de la segunda temporada se va todo a tomar por culo. En serio, lo hacen con total maldad. Que triste manera de joder una serie. Lo pongo en espolier por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre eso y que las mujeres parten la pana cuando no pintaban una mierda más que para fokar y punto.

La mujer del marica le domina, la otra dueña de la isla wtf, la puta dueña de los otros 2 piratones etc a mi tb me está decepcionando.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Mar 2016)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estoy viendo Black Sails. No estaba mal hasta que de repente, en el capítulo 5 de la segunda temporada se va todo a tomar por culo. En serio, lo hacen con total maldad. Que triste manera de joder una serie. Lo pongo en espolier por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también la estoy siguiendo, la serie va de menos a más, ahora lo que comentas en el spoiler no tiene nombre:XX:


Spoiler



El macho alfa de la serie mariquita y todas las tias buenas bolleras



NWO en estado puro.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (28 Mar 2016)

alguien puede hacer un resumen escrito?? sin fotos por favor


----------



## eltonelero (28 Mar 2016)

Yo he tomado la determinación de no ver ninguna serie histórica salvo cuarentena de un año donde haya una inmensidad de criticas positivas.

En todas las series históricas actuales se limitan a poner mucho cuero negro, pinta guarrindonga, NWO y violencia. Es como un falso barniz de realismo.


----------



## Dr Polux (28 Mar 2016)

*Trepalium*







Al final del siglo XXI, la sociedad está en total decadencia. La situación económica es una pesadilla: solo el 20% de la población tiene trabajo mientras que el 80% restante está en el paro. Los activos han construido un muro fortificado, para separarse de los parados y viven confinados en su interior, los conflictos son continuos y de gran virulencia.


PD: aun no la he empezado de ver pero la sinopsis me ha dejado un poco :: y quizas pueda enseñarnos algo del futuro


----------



## Oss (28 Mar 2016)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estoy viendo Black Sails. No estaba mal hasta que de repente, en el capítulo 5 de la segunda temporada se va todo a tomar por culo. En serio, lo hacen con total maldad. Que triste manera de joder una serie. Lo pongo en espolier por si a alguien le interesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Se fué a la mierda, jo dieron la serie.

Hace un año me pusieron a parir aquí por decir eso. Que se cargaron la serie por convertir al protagonista en maricona.




Oss dijo:


> Como ahora que he terminado de ver el 5° episodio de la 2° temporada de Black Sails y resulta que el Capitán Flint es maricón y se enamoró del marido Thomas de la mujer que parecía su verdadero amor.
> 
> Basura.... la tercera la va a ver su madre!!!





tiparraco dijo:


> Ese giro hace crecer la serie mogollón.
> 
> Black Sails podría llegar a ser una serie extraordinaria. La segunda temporada es mejor que la primera y va mejorando.






Kozak dijo:


> Porque había mujeres. Donde no las hay, la metes donde sea.
> 
> Y yo "tentaciones" de ese tipo no tengo, porque no soy marino, me quedo en tierra donde hay hembras, y a ser posible en llano que ves a la gente venir de lejos, no en la motaña que es donde se retiran los pueblos que no tienen cojones de defenderse de otra manera. El ser humano es animal terrestre, y en el agua está fuera de su elemento. Hacerse a la mar es un acto contra natura y por tanto todos los demás pecados nefandos vienen por añadidura.





Kozak dijo:


> Estás durante meses en un barco donde sólo hay tíos. A poco que se te inflen las pelotas te petas el primer agujero que encuentres.





barullo dijo:


> ¿Y porque es marica ya no te gusta la serie? :: si es muy buena y además poco conocida
> 
> al chaval le gusta el caballo y la yegua ¿qué culpa tiene? no se pierde nada y rebaña bien el plato ::





tiparraco dijo:


> Quizá destroce el nombre de los piratas, pero mejora la serie.



No sé como puede mejorar la serie.
¿Si me das una explicación de algo que se me escapa?.
Este impone más!!!





Un pirata gay; es como un vampiro que puede mirar al sol.
:


----------



## eltonelero (28 Mar 2016)

Polux dijo:


> *Trepalium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trepalium (Série ARTE) - Bande annonce VO - YouTube


Siendo el futuro de Francia.... demasiados blancos veo. ienso:


----------



## Oss (29 Mar 2016)

eltonelero dijo:


> Trepalium (Série ARTE) - Bande annonce VO - YouTube
> 
> 
> Siendo el futuro de Francia.... demasiados blancos veo. ienso:



Parece que la prota es una mulatoide.


----------



## bladu (29 Mar 2016)

Esa de trepalium no la habra dirigido, Nostradamus?. 

Nos estan metiendo de forma sucinta, lo que va a venir?

Hay paguitas de subsistencia para los parados?


----------



## hartman (29 Mar 2016)

Polux dijo:


> *Trepalium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Lo veo y me mato a pajas de mientras

Pd TREPALIUM>>>>>>>>>>>>>Trepa>Enchufe.

simbolismo tela eh.

Pd si estoy en ese 80%(estare muerto o en ese 80%) y tengo posibilidad de pulsar en bnoton nucelar me rompo el dedo pulsandolo.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2016 at 14:51 ----------




bladu dijo:


> Esa de trepalium no la habra dirigido, Nostradamus?.
> 
> Nos estan metiendo de forma sucinta, lo que va a venir?
> 
> Hay paguitas de subsistencia para los parados?



espero al menos que para los que formemos el 80% hayan perfeccionado las tecnicas de suicidio y que sea totalmente indoloro.


----------



## Oss (31 Mar 2016)

Ya se ha comentado en este hilo. Lo que quiero comentar es:
1° La estoy viendo por fin... llevo 3 episodios.

2° La recomiendo.

3° Los comunistas tienen que sufrir como nunca viendo el atraso y la falta de libertad que tienen siempre los comunistas.

Swim for your life out of the GDR! - YouTube
Conrad Schumann - BERLIN WALL - YouTube
East Germans escape to freedom through barbed wire buffer zone 1961 - YouTube


----------



## Oss (31 Mar 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿viste "Las uvas de la ira"?... ¿sufriste viendo la falta de libertad de los personajes en un contexto capitalista? :: ... ¿o viste Z? ... ¿sufriste viendo la impunidad de las clases dominantes? )
> 
> Todo producto televisivo es siempre vehículo ideológico.



Lo dicho..

Sufriendo por lo que el Comunismo es y no como se lo imaginan.
Debe ser como el arte moderno abstracto. Que cada cual se imagina que significa. Con el Comunismo lo mismo.
Es un estado 1984 y se creen que es la panacea de gobierno.

Te recomiendo el libro 'NOSOTROS'; lo escribió un ruso en 1920; pertenecía al partido comunista. De este libro orwell se inspiró para escribir 1984. Como NOSOTROS fué censurado : en URSS pidió salir de allí para poder vivir y escribir en Francia.
 
Qué cosas eh???







Censura en la Unión Soviética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Por cierto; estas son imágenes reales de personas escapando con lo puesto de la RDA. Para salir de un país comunista es poniendo en riesgo tu propia vida. Es algo de lo que no se puede presumir ni estar satisfecho.

Swim for your life out of the GDR! - YouTube
Conrad Schumann - BERLIN WALL - YouTube
East Germans escape to freedom through barbed wire buffer zone 1961 - YouTube
Escaping East Germany - YouTube

P.D. Para desgracia de los comunistas, esto no es ficción!. Otra cosa es que querais mirar para otro lado y seguir fantaseando con lo que vosotros creéis que es el Comunismo.

http://www.dw.com/es/lo-que-el-muro-de-berlín-no-pudo-encerrar/a-15303674

Por cierto... ¿Qué hace un supuesto anarquista, defendiendo el Comunismo? 
 :


----------



## Dr Polux (4 Abr 2016)

*The Aliens*







La trama de esta serie nos narra como los extraterrestres están entre nosotros desde hace cuarenta años. Aunque viven en la Tierra como los humanos, no se les permite vivir entre nosotros ya que el gobierno restringió su presencia a la comunidad de Troya, un lugar rodeado por un gran muro donde el misterio, peligro, el crimen y los placeres prohibidos prosperan.


----------



## barullo (4 Abr 2016)

¿Habéis oido hablar de "Abierto hasta el amanecer" la serie? ienso:


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Abr 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Según los comunistas cuando llegue el comunismo final no habrá necesidad de estado, éste se diluirá en la lógica de producción comunista ::
> 
> Por cierto... ¿alguien ha visto Orphan Black? Vi dos capítulos y tengo muchas ganas de eliminarla... ¿alguien ha seguido viéndola y sigue siendo la misma basura de serie?...



Yo la estuve viendo hasta la tercera temporada y me aburrió. La primera temporada está potable (dependiendo del estómago de cada uno), el resto... pché.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Ya vi la primera temporada de Fortitude, la verdad es que ha estado entretenida. Me resulta interesante ver actores europeos, el ambiente y el guión es misterioso.

Lo que he notado, entre varias cosas, es que no dramatizan los acontecimientos por lo que es uno mismo el que debe valorar lo que ocurre.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Abr 2016)

yo de las no tan conocidas solo recomiendo la de the expanse que ya han mencionado por ahi, y la de american crime story (las 3 palabras, porque hay otra serie que se llama casi igual pero no es esta)

la primera es del espacio y la segunda son 10 capitulos sobre el juicio de oj simpson y tambien esta bastante bien, termina esta semana asi que la podeis ver del tiron. Ademas va a ser la unica temporada que va a molar porque la proxima va a ser sobre el huracan katrina y los productores son los que hacen la de american horror story, que es horrorosamente mala. Pero esta primera temporada yo os aseguro que chana bastante, lo que pasa es que no se si la hay en castellano


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Habéis oido hablar de "Abierto hasta el amanecer" la serie? ienso:



No me suena..."Abierta hasta el amanecer" tiene mejor pinta ::


----------



## Hyperion (5 Abr 2016)

No sé si se habrá puesto, pero un pedazo de serie sin nada que envidiar a las americanas:


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Abr 2016)

Hyperion dijo:


> No sé si se habrá puesto, pero un pedazo de serie sin nada que envidiar a las americanas:



Ya he visto como dos veces. Es muy buena: banda sonora, ambiente de los 70 y los 80, movimientos comunistas y fascistas, basada en la historia real. Si te ha gustado, te recomiendo otra serie italiana: "El Capo de Corleone" que narra la vida de Salvatore Toto Riina.

Por cierto: hay libro sobre "La Banda della Magliana" escrita por juez Giancarlo de Cataldo, disponible en español.

Sent from my Motorola Moto G2


----------



## clemenzzza (6 Abr 2016)

Polux dijo:


> *Trepalium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el argumento me recuerda a ésta novela:

No puedo parar de leer: Las torres del olvido (George Turner)










> Qué mal cuerpo tengo después de leer Las torres del olvido. Y no porque no merezca la pena, sino más bien al contrario.
> Con lo que estamos viviendo estos últimos años, esta distopía no parece nada descabellada. George Turner, quizá un visionario, nos presenta un futuro no muy lejano en el que el colapso del sistema monetario mundial, unido a los problemas originados por el calentamiento global, la superpoblación y la sobreexplotación de los recursos han obligado a los gobiernos, al menos al de Australia, donde se centra la historia, a dividir a la población entre los que tienen empleo - los supra - y los que no tienen otra alternativa que vivir de las escasas ayudas del estado - los infra -.
> 
> 
> Los supra gozan de todas las comodidades y tratan de vivir ajenos al problema mundial, sabedores de que su condición de supra depende únicamente de mantener un empleo prefieren ni pensar en la existencia de los infra, mientras que éstos malviven en gigantescos edificios - las torres - alejados de las zonas supra......




aunque el argumento me pareció muy interesante ( como casi todas las distopías )luego la novela no me hizo mucho tilín pero igual alguien se anima.


----------



## Tadeus (6 Abr 2016)

Por si no la pusieron antes en el hilo:







Lilyhammer (TV Series 2012

Primera serie producida por Netflix fuera de USA, protagonizada por Steven Van Zandt, guitarrista de Bruce Springsteen y protagonista de Los Soprano.

Historia de contrastes culturales, mafioso testigo protegido del FBI, oculto en pequeño pueblo noruego, donde comienza a aplicar sus métodos particulares para progresar enfrentandose a la típica sociedad escandinava new order, multicultural y burocrática. 

Muy entretenida y casi podría ser un spin off de Los Soprano recuperando el personaje de Silvio Dante.

Lilyhammer Trailer - YouTube


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Abr 2016)

Supongo que esto no ha llegado a España aún, pero de momento está muy muy bien.

22.11.63 (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb

Humans (TV Series 2015

Mr. Robot (TV Series 2015


----------



## McNulty (6 Abr 2016)

La última de Walking Dead bastante decente por cierto. A los que os desanimó la 5 como a mí, no os rayéis, fue una mala pesadilla.

Ha empezado la nueva temporada de Vikings. Y en breves Juego de Tronos.

Call Better Saul, la segunda la tengo por ver ahí calentita.

Tanto por ver, y tan poco tiempo!


----------



## hartman (6 Abr 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado en este hilo. Lo que quiero comentar es:
> 1° La estoy viendo por fin... llevo 3 episodios.
> 
> 2° La recomiendo.
> ...



esta cancion estaria bien para su BSO:

Nena


por otra parte opino que fulda y alemania oocidental debio ser derroida bajo los t-72.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Abr 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> La última de Walking Dead bastante decente por cierto.



Qué dices hombre, la última temporada de Walking Dead es la peor de todas... he dejado de ver esa serie, con lo que me gustaba, justamente por el bajón horrendo de la última.

¿Cómo puedes decir que la última es buena y las otras no? Si he dejado de verla porque es una repetición de las temporadas anteriores: aparecen malos, luchar, muertes, drama, repetir.

Por cierto SEGUNDA TEMPORADA DE 12 MONOS


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Abr 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> La última de Walking Dead bastante decente por cierto. A los que os desanimó la 5 como a mí, no os rayéis, fue una mala pesadilla.
> 
> Ha empezado la nueva temporada de Vikings. Y en breves Juego de Tronos.
> 
> ...



La ultima de walking dead es un TRUÑO. Todo el puto día dando vueltas sin ninguna trama seria de fondo, estirando el chicle a lo bestia. Por eso esta temporada ha perdido casi 2 millones de espectadores.

Ya vi el último de la 6ª temporada ayer, pero me estoy planteando no ver la 7ª porque ya ABURRE a las ovejas.


----------



## santuario (6 Abr 2016)

refugee dijo:


> marco polo tiene tan bajo presupuesto q las batallas no salen. solo salen yendo y regresando de ellas.
> 
> hay segunda temporada?



Hay segunda temporada, sí.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2016 at 18:28 ----------




Valentinoys dijo:


> NWO en estado puro.



Hombre, sale ésta dando polculo :XX::XX:


----------



## McNulty (6 Abr 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Qué dices hombre, la última temporada de Walking Dead es la peor de todas... he dejado de ver esa serie, con lo que me gustaba, justamente por el bajón horrendo de la última.
> 
> ¿Cómo puedes decir que la última es buena y las otras no? Si he dejado de verla porque es una repetición de las temporadas anteriores: aparecen malos, luchar, muertes, drama, repetir.
> 
> Por cierto SEGUNDA TEMPORADA DE 12 MONOS



No sé cuestión de gustos supongo.

A mi la 6 season me está molando bastante. No he dicho que las otras estén mal, he dicho que la 5 me decepcionó, y perdí bastante las ganas de terminar de verla. Pero ha sido el comienzo de la 6, la que me ha vuelta a enganchar.

Lo de Rik y su locura asesina va en aumento. Se les está yendo de las manos, están animalizados.

Asesinan humanos, como el que asesina zombies. Han pasado a otro nivel.


----------



## ExCurrante (6 Abr 2016)

Si nadie las ve es que no son tan buenas ¿no te parece? ::


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (6 Abr 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> No sé cuestión de gustos supongo.
> 
> A mi la 6 season me está molando bastante. No he dicho que las otras estén mal, he dicho que la 5 me decepcionó, y perdí bastante las ganas de terminar de verla. Pero ha sido el comienzo de la 6, la que me ha vuelta a enganchar.
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver el último episodio de la temporada y me han entrado ganas de prender fuego a los guionistas y a todo aquel que haya tenido algún contacto con semejante mierda infecta. Y para colmo se han cascado un capítulo de UNA HORA.

Espero que Dare Devil me quite el mal sabor de boca.


----------



## McNulty (7 Abr 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Acabo de ver el último episodio de la temporada y me han entrado ganas de prender fuego a los guionistas y a todo aquel que haya tenido algún contacto con semejante mierda infecta. Y para colmo se han cascado un capítulo de UNA HORA.
> 
> Espero que Dare Devil me quite el mal sabor de boca.



Jajaja que exagerado.

Me vi el primero de daredevil, y me pareció muy floja.


----------



## barullo (7 Abr 2016)

refugee dijo:


> marco polo tiene tan bajo presupuesto q las batallas no salen. solo salen yendo y regresando de ellas.
> 
> hay segunda temporada?



Te han dicho que sí, pero yo hasta el momento sólo tengo la 1ª temp.

y es cierto que no representan las batallas aunque no tengo ni idea si es por falta de dinero...

En esta 1ª temp. hay un episodio al margen totalmente en plan spin off dedicado a la figura del monje shaolin ciego "100 ojos" 

es un episodio más corto, de media hora, que aún no he visto


----------



## santuario (7 Abr 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Te han dicho que sí, pero yo hasta el momento sólo tengo la 1ª temp.
> 
> y es cierto que no representan las batallas aunque no tengo ni idea si es por falta de dinero...
> 
> ...



Barullo, me refería a que Netflix ya renovó segunda temporada de Marco Polo el año pasado (cosa que no estaba clara porque es una serie que ha dejado frío al personal). El estreno para julio 2016, creo recordar.


----------



## barullo (7 Abr 2016)

santuario dijo:


> Barullo, me refería a que Netflix ya renovó segunda temporada de Marco Polo el año pasado (cosa que no estaba clara porque es una serie que ha dejado frío al personal). El estreno para julio 2016, creo recordar.



Vale gracias...

yo voy por el 8º episodio y es entretenida sin más...

no es la mejor serie del mundo pero se pasa un buen rato viendola...

con esto de las series, como en todas las facetas de la vida, también hay que tener un poquito de suerte para que al menos no te la tiren por tierra nada más comenzar con las audiencias


----------



## santuario (7 Abr 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Jajaja que exagerado.
> 
> Me vi el primero de daredevil, y me pareció muy floja.



La segunda temporada me ha gustado más que la primera. La diferencia es The Punisher.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2016 at 13:33 ----------




barullo dijo:


> Vale gracias...
> 
> yo voy por el 8º episodio y es entretenida sin más...
> 
> ...



Sí, pienso lo mismo.


----------



## barullo (7 Abr 2016)

Si alguién que siga "Marco Polo" quiere ver el episodio spin off sobre "100 ojos" que me lo diga y le mando enlace de descarga directa por mp si no lo encontráis por vuestros propios medios


----------



## bladu (9 Abr 2016)

The Bible y su continuacion, se dejan ver.


----------



## Barcino (9 Abr 2016)

Alguna crítica sobre "Oz"? David Simon en su entrevista esta semana en Rac1 la recomendó al ser la primera serie "adulta" de HBO.

Seguro que es buena pero he leído que es bastante cruda. Escabrosa? Quiero decir, prefiero la hiperrealidad a la candidez y me han dicho que fue revolucionaria por su ausencia de karma y ser de las primeras en ser plenamente coral pero si hay situaciones demasiado explícitas puede echarme para atrás.


----------



## Barcino (9 Abr 2016)

Y qué tal? Expectativas?


----------



## Barcino (9 Abr 2016)

Me refería a Oz.  Aunque gracias por lo de Dilbert.


----------



## voxpopuli (9 Abr 2016)

Oz es la mejor serie que ha hecho HBO junto con Game of Thrones. También es la serie más brutal, deprimente y gore que se ha hecho jamás (muy por encima de cualquier otra serie, GOT incluida). Hoy en día se habrían cortado muchísimo con muchas escenas. Es el testimonio de los últimos coletazos de libertad creativa sin ambages ni cortapisas morales.

Si no has visto OZ tu vida es una mierda.

En youtube hay varios vídeos del bodycount por capítulo que son muy disfrutables.

Chau Riau.


----------



## Barcino (9 Abr 2016)

Mucho es decir eso, teniendo The Wire, Carnivale, Deadwood o Roma.

En español llegó a editarse? No parece obvio encontrarla de forma legal/ilegal.


----------



## LoneWolf (9 Abr 2016)

Barcino dijo:


> Alguna crítica sobre "Oz"? David Simon en su entrevista esta semana en Rac1 la recomendó al ser la primera serie "adulta" de HBO.
> 
> Seguro que es buena pero he leído que es bastante cruda. Escabrosa? Quiero decir, prefiero la hiperrealidad a la candidez y me han dicho que fue revolucionaria por su ausencia de karma y ser de las primeras en ser plenamente coral pero si hay situaciones demasiado explícitas puede echarme para atrás.



Oz es muy buena hasta la cuarta temporada. Después de eso la serie queda agotada y sobreexplotada.
En su momento debió ser más escabrosa que hoy.
Si a alguien le gustó The Wire, creo que también le gustará Oz.


----------



## Txemagic (10 Abr 2016)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> La ultima de walking dead es un TRUÑO. Todo el puto día dando vueltas sin ninguna trama seria de fondo, estirando el chicle a lo bestia. Por eso esta temporada ha perdido casi 2 millones de espectadores.
> 
> Ya vi el último de la 6ª temporada ayer, pero me estoy planteando no ver la 7ª porque ya ABURRE a las ovejas.



Yo no dejo de seguir la serie porque el rollo survival con zombies es un tema que me encanta. Soy muy fan de la saga de George Romero.

Pero no entiendo tantisimas criticas en especial del ultimo capitulo de la secta temporada. A mi me impresionó muchisimo, no me dejó dormir esa noche y me estoy puliendo los comics para ver como sigue la cosa.
Para mi los 10 ultimos minutos del ultimo capitulo fueron brutales y me han enganchado aun mas a la serie. Y me deja perplejo que sea el único, viendo tantisima gente en foros y facebook echando tantas pestes.
Seré raro, I guess.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Abr 2016)

Barcino dijo:


> Mucho es decir eso, teniendo The Wire, Carnivale, Deadwood o Roma.
> 
> En español llegó a editarse? No parece obvio encontrarla de forma legal/ilegal.



JK Simmons tiene un Oscar y la vitrina llena de trofeos, espero que con esto se resuelvan las dudas


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Abr 2016)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> The booth at the end.



No te explayes mucho que aqui cobran por escribir o poner la caratula de la peli


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (20 Abr 2016)

Muy disfrutable, con marca Le Carre.


----------



## barullo (21 Abr 2016)

Amijous ¿qué sabemos de Penny Dreadful?

me he hecho con la 1ª temporada ¿opiniones? ienso:


----------



## QuiSap (22 Abr 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Amijous ¿qué sabemos de Penny Dreadful?
> 
> me he hecho con la 1ª temporada ¿opiniones? ienso:



Buenas barullo, 

Para mi es un pastiche de monstruos victorianos con un guión forzado, fotografía decente, la primera temporada es un caos sin sentido pero mejora en la segunda . Creo que el piloto está rodado por Juan Antonio bayona. 
De una ambientación similar creo que es mucho mejor una que ya han recomendado: Peaky Blinders


----------



## Tadeus (22 Abr 2016)

Ya la comenté en un post anterior. Terminada de ver la primera temporada, la serie confirma lo anticipado en el primer capítulo y merece la pena.

Como aperitivo podemos ver al gran Steve Van Zandt marcandose el My Kind of Town en plan Sinatra, imperdible.

Frank Tagliano Sings! My Kind of Town - YouTube


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Abr 2016)

globos dijo:


>



Qué grande la segunda temporada, ya vi el 8, solo queda uno y se anuncia la tercera.

Mejor que BBad.


----------



## Hiperión (22 Abr 2016)

LoneWolf dijo:


> Oz es muy buena hasta la cuarta temporada. Después de eso la serie queda agotada y sobreexplotada.
> En su momento debió ser más escabrosa que hoy.
> Si a alguien le gustó The Wire, creo que también le gustará Oz.



Precisamente estos días estoy revisándola. Compré los dvds en inglés en amazon.com (creo), y no tienen subtítulos en castellano. Poniéndoselos en inglés se entiende sin problemas (no como Deadwood, que es bastante más difícil seguirla así).

Muy buena serie, pero algo repetitiva e inverosímil en algunos aspectos (prácticamente en todos los capítulos muere alguien violentamente, es un ritmo bastante preocupante.. :. Grandes actores (está plagado de gente que sale luego en The Wire y otras de HBO). De acuerdo con que debe de ser de las primeras series "adultas" (creo recordar que la primera temporada es del 97). Cada capítulo es de 55 minutos, pero no se hacen largos. 

La pondría un peldaño o dos por debajo de The Wire, Breaking Bad o Mad Men.

Si te va David Simon, otra serie destacable de los noventa es Homicide: life on the streets (también sólo disponible en dvds en inglés). Con esa y la miniserie "The corner" (6 capítulos, también recomendable), tienes la base de la que surgió "The Wire".


----------



## barullo (22 Abr 2016)

QuiSap dijo:


> Buenas barullo,
> 
> Para mi es un pastiche de monstruos victorianos con un guión forzado, fotografía decente, la primera temporada es un caos sin sentido pero mejora en la segunda . Creo que el piloto está rodado por Juan Antonio bayona.
> De una ambientación similar creo que es mucho mejor una que ya han recomendado: Peaky Blinders



Jracias por el consejo sobre la otra...

le veré de todos modos y después intentaré buscar la que recomiendas


----------



## tocado (22 Abr 2016)




----------



## Oss (24 Abr 2016)

Vikings: Ragnar Returns to Kattegat (S4, E10)| History - YouTube

Me ha encantado el episodio 10 de la cuarta temporada de vikings.

Por cierto; habrá otros 10 + en septiembre que pertenecen a esta temporada. Completándose como una temporada de 20 episodios. Y la quinta temporada será igual en capítulos.
Además, se avecina cambio generacional. Continuando la historia con bjorn y los demás hijos como protas. Pocas veces se puede ver eso últimamente. Se le d dinamismo y no se termina por extender algo que ya no se puede más.

Lo dicho: A mi me ha gustado mucho!!!


Vikings 4x11 Promo Season 4 Episode 11 Preview - YouTube


----------



## Satori (24 Abr 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Mejor que BBad.



Ni de lejos, aunque BCS está entretenida.


----------



## Barcino (30 Abr 2016)

Sobre Better Call Saul y después de ver las dos primeras temporadas,

El casting es bueno, mucho, la elaboración de personajes corales y sus interacciones están muy cuidadas y denotan casi una devoción en el cuidado de todos los detalles.

La trama en si es casi lo de menos, la ambientación y el trabajo de actores pasa por encima de lo que realmente ocurre. Y Gillian lo sabe cuando apenas deja espacio por capitulo al meollo del asunto.

Unos viejos por aquí. Un par de escenas de abogados con corbata por allí. Salpimientan el devenir de unos personajes que ya hacemos nuestros.

Lo que me ocurre con Saúl es que me supera como protagonista. Un poco lo que me pasó con Buenafuente. Son geniales como secundarios de otras tramas. Querrías saber más de sus circunstancias, de como han llegado a ser así.

Pero les das el papel protagonista y se desgastan. Tras dos temporadas casi me agota volver a ver el coche destartalado multicolor, la trastienda del salón de belleza Tailandés y ese flequillo menguante.

Pero como es una producción tan seria y el trabajo de los actores es excelente se deja ver con alegría. Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Abr 2016)

*Containment*






Containment Tras el estallido de una epidemia mortal, la ciudad de Atlanta queda en cuarentena trasladando el argumento principal a los afectados dentro del perímetro. Las cosas se ven de manera diferente y se darán cuenta de cómo la incertidumbre hará estragos en la población, que solo desea sobrevivir.



Entretenida sin mas.. aunque previsible


----------



## Satori (30 Abr 2016)

yo llevo vistos los cinco primeros episodios de Carnivale, y estoy enganchado.


----------



## Satori (3 May 2016)

Curiosa la reseña que hacen en LPD de esta serie:

Billions « La Página Definitiva


----------



## Oss (12 May 2016)

MARVELS THE PUNISHER Season 1 TEASER TRAILER (2016) New Netflix Series - YouTube

The Punisher tendrá serie!!!

    






Yo por mi parte he terminado de ver Ray Donovan y la recomiendo.
Estoy deseando ver la 4° temporada en junio.
Ray Donovan Season 4 (2016) | Official Trailer | Liev Schreiber & Jon Voight SHOWTIME Series - YouTube


Mr. Robot empieza la segunda temporada el 13 de julio.

Mr. Robot: 'We The Bold' - YouTube


----------



## barullo (12 May 2016)

Pues me ha gustado Penny Dreadful bastante...

es como decía Quisap, es decir un poco tebeo, pero es interesante porque no sabes qué giros va a dar en cualquier momento la trama, y la combinación de personajes clásicos del terror está muy bien llevada así como las tendencias sexuales de los protagonistas

todavía no tengo la 2ª temp. aunque ya han estrenado la 3ª

muy recomendable de verdad para todos los que os guste el cine fantastico y de terror


----------



## zapatitos (12 May 2016)

Yo estoy viendo ahora mismo a ratos cuando puedo: 

*Bates Motel* Serie sobre la adolescencia de Norman Bates el protagonista de la película Psicosis de Alfred Alfred Hitchcock.

*La Caza* Serie sobre la persecución a un asesino en serie de los suburbios de Belfast protagonizada por la que salía en Expediente X.

*Secretos y Mentiras* Un padre de familia se convierte en el principal sospechoso de un crimen cuando encuentra el cadáver de un crío.

*Real Humans* Serie basada en un presente alternativo donde los robots se han convertido en personas de compañía. La serie original sueca no la versión yanqui.

Saludos.


----------



## Oss (21 May 2016)

Slasher (TV Series) || 2016 || Trailer/Teaser - YouTube


Ya están los 8 episodios y los subtitulos .

Y el primer episodio de Outcast







Yo mientras tanto estoy por la segunda temporada de Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Oss (21 May 2016)

PREACHER Opening Scene "Be Quiet!" (HD) Dominic Cooper - YouTube

Preacher me parece que empezaba hoy.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 May 2016)

Hace menos de un mes se ha estrenado la 5ª temporada de Veep.

No sé si se ha hablado, raro sería que no... una sitcom pata negra de HBO (de quien si no).

Recomendada para aficionados a sitcoms de calidad.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (21 May 2016)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 May 2016)

Empecé a ver la de _House of cards_ por darle una oportunidad (aunque no las tenía todas conmigo con esa temática y contexto) y efectivamente tuve que hacer caso a mi intuición: al cabo de unos cinco capítulos o así se me hizo sumamente aburrida y carente de sentido.

Me parece que es una serie sólo apta para ingenuos en política y que lejos de hacer una crítica a la clase política la dejan en mucho mejor lugar del que realmente merecen. Es una falsa crítica y una alabanza encubierta.

No la recomiendo para nada. Seguiré investigando a ver si veo alguna cosa potable (que lo dudo seriamente, pero en fin).


----------



## glacierre (22 May 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Ya he terminado la serie Humans (8 episodios). la version usa. no la sueca
> 
> me esta gustando mucho. Y los efectos especiales son muy buenos, es decir los humanoides parecen de verdad robots sin ser demigrantes como en la version sueca



Esta de humans no es britanica? Por lo menos el acento de los que hablan es de todo menos yankee.


----------



## J-Z (22 May 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Alguien está viendo the black list?
> 
> Yo no me entero de nada. En la ultima temporada acaban de desvelar quien es el padre de Elisabeth keen.
> 
> ...



Esa es una serie de pura mierda para atontaos, vi 2 o 3 caps antes de :vomito:


----------



## Oss (24 May 2016)

Star Trek Television Logo and First Look Teaser Revealed - YouTube

Nueva serie de STAR TREK para 2017.


----------



## visaman (24 May 2016)

proximamente en telemandril estrenan la serie, Trufito, una serie documental de una persona en su día a día en el barrio, desgarradora creedme.


----------



## barullo (24 May 2016)

Me voy a bajar el 1º de "Hap And Leonard" la serie que recomendó Oss hace unas semanas...

ya os comentaré qué tal ienso:


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 May 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esa la tengo parada desde la tercera temporada porque se me habían acabado los capítulos descargados. :: Pero es verdad, quien no la vea tampoco se pierde gran cosa. Es como Dexter, sigues viéndola pero ya casi por obligación o porque no tienes nada mas en el disco duro. ) ... Prefiero Homeland a esta.



Ya. Bueno he exagerado un poco, la serie no es tan mala, eso depende de lo que estés buscando. Para mis exigencias es malilla porque espero lo mejor de lo mejor tratándose de un guión de ese estilo.

Le falta, por lo poco que vi, crítica porque las repercusiones de los actos de los diferentes políticos están en un segundo o tercer plano en la serie... y es que lo central en política no es si fulanito se pelea con menganito por determinado puesto... sino las repercusiones sobre la sociedad de los actos políticos... es decir, la política se define (o debería) por sus consecuencias (y esto que acabo de decir es muy usano, pragmatismo puro y duro, del concepto original de pragmatismo, lo que ahora se viene en llamar como realpolitik aunque la raíz filosófica es más bien usana).

Supongo que la serie no debería interpretarse como una crítica a la clase política sino más bien un thriller donde diversos personajes se putean entre sí, como en juego de tronos o tantas otras series. Que sean políticos no añade ni pone nada a la serie, podrían haber sido mutantes del espacio, caníbales o lo que fuere y se podría haber usado el mismo guión. La dimensión propiamente política, las consecuencias a nivel social, están casi completamente ausentes o apenas se analizan.

Lo que quiero decir: como tantas otras series donde los personajes se putean entre sí es entretenida pero no es propiamente una serie sobre política aunque lo parezca.


----------



## barullo (24 May 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Esa la tengo parada desde la tercera temporada porque se me habían acabado los capítulos descargados. :: Pero es verdad, quien no la vea tampoco se pierde gran cosa. Es como Dexter, sigues viéndola pero ya casi por obligación o porque no tienes nada mas en el disco duro. ) ... Prefiero Homeland a esta.



Yo no he visto House of cards, pero Dexter sí y no es como la pintas :no: ienso:


----------



## Oss (25 May 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Me voy a bajar el 1º de "Hap And Leonard" la serie que recomendó Oss hace unas semanas...
> 
> ya os comentaré qué tal ienso:



Hap and Leonard 1x05 Scene : Dance Soldier (720p) - YouTube
Esta escena me pareció muy Tarantinesca... sobretodo porque después viene una tortura a la ex de Hap.


----------



## barullo (25 May 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Hap and Leonard 1x05 Scene : Dance Soldier (720p) - YouTube
> Esta escena me pareció muy Tarantinesca... sobretodo porque después viene una tortura a la ex de Hap.



No he visto este 1º episodio aún porque estoy con otras como Penny Dreadful...

ya he visto la 2ª temp. y estoy al día con la 3ª

vuelvo a decir que me está gustando mucho, la recomiendo encarecidamente a todos los que os guste el genero fantastico y de terror


----------



## Oss (25 May 2016)

barullo dijo:


> No he visto este 1º episodio aún porque estoy con otras como Penny Dreadful...
> 
> ya he visto la 2ª temp. y estoy al día con la 3ª
> 
> vuelvo a decir que me está gustando mucho, la recomiendo encarecidamente a todos los que os guste el genero fantastico y de terror



Yo me he bajado lo que ha sido emitido hasta ahora de Penny Dreadful. Cuando me vea otras series que tengo pendientes me la veré.

Por cierto ayer por motivos de curro tuvimos una intervención en una fábrica. Y hablando con un crío de 20 años nos contó que el dejó de ver juego de tronos porque según él, siempre suena la misma canción cuando vá a pasar algo; que dejó de ver walking dead, porque en la primera temporada se cargaron el sitio donde tenían la cura. Que no se ha visto sons of anarchy; los soprano o BREAKING bad; porque todo el mundo le ha dicho que están muy bien.
Y que le gusta mucho Castle. 

La verdad es que la gente nunca deja de sorprenderme. Me dijo más series que le gustan. Dominion; Orphan Black; Trigun (dibujos); ...

Vamos!!!! que hay para todo en este mundo.


----------



## Oss (26 May 2016)

¿Los que vivisteis en los 80, os acordáis de esta serie?
Yo si...
Amerika trailer - YouTube


----------



## davitin (26 May 2016)

Oss dijo:


> ¿Los que vivisteis en los 80, os acordáis de esta serie?
> Yo si...
> Amerika trailer - YouTube



Esta no la he visto, pero leyendo la psinopsis parece muy buena.


----------



## Oss (26 May 2016)

He visto este trailer de la serie Dystopia aun sin estrenar y creo que por lo menos debía mencionarla por si a alguien le interesa que pueda estar atento.





Dystopia Series Trailer 2015 - New TV Series 2015 - YouTube


----------



## visaman (26 May 2016)

la de amerika la vi hace años aunque no se si la dieron entera mp de donde se puede bajar para fines arqueológicos

apuntaros la serie OCUPIED es nórdica y promete.


----------



## Oss (27 May 2016)

visaman dijo:


> la de amerika la vi hace años aunque no se si la dieron entera mp de donde se puede bajar para fines arqueológicos
> 
> apuntaros la serie OCUPIED es nórdica y promete.



Amerika 01 (of 13) - YouTube

Ep 1


----------



## QuiSap (27 May 2016)

Buenas, 

He terminado de ver 'Ash VS Evil Dead', es la continuación en serie de una saga mítica de Sam Reimi, Posesión infernal. La serie continúa teniendo ese punto canalla de las películas, antiheroe de manual, escenas gores y planos abruptos. Me ha gustado siempre sabiendo que sólo busca ser un divertimento. 

Ash vs Evil Dead, la genialidad sigue presente

Ash vs Evil Dead (Serie de TV) (2015) - Filmaffinity







También he visto el piloto de 'Preacher', una de las apuestas de AMC de este año, basada en un cómic de los 90. Muy cuidada a nivel visual, sangrienta, personajes atípicos y de momento atractiva. A ver si continúa en la misma línea. 

Preacher (Serie de TV) (2016) - Filmaffinity

Blasfemia, humor y ultraviolencia en 'Preacher', la nueva serie de AMC


----------



## JimTonic (27 May 2016)

QuiSap dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He terminado de ver 'Ash VS Evil Dead', es la continuación en serie de una saga mítica de Sam Reimi, Posesión infernal. La serie continúa teniendo ese punto canalla de las películas, antiheroe de manual, escenas gores y planos abruptos. Me ha gustado siempre sabiendo que sólo busca ser un divertimento.
> 
> ...




coincido en ambos comentarios

la de ash muy buena

y la de preacher cuanto menos prometedora


----------



## eltonelero (27 May 2016)

Yo voy a darle una oportunidad a esta:

BALLERS Season 1 TRAILER (2015) Dwayne The Rock Johnson HBO Series - YouTube


Mas que nada por ver chortinas, cochazos y alfas generando cash sano.
Tengo ya un "deja vu" ultimamente con las series, parecen que son post-apocalipticas o distopidas o de profundos dramas humanos blaoh


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (27 May 2016)

El otro día vi el primer capítulo de _The preacher_ y promete. El papel principal no se parece al del cómic (bueno en verdad ninguno de los tres personajes principales) pero la serie promete ser divertida.

En particular el actor que hace de vampiro me parece muy bueno (lo he visto en otros lados y no defrauda en comparación a la media de actores de series).

Esperemos que la serie salga buena.


----------



## Oss (31 May 2016)

The Get Down Sizzle - Netflix [HD] - YouTube

Serie de negritos en los setenta. Música disco; bandas;...
Comienza dentro de poco. Pero no sé fecha. Durante este verano (próximos meses).


----------



## visaman (31 May 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Esta no la he visto, pero leyendo la psinopsis parece muy buena.



me acuerdo vagamente de amerika pero hoy en día se puede descargar?8:8:


----------



## Oss (31 May 2016)

visaman dijo:


> me acuerdo vagamente de amerika pero hoy en día se puede descargar?8:8:



Amerika 01 (of 13) - YouTube

Ep 1


----------



## Oss (2 Jun 2016)

Roots: Official Trailer | History - YouTube

Estos días están emitiendo la serie de negritos Roots en el canal History.
Creo que son 4 episodios y deben de ir por el tercero. Último creo que mañana.

Muchas series de negritos empoderados últimamente. nWo Full Machine.


----------



## clemenzzza (3 Jun 2016)

me he quedado sin series que tenga especial interés en ver a falta de que termine juego de tronos para verla de un tirón así que he empezado las segunda temporada de the affair que me gustó bastante su primera temporada, dos curiosidades el protagonista masculino es dominic west,McNulty en the wire y por otro lado muchos de los episodios narran el mismo acontecimiento pero desde la distinta percepción de los protagonistas.


CrÃ­ticas de The Affair (Serie de TV) (2014) - FilmAffinity









> Sinopsis
> Serie de TV (2014-Actualidad). Noah (Dominic West) es profesor de instituto, casado y padre de cuatro hijos, que un verano conocerá a Allison (Ruth Wilson), una mujer que intenta recomponer su vida tras haber sufrido una tragedia. "The Affair" cuenta cómo afecta a una relación sentimental el hecho de que uno de ellos haya sido infiel. Muestra dos versiones de la misma trama por separado, una desde el punto de vista masculino y otra desde el femenino. (FILMAFFINITY)


----------



## visaman (3 Jun 2016)

al que esta viendo expediente x sino te importa ve contando cuantos cigarrillos se fuma en la serie el hombre del cigarrillo.

gracias de hacendado


----------



## Ivanvpx (3 Jun 2016)

Y Mr. Robot, nadie se acuerda de esta serie??


----------



## Oss (3 Jun 2016)

Ivanvpx dijo:


> Y Mr. Robot, nadie se acuerda de esta serie??



Ya hemos dicho que el día 13 de julio empieza la segunda temporada.


Este mensaje es de hace un mes... Más o menos.

MARVELS THE PUNISHER Season 1 TEASER TRAILER (2016) New Netflix Series - YouTube

The Punisher tendrá serie!!!

    






Yo por mi parte he terminado de ver Ray Donovan y la recomiendo.
Estoy deseando ver la 4° temporada en junio.
Ray Donovan Season 4 (2016) | Official Trailer | Liev Schreiber & Jon Voight SHOWTIME Series - YouTube


Mr. Robot empieza la segunda temporada el 13 de julio.

Mr. Robot: 'We The Bold' - YouTube


----------



## Oss (4 Jun 2016)

Alguien se ha visto la segunda temporada de Fear the Walking Dead???






Parece que transcurre en desierto...¿es por falta de presupuesto?
¿sigue igual de aburrida?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Jun 2016)

Ivanvpx dijo:


> Y Mr. Robot, nadie se acuerda de esta serie??



No la he visto pero me temo lo peor: que sea una serie de propaganda política encubierta creada a la sombra de personajes como Assange o Snowden.

Si alguien que la ha visto me puede confirmar 100% que no es así a lo mejor le hecho un vistazo, aunque me temo que a pesar del tema de la propaganda parece una historia de huelebraguismo extremo.

Demasiado riesgoso todo esto :XX::XX:


----------



## un mundo feliz (4 Jun 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Alguien se ha visto la segunda temporada de Fear the Walking Dead???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dejé a medias el primer capítulo. Parece un telefilme barato.


----------



## barullo (4 Jun 2016)

La de "Hap and Leonard" -que nos recomendó Oss- llevo visto 2 episodios y me está gustando bastante

tiene un toque Tarantino y un rezume a "Fargo" importante...da la sensación de que van a pasar cosas demigrantes y divertidas en los siguientes episodios

no perdáis de vista esa serie porque va a ser una de las tapadas de esta temporada si no me equivoco


----------



## Don Bocadillon (4 Jun 2016)

Fear the walking dead es muy aburrida. Yo la veo pero cada vez va a peor. Discurre en un barco y luego en una mansión mejicana.

Enviado desde mi HM NOTE 1S


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Jun 2016)

Versailles, muy recomendable pa pasar el rato.







(Nunca acercarse demasiado al Sol^)

en UK el otro la empezaron..la gente lfipo, sexo hiper explicito segun los UKanos..movida en twitter..







750K personas cambiaron de canal dicen durante el folleteo....

Viewers switch OFF during sauciest scenes in Versailles drama | Daily Mail Online

pilares básicos de la serie son:

homosexualidad.
marronismo.
plumas everywhere y amariconamiento.

los que tengan concepto de macho alfa de Luis XIV mejor no la vean, en realidad yo ya no se que pensar...

todas las pvtas series salen maricones cambiando la historia, mujeres ineptas salvando el mundo y marrones haciendo acto de presencia como marcando un 'milestone' en el camino.

capitulo 8, a ver que tal.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (5 Jun 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> capitulo 8, a ver que tal.



Ah pero, ¿lo vas a seguir viendo? :XX::XX:


----------



## LeeMarvin (5 Jun 2016)

"Hap & Leonard" es también mi apuesta. 
Hay una comedia distinta, "Another Period", que rezuma crueldad y mala baba.
Hoy en AMC echan los dos primeros de "El Infiltrado" ,,a ver qué tal será


----------



## Bestiaju (5 Jun 2016)

Tonelero, venga mójate y recomienda unas cuantas series. Eres el único del que me fio. 
Me da igual el género, mientras no haya tipas "emponderadas" y moralina progre.

Ratona también podría hacer una lista de las que le gustan. Basicamente para saber lo que no hay que ver ni aunque te paguen....


----------



## Caesar (5 Jun 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Tonelero, venga mójate y recomienda unas cuantas series. Eres el único del que me fio.
> Me da igual el género, mientras no haya tipas "emponderadas" y moralina progre.
> 
> Ratona también podría hacer una lista de las que le gustan. Basicamente para saber lo que no hay que ver ni aunque te paguen....




Deutschland 83 (hay maricones pero no hay salvo la clásica charo de la Stasi. Y al menos los maricones no sin los wenos)

Justified. Un serión como una catedral y los protagonistas principales son los hombres. Si salen buenas hembrotas.


----------



## Bestiaju (5 Jun 2016)

Caesar dijo:


> Deutschland 83 (hay maricones pero no hay salvo la clásica charo de la Stasi. Y al menos los maricones no sin los wenos)
> 
> Justified. Un serión como una catedral y los protagonistas principales son los hombres. Si salen buenas hembrotas.



Gracias pero ya las he visto. La primera se me hizo aburrida tras 7 u 8 capitulos. La segunda está tb. bastante bien (con bastantes toques atiquenses por cierto) pero termina siendo muy convencional y hasta previsible.


----------



## Caesar (5 Jun 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Gracias pero ya las he visto. La primera se me hizo aburrida tras 7 u 8 capitulos. La segunda está tb. bastante bien (con bastantes toques atiquenses por cierto) pero termina siendo muy convencional y hasta previsible.




Ya, D83 está bien para ser alemana pero a veces resulta poco creíble. Y Justified a partir de la 5 ya no tiene esos giros de las anteriores, pero es muy disfrutable. 

Hace poco terminé 1992, que la recomendaron en el hilo de series de Disidencia info, italiana y bastante buena. 10 capítulos y creo que en V.O mejor que doblada. Si no las has visto echala un ojo


----------



## vagodesigner (5 Jun 2016)

The Last Kingdom me la estoy viendo, es como Vikings pero con menos presupuesto y mas ostias. Recomendable

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_M4.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jun 2016)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hombre, de los piratas en el imaginario popular siempre se ha idealizado su libertad y tal, pero en esta serie se han pasado 24 pueblos. No sé si seguiré viendo esto, la verdad.



Hombre, tenían elecciones democráticas, pensiones, y alguno hasta se dedicó a liberar esclavos con la mala cabezxa de devolverlos a la libertad en tierra de sus enemigos. Aunque no sé si compensa el hecho de que fueran sanguinarios hasta extremos inimaginables.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Jun 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Acabo de terminar la serie que recomendais "The Expanse".
> 
> Buen trabajo de ciencia ficción. Me ha gustado, aunque no para tirar cohetes. Es una mezcla de cine negro de siempre, con "La Cosa" y una estética muy a lo "mass effect". La recomiendo.
> 
> ...



El problema de The Expanse es que los libros son bastante reguleros, casi de fórmula.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 23:18 ----------




cortoplacista dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo conseguirla?, nada es casualidad en esa puta serie y lo poco que he visto me enganchó.



https://kat.cr/the-prisoner-t759774.html


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Jun 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Gracias pero ya las he visto. La primera se me hizo aburrida tras 7 u 8 capitulos. La segunda está tb. bastante bien (con bastantes toques atiquenses por cierto) pero termina siendo muy convencional y hasta previsible.



*Hola , vengo a saludar al imbécil que entra a trollear en un hilo del PRINCIPAL.
Dice el lumbreras no se de que ir en manada ¡me lo dice A MÍ el pedazo de gilipollas!
*



bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.





bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.





*DALE AL RATÓN 

*



bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






*DALE AL RATÓN 

*



bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.







*DALE AL RATÓN 

*



bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






*DALE AL RATÓN 

*



bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






*DALE AL RATÓN 

*



bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.






bestiaxu dijo:


> Hacedle caso a la gitana de Siken que sabe de lo que habla.... lleva viviendo entre su familia desde que la parieron...
> 
> ¿Por cierto no me ibas a trolear y acosar o algo así por todo el foro?
> 
> Me parece que haces honor a tu etnia, mucho ladrar, mucho amenazar... pero si no vais en manada, poco morder.


----------



## Bestiaju (7 Jun 2016)

A ver so tonta del culo.... no sé si te das cuenta, pero vas a acabar expulsada. Luego lloraras y llamarás a mamá y a papá.... 

Por mi sigue, te voy a dedicar un mensaje especial en tu hilo de expulsión, o quizas una canción. 

Y que conste que no te voy a reportar, no hará falta. Eres tan sumamente lela que te lo vas a currar solita. 

------------------------------------------

Por lo demás de Last Kingdom ya le he visto, buena serie, para mi gusto mejor que vikings.

1992, comencé a verla, está bien pero el tema no me atrae especialmente.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Jun 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> A ver so tonta del culo.... no sé si te das cuenta, pero vas a acabar expulsada. Luego lloraras y llamarás a mamá y a papá....



Exacto, acabaré expulsada YO y no *el que con total REINCIDENCIA y mala idea ha ido AL PRINCIPAL a provocar e insultar. *

*Por mucho menos que has hecho tú me han baneado a mí EN GUARDERÍA. Sin reincidencia ni nada, baneo directo hasta por motivos nunca explicados.*

Si no te han callado tu puta "bocaza" con la que insistes EN EL PRINCIPAL ...pues bien ,que demueste moderación de qué va* ¿solo valen los REPORTES EN MANADA y no vale la nada la reincidencia e insistencia en provocar en EL PRINCIPAL sin venir a cuento?*


----------



## Bestiaju (7 Jun 2016)

siken dijo:


> Exacto, acabaré expulsada YO y no *el que con total REINCIDENCIA y mala idea ha ido AL PRINCIPAL a provocar e insultar. *
> 
> *Por mucho menos que has hecho tú me han baneado a mí EN GUARDERÍA. Sin reincidencia ni nada, baneo directo hasta por motivos nunca explicados.*
> 
> Si no te han callado tu puta "bocaza" con la que insistes EN EL PRINCIPAL ...pues bien ,que demueste moderación de qué va* ¿solo valen los REPORTES EN MANADA y no vale la nada la reincidencia e insistencia en provocar en EL PRINCIPAL sin venir a cuento?*



A ver si te enteras so mentecata. Que me la suda lo que hagas, como si quieres empapelar el foro con tus chorradas de gitana chalada e histérica. 

Me voy a meter contigo cuando me salga de los cojones, donde y como me salga de los cojones. Que no eres especial ni tienes ningún tipo de bula... 

Así que mientras no me aburra y me resulte entretenido me voy a cachondear de tí y de tus origenes gitanos cada vez que quiera. 

Por mí puedes seguir intentando joder todos los hilos que quieras, a mi plín. Ya te he dicho que voy a dedicarte una canción en tu hilo de expulsión. 

Por cierto a ver si tienes ovarios de spamear en el subforo de historia, que por allí he participado en varios hilos. 

Venga te estamos esperando.


----------



## Oss (7 Jun 2016)

Apuntaos esta de NETFLIX.


EL CHAPO

EL CHAPO Season 1 TRAILER (2017) Univision & Netflix Series - YouTube


----------



## visaman (7 Jun 2016)

ayer empezó outcast, promete la cosa ser diabólica.


----------



## Oss (10 Jun 2016)

Ótra de Netflix que tiene una pintaza de la leche. 





Stranger Things - Trailer 1 - Netflix [HD] - YouTube

Empieza el 15 de Julio; ochentero tipo goonies; exploradores y super 8.
Parece de extraterrestres.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Jun 2016)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Acabo de terminar la serie que recomendais "The Expanse".
> 
> Buen trabajo de ciencia ficción. Me ha gustado, aunque no para tirar cohetes. Es una mezcla de cine negro de siempre, con "La Cosa" y una estética muy a lo "mass effect". La recomiendo.
> 
> ...



La serie está basada en un libro de ciencia ficción que creo se llevó algunos premios (imagino que sí, de otro modo no se arriesgarían a una adaptación televisa, pienso). No sé si la adaptación es buena o mala porque no conozco la historia original, pero ahí lo dejo.


----------



## QuiSap (10 Jun 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> La serie está basada en un libro de ciencia ficción que creo se llevó algunos premios (imagino que sí, de otro modo no se arriesgarían a una adaptación televisa, pienso). No sé si la adaptación es buena o mala porque no conozco la historia original, pero ahí lo dejo.



Yo la acabo de empezar, se nota que han apostado fuerte y tiene base para el guión, leí que querían que fuese la sucesora de battlestar galactica, creo que tiene 5 temporadas, así que supongo que intentarán alargarla aunque sea solo para amortizar. 

Junto con the expanse he inicado Bloodline, creo que ya la comentaron, falta ver mas capítulos para opinar pero tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Oss (20 Jun 2016)

Westworld: Teaser Trailer (HBO) - YouTube

Primer trailer largo de West World HBO
Parece que por fin la podremos ver.


----------



## barullo (20 Jun 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Westworld: Teaser Trailer (HBO) - YouTube
> 
> Primer trailer largo de West World HBO
> Parece que por fin la podremos ver.



He visto el trailer que has puesto ¿de qué va? ienso:


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> He visto el trailer que has puesto ¿de qué va? ienso:



De un parque tematico de oeste


----------



## Oss (20 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> He visto el trailer que has puesto ¿de qué va? ienso:



Hay peli de los 70.
Parque de atracciones que simula :western; antigua roma;...
Un vaquero (robot), se lía a matar peña porque no le pueden controlar desde el centro de mando del parque.


----------



## Oss (22 Jun 2016)

Ya ha empezado la cuarta temporada de RAY DONOVAN


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Hay peli de los 70.
> Parque de atracciones que simula :western; antigua roma;...
> Un vaquero (robot), se lía a matar peña porque no le pueden controlar desde el centro de mando del parque.



Cuando la estrenen en castellano avisa aqui


----------



## JimJones (23 Jun 2016)

Alguien sabe cuando van a estrenar "El predicador" (the preacher) en España?¿?


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando van a estrenar "El predicador" (the preacher) en España?¿?



¿Cual es esa? ¿la de Hugh Laurie? ienso:


----------



## angek (23 Jun 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando van a estrenar "El predicador" (the preacher) en España?¿?



¿Tiene que ver algo con los tebeos de Vertigo?


----------



## JimJones (23 Jun 2016)

angek dijo:


> ¿Tiene que ver algo con los tebeos de Vertigo?



si, en teoria es una adaptacion de ellos, la obra de Garth Ennis parece que gusta en el ambito de las series, quieren hacer una del Castigador para Netflix de la epoca de Ennis.

PREACHER Season 1 TRAILER (2016) amc Series - YouTube

el trailer, en jUSa se estreno el 22 de mayo.


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2016)

JimJones dijo:


> si, en teoria es una adaptacion de ellos, la obra de Garth Ennis parece que gusta en el ambito de las series, quieren hacer una del Castigador para Netflix de la epoca de Ennis.
> 
> PREACHER Season 1 TRAILER (2016) amc Series - YouTube
> 
> el trailer, en jUSa se estreno el 22 de mayo.



Esa no es la que yo pensaba ienso:


----------



## Oss (24 Jun 2016)

Ya están disponibles en Internete los episodios de la segunda temporada, 11 12 y 13. Que ha continuado el 1 de Junio.

Una nueva con un conocido personaje muerto en vikings. 










2 episodios disponibles


----------



## Oss (24 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando la estrenen en castellano avisa aqui



Seguro que avisaré cuando salga en inglés subtitulado.... lo de español creo que será más difícil.


----------



## barullo (24 Jun 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Seguro que avisaré cuando salga en inglés subtitulado.... lo de español creo que será más difícil.



Pues te podías tirar el rollo, caraestaca


----------



## Oss (24 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Pues te podías tirar el rollo, caraestaca



Si sale y me entero aviso.
:


----------



## QuiSap (24 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Esa no es la que yo pensaba ienso:



Van por el cuarto, totalmente recomendable.


----------



## barullo (24 Jun 2016)

QuiSap dijo:


> Van por el cuarto, totalmente recomendable.



La que yo decía es la de Hugh Laurie







el Infiltrado


----------



## ranro (24 Jun 2016)

Un par de recomendaciones seriéfilas:
Braindead - De los creadores de The Good Wife. Es una mezcla loca entre El ala oeste de la Casa Blanca y la Invasión de los Ultracuerpos. He visto el episodio piloto y promete bastante. Además la prota es la diosa Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

Spartacus - Nunca una serie tan pulp y con tanta violencia y sexo gratuito fue tan buena. El último capítulo es épico y espectacular casi a la altura de Juego de Tronos.


----------



## hurdygurdy (25 Jun 2016)

"Wolf Creek", miniserie basada ligeramente en la película australiana del mismo título. Un juego del gato y el ratón entre una muchacha y un asesino en serie en el entorno hostil del outback australiano. No es precisamente una obra maestra, pero lo suficientemente entretenida y bien hecha como para habérmela ventilado en un par de días.

Wolf Creek - A Stan Original Series - Official Trailer - YouTube

Atención: Spoiler.


Spoiler



Final decepcionante, abierto para una posible segunda temporada.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Jun 2016)

barullo dijo:


> La que yo decía es la de Hugh Laurie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La he visto, barulleti, es "mini serie" (6 episodios), basada en una novela de Lecarre
Se deja ver, es como una película larga.

Creó que ese formato de serie corta es muy explotable: pueden dar desarrollo a cosas que en una película necesariamente se quedan fuera, y no existe el compromiso de tirar de la madeja hasta el infinito o meter relleno como pasa en algunas series. Una buena idea, un buen guión, y ventilar el asunto en no más de 10 capítulos


----------



## --- (25 Jun 2016)

Yo solo queria compartir con vosotros una serie que me da muchísimo asco creo que se llama "5 hermanos"


----------



## barullo (25 Jun 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> La he visto, barulleti, es "mini serie" (6 episodios), basada en una novela de Lecarre
> Se deja ver, es como una película larga.
> 
> Creó que ese formato de serie corta es muy explotable: pueden dar desarrollo a cosas que en una película necesariamente se quedan fuera, y no existe el compromiso de tirar de la madeja hasta el infinito o meter relleno como pasa en algunas series. Una buena idea, un buen guión, y ventilar el asunto en no más de 10 capítulos



Así lo creo yo también, amijou ienso:

eso deberían haber hecho con "Juego de Tronos" que le está sucediendo lo que dices: acabó en la 3ª o 4ª temporada (o debía haber acabado ahí) y están metiendo morralla de relleno que sobra y estorba a mi juicio 

pero también hay que tener en cuenta que cuando una serie tiene mucho éxito es dificil para la productora matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro

Pd: yo no he visto "el infiltrado" pero me han hablado muy bien de ella


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jul 2016)

Ya ha salido la 2ª temp de Dark Matter


----------



## Caesar (6 Jul 2016)

Alguien ha visto la Noruega Okkupert?


----------



## Kozak (6 Jul 2016)

Caesar dijo:


> Alguien ha visto la Noruega Okkupert?



Propaganda OTANica con el rango de expresiones faciales típico de los vikingos cuyos padres son primos. Ni puto caso.


----------



## visaman (7 Jul 2016)

umm una versionde juego de tronos en Carabanchel, la elipa, san blas, Vallecas, masmolaria.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (7 Jul 2016)

Me está gustando mucho más de lo que esperaba _The Preacher_, entre líneas y capítulo a capítulo hay mucha filosofía en el sentido de que plantea preguntas muy buenas.

No se parece en casi nada a lo poco que leí del cómic, la serie es infinitamente mejor (de momento).


----------



## barullo (7 Jul 2016)

Terminadas de ver por mi parte las 3 temporadas de "Penny Dreadful" y la única de "Hap And Leonard"

se las recomiendo a todo el mundo que quiera ver series diferentes

también recordaros que ya está disponible la 2ª temporada completa de "Marco Polo"


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 Jul 2016)

El declive en la tercera temporada de Penny Dreadful sólo es comparable al declive de la sexta de Game Of Thrones. *Eran *dos de mis series preferidas. A Penny se la cargaron (menos mal), pero a Game la van a seguir estirando hasta que pillemos cáncer de ojos.

Muy buena la primera temporada de Bloodline (aun tengo que ver un papel de Ben Mendelsohn que no me guste, auténtico secundario de lujo). Estamos con la segunda ahora...


----------



## Caesar (8 Jul 2016)

Kozak dijo:


> Propaganda OTANica con el rango de expresiones faciales típico de los vikingos cuyos padres son primos. Ni puto caso.




Gracias Kozak, ya me olía que sería propaganda antirusa de los cojones, pero a lo mejor había una posibilidad de que fuese algo interesante (el planteamiento es pura fantasía). Ni de coña la veo.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2016 at 10:50 ----------




BONDED BY BLOOD dijo:


> El declive en la tercera temporada de Penny Dreadful sólo es comparable al declive de la sexta de Game Of Thrones. *Eran *dos de mis series preferidas. A Penny se la cargaron (menos mal), pero a Game la van a seguir estirando hasta que pillemos cáncer de ojos.
> 
> Muy buena la primera temporada de Bloodline (aun tengo que ver un papel de Ben Mendelsohn que no me guste, auténtico secundario de lujo). Estamos con la segunda ahora...




Yo estoy viendo la segunda de Penny dreadful y creo que mejora a la primera aunque estoy hasta los cojones del travelo ese. Que decepción si la tercera da un bajón.

Bloodline la suelen poner muy bien, me la apunto.


----------



## barullo (8 Jul 2016)

La 3ª da un pequeño bajón en comparación, pero tampoco es como para pegarse un tiro joder...:

se puede ver perfectamente y además sabiendo que termina


----------



## Oss (11 Jul 2016)

Ya está en Internete el primer episodio de la segunda temporada de MR. ROBOT

Más cosas!!!!
Acabo de terminar de ver Sons of Anarchy. Me ha parecido una de las mejores series que he visto. Con un final digno de una gran serie. 

SPOILER del final de Sons of Anarchy 
Jax Teller Death Scene - Sons of Anarchy Ending - Full HD - YouTube


----------



## Mabuse (11 Jul 2016)

BONDED BY BLOOD dijo:


> El declive en la tercera temporada de Penny Dreadful sólo es comparable al declive de la sexta de Game Of Thrones. *Eran *dos de mis series preferidas. A Penny se la cargaron (menos mal), pero a Game la van a seguir estirando hasta que pillemos cáncer de ojos.
> 
> Muy buena la primera temporada de Bloodline (aun tengo que ver un papel de Ben Mendelsohn que no me guste, auténtico secundario de lujo). Estamos con la segunda ahora...



Es bastante menos culebrón la tercera, auqne se les va la olla cosa fina. Es lo divertido de esa serie, hiperbólica y desmadrada.


----------



## Oss (12 Jul 2016)

Este viernes 15 se estrenan la serie.
Como es de Netflix suben todos los episodios.
A mi me recuerda a clásicos de los 80 como exploradores o goonies.


----------



## Oss (12 Jul 2016)

Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell: Launch Trailer - BBC One - YouTube

Buscando otra cosa... me he encontrado esta serie que me acabo de bajar.
Me ha recordado en cosas a Penny Dreadful por ser en época napoleónica y con toques fantásticos.
Echad un ojo a los trailer.
Uno de los protas es el hermano boxeador con parkinson de Ray Donovan.


----------



## Oss (15 Jul 2016)

Primeros minutos de la serie.
Stranger Things - The Vanishing of Will Byers - Netflix [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Mabuse (15 Jul 2016)

Por cierto, ¿Alguien le ha echado un ojo ya a Charlie Jade? Es por conocer la opinión que les merece la serie. Ya les digo que me sorprendió gratamente en muchos aspectos.


----------



## MasMax (15 Jul 2016)

Una de mis preferidas: The thick of it









4 temporadas más algún episodio especial.

Sátira del sistema político británico.

Genial!


----------



## angek (15 Jul 2016)

MasMax dijo:


> Una de mis preferidas: The thick of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como sólo ellos son capaces de satirizarlo. 

Me gustó bastante esa serie y me gustaría leer una comparativa con House of Cards para ver cuál la mete más dentro del estómago (no he visto la segunda).


----------



## Kozak (15 Jul 2016)

Ambas son simples refritos de Sí, Ministro. Pero sin su gracia.

Did Yes, Minister predict Boris Johnson's promotion to Foreign Secretary 35 years ago? - Mirror Online


----------



## Oss (16 Jul 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Ya esta el.episodio 2 mr robot.pregunta sobre el uno,el dos aun no lo vi
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yo creo que si
Además hay escenas que pasa lo mismo que con el padre.
Si uno interviene, el otro no.


----------



## hurdygurdy (16 Jul 2016)

*The Night Of*

HBO sigue pisando fuerte, primer episodio muy prometedor.

The Night Of: Seeing Trailer (HBO) - YouTube


----------



## Oss (17 Jul 2016)

Primer trailer de la segunda temporada de:
ASH vs EVIL DEAD

Ash vs Evil Dead | Season 2 Tease | STARZ - YouTube


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (18 Jul 2016)

¿La 3 temporada de Penny dreadful es aún peor que la segunda?

Hostia puta.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (18 Jul 2016)

¿Alguien viendo Stranger Things, la nueva de Netflix? LLevo 4 capítulos y me está gustando, es entretenida, es una serie que yo creo que a todos los fans de las pelis ochenteras les gustará (y a los que no, probablemente no les gustará).


----------



## visaman (18 Jul 2016)

hoy alas 22:30 3n antena 3 estrenan lucifer, es una comedia policiaca


----------



## barullo (18 Jul 2016)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> ¿La 3 temporada de Penny dreadful es aún peor que la segunda?
> 
> Hostia puta.



la puedes ver sin problemas porque está entretenida sin más...

y además acaba ya la serie con esta 3ª temporada y se explican muchas cosas como lo del hombre lobo por ejemplo 



Cygnus Saint dijo:


> ¿Alguien viendo Stranger Things, la nueva de Netflix? LLevo 4 capítulos y me está gustando, es entretenida, es una serie que yo creo que a todos los fans de las pelis ochenteras les gustará (y a los que no, probablemente no les gustará).



La está comentando Oss en la página anterior...

la voy a bajar ya que habláis tan bien de ella


----------



## Oss (18 Jul 2016)

visaman dijo:


> hoy alas 22:30 3n antena 3 estrenan lucifer, es una comedia policiaca



Es muy mala para mi gusto. Floja diría yo. Ví el piloto hace tiempo en inglés y ya lo comenté aquí.
Si ese es Lucifer me dá más miedo otra gente. Y es más poderoso hasta Bobada.

---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 20:41 ----------




Cygnus Saint dijo:


> ¿Alguien viendo Stranger Things, la nueva de Netflix? LLevo 4 capítulos y me está gustando, es entretenida, es una serie que yo creo que a todos los fans de las pelis ochenteras les gustará (y a los que no, probablemente no les gustará).



Podría haber sido de los ochenta con toda normalidad. Ambiente a los Goonies y Exploradores. Como ya pasó hace tiempo cuando sacaron Super 8.


barullo dijo:


> la puedes ver sin problemas porque está entretenida sin más...
> 
> y además acaba ya la serie con esta 3ª temporada y se explican muchas cosas como lo del hombre lobo por ejemplo
> 
> ...


----------



## Oss (20 Jul 2016)

Ash vs Evil Dead | Season 2 Trailer | STARZ - YouTube

ASH vs EVIL DEAD season 2
Cómo me gusta esta serie


----------



## visaman (20 Jul 2016)

ha empezado la segunda temporada de Carabanchel el docudrama donde el trufito se nos luce y vive peligrosamente.


----------



## Oss (21 Jul 2016)

He empezado a verme (la veré mezclando la con otras series).

LOST

que tuve que dajar de verla cuando la echaban en la tv por motivos laborales y de cuidado de hij@s pequeños.

Entre la cantidad de famos@s actores que salieron de aquí... reconozco que otra vez me vuelvo a sentir excitado viendo a Envangeline Lilly.


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2016)

Yo estoy acabando la 2ª temp de Marco Polo...

es muy interesante...muchas intrigas para alcanzar el poder 

si podéis echadle un hogo hacedlo


----------



## QuiSap (21 Jul 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Ash vs Evil Dead | Season 2 Trailer | STARZ - YouTube
> 
> ASH vs EVIL DEAD season 2
> Cómo me gusta esta serie



De lo mas fresco en tiempo, voy por el tercero de la segunda temporada de Gomorra, ha valido la pena esperar. La calidad de esta serie es brutal, tal vez no llegue a Roma Criminal, pero consigue meterte de lleno en la vida de Scampia. 
Gomorra - Il trailer della seconda stagione - YouTube


----------



## Oss (21 Jul 2016)

Shooter (USA Network) Trailer HD - YouTube

He visto que está disponible en Internet el primer episodio de Shooter.
¿Alguien lo ha visto?


----------



## Oss (23 Jul 2016)

Trailer oficial de la segunda temporada de:
The Man in the High Castle season 2.
The Man in the High Castle Season 2 - Official Teaser - YouTube


----------



## Oss (23 Jul 2016)

Trailer de MARVELS IRON FIST
Marvel's Iron Fist - SDCC - First Look - Netflix [HD] - YouTube

Y trailer de
MARVELS DEFENDERS
Marvel's The Defenders - SDCC Teaser - Netflix [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (24 Jul 2016)

Strangers things va para mainstream pero es un pecado no verla si tienes 30-40 años.

E incluso Winona Ryder parece actriz y todo.

Espléndida.


----------



## Visillera (24 Jul 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Trailer oficial de la segunda temporada de:
> The Man in the High Castle season 2.
> The Man in the High Castle Season 2 - Official Teaser - YouTube



Me pongo los dientes largos

---------- Post added 24-jul-2016 at 12:27 ----------




arguimaño dijo:


> Yo solo queria compartir con vosotros una serie que me da muchísimo asco creo que se llama "5 hermanos"



Es comedia drama familiar. Para pasar el rato


----------



## Hyperion (24 Jul 2016)

Serie para hombres:







Fantásticamente ridícula, y jodidamente entretenida, con una BSO de puta madre. La muy recomiendo.


----------



## Oss (24 Jul 2016)

Vikings: Season 4 Returns Comic-Con Full Trailer | History - YouTube

The Walking Dead - Season 7 - Comic-Con Trailer - YouTube

Trailer WUAPOS de series WUENAS....

VIKINGS & THE WALKING DEAD


----------



## Oss (30 Jul 2016)

La serie que recomendé Stranger Things, me parece un gran sueño echo realidad para todos aquellos que vivimos infancia en los 80 y disfrutamos de los Goonies; Exploradores; ET; ...


----------



## Mabuse (30 Jul 2016)

Oss dijo:


> La serie que recomendé Stranger Things, me parece un gran sueño echo realidad para todos aquellos que vivimos infancia en los 80 y disfrutamos de los Goonies; Exploradores; ET; ...



Apartre de que tiene la intriga bien llevada, los niños no dan dentera, todo un logro.


----------



## Oss (30 Jul 2016)

Mabuse dijo:


> Apartre de que tiene la intriga bien llevada, los niños no dan dentera, todo un logro.









Los niños molan, porque no son de escuela de "Modelos", y tienen comportamiento de niños.
Stranger Things: funny kid Dustin compilation - YouTube


----------



## p_pin (31 Jul 2016)

Hay alguna que he visto que no se ha comentado o ha pasado "sin pena ni gloria"

Para los que les guste las de ciencia ficción y el espacio, aunque es mucho más que eso
-*Battlestar Galáctica*
Galáctica, estrella de combate (TV Series 2004
Muy completa, personajes elaborados, un poco liosa por la gran cantidad de contenido que hay, +70 capítulos, mini-serie de 3 horas en dos partes, "webepisodios" (que explican más detalles de la serie), más dos películas... si alguien le interesa es importante seguir el orden de visionado, en este enlace se puede ver dicho orden:
Battlestar Galactica (serie de televisión de 2004 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)
(sale mal el enlace por que deja fuera el cierre del paréntesis)


-*A dos metros bajo tierra*
Creo que esta es una de esas series que en algún momento hay que ver, o intentarlo. A alguno le chocará ver a "Dexter" hacer de homosexual reprimido 
Argumento de filmaffinity


Spoiler



Serie de TV. (2001-2005). 5 temporadas. 63 episodios. Narra la vida de los miembros de una peculiar familia de Los Ángeles que posee una empresa funeraria. El día de Nochebuena, cuando Nathaniel Fisher (Jenkins) esperaba la llegada de su hijo Nate (Krause), muere en un accidente de coche. La dominante madre del chico, Ruth (Conroy), tiene una aventura. Su hermano David (Hall), un gay que no ha salido del armario, dirige el negocio familiar, y su hermana Claire (Ambrose) es una problemática adolescente que consume drogas. La única persona aparentemente normal de la vida de Nate es Brenda (Griffiths), una apasionada mujer a la que conoce en un avión. Lo malo es que la familia de Brenda es aún más desequilibrada que la de Nate. (FILMAFFINITY)



Esta comedia-ficción entiendo que no pueda gustar a "todos los públicos"
*- Misfits*
Misfits (Inadaptados) (Serie de TV) (2009) - FilmAffinity





_Sinopsis: Tras una extraña tormenta, un grupo de delincuentes e inadaptados sociales consiguen superpoderes_

He de decir que a esta serie le de un plus uno de los personajes, que en la tercera temporada ya no sale, la dejé de ver, pero las dos primeras la recomiendo.
El primer episodio ya da una idea clara de cómo es el resto de la serie


----------



## clemenzzza (31 Jul 2016)

he visto la segunda temporada de gomorra, había leído varios comentarios negativos sobre ella pero a mí me ha gustado y enganchado tanto como la primera ( que me encantó ). 







también ví la primera temporada de bloodline muy recomendada aquí y en el resto de la red aún gustándome me ha decepcionado un poco esperaba más, me ha recordado a the affair ( aunque ésta es posterior ), las dos mezclan el drama familiar, las localizaciones veraniegas americanas y el toque criminal.


----------



## Mabuse (31 Jul 2016)

Al fin he empezado a ver "El ministerio del Tiempo". Interesante, aunque al del Samur no lo trago, en tres episodios todos los actores recurrentes se adaptan y empiezan a actuar como Dios manda y el tío sigue empeñado en ser más falso que un duro de cartón. Las caracterizaciones son muy buenas, no sé si el atrezzo pasaría el test de Kubrik pero da el pego, y las historias son entretenidas y con intriga.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Ago 2016)

El otro día empecé a ver la miniserie _Strange Things_, tiene un aire a ET de Spielberg, sólo un aire, pero es bastante más interesante.

La verdad es que sentí una profunda nostalgia de la década de los 80 viendo la serie. La recomiendo.


----------



## Oss (3 Ago 2016)

Eleven (011), de Stranger Things. Me recuerda a Tetsuo de AKIRA.






En los poderes... claro está!
Eleven Saves Mike ~ Stranger Things Scene - YouTube
Akira - Menace | "Tetsuo's Power" an Akira AMV - YouTube


----------



## Oss (12 Ago 2016)

refugee dijo:


> intento buscar la de strange things y no la encuentro en internet....
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Vikings en septiembre!

Alguien ha visto esta???
"VICE PRINCIPALS"
de la HBO comedia
VICE PRINCIPALS Season 1 TRAILER (2016) HBO Series - YouTube


----------



## Oss (14 Ago 2016)

Me he bajado esta ya veremos que tal. Es de una secta.






Y esta que comenté hace meses de Netflix ya está disponible. Traduciéndose en la web argenteam

Es de música en el NEW YORK de los años 70.






También estoy viendo la segunda tanda de episodios de la segunda temporada de KINGDOM (MMA).
Del 11 al 20.


----------



## Oss (19 Ago 2016)

Acabo de ver hace un rato el 7° episodio de la segunda temp de MR. ROBOT y he flipado!!!! 

Joder como han girado la historia bien hilvanada y yo que creía que ya no me iban a sorprender!!!!
Puf!!!


----------



## Visillera (19 Ago 2016)

Yo sigo Tyrant y Power. Ambas enganchan pero está claro que la última es para negros


----------



## Oss (22 Ago 2016)

Con un conocido personaje muerto en vikings. 










Empezando a verla y engancha.
Familia de ladrones que reciben un nuevo miembro, un hijo de una hermana recién muerta de sobredosis. (¿se unirá a ellos o los delatará a la pasma?).

Acción; violencia; robos; drogas; y los "malos" son los protas.


----------



## Oss (23 Ago 2016)




----------



## Oss (27 Ago 2016)

Hap And Leonard disponible en español en mejortorrent


----------



## Oss (28 Ago 2016)

Por fin!!!!

Estreno oficial el día 2 de Octubre de 2016.
Westworld Trailer (HBO) - MATURE VERSION - YouTube


----------



## Jabulari (28 Ago 2016)

Yo me vi Blue Mountain State en V.O y es la hostia para echarse unas risas


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## klesliem (28 Ago 2016)

Stranger Things parece ser que han confirmado la segunda temporada, y que será secuela. 
Recomiendo The Outcast, del creador de Walking Dead, sobre demonios y exorcismos. 
También está curiosa The Preacher, del estilo al cómic pero cambiando un poco el argumento. Es de cachondeo, para no tomársela en serio. 
Por último, no se si comentada ya por aquí o no, The Strain, de vampiros 'de verdad', creada por Guillermo del Toro, basada en una trilogía de libros también suyos. Los libros están mejor (como suele ser habitual) pero la serie se deja ver, y el primer episodio de la primera temporada es el mejor primer episodio que recuerdo. Hoy empieza la tercera temporada, y creo que última (al menos los libros son 3,aunwue a la serie aún le queda mucho).


----------



## Oss (29 Ago 2016)

TVShow Time - Tu calendario de series de televisión

Recomiendo que probéis esta web y su APP: TVSHOW Time

Y esta web
TV Calendar August 2016 - Prime Time TV Schedule & TV Episode Calendar: Track your favourite TV shows


----------



## Ragnar (30 Ago 2016)

Ahora que ha comenzado su 3º temporada os recomiendo *Halt and Catch Fire*, la empece a ver justo con Mr. Robot, que fue cuando me la recomendaron y me gusto muchísimo más, Mr. Robot a su lado es algo para niños.


----------



## Oss (1 Sep 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Ahora que ha comenzado su 3º temporada os recomiendo *Halt and Catch Fire*, la empece a ver justo con Mr. Robot, que fue cuando me la recomendaron y me gusto muchísimo más, Mr. Robot a su lado es algo para niños.



Mr. Robot se diferencia por no haber existido nunca una serie con ese guión y giros de historia. Y la forma a temporal de contar lo sucedido. Que requiere de una segunda visión de temporadas completas para sacarle todo el jugo. Por eso es más especial que otras.


----------



## necromancer (1 Sep 2016)

Ragnar dijo:


> Ahora que ha comenzado su 3º temporada os recomiendo *Halt and Catch Fire*, la empece a ver justo con Mr. Robot, que fue cuando me la recomendaron y me gusto muchísimo más, Mr. Robot a su lado es algo para niños.



Halt and Catch Fire es cojonuda, tiene una estética muy especial y los actores están muy muy bien, y relata un tiempo en los 80 muy interesante, para mi es una de las series de la década, lo que pasa es que no es para todos los públicos, te tiene que gustar el tema.


----------



## Oss (2 Sep 2016)

Ash vs Evil Dead | Season 2 First Look | STARZ - YouTube

Ash Vs Evil Dead temporada 2 se estrena el 2 de Octubre de 2016.







Narcos | #WhoKilledPablo Trailer [HD] - Season 2 Available September 2 | Netflix - YouTube
Ya desde hoy disponible la segunda temporada de NARCOS.







THE EXPANSE | Season 2 Trailer | Syfy - YouTube

The Expanse (temporada 2):
17 de Enero de 2017.








Segunda temporada completa el 16 de Diciembre de 2016.






Confirmada segunda temporada de COLONY






Y una miniserie de HISTORY Chanel. 
SIX sobre las fuerzas especiales yankees vs moros.

Toda esta información y mucha más en:
TV Calendar September 2016 - Prime Time TV Schedule & TV Episode Calendar: Track your favourite TV shows


----------



## El Rey de las Choppers (2 Sep 2016)

The Night Of Temporada 1 online | Ver Series Online Gratis

Acabo de terminar de ver esta serie y me ha encantado.


----------



## Oss (2 Sep 2016)

El Rey de las Choppers dijo:


> The Night Of Temporada 1 online | Ver Series Online Gratis
> 
> Acabo de terminar de ver esta serie y me ha encantado.



Cuenta un poco de que vá!!!
Porque yo tenía dudas de si verla o no.


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Cuenta un poco de que vá!!!
> Porque yo tenía dudas de si verla o no.



Es un remake de una miniserie británica. Va de un pakistaní de NY que es acusado de violar y matar a una chica de 22 años. Guión soberbio de Richard Price y Steve Zaillan, y excelentes interpretaciones, especialmente John Turturro, que hace de abogado del paki.


----------



## McNulty (3 Sep 2016)

Stranger Things no es para tanto. Otro ejemplo más de borreguismo social.

No es mala. Lo que pasa es que la generacion de los goonies es muy numerosa y esta serie va dirigida a ese público.

La serie es lentisima y bastante predecible. Quizá lo mejor sea el reparto de actores.


----------



## LeeMarvin (3 Sep 2016)

He visto "Jack Irish " . 6 capis de serie neo noir a la australiana con Guy Pearce de prota. No está mal...


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Stranger Things no es para tanto. Otro ejemplo más de borreguismo social.
> 
> No es mala. Lo que pasa es que la generacion de los goonies es muy numerosa y esta serie va dirigida a ese público.
> 
> La serie es lentisima y bastante predecible. Quizá lo mejor sea el reparto de actores.



Pertenezco a esa generación y tampoco me ha parecido para tanto. Lo curioso es que haya calado muy bien entre mucha gente que no había nacido por aquel entonces, incluso entre los "millennials".


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Stranger Things no es para tanto. Otro ejemplo más de borreguismo social.
> 
> No es mala. Lo que pasa es que la generacion de los goonies es muy numerosa y esta serie va dirigida a ese público.
> 
> La serie es lentisima y bastante predecible. Quizá lo mejor sea el reparto de actores.



Bueno, dependerá de con qué lo compares. Es una serie de culto más que buena, es decir, está dirigida a los amantes de los 80 (entre los que me incluyo).

Mis valores son los de los 80 o los de los 60 si me apuras, por tanto gran parte, para decir si algo es bueno o es malo, depende de esos valores dentro de los cuales hay valores morales también.

Por ejemplo, esta serie no va de lo bueno y guay que es ser mafioso o asesino, no va de malotes (aunque salga un malote no es el protagonista), ni de gente llena de tatuajes y ciclados que parecen el muñeco de michelín.

En este sentido es infinitamente superior a casi todas las series actuales.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 13:57 ----------




klesliem dijo:


> The Strain, de vampiros 'de verdad', creada por Guillermo del Toro, basada en una trilogía de libros también suyos.



La estoy viendo ahora y la serie es bastante mala. Se deja ver pero es bastante mala. Digamos que para perder un poco el tiempo está bien... pero habrá mucha gente que no tolere verla de lo mala que es.


----------



## klesliem (3 Sep 2016)

Puede ser mala. A mi la segunda temporada de Mr Robot por ejemplo me parece bastante peor. 4 grillaos que se han reunido a fumar porros y escribir algo que parece un guión pero que en realidad no lo es, y que aún así la gente dice que esta bien. Me los imagino de nuevo juntos y descojonados viendo que la gente dice que esa mierda esta bien...


----------



## nate (3 Sep 2016)

¿Que os parece Orange is the new Black? A mi me ha enganchado la trama y los personajes.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Sep 2016)

nate dijo:


> ¿Que os parece Orange is the new Black? A mi me ha enganchado la trama y los personajes.



Creo que llegué a ver dos temporadas y me aburrió. Se repite mucho y la trama no avanza en ninguna historia interesante.

Se puede ver para perder el tiempo pero no le veo nada especialmente destacable, excepto lo de cuando muestran que entrenan cucarachas para hacer contrabando de cigarrillos, el resto lo he olvidado.


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2016)

nate dijo:


> ¿Que os parece Orange is the new Black? A mi me ha enganchado la trama y los personajes.



Solo aguanté el primer capítulo.

El reparto penoso, las gracias sin gracia, un pufo brutal a empoderamiento feminoide y una actriz principal soporífera y mala como ella sola.

Es una serie para entretener a las treintañeras y hace su función.


----------



## Oss (4 Sep 2016)

El día 12/09/2016 empieza Quarry. Y Me llama la atención. La veré!

Trailer: Quarry Season 1 | Cinemax - YouTube


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Sep 2016)

Ya está Narcos rippeado en eMule, como es de Netflix lo liberan toda la temporada junta: 






---------- Post added 04-sep-2016 at 10:03 ----------

Ayer empecé a ver Halt & Catch fire y con la introducción del personaje femenino me parece que le resta verosimilitud, se nota que está ahí solo por tener una hembra.


----------



## Oss (4 Sep 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ya está Narcos rippeado en eMule, como es de Netflix lo liberan toda la temporada junta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Narcos está desde el día 2/9/2016


----------



## Bobesponjista (4 Sep 2016)

Yo que soy seriofila de pro, a quien le guste el anime dejo esta aportacion, serie de accion y filosofia, con una banda sonora de p... madre


----------



## klesliem (4 Sep 2016)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ya está Narcos rippeado en eMule, como es de Netflix lo liberan toda la temporada junta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El personaje femenino también aporta el que haya un protagonista que quiera y pueda encamarse con otro, sin tener que ser gay. Aunque en este caso... Oh wait!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (4 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Stranger Things no es para tanto. Otro ejemplo más de borreguismo social.
> 
> No es mala. Lo que pasa es que la generacion de los goonies es muy numerosa y esta serie va dirigida a ese público.
> 
> La serie es lentisima y bastante predecible. Quizá lo mejor sea el reparto de actores.



Vamos a ver, que el argumento no es la octava maravilla del mundo es algo que más o menos tenemos todos claro; pero hay que reconocer que está sorprendentemente bien hecha (este es el quid), para lo que se ve hoy en día.

Eso, una pizca de nostalgia, y el hecho de que estemos en un momento de revival de los 80 (X-Men Apocalypse, etc... Hay unas cuantas pelis recientes que parecen ir en esa dirección - espero, por cierto, en que esto se traduzca en que las mujeres vuelvan a estar tan delgadas como en aquella epoca! :rolleye es el motivo por el cual esta teniendo bastante éxito hoy.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Sep 2016)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo que soy seriofila de pro, a quien le guste el anime dejo esta aportacion, serie de accion y filosofia, con una banda sonora de p... madre



¿Seguro que esto tiene filosofía? ienso:ienso:


----------



## McNulty (4 Sep 2016)

Bueno a ver cómo está la segunda season de Narcos...la primera dejo el listón altísimo. Tengo mucho hype.

Serpiente Klyssen eso de que Stranger Things está muy bien hecha, déjame que lo ponga entre paréntesis. Es una serie muy normalita, y diría que demasiado infantil, tal y como es la generación Sandwich que se crió en los 80. Se podría hablar mucho de esto. Que las mujeres este más delgadas? Más aún? Es precisamente lo contrario. Es bueno que esté muriendo el canon escandinavo de belleza, siendo sustituido por un canon de belleza más natural y real. Las curvas mandan.

Y yo no creo que sea un tema de valores como decía Masacroso.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Sep 2016)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Eso, una pizca de nostalgia, y el hecho de que estemos en un momento de *revival de los 80 (X-Men Apocalypse*, etc...



Eso quiere decir que para rendir homenaje a la salida de teta de Sabrina en la Nochevieja de 1987 Sophie Turner va a enseñar una teta en _X-men: Apocalypse_.

No sabes la alegría que me da esa noticia y las ganas que tengo de ver la peli.


----------



## Oss (4 Sep 2016)

Yo lo que sé es que no existe "La Serie Perfecta Qué A Todos Guste"; eso si que sería raro de ver. Por eso muchas veces es un error el hablar en términos ABSOLUTISTAS TOTALITARIOS del tipo "¡Es una mierda!"; "¡Esta es mucho mejor!"; ... etc.

Sobre gustos colores y si hay series que tienen controversia y gente con partidarios y detractores. Es porque es un echo NORMAL. Y eso no indica que ninguno de los dos bandos tenga razón ABSOLUTA TOTALITARIA. 
Pero tampoco parecen darse cuenta muchos que no hace falta elegir una u otra. Porque puedes ver todas y gustarte todas.
No hace falta elegir entre ver:

Game of Thrones Vs The Walking Dead. 

Narcos Vs Generarían Kill

The Sopranos Vs OZ

Mr. Robot Vs DareDevil

Sons of Anarchy Vs The Wire

Porque por fortuna con internet puedes ver todas. Y gustarte todas estas...

A mi por ejemplo no me gusta perder mi tiempo viendo:

CSI
GYM TONY
CASTLE
MIAMI 5.0
...

pero tampoco pierdo mi tiempo hablado de que no me gustan.

Y lo peor es casi el comportamiento infantil de querer que TODOS los demás tengan que pensar igual... que a TODOS los demás tampoco les tenga que gustar o que sí les tenga que gustar.


----------



## McNulty (5 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Yo lo que sé es que no existe "La Serie Perfecta Qué A Todos Guste"; eso si que sería raro de ver. Por eso muchas veces es un error el hablar en términos ABSOLUTISTAS TOTALITARIOS del tipo "¡Es una mierda!"; "¡Esta es mucho mejor!"; ... etc.
> 
> Sobre gustos colores y si hay series que tienen controversia y gente con partidarios y detractores. Es porque es un echo NORMAL. Y eso no indica que ninguno de los dos bandos tenga razón ABSOLUTA TOTALITARIA.
> Pero tampoco parecen darse cuenta muchos que no hace falta elegir una u otra. Porque puedes ver todas y gustarte todas.
> ...



Me niego a aceptar cualquier criterio. Eso es subjetivismo puro y duro.

Hay series que objetivamente son una puta mierda, y hay otras que son obras maestras. Si nos ponemos en ese plan subjetivista gilipollitas, para que cojones estamos en un foro? 

Que tengas un gusto estético sin definir y que te falte criterio para juzgar cine, es tu problema. 

A mí no me vale todo. Y la realidad de lo que digo se impone necesariamente. Que películas como Starwars sean consideradas obras geniales, no responde a la opinión de cuatro frikies aburridos, sino a un gusto estético y cinematográfico completamente universal.


----------



## Oss (5 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Me niego a aceptar cualquier criterio. Eso es subjetivismo puro y duro.
> 
> Hay series que objetivamente son una puta mierda, y hay otras que son obras maestras. Si nos ponemos en ese plan subjetivista gilipollitas, para que cojones estamos en un foro?
> 
> ...



Pero al fin y al cabo es subjetivo. Porque tu eres incapaz de crear un guión; dirigir una serie o peli o actuar. Te puede gustar el sci-ci o no. Y si no te gusta estarás anteponiendo tu gusto por encima de la calidad de la obra. Lo mismo pasa con el echo de que hay libros; pelis; series... destinadas a un público (infantil; femenino; masculino;...).
Lo mismo pasa con todo. Deporte; Música; etc.

Si no crees posible que de niño algo que te gustara te pueda dejar de gustar o algo que no te gustase te pueda empezar a gustar;... eso sí que es raro.

Yo lo que digo que mi opinión puede no ser compartida por los demás. Y, NO PASA NADA!!!!  

Pero si alguien que tiene la impresión que él es el único que tiene razón. Está claro que tiene un problema. Un problema bastante serio incluso peligroso.

P.D. cita tres series Puta mierda y tres obras maestras.
Y ahora tres putas mierdas y tres obras maestras de cuando eras pequeño. 
(También hay que tener en cuenta tu edad actual).


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (5 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay series que objetivamente son una puta mierda, y hay otras que son obras maestras.



Me gustaría conocer qué análisis científico utilizas para decir que existe la posibilidad de la objetividad en la crítica literaria o cinéfila :XX::XX:


----------



## Oss (5 Sep 2016)

Disponibles en Internet los Ep. Pilotos de:







JEAN CLAU DE VAN JOHNSON







THE TICK


son dos comedias.

Yo seguramente me vea la del van damme.


----------



## silenus (5 Sep 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Bueno ya la recomendé en otro hilo:
> 
> *DARK MATTER*
> 
> ...



Coincido. Serie que me está gustando mucho.

No tiene grandes efectos especiales (se nota la falta de presupuesto) pero lo suple con una trama llena de sorpresas y con buenos personajes, aunque algo estereotipados. Pero sobre todo no toma al espectador por SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO explicando las cosas veinte veces: hay que estar atento a los pequeños detalles que en ocasiones son solamente visuales, al fin y al cabo una imagen vale más que mil palabras... siempre que el que la vea esté un poco atento y comprenda el significado, claro.

La serie comienza cuando los seis personajes principales despiertan de sus cápsulas de estasis en una nave espacial y ninguno recuerda quién es, a qué se dedica, ni cómo ha llegado a esa nave. Ni siquiera recuerdan sus nombres.

Si os gustó Firefly o Farscape, esta es vuestra serie. 8:


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2016)

La de dark matter la tengo ahí pendiente.

A ver si alguien más se anima a comentarla.


----------



## Dr Polux (6 Sep 2016)

silenus dijo:


> Coincido. Serie que me está gustando mucho.
> 
> No tiene grandes efectos especiales (se nota la falta de presupuesto) pero lo suple con una trama llena de sorpresas y con buenos personajes, aunque algo estereotipados. Pero sobre todo no toma al espectador por SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO explicando las cosas veinte veces: hay que estar atento a los pequeños detalles que en ocasiones son solamente visuales, al fin y al cabo una imagen vale más que mil palabras... siempre que el que la vea esté un poco atento y comprenda el significado, claro.
> 
> ...



La segunda temp ha empezado ya hace tiempo y va por buen camino.. me gusta mucho, no cuento nada para que la gente la pueda ver sin spoilers.. pero no ha perdido intensidad y sigue el mismo patron


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> La de dark matter la tengo ahí pendiente.
> 
> A ver si alguien más se anima a comentarla.



No la he visto pero tampoco voy a verla. Dicen algunos que se parece a Firefly, que es una basura infumable que de ciencia ficción tiene entre cero y nada... y encima ésta es de peor calidad. Algunas críticas de filmaffinity:



> *Otro gatillazo de la ciencia ficción*
> 
> Para los amantes del género, decirles que no, no es la nueva Batllestar Galáctica. Actuaciones muy, muy flojas, para unos personajes totalmente planos y previsibles, enmarcados en una ambientación muy poco Scifi. Hay que ver lo que se puede hacer en un almacén con algo de chatarra en sus esquinas. Vistos dos episodios, no hace falta seguirla para ver que no va a ningún lado. Algo que empieza a ser rutinario en la productora SyFy.
> 
> Por cierto, me pregunto si es realmente necesario dar a todas sus producciones un tono tan oscuro. Si quieren presentar un ambiente claustrofóbico, intrigante, hace falta algo más que eso para lograrlo. Por ejemplo un guión interesante y original, algo que Dark Matter está a años luz de tener.





> *Que mala es...*
> 
> No le acabo de coger el punto a SyFy, la verdad que sus series me parecen tan serie B que me cuesta bastante trabajo seguirlas el ritmo. Dark Matter se podría resumir en una especie de Robin Hood interestelares que dejan de ser unos criminales para convertirse en unos bondadosos y honrados defensores de una colonia minera.
> 
> ...





> *Oscura... y mala*
> 
> Ni dos minutos he necesitado para darme cuenta por donde van los tiros y lo que me puedo esperar de esta serie. Nada mas empezar una chica (como muchas series que se han apuntado a la igualdad de sexos y todas las mujeres saben cutre-artes marciales y dan sopa con ondas a todo hombre viviente) se deshace en una pelea de lo mas infantil de un chico, con unos efectos especiales a su alrededor de los mas planos. Por mi parte no necesito mas, me libro de perder el tiempo con otra serie de chico/as guapos sin pies ni cabeza.





> *Materia oscura y de baja calidad.*
> 
> La crítica no contiene spoilers de la serie; las referencias concretas, no generales, a la misma son de los diez primeros diez minutos del inicio.
> Esta serie es una auténtica basura, con todas sus letras. Tiene errores de rodaje por todas partes, las escenas de acción son patéticas, los personajes son meros estereotipos repetitivos de películas cutres de serie B, los diálogos son horribles y... POR DIOS en el espacio NO hay SONIDO!!
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Oss (6 Sep 2016)

Por mi parte terminé de ver la primera temporada de Animal Kingdom.
Me ha gustado y es posible que a los que les gusten series de crimen; drogas y robos; les guste.
Trata de una familia de ladrones. A Madre y los hijos (cada uno de un padre). De edades comprendidas entre 30 y 40. Se une un sobrino que era hijo de una hija de la madre (que muere al empezar la serie de sobredosis de heroína). El chaval tiene unos 17 años y es buen estudiante. Pero uno de los tíos POPE quiere implicarle en los chanchullos familiares en lo que el resto no están convencidos de hacerlo.

Lo que me gusta de la serie son los personajes y que "los malos" sean los protas.

Mucha droga; folleteo; tiros y robos.


Y para los que les guste.
(A mi se me hacía un tanto pesada con tanto nWo).
El 21/10/2016
Black Mirror season 3


----------



## silenus (6 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> No la he visto pero tampoco voy a verla. Dicen algunos que se parece a Firefly, que es una basura infumable que de ciencia ficción tiene entre cero y nada... y encima ésta es de peor calidad. Algunas críticas de filmaffinity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allá tú; por si te sirve yo inicialmente la bajé con desgana precisamente por esas malas críticas y luego me enganchó cosa mala. Por mí ya se las pueden meter por el culo. Ya me gustaría ver qué puta mierda de argumento inventarían todos esos gañanes enteraos que tanto critican.

Y en mi opinión es mejor que Firefly (que nunca me ha parecido una gran cosa) aunque la premisa inicial sea parecida (personajes condenados a estar juntos en una nave sin quererlo).


----------



## Sallie (6 Sep 2016)

silenus dijo:


> Coincido. Serie que me está gustando mucho.
> 
> No tiene grandes efectos especiales (se nota la falta de presupuesto) pero lo suple con una trama llena de sorpresas y con buenos personajes, aunque algo estereotipados. Pero sobre todo no toma al espectador por SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO explicando las cosas veinte veces: hay que estar atento a los pequeños detalles que en ocasiones son solamente visuales, al fin y al cabo una imagen vale más que mil palabras... siempre que el que la vea esté un poco atento y comprenda el significado, claro.
> 
> ...



Pintaza, muchas zanks


----------



## Ragnar (6 Sep 2016)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Yo que soy seriofila de pro, a quien le guste el anime dejo esta aportacion, serie de accion y filosofia, con una banda sonora de p... madre



Me ha gustado bastante, me la he visto desde que pusiste el post hasta hoy 

Me recordaba bastante a Death Note, la banda sonora, el dibujo y como se comportaba el protagonista.



Spoiler



El capitulo 24 en mi opinión sobra, muy flojo, podría haber acabado en el 23 con la marcha de Migi y ya ienso:


----------



## frank rayan (6 Sep 2016)

Little Mosque on the Prairie



Hoc signo tuetur pius.*Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Cocorico (6 Sep 2016)

No sé si la han puesto ya, pero recomiendo la serie de cuatro capítulos "*Olive Kitteridge*", con Frances McDormand. Una serie sobre la complejidad de los sentimientos humanos, que sabe hacer muy interesante la vida ordinaria de sus personajes.

*Disponible en la página rarbg por torrent y los subtítulos en subdivx.*


HBO Miniseries: Olive Kitteridge - Trailer #1 (HBO) - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Sep 2016)

Estos días he estado mirando _Wayward Pines_, la recomiendo encarecidamente.

Es una serie de ciencia ficción y misterio. Hacía mucho que no veía una serie tan buena.


----------



## McNulty (6 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Estos días he estado mirando _Wayward Pines_, la recomiendo encarecidamente.
> 
> Es una serie de ciencia ficción y misterio. Hacía mucho que no veía una serie tan buena.



Creo que la ha comprado Cuatro.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Creo que la ha comprado Cuatro.



Así es...de todas maneras yo me la descargaré, porque andar viendo series con parones publicitarios como que paso ya hace tiempo ienso:


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Sep 2016)

silenus dijo:


> Coincido. Serie que me está gustando mucho.
> 
> No tiene grandes efectos especiales (se nota la falta de presupuesto) pero lo suple con una trama llena de sorpresas y con buenos personajes, aunque algo estereotipados. Pero sobre todo no toma al espectador por SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO explicando las cosas veinte veces: hay que estar atento a los pequeños detalles que en ocasiones son solamente visuales, al fin y al cabo una imagen vale más que mil palabras... siempre que el que la vea esté un poco atento y comprenda el significado, claro.
> 
> ...



La recomiendo encarecidamente si te va la cifi. Anda ya por la segunda temporada (esta en VOSE) que debe estar a punto de acabar. Espero que la renueven.

Y esta tambien entretiene (para fanses de la cifi-aventuras-postapocalipticas sin quebraderos de cabeza)


----------



## Ibn Sina (6 Sep 2016)

Para los que les guste el anime pongo éstas que he visto recientemente.













La primera es "Your lie in April", la segunda "Erased"


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Sep 2016)

otroyomismo dijo:


> La recomiendo encarecidamente si te va la cifi.



Es inadmisible que a "eso" se le denomine cifi... es simplemente paletismo con naves espaciales y pistolas.

Insisto: eso no es cifi... es propaganda imperialista y militar pero con naves espaciales. Personajes con ci < 60, ciclados y dando mamporrazos (he oído que salen katanas :XX::XX, es decir, soldados-mongólicos.

¿Series de cifi de verdad? _Flashforward_, por ejemplo. ESO es cifi.

Otra obra genial de cifi: _V 2009_.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Es inadmisible que a "eso" se le denomine cifi... es simplemente paletismo con naves espaciales y pistolas.
> 
> Insisto: eso no es cifi... es propaganda imperialista y militar pero con naves espaciales. Personajes con ci < 60, ciclados y dando mamporrazos (he oído que salen katanas :XX::XX, es decir, soldados-mongólicos.
> 
> ...



vaaaaaleeeee, space-opera cutre pero entretenida

¿mejor?

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 20:31 ----------




Ragnar dijo:


> Me ha gustado bastante, me la he visto desde que pusiste el post hasta hoy
> 
> Me recordaba bastante a Death Note, la banda sonora, el dibujo y como se comportaba el protagonista.
> 
> ...



sabeis que hay "peli" con personajes reales, verdad?

(ni idea si es la misma trama, que conste)


----------



## silenus (6 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Es inadmisible que a "eso" se le denomine cifi... es simplemente paletismo con naves espaciales y pistolas.
> 
> Insisto: eso no es cifi... es propaganda imperialista y militar pero con naves espaciales. Personajes con ci < 60, ciclados y dando mamporrazos (he oído que salen katanas :XX::XX, es decir, soldados-mongólicos.
> 
> ...



Y un carajo. Cuando veas lo que es un Transfer-Transit me cuentas si es cifi. O la creación de un agujero blanco. Y precisamente los malos de la serie son las corporaciones capitalistas así que 'propaganda imperialista' como que no.

Y Flashforward no es cifi. Es pura FANTASÍA.

Pero bueno, allá tú.


----------



## Oss (6 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Estos días he estado mirando _Wayward Pines_, la recomiendo encarecidamente.
> 
> Es una serie de ciencia ficción y misterio. Hacía mucho que no veía una serie tan buena.



Pero solo la primera temporada. La segunda temporada se nota un bajón. Muerte a discreción de todos los personajes de la primera que quedaron vivos.
A mi la primera siempre me pareció excepcional. Y la segunda a mi me pareció peor porque la parte del argumento de intriga de "que está pasando??; que es wayward pines???" Se pierde. Se nota que en principio querían dejarlo en miniserie de una temporada.
Aunque seguro que a mucha gente le puede gustar la segunda.
El prota doctor de la segunda temporada, me cae fatal y eso me afectó para que no me gustase tanto como la primera que ya se comentó hace más de un año aquí.


----------



## Erich Weiss (6 Sep 2016)

Me encantó la primera parte y no sabía que ya había segunda, así es que allá que voy.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Sep 2016)

silenus dijo:


> Y un carajo. Cuando veas lo que es un Transfer-Transit me cuentas si es cifi. O la creación de un agujero blanco. Y precisamente los malos de la serie son las corporaciones capitalistas así que 'propaganda imperialista' como que no.



Con esto

Dark Matter - Trailer - YouTube

donde se ven unos monos con metralletas y espadas ya tengo más que suficiente :XX::XX:


----------



## Oss (6 Sep 2016)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> Me encantó la primera parte y no sabía que ya había segunda, así es que allá que voy.



Si hablas de wayward... No te recomiendo que la veas si te gustó como termina... continúa desde ahí y se cargan casi sin sentido a los antiguos protas que quedan, para que entren en juego los nuevos. Que no tienen ni la mitad de juego. A mí no me ha gustado. Pero ya digo que puede que a otra gente Sí. Por lo general las votaciones de la gente en internet son negativas comparadas con la primera (y única al principio de presentar la serie, como miniserie de 1 temporada... Y controversia de si la continuarán o no).


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Si hablas de wayward... No te recomiendo que la veas si te gustó como termina... continúa desde ahí y se cargan casi sin sentido a los antiguos protas que quedan, para que entren en juego los nuevos. Que no tienen ni la mitad de juego. A mí no me ha gustado. Pero ya digo que puede que a otra gente Sí. Por lo general las votaciones de la gente en internet son negativas comparadas con la primera (y única al principio de presentar la serie, como miniserie de 1 temporada... Y controversia de si la continuarán o no).



Son tres libros y tres temporadas. La segunda temporada aún no la he visto, ya comentaré luego si eso.


----------



## Oss (6 Sep 2016)

Hace poco leí en una web yankee que querían hacer una tercera temporada de True Detective. Y se hablaba que en el papel principal estaría Robert Downey Jr.
¿Alguien sabe algo más?


----------



## davitin (6 Sep 2016)

Dark matter es muy buena, me vi la primera témporada del tirón y me quede con ganas de mas.

No hagáis caso a masacroso, es un cominity del foro, solo postea para crear polémica.


----------



## silenus (6 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Con esto
> 
> donde se ven unos monos con metralletas y espadas ya tengo más que suficiente :XX::XX:



Pues sí, un personaje es japonés y está muy bien entrenado en artes marciales. Tiene su razón de ser: forma parte de la historia del personaje descubrir a qué se debe ese entrenamiento.

No entiendo por qué te parece tan hilarante.

Y sí, la serie tiene algo de acción, peleas y disparos, pero para nada es de mamporros non-stop, estilo Stallone.

En fin.


----------



## QuiSap (7 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Hace poco leí en una web yankee que querían hacer una tercera temporada de True Detective. Y se hablaba que en el papel principal estaría Robert Downey Jr.
> ¿Alguien sabe algo más?



Pues se comenta que Nic Pizzolatto quería lanzarse con otros proyectos, y sinceramente dudo que después del fracaso de la segunda temporada el actor mejor pagado de Hollywood se meta a una serie. 
De todas maneras la temporada 1 fue una obra maestra por el guión pero también por la dirección, Cary Fukunaga hace un trabajo magnífico pero el ego del guionista pudo con el sentido común. Ahora es una serie que ha perdido fuerza y de la cual tal vez no veamos nada mas en un tiempo. 
Respecto al tema Strange Things, me sorprende que la gente haya sido tan extremista, se agradece ver una serie ágil, con los episodios justos para no bajar el ritmo y bien hecha para pertenecer a la summer season, una de las pocas veraniegas aceptables en los últimos años.


----------



## wopa (7 Sep 2016)

Yo solía ver una que en ingles era Rude Awakening, que se tradujo como Pasados de vueltas. 

Va de:

Billie Frank solía ser una actriz de éxito pero su adicción al alcohol y al sexo provocó que se quedara sin trabajo. Tras unos años donde todo eran lujos, grandes fiestas y glamour, ahora su vida se limita a su grupo de Alcohólicos Anónimos, a sus vecinos y a la compañía de su irónica madre que intenta ayudarla a recuperar su vida.

Pasados de vueltas es una comedia de humor agridulce y muchas carcajadas sobre lo efímero del éxito, el día después de las celebridades y las miserias del día a día. Su tono trasgresor y, en ocasiones, corrosivo, hacen de "Pasados de Vueltas" una novedosa y original aportación a este género.

La daban hace 15 o 16 años, no sé si en la ETB...no me acuerdo. Buenísima. Humor negro, corrosivo, ácido, verde... Me parecía una serie Low Cost hecha de putísima madre. La daban de madrugada. Borracheras, sobredosis, recaídas, adicciones, resacas... (los despertares con resaca de la protagonista eran la hostia...)..pero con un punto de vista...simpático. 

A mi me gustaba. Igual la veo ahora y me parece una mierda. 

Y la prota es un melafo clarísimo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Estos días he estado mirando _Wayward Pines_, la recomiendo encarecidamente.
> 
> Es una serie de ciencia ficción y misterio. Hacía mucho que no veía una serie tan buena.



De lo mala que es y lo inconexo del guion, da gusto verla por puro frikismo y risas. ::


----------



## zapatitos (7 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> *A mí no me vale todo. Y la realidad de lo que digo se impone necesariamente. Que películas como Starwars sean consideradas obras geniales, no responde a la opinión de cuatro frikies aburridos, sino a un gusto estético y cinematográfico completamente universal.*



Starwars puede ser una obra maestra yo no lo discuto, lo que pasa es qeu yo veo lo que me gusta a mí y no lo que los demás me dicen que me debe de gustar.

Si soy raro o no entiendo de cine porque no soporto ni Starwars, ni los Hermanos Marx (los odio) ni El Padrino ni tantas otras que la gente tiene por obras maestras y a mí me hacen sestear pues que se le va a hacer, así es la vida.

Por otro lado, hay mucha gente que no soporta ese tipo de películas pero finge que le gustan para que no les critiquen los intelectuales como tú. Pero a mí me la suda lo que opineis los intelectuales, ya digo a mí me gusta lo que me gusta a mí y no lo que los demás me digan que me tiene que gustar.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 02:39 ----------




Masacroso dijo:


> *Me gustaría conocer qué análisis científico utilizas para decir que existe la posibilidad de la objetividad en la crítica literaria o cinéfila* :XX::XX:



Mira, yo te lo explico si es muy fácil, a saber:

Lo que me gusta a mí, obra maestra.

Lo que no me gusta a mí, una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.

Si está chupado eso de ser objetivo en el cine y las series 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 02:43 ----------




silenus dijo:


> *Coincido. Serie que me está gustando mucho.
> 
> No tiene grandes efectos especiales (se nota la falta de presupuesto) pero lo suple con una trama llena de sorpresas y con buenos personajes, aunque algo estereotipados. Pero sobre todo no toma al espectador por SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO explicando las cosas veinte veces: hay que estar atento a los pequeños detalles que en ocasiones son solamente visuales, al fin y al cabo una imagen vale más que mil palabras... siempre que el que la vea esté un poco atento y comprenda el significado, claro.
> 
> ...



Yo la dejé de ver en el segundo capítulo. No digo que sea mala pero no me suelen gustar ese tipo de series de ciencia ficción en el espacio, me aburro.

Pero para el que le gusten si es recomendable.

Saludos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (7 Sep 2016)

SanStalin dijo:


> De lo mala que es y lo inconexo del guion, da gusto verla por puro frikismo y risas. ::



Yo no lo veo así. El guión es bastante simple y no tiene nada raro, sólo algo de misterio al inicio. Ahora voy por la segunda temporada y me está gustando (de momento) mucho.

Lo bueno de la segunda temporada es que no dejan títere con cabeza y ganan "los malos" lo cual le da un aire realista y muy interesante a la serie que generalmente no se ve en ninguna parte.

Cuando termine la segunda comento.


----------



## Oss (7 Sep 2016)

QuiSap dijo:


> Pues se comenta que Nic Pizzolatto quería lanzarse con otros proyectos, y sinceramente dudo que después del fracaso de la segunda temporada el actor mejor pagado de Hollywood se meta a una serie.
> De todas maneras la temporada 1 fue una obra maestra por el guión pero también por la dirección, Cary Fukunaga hace un trabajo magnífico pero el ego del guionista pudo con el sentido común. Ahora es una serie que ha perdido fuerza y de la cual tal vez no veamos nada mas en un tiempo.
> Respecto al tema Strange Things, me sorprende que la gente haya sido tan extremista, se agradece ver una serie ágil, con los episodios justos para no bajar el ritmo y bien hecha para pertenecer a la summer season, una de las pocas veraniegas aceptables en los últimos años.



Ya me he enterado mejor.
Pizzolatto aún tiene contrato con HBO y Mr. Iron Man quiere y tiene los derechos de Perry Mason, que es algo en lo que estarían interesados los tres... HBO+PIZZOLATTO+Downey Jr. 

Cabe la posibilidad de una tercera de True Detective y Pizzolatto sólo sería un consultor para la misma.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Sep 2016)

wopa dijo:


> Yo solía ver una que en ingles era Rude Awakening, que se tradujo como Pasados de vueltas.
> 
> Va de:
> 
> ...



En esta linea esta sigue siendo insuperable:

Matrimonio con hijos






Y premio de consolacion a una especie de "imitacion":

Infelices para siempre:







De hecho el matrimonio prota de esta aparece como invitado en un episodio de la anterior compitiendo en una especie de programa tipo "un dos tres"
Un guiño divertido.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 09:13 ----------

Y si, la cantera femenina de Twin Peaks fue un continuo melafo de libro:

Sherilyn Fenn, Sheryl Lee, Madchen Amick, Lara Flynn Boyle

y actualmente de ejemplo de muro (Lara Flynn Boyle) y de MILF de manual (Madchen Amick)


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (7 Sep 2016)

wopa dijo:


> Yo solía ver una que en ingles era Rude Awakening, que se tradujo como Pasados de vueltas.
> 
> Va de:
> 
> ...



lahan puesto hace poco en TNT. buena y desconocida


----------



## klesliem (7 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así. El guión es bastante simple y no tiene nada raro, sólo algo de misterio al inicio. Ahora voy por la segunda temporada y me está gustando (de momento) mucho.
> 
> Lo bueno de la segunda temporada es que no dejan títere con cabeza y ganan "los malos" lo cual le da un aire realista y muy interesante a la serie que generalmente no se ve en ninguna parte.
> 
> Cuando termine la segunda comento.



La segunda temporada es mala a conciencia. Yo la terminé de ver hace un tiempo (la vi al ritmo de USA).
La primera me gustó, pero la segunda... Por Dios que mala es! :vomito:


----------



## Oss (7 Sep 2016)

klesliem dijo:


> La segunda temporada es mala a conciencia. Yo la terminé de ver hace un tiempo (la vi al ritmo de USA).
> La primera me gustó, pero la segunda... Por Dios que mala es! :vomito:



Yo opino igual.
Aunque sobre gustos colores.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así. El guión es bastante simple y no tiene nada raro.



Cuando en el cine *te das cuenta* de que te estan intentando engañar para llamar tu atencion, es que se trata de una obra mal hecha. Da igual que sea a traves de trucos mil veces repetidos, de sustos, risas, de sangre y visceras, de dramon lacrimogeno, por aburrimiento o de enseñar tetas: un guion tiene la obligacion de impedir que se rompa la cuarta pared.



Spoiler



El compi de la CIA atado, torturado y carbonizado en una cabaña, porque razon? Ahi faltaban tetas y culos ::

Una enfermera psicopata que disfruta orgasmicamente torturando fisica y psicologicamente, que al dia siguiente se convierte en un cacho de pan? ::::

El prota revoluciona medio pueblo, casi destroza la valla de proteccion, mata al puto brazo derecho del "cientifico loco" y de premio le dan el puesto de Sheriff?::::::

Una cabaña abandonada en medio del vecinadario, con carteles luminosos de "no entrar", y que lleva por un pasadizo secreto al corazon del laboratorio?:: :: :: ::


----------



## Bobesponjista (7 Sep 2016)

Por cierto
Debe ser cosa mia pero juraria que escuche en algun sitio que harian o habian hecho una serie de Tesla, a alguien le suena?

Dejo otras tres series, una de ellas ya la he recomendado en cien mil hilos







Y a quien le guste la comedia negra y pasar mucha verguenza ajena:


----------



## nate (7 Sep 2016)

Ahora estoy viendo Mr.Robot. No tengo ni idea si es buena, mala o pfff. Solo he visto el primer capitulo después de una recomendación y me ha parecido pasable, una mezcla entre Dexter y Matrix, con un guión muy a The Invisibles (para los que no sepan, que busquen en internec). 

¿Comentarios? ¿merece la pena?


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Sep 2016)

esta, esta


----------



## McNulty (7 Sep 2016)

zapatitos dijo:


> Starwars puede ser una obra maestra yo no lo discuto, lo que pasa es qeu yo veo lo que me gusta a mí y no lo que los demás me dicen que me debe de gustar.
> 
> Si soy raro o no entiendo de cine porque no soporto ni Starwars, ni los Hermanos Marx (los odio) ni El Padrino ni tantas otras que la gente tiene por obras maestras y a mí me hacen sestear pues que se le va a hacer, así es la vida.
> 
> ...



Según tu modo autista de proceder, entonces porque entras en un foro donde la gente opina de lo que ve?

Si tan te la suda lo que le guste los demás, como dices, que haces aquí? Pues porque necesitas la opinión de otros, para formarte una idea mejor de lo,que quieres ver y de lo que has visto.

La gente que pensáis así, sencillamente no tenéis un criterio formado sobre nada, lo cual no es malo, es lo más normal.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 16:32 ----------




nate dijo:


> Ahora estoy viendo Mr.Robot. No tengo ni idea si es buena, mala o pfff. Solo he visto el primer capitulo después de una recomendación y me ha parecido pasable, una mezcla entre Dexter y Matrix, con un guión muy a The Invisibles (para los que no sepan, que busquen en internec).
> 
> ¿Comentarios? ¿merece la pena?



Recomendable, si te mola el rollo anonymous y demás.

Creo que es la única serie que ha conseguido conjugar a la perfección el thriller psicológico con una temática tecnologica.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> *Según tu modo autista de proceder, entonces porque entras en un foro donde la gente opina de lo que ve?
> 
> Si tan te la suda lo que le guste los demás, como dices, que haces aquí? Pues porque necesitas la opinión de otros, para formarte una idea mejor de lo,que quieres ver y de lo que has visto.
> 
> La gente que pensáis así, sencillamente no tenéis un criterio formado sobre nada, lo cual no es malo, es lo más normal.*



Entro para opinar y ver opiniones, pero jamás he seguido a ningún gurú y no pienso comenzar ahora a hacerlo. Si algo no me gusta no lo voy a ver por mucho que le guste a los demás y viceversa, si algo me gusta no lo dejaré de ver por mucho que lo critiquen.

Saludos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (7 Sep 2016)

klesliem dijo:


> La segunda temporada es mala a conciencia. Yo la terminé de ver hace un tiempo (la vi al ritmo de USA).
> La primera me gustó, pero la segunda... Por Dios que mala es! :vomito:



Joder, es verdad... he llegado a ver hasta el episodio 6 de la segunda y ya no he podido más y he borrado el resto de episodios :XX::XX:

Qué lástima, empezó medianamente bien. En fin.


----------



## Bobesponjista (7 Sep 2016)

De Mr Robot el puto rubio me tiene descolocada, que chalao


----------



## Oss (7 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Joder, es verdad... he llegado a ver hasta el episodio 6 de la segunda y ya no he podido más y he borrado el resto de episodios :XX::XX:
> 
> Qué lástima, empezó medianamente bien. En fin.



Os avisé que desde mi punto de vista y con el doctor chulo. A mi la serie se me hizo muy pesada. La primera temp. Me gustó mucho.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2016 at 20:43 ----------








Spoiler de giro ridículo en Wayward Pines season 2 para los que ya no tengáis ganas de seguir viéndola.
(Yo si la ví con muy pocas ganas).

Esta pareja de la foto (los líderes de la primera generación). En uno de los últimos episodios se explica en 2 minutos y se resuelve un giro que me parece ridículo por en parte no durar ni dos minutos en enterarse los dos.

La chica es la madre del líder... Y el líder se siente traicionado, al enterarse leyendo unos documentos. Discuten y la madre - novia Mata al líder. 
En 2 minutos pasa todo esto.
:    


Y este me cae fatal!!!!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Os avisé que desde mi punto de vista y con el doctor chulo. A mi la serie se me hizo muy pesada. La primera temp. Me gustó mucho.



La segunda temporada aguante 10 minutos del primer capitulo hasta que nos muestran a


Spoiler



un grupo guerrillero que lleva años haciendo la guerra y ocultandose en una furgo... dentro de Wayward Pines ¡¡¡, un recinto cerrado de pocos km y monitorizado hasta en los lavabos.


 :ouch:


----------



## Erich Weiss (8 Sep 2016)

Acabo de ver el primer capítulo de la nueva temporada. Nada especial, pero le daré un oportunidad al segundo.


----------



## Oss (8 Sep 2016)

Es de las pocas veces que de forma tan generalizada se opina así de una serie. Más concretamente de la segunda temporada.


----------



## t_chip (8 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Bueno, dependerá de con qué lo compares. Es una serie de culto más que buena, es decir, está dirigida a los amantes de los 80 (entre los que me incluyo).
> 
> Mis valores son los de los 80 o los de los 60 si me apuras, por tanto gran parte, para decir si algo es bueno o es malo, depende de esos valores dentro de los cuales hay valores morales también.
> 
> ...



?Mala The strain?
?Exactamente por que?

El argumento es una revisión genial sobre un tema más que trillado, que no tiene fallos.
Los personajes son perfectos psicológicamente, con sus neuras justificadas, y encajan entre sí y se complementan.

Muere hasta el apuntador, tiene acción a raudales, varias tramas, ritmo, engancha, sorprende....


Por quejarnos de algo, el rollo mejicano excesivo de Elizalde y Angel, entendible por la nacionalidad del autor, y el tener que meter a los nazis hasta en las películas de romanos, que es un mal endemico de Hollywood. Y algún pequeño fallo de guión. No se me ocurre que otra pega ponerle.

Espero ansioso que me la digas tu.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reekoner (8 Sep 2016)

No habrás confundido "valores morales" con "pantalones de campana"?
viendo tu forma de expresarte es altamente probable


----------



## Oss (8 Sep 2016)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Mala The strain?
> ?Exactamente por que?
> 
> El argumento es un revisión genial sobre un tema más que trillado, que no tiene fallos.
> ...



Yo por ejemplo a strain no la considero mala. Pero si digo que no me gusta.


----------



## t_chip (8 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo a strain no la considero mala. Pero si digo que no me gusta.



Eso me parece bien, es un temática que no a todo el mundo le va, y para gustos los colores, pero lo que decia el otro forero de que es mala mala...Pues no.

A mi me encanta y me tiene enganchado.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (8 Sep 2016)

t_chip dijo:


> Eso me parece bien, es un temática que no a todo el mundo le va, y para gustos los colores, pero lo que decia el otro forero de que es mala mala...Pues no.
> 
> A mi me encanta y me tiene enganchado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk




Sólo la sigo viendo por ver cómo adaptan el mundo postapocalíptico y el final de la saga. Eso y que me gustaron los libros.


----------



## beltrixx73 (8 Sep 2016)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Mala The strain?
> ?Exactamente por que?
> 
> El argumento es una revisión genial sobre un tema más que trillado, que no tiene fallos.
> ...



Estoy contigo. A mí personalmente me gusta bastante y eso que no he empezado a ver la tercera temporada aún.

Con las series pasa exactamente igual que con las películas, para gustos, colores.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 09:30 ----------

El hilo es muy largo, no sé si alguien habrá mencionado Halt and catch fire.

A mí me parece una serie muy buena, muy bien ambientada, con unos personajes muy sólidos.

Por su temática es muy probable que sólo enganche a geeks... pero francamente me da igual mientras tenga continuidad.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oss (8 Sep 2016)

t_chip dijo:


> Eso me parece bien, es un temática que no a todo el mundo le va, y para gustos los colores, pero lo que decia el otro forero de que es mala mala...Pues no.
> 
> A mi me encanta y me tiene enganchado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk



Me gustó mucho el episodio de la gasolinera de la primera temporada. En el que se quedaban rodeados de los bichos esos.


----------



## beltrixx73 (8 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Me gustó mucho el episodio de la gasolinera de la primera temporada. En el que se quedaban rodeados de los bichos esos.



Sí, recuerda un poco a La Niebla, de Stephen King... Atrapados en un sitio y rodeados de monstruos XD

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bobesponjista (8 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Es de las pocas veces que de forma tan generalizada se opina así de una serie. Más concretamente de la segunda temporada.



Y la segunda de True Detective

Como se pudo pasar de una Obra Maestra al cagarro que fue la segunda

Aun tengo pendiente la segunda de Fargo, miedo me da empezarla con lo buena que fue la primera temporada


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Sep 2016)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Y la segunda de True Detective
> 
> Como se pudo pasar de una Obra Maestra al cagarro que fue la segunda
> 
> Aun tengo pendiente la segunda de Fargo, miedo me da empezarla con lo buena que fue la primera temporada



No llega a los niveles de derroimiento de* True Detective II* o *American Horror* a partir de la 3, pero *Fargo II* no le llega, a la suela de los zapatos a la I. 

La que tambien me ha decepcionado (un poquito), es la tercera de *Silicon Valley*. Creo empezar a notar como se les acaban las buenas ideas a los guionistas de la serie. Tambien me ha pasado con la ultima de *Veep*.

Aunque quizas es que me hago mas viejo.

Enlazando con el tema, a nadie le pasa que ve a *Halt and Catch Fire* (la cual me parece muy buena) como Silicon Valley pero con un palo de escoba metida por el culo?


----------



## clemenzzza (8 Sep 2016)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Y la segunda de True Detective
> 
> Como se pudo pasar de una Obra Maestra al cagarro que fue la segunda
> 
> Aun tengo pendiente la segunda de Fargo, miedo me da empezarla con lo buena que fue la primera temporada



La segunda de fargo me encantó, eso sí es diferente a la primera y he leído muchos comentarios de gente que no le gustó nada. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oss (8 Sep 2016)

De tanto verla comentada por aquí, he terminado por bajarla ahora que llevo buen ritmo viendo series.
Por cierto ¿está terminada o la van a continuar?


----------



## nate (8 Sep 2016)

Ya mismo tenemos la segunda temporada.


----------



## hurdygurdy (8 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> De tanto verla comentada por aquí, he terminado por bajarla ahora que llevo buen ritmo viendo series.
> Por cierto ¿está terminada o la van a continuar?



Mi serie favorita de las que hay ahora. Parece que se habla de renovar para una tercera temporada, pero sin Steven Soderbergh, quien ya está preparando una nueva serie para 2017, un western titulado "Godless".


----------



## wopa (8 Sep 2016)

Malviviendo 1x01 - "Me dicen Negro" - YouTube

Malviviendo

Joder...no todo Jólibuz. Hay series guarrillas low cost que están bien. 

Estos de Malviviendo... Yo ya no les sigo..pero tenán su gracia. Una serie para internet. Unas risas. Porreros, ninis , putas, yonkis...

Hay muchas.


----------



## McNulty (8 Sep 2016)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Y la segunda de True Detective
> 
> Como se pudo pasar de una Obra Maestra al cagarro que fue la segunda
> 
> Aun tengo pendiente la segunda de Fargo, miedo me da empezarla con lo buena que fue la primera temporada



La segunda de Fargo también deja mucho que desear. La primera me parece una obra maestra, lo mismo que True Detective.

Son de estas series fugaces, donde sus directores y actores tras tanta buena crítica, se les sube el orgullo y el ego y se relajan.

Me ha pasado con muchas.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Sep 2016)

A ver, joder, Strain es mala pero es visible. A ver si me explico: el guión es ridículo, los actores la mayoría muy malos pero es entretenida.

Yo creo que hay que diferenciar calidades: hay series muy buenas, series buenas, series simplemente malas y otras que son infumables. Strain es mala pero se puede ver, de hecho yo ya estoy viendo la tercera temporada. Pero hay que reconocer que es bastante mala.

Series de este tipo, que son malas pero uno las ve igual, hay un montón: Supernatural, Grimm, Dark Matter (que tiene encganchado a Silenus) y cosas así, donde el guión lo ha hecho un deficiente mental, con síndrome de Down, yonki y autista; y los actores son tíos-primos endógamos y familiares del guionista... pero aún así cumplen su función: entretener.


----------



## beltrixx73 (8 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> A ver, joder, Strain es mala pero es visible. A ver si me explico: el guión es ridículo, los actores la mayoría muy malos pero es entretenida.
> 
> Yo creo que hay que diferenciar calidades: hay series muy buenas, series buenas, series simplemente malas y otras que son infumables. Strain es mala pero se puede ver, de hecho yo ya estoy viendo la tercera temporada. Pero hay que reconocer que es bastante mala.
> 
> Series de este tipo, que son malas pero uno las ve igual, hay un montón: Supernatural, Grimm, Dark Matter (que tiene encganchado a Silenus) y cosas así, donde el guión lo ha hecho un deficiente mental, con síndrome de Down, yonki y autista; y los actores son tíos-primos endógamos y familiares del guionista... pero aún así cumplen su función: entretener.



Yo no calificaría a The Strain como mala, habida cuenta de la enorme cantidad de series bazofia que hay. Incluso series que la gente/crítica aclama, las ves y te decepcionan profundamente.

Es todo cuestión de gustos.

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nate (8 Sep 2016)

Pues estoy de acuerdo con The Strain. Es mala pero entretiene. Puedo poner un ejemplo de una serie mala que no entretiene en Fear the walking dead, donde se hace insufrible seguir viendo semejante tonteria por mas de 5 minutos. Lo he intentado.

Uno de los problemas de The Strain es que tiene muchas lagunas y blind spots que no se pueden explicar porque sencillamente los guionistas se toman la trama a cachondeo. Me imagino las risas escribiendo los guiones mientras se fuman su crack y se las chupan putas rusas. Algunos creo que lo hacen a maldad, para acabar con la carrera de los actores/actrices por pura vendetta o envidia. Vete tu a saber. La única explicación que le veo.

De todas maneras cumple y entretiene, nada mas. No creo que pretenda seriedad con la de chorradas que pasan a lo largo de cada capitulo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Sep 2016)

nate dijo:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo con The Strain. Es mala pero entretiene. Puedo poner un ejemplo de una serie mala que no entretiene en Fear the walking dead, donde se hace insufrible seguir viendo semejante tonteria por mas de 5 minutos. Lo he intentado.



Strain tiene una parte sobresaliente que es el flujo de la acción y de los acontecimientos. Es una serie muy fluida por eso a pesar de ser malilla entretiene, no te agobia, no va dando muchos rodeos e incorpora con frecuencia elementos nuevos a la trama.

Por eso a nivel de flujo del guión es muy buena. En el resto es ya más discutible.


----------



## Oss (8 Sep 2016)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Mi serie favorita de las que hay ahora. Parece que se habla de renovar para una tercera temporada, pero sin Steven Soderbergh, quien ya está preparando una nueva serie para 2017, un western titulado "Godless".



De Steven Soderbergh me bajé también esta que es de una estudiante que se mete a Puta de lujo.






---------- Post added 08-sep-2016 at 20:46 ----------








TV Calendar September 2016 - Prime Time TV Schedule & TV Episode Calendar: Track your favourite TV shows

Os recomiendo esta APP y esta web para saber los días; novedades; episodios;... De las series que se comentan por aquí y muchas más.


----------



## hurdygurdy (8 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> De Steven Soderbergh me bajé también esta que es de una estudiante que se mete a Puta de lujo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puta de lujo interpretada por la nieta de Elvis, nada menos. Una serie que pasó sin pena ni gloria y que también me gustó mucho. 

Me apunto lo de la app.


----------



## SeñorDonLoco (8 Sep 2016)

SanStalin dijo:


> Creo empezar a notar como se les acaban las buenas ideas a los guionistas de la serie. Tambien me ha pasado con la ultima de *Veep*.



me hace poca gracia Veep. de comedias recientes prefiero Another Period y Eres lo peor


----------



## Bobesponjista (9 Sep 2016)

Y alguien se ha visto la tercera de Peake Blinders?

LLevo medio capitulo, ya me han soplado por ahi que Tom Hardy sale mas bien nada, y su actuacion en esta serie es que es de lo mejor que he visto en los ultimos años. Me dicen que la tercera flojea mucho la historia, y es de mis series favoritas, me pasa igual que con Mr Robot.....


----------



## McNulty (9 Sep 2016)

Si os mola el rollo terapéutico de consulta de psicólogo, os recomiendo In Treatment.

Puede resultar monótona a muchos, puesto que es casi siempre el mismo escenario, pero a mí me molo. El guión y los pacientes están muy bien elaborados. Era originalmente una serie realizada en Israel, y luego la compro una productora de USA.


----------



## Oss (9 Sep 2016)

Esta noche a las 22:00 hora USA empieza "Quarry" en CineMax (filial de HBO).









About Quarry: Quarry Season 1 | Cinemax - YouTube


----------



## Barley (9 Sep 2016)

Watamote es una risa.


----------



## Sin Solucion (9 Sep 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Si os mola el rollo terapéutico de consulta de psicólogo, os recomiendo In Treatment.
> 
> Puede resultar monótona a muchos, puesto que es casi siempre el mismo escenario, pero a mí me molo. El guión y los pacientes están muy bien elaborados. Era originalmente una serie realizada en Israel, y luego la compro una productora de USA.



La he visto entera y te quedas flipado cuando compruebas que una serie con uno o dos escenarios te engancha de esa manera. Muy buena.


----------



## beltrixx73 (9 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> De Steven Soderbergh me bajé también esta que es de una estudiante que se mete a Puta de lujo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo uso esta aplicación desde hace un par de años y personalmente estoy bastante contento. Lo que no me gusta es que tiene alguna característica de pago que podría ser gratis, como la de marcar episodios/series como "vueltos a ver".

Recientemente he vuelto a ver Hermanos de sangre y marcarla como vista de nuevo implica dejarse 1usd/mes.

Lo de volver a ver una serie tiene su importancia pues la aplicación, entre otras cosas, te indica el tiempo de tu vida "desperdiciado" viendo dichas series. 

Enviado desde mi LG-E975 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oss (10 Sep 2016)

He encontrado y estoy bajando THE WIRE en formato 16:9 DUAL remasterizado desde los blurays.
Pesan unos 50 gigas cada temporada.

torrentdownloads.me

Buscándolo como:

The Wire - Temporada Completa [BluRay Rip 720p][DTS 2 0 Español Castellano- AC3 5 1 English-Subs]

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]

Just a moment...

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]


----------



## Oss (10 Sep 2016)

http://itorrents.org/torrent/15561F...itle=quarry+s01e01+720p+hdtv+x264-killersettv


----------



## t_chip (10 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> A ver, joder, Strain es mala pero es visible. A ver si me explico: el guión es ridículo, los actores la mayoría muy malos pero es entretenida.
> 
> Yo creo que hay que diferenciar calidades: hay series muy buenas, series buenas, series simplemente malas y otras que son infumables. Strain es mala pero se puede ver, de hecho yo ya estoy viendo la tercera temporada. Pero hay que reconocer que es bastante mala.
> 
> Series de este tipo, que son malas pero uno las ve igual, hay un montón: Supernatural, Grimm, Dark Matter (que tiene encganchado a Silenus) y cosas así, donde el guión lo ha hecho un deficiente mental, con síndrome de Down, yonki y autista; y los actores son tíos-primos endógamos y familiares del guionista... pero aún así cumplen su función: entretener.



!!La de problemas que nos hubiéramos ahorrado todos si hubiéramos crucificado en la puerta del Sol a Carlos Boyero y a Carlos Pumares!!  : 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oss (13 Sep 2016)

Para los que no lo sepan:
Michael K. Williams
Es en THE WIRE..... OMAR
y en
HAP AND LEONARD...... LEONARD










---------- Post added 13-sep-2016 at 10:03 ----------







The Wire

Recuerdo a los floreros que estos son enlaces donde podéis descargar la seis THE WIRE rienda del blu ray en nuevo formato 16:9 DUAL remasterizado. 

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]

Just a moment...

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]

https://www.torrentdownloads.me/tor...2+0+Español+Castellano-+AC3+5+1+English-Subs]


----------



## elnida (13 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Para los que no lo sepan:
> Michael K. Williams
> Es en THE WIRE..... OMAR
> y en
> HAP AND LEONARD...... LEONARD



Y en boardwalk empire (gran serie por cierto) Chalky White


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2016)

t_chip dijo:


> !!La de problemas que nos hubiéramos ahorrado todos si hubiéramos crucificado en la puerta del Sol a Carlos Boyero y a Carlos Pumares!!  :
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk



Sí hombre, y a ver quién coño iba a decir que el emperador está desnudo, o sea que Almodóvar es un coñazo.


----------



## QuiSap (14 Sep 2016)

Ya se ha comentado por aquí pero Westworld promete ser de los mejores estrenos del año. 
WESTWORLD Dreams Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Barley (14 Sep 2016)

Pues la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho esta serie, tienen un humor muy ácido y derroído por dentro.


----------



## gusan@vel@z (14 Sep 2016)

La mejor cerveza del mundo es española
(catalana)
De Barcelona, concretamente. Artesana, de triple malta y doble fermentación natural, La Socarrada ha conquistado a paladares de todo el mundo gracias a su original personalidad, en la que el romero y la miel son protagonistas.
La mejor cerveza del mundo es española
Ni alemana, ni checa, ni belga. La mejor cerveza del mundo, según estableció el ITQI (International Taste & Quality Institute) el pasado 2012, se elabora en la provincia de Barcelona. La Socarrada es una cerveza artesanal premium, de triple malta y doble fermentación natural que triunfa en todo el mundo gracias a su carácter mediterráneo y a sus aromas a miel y romero tan de la tierra.
Con una exportación del 80% a países como Estados Unidos, Japón, Singapur, Alemania, Finlandia, México, Perú o Brasil, al contrario de lo que se pudiera pensar, La Socarrada se produce a pequeña escala, con un máximo de 2.500 litros por tirada y con ingredientes naturales de primera calidad.
Destaca por sus hipnotizantes tonos ambarinos, por su falta de olor a alcohol y por su sabor dulce y un tanto especiado. Si en un primer sorbo el romero y la miel sorprenden en el paladar, en una segunda prueba son las notas de cereza, caramelo, pera y pimienta negra las que redondean su compleja personalidad y la hacen única. No extraña, por tanto, que su proceso de elaboración necesite de 35 días aproximadamente y que su periodo de vida sea de apenas un año, ya que no está pasteurizada para mantener así todos los valores nutritivos de los ingredientes.
Según la compañía, marida genial con jamón, patés, verduras y, como no podía ser de otra forma, con todo tipo de arroz, entre ellos, la paella valenciana. Aunque si hay un plato con el que verdaderamente recomiendan acompañarla es con una coca de higos y foie.


----------



## hurdygurdy (15 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> http://itorrents.org/torrent/15561F...itle=quarry+s01e01+720p+hdtv+x264-killersettv



Me ha gustado mucho el primer capítulo. Si en lo sucesivo no baja el listón va a ser un pelotazo.


----------



## Oss (17 Sep 2016)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho el primer capítulo. Si en lo sucesivo no baja el listón va a ser un pelotazo.



Yo esperaba que me gustase y ha sido así.
Además el prota le ví hace poco en la peli la invitación y lo borda.


----------



## hurdygurdy (17 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Yo esperaba que me gustase y ha sido así.
> Además el prota le ví hace poco en la peli la invitación y lo borda.



La Invitación también está muy bien. El prota podría pasar por hermano gemelo de Tom Hardy.


----------



## Oss (20 Sep 2016)

Rami Malek ganó el premio EMMY 2016 de mejor actor.


----------



## LeeMarvin (20 Sep 2016)

Ayer estrenaban en canal Historia ( si lo se, subastas y eso) "Bárbaros". 8 capis que cuentan la caída del imperio...puede estar bien


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Sep 2016)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho el primer capítulo. Si en lo sucesivo no baja el listón va a ser un pelotazo.




A mi me ha parecido un autentico toston.
Pero eso si, confirmo que La Invitacion es una puta maravilla.
Algo es algo.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Sep 2016)

La 3 Temp de Z Nation ha comenzado


----------



## Oss (20 Sep 2016)

Yo con la aplicación TVShow Time me entero de los días que quedan para que empiecen las series que tengo seleccionadas.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Sep 2016)

_Veep_ gana otra vez el Emmy a la mejor comedia, Julia Louis-Dreyfus mejor actriz, y unas cuantas nominaciones más que podía haber ganado. Más premios a la saca y esperando la 6ª temporada para 2017.


----------



## Oss (22 Sep 2016)

Mañana viernes noche empiezan:










Ya veremos como resultan.
De todas formas seguro que tendrá seguidores y detractores. Como todas!


----------



## frank rayan (22 Sep 2016)

Dejaros de ostias la mejor serie y con una coña cojonuda es : Little Mosque on the Prairie



Hoc signo tuetur pius.*Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Oss (23 Sep 2016)

frank rayan dijo:


> Dejaros de ostias la mejor serie y con una coña cojonuda es : Little Mosque on the Prairie
> 
> 
> 
> Hoc signo tuetur pius.*Hoc signo vincitur inimicus



Es de moros. Y sólo tienen gracia si explotan.


----------



## Oss (29 Sep 2016)

Episodio 1 de la segunda temporada ya colgado en internet.
Los subtitulos pronto en tusubtitulo.com.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Sep 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Mañana viernes noche empiezan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los dos que llevo de Van Helsing me han entretenido. Si de eso se trata y el genero te va, de momento cumple.


----------



## bladu (29 Sep 2016)

Czas Honoru

Relata las aventuras de los _Cichociemni_ que una unidad de paracaidistas de operaciones especiales del ejército Polaco en el exilio, creada en Gran Bretaña durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial para realizar misiones en la Polonia ocupada.


La banda sonora de las serie que consta de 7 temporadas tambien esta muy bien.

Czas honoru soundtrack - YouTube

Czas Honoru -



La serie es polaca, pero se puede ver en streaming o descargandola con subtitulos en Ingles.


----------



## discrepo (29 Sep 2016)

No he leído todo el hilo así que por si acaso pongo mi granito de arena: Trailer Park Boys.

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Oss (29 Sep 2016)

También me he bajado los 2 episodios de:






---------- Post added 29-sep-2016 at 20:19 ----------




refugee dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Siempre he querido algo así.
> 
> 72 dias para vikings, pues eso ya es 2017 y no fin de 2016 ?

















Para horario español sería el 1-12-2016.
Lo verás en webs extranjeras como 30-11-2016.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (30 Sep 2016)

La de Van Helsing es una bazofia horrenda. Entretenida, puede ser, pero en la categoría de bazofia claramente :XX::XX:

Si empezamos así mejor cambiamos el título al hilo por algo como "Series que alguien ve" :XX::XX:


----------



## Oss (30 Sep 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> La de Van Helsing es una bazofia horrenda. Entretenida, puede ser, pero en la categoría de bazofia claramente :XX::XX:
> 
> Si empezamos así mejor cambiamos el título al hilo por algo como "Series que alguien ve" :XX::XX:



Si no fuera por comentar nuevas series que puede que a alguien le guste y a otros no. Este hilo se terminaba en... 3; 2; 1 ... YA!!!


----------



## Oss (1 Oct 2016)

Episodios ya disponibles para el que les guste esta serie.
No me incluyo porque no tengo ni Puta idea de que "super héroe de Marvel" es este.


----------



## Oss (1 Oct 2016)

refugee dijo:


> Mire en la app esa. Y pone que la de prison break no esta finalizada ??!! Van a hacer otra temporada??? Si ya termino en la 5. y lo de x-files a partir de que temporada salen los actores ya mayores? Porque en la portada salen los actores viejunos pero pone 210 episodios.... Cuando empieza la serie con ellos de.viejos? No me apetece ver los capitulos ochenteros
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-oct-2016 at 12:06 ----------
> 
> Igual que con heroes hicieron heroes reborn (aunque ya veo que solo una temporada. Otra vez cancelan). Hace tiempo lei que con kyley xy (que paso como heroes la dejaron a la mitad en su dia) iban a continuarla. Alguien sabe algo? y sobre the blacklist pensaba q termino en la temporada 3 y que iban a.hacer una serie aparte cogiendo a otros personajes pero veo que en la aplicacion ya se esta emitiendo una cuarta temporada



X-Files tuvo temporada este año 2016 de 6 episodios.
The X-Files - The Investigation Continues |Â official trailer (2016) - YouTube

Prisión Break vá a tener nueva temporada.
PRISON BREAK Trailer (FOX Series - 2017) - YouTube

La APP es muy fiable.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Oct 2016)

Ojo con esto







:XX::XX:


----------



## Oss (2 Oct 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Ojo con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya!!!!... dá un poco pánico hasta bajarlo.


----------



## Oss (2 Oct 2016)

Esta noche empieza en HBO:
WESTWORLD


----------



## trancos123 (2 Oct 2016)

Atlanta
De momento han echado 5 episodios, la cosa promete.

Atlanta (TV Series 2016


----------



## CaCO3 (2 Oct 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Esta noche empieza en HBO:
> WESTWORLD



La base (la película de Michael Crichton) es una idea muy, muy buena. A ver si no la cagan.


----------



## Oss (2 Oct 2016)

También comienza de forma oficial Ash Vs Evil Dead. Pero al estar el primer episodio de la segunda temporada en internet desde hace unos días, ya hay que esperar 1 semana a que emitan el segundo.


----------



## discrepo (4 Oct 2016)

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Oss (4 Oct 2016)

Empiezan a anunciar:


----------



## Oss (5 Oct 2016)

El día 11 de octubre empieza esta que parece ser de terror.





CHANNEL ZERO | Official Trailer #2 | Syfy - YouTube


----------



## barullo (6 Oct 2016)

Portal dijo:


> el otro dia viendo un anuncio en la tele de nespresso con g clooney salia otro actor que me resultaba conocido pero que no sabia de que peli, crei que podria tratarse de rufus sewel el de dark city,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, Portal, te la recomiendo encarecidamente...

y no, no hemos hablado de ella y es raro porque es la pera limonera, no te preocupes y aunque así fuera siempre se puede hablar de cualquier serie

*Deadwood* es un peazo serie que desgraciadamente sólo tuvo 3 temporadas y que aqui en España no se vió en abierto...

está ambientada en una ciudad minera de Dakota del Sur que da nombre a la serie, construida ilegalmente por pendencieros y golfos de todo pelaje en 1874 en las Black Hills pasandose por el arco del triunfo el tratado con la nación sioux ante la pasividad del gobierno y ejército americanos...

y este actor hace un papelazo de proxeneta y dueño de un garito de juego y vicio...de hecho la serie es él

Si no la encuentras lo dices y quizá yo te pueda ayudar con algún enlace

además es una serie que todos deberiaís ver y que viene muy a cuento de la tematica del hilo por lo buena y desconocida que es


----------



## Oss (6 Oct 2016)

Terminada de ver la 4° temporada de Ray Donovan. Mantiene el nivel de las anteriores.






Tendrá 5° temporada para el año que viene.

Por cierto... hablando de Ian Mcshane. 
También salía en Ray Donovan y en la 6° de Game of Thrones el episodio que reaparece "el Perro".


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Oct 2016)

Portal dijo:


> el otro dia viendo un anuncio en la tele de nespresso con g clooney salia otro actor que me resultaba conocido pero que no sabia de que peli, crei que podria tratarse de rufus sewel el de dark city,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deadwood es un pasote de serie: pinta un oeste realista sucio, guarro, casposo y mafioso sin buenos y malos (no se salva nadie  que probablemente este mas cerca de la realidad que las peliculas de Wayne.

La unica pega es que se cancelo sin tener un final cerrado pero aun asi es de las que merece la pena porque ademas se prepara una pelicula como cierre:

Deadwood: HBO confirma realización regreso del western como película | Tv | Espectáculos | La Prensa Peru

Y aprovecho para recomendar otra serie:







que aunque por la imagen parece tambien una serie "del oeste" es de cifi-espaceopera. Pero no deja de ser un western en el espacio.

Le paso lo mismo, se cancelo por poco exito pero por presion con un nucleo duro de fans tuvo un buen cierre con pelicula:


----------



## Oss (7 Oct 2016)

Portal dijo:


> el otro dia viendo un anuncio en la tele de nespresso con g clooney salia otro actor que me resultaba conocido pero que no sabia de que peli, crei que podria tratarse de rufus sewel el de dark city,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Rufus Sewell le puedes ver como Nazi en The Man in the High Castle. 






P.D. Dark City siempre me pareció una super peli infravalorada.


----------



## habalasaba (7 Oct 2016)

Deadwood fue considerada como una de las joyas de la HBO, lo cual ya la hace recomendable. 
Sin embargo, la historia se quedó a medias en tres temporadas en las que no pasa prácticamente nada. Era tan lenta que no enganchó. Lo único que la salvaba es el cínico personaje de Swarenger, interpretado por el citado Ian McShane.


Enviado desde mi X98 Air II(HG5N) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hurdygurdy (9 Oct 2016)

Vistos los dos primeros episodios de Westworld, que creo que va a superar de largo a la peli original. Tengo un muy grato recuerdo de la película de Crichton, pero, en mi humilde opinión, sus mejores cualidades eran el argumento y Yul Brynner.


----------



## Oss (11 Oct 2016)




----------



## hurdygurdy (11 Oct 2016)

Nueva temporada. Las dos primeras estaban cojonudas, de la tercera llevo vistos dos capítulos y de momento meh.


----------



## hurdygurdy (14 Oct 2016)

Para quien gusta de intrigas de espionaje a lo John le Carré. El estreno está anunciado para el 16 de octubre, pero ya está disponible en la red el primer episodio.


----------



## Oss (14 Oct 2016)

Listado de series renovadas y canceladas.
Series Renovadas y Canceladas - MagaZinema


----------



## lobomalo (14 Oct 2016)

Oss dijo:


>





dos capitulos de Westworld visionados y no estan nada mal

un 8 y pico 8: en mi humilde y lupina opinion..


varias tramas abiertas y con personajes que no sabes muy bien de que van...


vamos, que si he visto dos capitulo y me pete ver mas, por algo será


..


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Oct 2016)

Westworld muy floja en mi opinión. No recomiendo. Más NWO a saco-


----------



## Oss (14 Oct 2016)

BONDED BY BLOOD dijo:


> Westworld muy floja en mi opinión. No recomiendo. Más NWO a saco-



Ahora si que se la puede considerar como una nueva posible Gran serie. Con los típicos detractores que todas estas series tienen.


----------



## Oss (14 Oct 2016)

Actualizado a 11 de Octubre de 2016
Series Renovadas y Canceladas - MagaZinema

‘American Crime’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Black-ish’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada
‘Castle’: Cancelada tras 8 temporadas
‘Dr. Ken’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘How To Get Away With Murder’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada.
‘Galavant’: Cancelada tras dos temporadas
‘Grey’s Anatomy’: Emitiéndose treceava temporada.
‘Last Man Standing’: Emitiéndose sexta temporada
‘Marvel Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada.
‘Mistresses’: Cancelada tras cuatro temporadas
‘Modern Family’: Emitiéndose octava temporada
‘Motive’: Renovada para una cuarta temporada.
‘Nashville’: Cancelada tras cuatro temporadas. REVIVIDA EN CMT
‘Once Upon a Time’: Emitiéndose sexta temporada.
‘Quantico’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘Scandal’: Renovada para una sexta temporada
‘Secrets and Lies’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada.
‘The Catch’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘The family’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘The Goldbergs’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada.
‘The Middle’: Renovada para una octava temporada
‘The Real O’Neals’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘To Tell The Truth’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Uncle Buck’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Baby Daddy’: Renovada para una sexta temporada
‘Becoming Us’: Esperando renovación segunda temporada
‘Dead of Summer’ – Renovada 
‘Guilt’: Emitiéndose primera temporada
‘The Fosters’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada.
‘Pretty Little Liars’: Emitiéndose la séptima y última temporada. Cancelada/Terminada
‘Recovery Road’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Shadowhunters’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Stitchers’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Young & Hungry’: Emitiéndose Temporada 3B. Renovada para cuarta temporada
‘Bates Motel’: No tendrá sexta temporada
‘Black and White’ – Emitiéndose primera temporada 
‘Born this Way’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘Escaping Polygamy’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada.
‘Wahlburgers’: Emitiéndose sexta temporada
‘Better Call Saul’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Fear The Walking Dead’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Feed the Beast’ – Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Halt and Catch Fire’: Emitiéndose la tercera temporada.
‘Hell on Wheels’: Emitiéndose temporada 5B. Ultima temporada
‘Humans’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Into the Badlands’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Ride With Norman Reedus’: Emitiéndose primera temporada
‘The American West’: Miniserie. Emitiéndose.
‘Turn: Washington’s Spies’: Renovada para cuarta y última temporada
‘The Walking Dead’: Renovada temporada 7. Estreno 23 de octubre
‘American Crime Story’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘American Horror Story’: Emitiéndose sexta temporada
‘The Americans’: Renovada para Temporada 5 y 6. Terminará en 2018
‘Archer’: Emitiéndose Temporada 7. Renovada hasta su décima temporada que será la última.
‘Atlanta’: Emitiéndose primera temporada. Renovada para segunda temporada
‘Better Things’: Emitiéndose primera temporada. Renovada para segunda temporada
‘It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia’: Renovada para una Temporada 13 y 14
‘The League’: Renovada, Temporada 7 (final).
‘Louie’: Cancelada indefinidamente.
‘Fargo’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Sex&Drugs&Rock&Roll’: Cancelada tras dos temporadas
‘The Strain’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada. Terminará tras la cuarta temporada
‘Tyrant’: Cancelada tras tres temporadas
‘You’re the worst’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada. Renovada cuarta temporada
‘Almost Royal’: Esperando renovación para tercera temporada
‘Broadchurch’: Renovada, Temporada 3 (ITV) Cancelada tras la tercera temporada
‘Doctor Who’: Renovada para una décima temporada
‘Orphan Black’: Renovada para una quinta y última temporada.
‘Our Girl’: Renovada para tercera temporada. BBC One
‘Ripper Street’: Renovada para una quinta y última temporada. 
‘Sherlock’: Renovada, Temporada 4. Navidades 2016
‘The Musketeers’: Renovada para una Temporada 3.
‘The Last Kingdom’: Renovada para segunda temporada
‘Thirteen’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Top of the Lake’: Renovada, Temporada 2 
’24’: Renovada para un Spin-off de la serie en invierno
‘Bob’s Burgers’: Emitiéndose séptima temporada. Renovada para una octava.
‘Bones’: Finalizada tras 12 temporadas
‘Bordertown’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Brooklyn Nine-Nine’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada.
‘Empire’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada.
‘Family Guy’: Emitiéndose temporada 15.
‘Grandfathered’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Gotham ‘: Emitiéndose tercera temporada.
‘Houdini and Doyle’: Cancelada
‘Lucifer’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘Minority Report’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘New Girl’: Emitiéndose sexta temporada
‘Prison Break’: Revivida para una quinta temporada. Invierno
‘Rosewood’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada.
‘Scream Queens’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada.
‘Second Chance’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Sleepy Hollow’: Renovada para una cuarta temporada.
‘The Grinder: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘The Last Man on Earth’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada.
‘The Simpsons’: Emitiéndose temporada 28.
‘The X-Files’: Están intentando producir más capítulos
‘Wayward Pines’: Esperando renovación tercera temporada
‘2 Broke Girls’: Renovada para una sexta temporada, 10 de octubre
‘American Gothic’: Emitiéndose primera temporada
‘Blue Bloods’: Emitiéndose séptima temporada.
‘Brain Dead’: Emitiéndose primera temporada
‘Code Black’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘Criminal Minds’: Emitiéndose doceava temporada
‘Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘CSI’: Cancelada tras 15 temporadas. Tendrá película de cierre. 27 de septiembre.
‘CSI: Cyber’: Cancelada tras dos temporadas
‘Elementary’: Emitiéndose quinta temporada.
‘Hawaii Five-0’: Emitiéndose séptima temporada 7.
‘Life in pieces’: Renovada para una segunda temporada, 27 de octubre
‘Limitless’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Madam Secretary’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada
‘McGyver’: Reboot en 2016-2017
‘Mom’: Renovada para temporada 4, 27 de octubre
‘NCIS’: Emitiéndose catorceava temporada. Renovada para una quinceava
‘NCIS: Los Angeles’: Emitiéndose octava temporada
‘NCIS: New Orleans’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada.
‘Person of Interest’: Cancelada tras seis temporadas
‘Rush Hour’: Cancelada tras una temporada.
‘Star Trek’: Reboot
‘Scorpion’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada
‘Supergirl’: Búscala en The CW
‘The Big Bang Theory’: Emitiéndose undécima temporada.
‘The odd couple’: Renovada para una tercera temporada, 17 de octubre
‘Zoo’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Aquarius’: Cancelada, no habrá tercera temporada
‘Best Time Ever With Neil Patrick Harris’: Esperando renovación segunda temporada.
‘Blindspot’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘The Blacklist’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada.
‘Chicago Fire’: Renovada para una quinta temporada, 11 de octubre
‘Chicago Law’: Esperando fecha de estreno
‘Chicago Med’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘Chicago PD’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada
‘Crowded’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Game of Silence’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Grimm’: Renovada para una sexta temporada. Cancelada tras la sexta temporada
‘Heartbeat’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Law & Order: SVU’: Emitiéndose temporada 18
‘Shades of Blue’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Telenovela’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘The Carmichael Show’: Renovada para una tercera temporada.
‘The Mysteries of Laura’: Cancelada tras dos temporadas
‘The Night Shift’: Esperando renovación cuarta temporada
‘The Voice’: Emitiéndose onceava temporada
‘Undateable’: Cancelada tras tres temporadas
‘The 100’: Renovada para una cuarta temporada
‘Arrow’: Renovada para una quinta temporada, 5 de octubre
‘Beauty and the Beast’: Cancelada tras cuatro temporadas
‘Containment’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Cordon’: Esperando renovación para una segunda temporada.
‘Crazy Ex-Girlfriend’: Renovada para una segunda temporada, 21 de octubre
‘DC’s Legends of Tomorrow’: Renovada para una segunda temporada, 13 de octubre
‘The Flash’: Emitiéndose temporada 3
‘iZombie’: Renovada para una temporada 3
‘Jane The Virgin’: Renovada para una temporada 3, 17 de octubre
‘Masters of Illusion’: Esperando renovación de la sexta temporada
‘Significant Mother’: Cancelada 
‘Supergirl’: Renovada para una segunda temporada, 10 de octubre
‘Supernatural’: Renovada para una doceava temporada, 13 de octubre
‘The Originals’: Esperando renovación cuarta temporada
‘Reign’: Renovada para una cuarta temporada
‘The Vampire Diaries’: Renovada para una octava temporada. Terminará tras la octava, 21 de octubre 
‘Ballers’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘Curb Your Enthusiasm’: Revivida/Renovada para una novena temporada
‘Game of Thrones’: Emitiéndose sexta temporada. Habrá séptima y octava temporada. Terminará en la octava temporada
‘Girls’: Renovada para una sexta y última temporada
‘High Maintenance’: Renovada para segunda temporada
‘Silicon Valley’: Renovada para una cuarta temporada
‘Togetherness’: Cancelada tras dos temporadas
‘The Casual Vacancy’: Miniseries.
‘The Comeback’: Renovada, Temporada 3.
‘The Leftovers’: Renovada para una tercera y última temporada.
‘The Night Of’: Esperando renovación segunda temporada
‘True Detective’: Esperando renovación tercera temporada.
‘Veep’: Renovada para una sexta temporada
‘Vice’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada. Habrá al menos hasta 7 temporadas
‘Vice Principles’ – Esperando a su segunda temporada. Solo tendrá dos.
‘Vynil’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘WestWorld’: Emitiéndose primera temporada. Renovada para segunda temporada 
‘Billions’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Episodes’: Cancelada tras la emisión de la quinta temporada
‘Homeland’: Renovada para una sexta temporada.
‘House of Lies’: Cancelada tras 5 temporadas
‘Masters of Sex’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada
‘Penny Dreadful’: Cancelada tras finalizar la tercera temporada
‘Ray Donovan’: Renovada para una quinta temporada
‘Roadies’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Shameless’: Emitiéndose séptima temporada
‘The Affair’: Renovada para una tercera temporada, 20 de noviembre
‘Twin Peaks’: Habrá que esperar hasta 2017.
‘Ash vs. Evil Dead’: Renovada, habrá tercera temporada 
‘Black Sails’: Renovada para una cuarta y última temporada.Cancelada
‘Blunt Talk’: Renovada para una segunda temporada.
‘Power’: Renovada para una cuarta y quinta temporada
‘Outlander’: Renovada para una tercera y cuarta temporada
‘The Girlfriend Experience’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘The Missing’: Renovada para una segunda Temporada
‘White Princess‘: Secuela de ‘The White Queen’. 2017
‘Survivor’s Remorse’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada.
’12 Monkeys’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Bitten’: Cancelada tras tres temporadas
‘Dark Matter’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Face Off’: Esperando renovación undécima temporada
‘Ghost Hunters’: Cancelada tras once temporadas
‘Hunters’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Killjoys’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Paranormal Witness’: Renovada, Temporada 4.
‘The Expanse’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘The Magicians’: . Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Z Nation’: Renovada para una tercera temporada.
‘Animal Kingdom’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Cold Justice’: Cancelada tras tres temporadas
‘Major Crimes’: Emitiéndose quinta temporada
‘The Last Ship’: Renovada para una cuarta y quinta temporada
‘The Librarians’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Murder In The First’: Esperando renovación cuarta temporada
‘Rizzoli & Isles’ : Emitiéndose la séptima y última temporada. Terminada
‘Colony’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Falling Water’: Esperando estreno primera temporada
‘Mr. Robot’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada 
‘Playing House’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Queen of the South’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Royal Pains’: Terminada tras ocho temporadas
‘Satisfaction’: Cancelada tras dos temporadas
‘Shooter’: Esperando estreno primera temporada, otoño
‘Suits’: Emitiéndose sexta temporada. Renovada para séptima temporada
‘Bring It!’ – Emitiéndose tercera temporada Parte B
‘Devious Maids’: Cancelada tras cuatro temporadas
‘UnREAL’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Outsiders’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Salem’: Renovada para una tercera temporada.
‘Underground’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Arrested Development’: Renovada, Temporada 5
‘Between’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘Black Mirrors’: Renovada para una cuarta temporada.
‘Bloodline’: Renovada para una tercera temporada. Acabará tras esta temporada
‘BoJack Horseman’ – Emitiéndose tercera temporada. Renovada para una cuarta.
‘Crossing Lines’: Esperando renovación cuarta temporada
‘Daredevil’: Renovada para una tercera temporada, 2018 probablemente
‘Fuller House’: Revivida, Temporada 9
‘Gilmore Girls’: Revivida para una temporada 8
‘Grace and Frankie’: Renovada, Temporada 2
‘House Of Cards’: Renovada para una 5 temporada
‘Hemlock Grove’: Termina tras esta tercera temporada. Estreno el 23 de octubre.
‘Last Chance U’ – Renovada para una segunda temporada 
‘Longmire’: Emitida quinta temporada
‘Love’: Renovada para una segunda temporada, Febrero de 2017
‘Making a Murderer’: Renovada para una segunda temporada.
‘Marco Polo’: Esperando tercera temporada
‘Marvel’s Jessica Jones’: Renovada para una segunda temporada.
‘Narcos’: Emitida segunda temporada. Tendrá al menos tercera y cuarta temporada
‘Orange Is The New Black’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada. Habrá 3 más
‘Sense8’: Renovada para una segunda temporada, que aún tardará en llegar
‘Stranger Things’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘The Fall’: Renovada, Temporada 3 en BBC Two
‘The Get Down’: Emitiéndose primera temporada
‘The Ranch’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt’: Renovada para una tercera temporada.
‘Voltron: Legendary Defender’– Renovada para segunda temporada
‘Word Party’: Emitiéndose primera temporada.
‘Bosch’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Catastrophe’: Renovada para una tercera y cuarta temporada
‘Hand of God’: Cancelada, no habrá tercera temporada
‘Mozart in the Jungle’: Renovada para una tercera temporada
‘Red Oaks’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Ripper Street’: Cancelada tras al finalizar la quinta temporada
‘The Man in the High Castle’: Renovada para una segunda temporada.
‘Thunderbirds Are Go’: Renovada para una cuarta temporada
‘Transparent!’: Renovada hasta una cuarta temporada
‘Barbarians Rising’: Emitiéndose primera temporada
‘Forged in fire’: Emitiéndose tercera temporada
‘Vikings’: Renovada para una quinta temporada
‘Banshee’: Terminará tras la cuarta temporada
‘Outcast’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Quarry’: Emitiéndose primera temporada
‘Difficult People’: Emitiéndose segunda temporada
‘East Los High’: Emitiéndose cuarta temporada 
‘The Mindy Project’: Renovada para una quinta temporada, 4 de octubre
‘The Path’: Renovada para una segunda temporada
‘Teen Wolf’: Terminará tras la sexta temporada
‘Agent Carter’: Cancelada tras 3 temporadas.
‘Blood & oil’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Forever’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada
‘The Astronaut Wives Club’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada
‘The Whispers’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada
‘Manhattan Love Story’: Cancelada.
‘Resurrection’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas.
‘Revenge’: Cancelada tras 4 temporadas.
‘Rookie Blue’: Cancelada tras 6 temporadas
‘Selfie’: Cancelada, tras 1 temporada.
‘Wicked City: Cancelada tras 1 temporada
‘Chasing Life’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas.
‘Melissa & Joey’: Cancelada, tras 4 temporadas.
‘Switched at Birth’: Cancelada
‘The Returned’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Unforgettable’: Cancelada, no habrá quinta temporada
‘Mad Men’: Cancelada tras 7 temporadas (terminó el verano de 2015)
‘Anger Management’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas.
‘Justified’: Terminada tras 6 temporadas 
‘Married’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas
‘Sons of Anarchy’: Terminada tras 7 temporadas.
‘The Bastard Executioner’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Atlantis’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas
‘The night manager’: Terminada
‘The Following’: Cancelada tras 3 temporadas.
‘Glee’: Terminada tras 6 temporadas.
‘Gracepoint’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Utopia’: Cancelada.
‘Weird Loners’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Angel from hell’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘CSI’: Cancelada tras 15 temporadas. Tendrá película de cierre. 27 de septiembre.
‘Extant’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas.
‘Mike & Molly’: Cancelada
‘Reckless’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Stalker’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘The Goodwife’: Cancelada. 
‘The Mentalist: Terminada tras 7 temporadas.
‘The Millers’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas.
‘Two and a Half Men’: Terminada tras 12 temporadas
‘Under the Dome’: Cancelada tras 3 temporadas
‘About a Boy’: Cancelada.
‘A.D.’: Cancelada.
‘Allegiance’: Cancelada tras 5 capítulos.
American Odyssey’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘A To Z’: Cancelada, tras 1 temporada.
‘Bad Judge’: Cancelada, tras 1 temporada.
‘Constantine’: Cancelada.
‘Hannibal’: Cancelada tras 3 temporada.
‘Heroes: Reborn’: Emitida la temporada prevista. No habrá más episodios.
‘Mr. Robinson’: Cancelada
‘One Big Happy’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Parenthood’: Terminada tras 6 Temporadas.
‘Parks and Recreation’: Terminada tras 7 Temporadas.
‘Revolution’: Revivida a modo de cómic digital.
‘State of Affairs’: Cancelada.
‘The Player’: Cancelada
‘Taxi Brooklyn’: Cancelada
‘Truth be told’: Cancelada
‘Beauty and the Beast’: Cancelada tras cuatro temporadas.
‘Hart of Dixie’: Cancelada, 4 Temporadas 
‘The Messengers’: Cancelada tras una temporada
‘Boardwalk Empire’: Terminada tras 4 Temporadas
‘Getting On’: Cancelada tras 3 temporadas
‘Looking’: Cancelada tras 2 Temporadas.
‘Togetherness’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas
‘The Brink’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada .
‘The Newsroom’: Terminada 3 Temporadas.
‘Happyish’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Nurse Jackie’: Terminada tras 7 temporadas
‘Web Therapy’: Cancelada.
‘Da Vinci’s Demons’: Cancelada.
‘Flesh & Bone’: Terminada
‘Ascension’: Cancelada
‘Childhood’s End’: Miniserie. Terminada
‘Continuum’: Cancelada tras 4 temporadas
‘Defiance’: Cancelada tras 3 temporadas.
‘Dominion’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas
‘Haven’: Terminada
‘Helix’: Cancelada tras 2 Temporadas
‘Lost Girl’: Cancelada
‘Olympus’: Probablemente cancelada, no tenemos noticias en un año
‘Agent X’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada
‘Falling Skies’: Terminada tras 5 temporadas
‘Legends’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas
‘Perception’: Cancelada tras 3 Temporadas
‘Proof’: Cancelada tras una temporada.
‘Public Morals’: Cancelada
‘Rizzoli & Isles’: Terminada tras 7 temporadas
‘Benched’: Cancelada tras una temporada.
‘Complications’: Cancelada.
‘Covert Affairs’: Cancelada tras 5 Temporadas.
‘Graceland’: Cancelada tras 3 temporadas.
‘Rush’: Cancelada tras 1 temporada.
‘Sirens’: Cancelada tras 2 temporadas.
‘White Collar’: Terminada tras 6 Temporadas.
‘Manhattan’: Cancelada
‘Hemlock Grove’: Cancelada tras 3 temporadas


----------



## Oss (15 Oct 2016)

Sueldos de estrellas de tv


----------



## Essex_borrado (15 Oct 2016)

No he seguido todo el hilo, así que no sé si alguien ha mencionado antes Black Mirror, o es muy mainstream. Van a poner la tercera temporada en Netflix a partir del 21 de octubre


----------



## Oss (16 Oct 2016)




----------



## Caesar (17 Oct 2016)

Oss dijo:


> Ahora si que se la puede considerar como una nueva posible Gran serie. Con los típicos detractores que todas estas series tienen.




Menuda chorrada, hay series técnicamente muy buenas pero que son "nwo", digamos foco de propaganda progre-liberal. Pero si a ti te gustan nadie te va a impedir que las veas.


----------



## Oss (17 Oct 2016)

Caesar dijo:


> Menuda chorrada, hay series técnicamente muy buenas pero que son "nwo", digamos foco de propaganda progre-liberal. Pero si a ti te gustan nadie te va a impedir que las veas.








nWo a saco tiene Black Mirror. Hasta un punto vomitivo como ya comenté en este hilo. No aparecía una sola pareja de la misma raza. Todo mezclas (blanca-negro; blanca-moro; blanco-mulata;...).
Y cuando hablamos de "PROPAGANDA", se olvida que lo que ha animado el Femibolcheviquismo; La mezcla Raza; etc. Viene de la Izquierda Marxista y sobretodo de la Escuela de Frankfurt.


----------



## Essex_borrado (18 Oct 2016)

Oss dijo:


> nWo a saco tiene Black Mirror. Hasta un punto vomitivo como ya comenté en este hilo. No aparecía una sola pareja de la misma raza. Todo mezclas (blanca-negro; blanca-moro; blanco-mulata;...).
> Y cuando hablamos de "PROPAGANDA", se olvida que lo que ha animado el Femibolcheviquismo; La mezcla Raza; etc. Viene de la Izquierda Marxista y sobretodo de la Escuela de Frankfurt.



Eso es falso, un comentario sin fundamento metido con calzador para hablar de fobias marxistas culturales. Te demuestro rápidamente por qué Black Mirror no es NWO con -aviso- MASIVOS SPOLIERS:

Temporada 1:
1er episodio: todos los personajes importantes son blancos, la mujer que aconseja al primer ministro sale como una zorra.
2do episodio (de ese capítulo es la foto que has puesto): la pareja blanca/negro nunca se llega a formar porque ella elige ser actriz porno.
3er apisodio: los personajes importantes son blancos. De nuevo, el personaje femenino principal queda como una zorra.

Temporada 2:
1er episodio: pareja de personajes blancos. Amiga de la mujer negra, pero no sale de manera prominente.
2do episodio: la principal protagonista es étnicamente oscura (relativamente mulata) y queda como una zorra.
3er episodio: los personajes principales son blancos y todos medio gilipollas por unas causas u otras.

Especial de Navidad: la mujer blanca de la tercera parte queda como una zorra y tiene una hija con un asiático (una raza no muy pro-NWO porque son inteligentes y educados).

Es una serie cojonuda, de lo más original y rompedor que he visto en los últimos años, y es una pena que por razonamientos de todólogo desinformado sueles esas burradas en las que mezclas fobias personales con paranoias


----------



## Oss (18 Oct 2016)

Essex dijo:


> Eso es falso, un comentario sin fundamento metido con calzador para hablar de fobias marxistas culturales. Te demuestro rápidamente por qué Black Mirror no es NWO con -aviso- MASIVOS SPOLIERS:
> 
> Temporada 1:
> 1er episodio: todos los personajes importantes son blancos, la mujer que aconseja al primer ministro sale como una zorra.
> ...



Fíjate también en la pareja de blanca y moro que aparecen viendo las noticias.
Mira al fondo de vez en cuando.
A mi me aburrió mucho con discursos típicos de que el capitalismo es malo. Que no hay conciencia. Lo de siempre. Serie del montón con calidad de serie B.


----------



## Oss (18 Oct 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Menudo muñeco de paja el marxismo, series y política van de la mano del capitalismo... Toda critica actual es desde las coordenadas del capitalismo, el mercado, la democracia, los derechos humanos y la globalización.
> 
> Pero como no concibes que pueda ser una empresa quien mezcle razas ni un estado quien fomente la emigración de mano de obra andas mas perdido que un hijo de puta el dia del padre.



Jo jo jo
Qué tal tu serie infantil de Madoka Magica?. Aprendes mucho?


----------



## McNulty (21 Oct 2016)

Supongo que la habréis dicho por aquí, Narcos.

Estoy viendo la segunda temporada. Me parece una serie brutal, la veas por donde la veas.

No sé qué porcentaje de realidad tiene cada capítulo, pero me da igual. Con lo bien que está hecha la serie, se le disculpa. El ritmo es perfecto, la ambientación de lujo, el drama y el sentimentalismo, el justo y necesario.

Esta serie va a tener Grammys, emmys, y su Puta madre, la hostia de serie.


----------



## p_pin (22 Oct 2016)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bajé algunas de las sugeridas por el hilo

The fall (La caza) y Better call Saul, me han gustado bastante, ambas vistas las 2 primeras temporadas. 
Fortitude, serie "correcta" la vi por que salía la agente de "The killing", pero lo mejor son los paisajes; glaciares (ayudó que la serie sólo tiene 10 episodios sino no la termino)

La comisaria de "la caza" es la famosa "Scully" de "Expediente X" con algunos años más pero de buen ver, lo digo por que yo cuando la vi de primeras me sonaba la cara...

Hoy vi el primer capítulo de Fargo, y ya he decidido ver al menos la primera temporada

Tengo otras como Halt and Catch Fire, Missing, Ministerio del tiempo, Sense8, por aquí comentadas, que vi el primer capi, pero no me atrajeron demasiado.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (23 Oct 2016)

p_pin dijo:


> Bajé algunas de las sugeridas por el hilo
> 
> The fall (La caza) y Better call Saul, me han gustado bastante, ambas vistas las 2 primeras temporadas.
> Fortitude, serie "correcta" la vi por que salía la agente de "The killing", pero lo mejor son los paisajes; glaciares (ayudó que la serie sólo tiene 10 episodios sino no la termino)
> ...



Halt and Catch Fire mejora mucho. Al tercer o cuarto capítulo te enganchará.


----------



## habalasaba (23 Oct 2016)

A mí cada vez me aburren más los productos americanos que inundan la programación y que tanta popularidad tienen. 
Desde que acabé las famosas Wire, Soprano y A dos metros bajo tierra ya me ha costado disfrutar mucho de algo de esa zona y me he inclinado por otras, especialmente por la muy original Black Mirror.
Una serie sin grandes pretensiones, no muy larga, pero altamente disfrutable es la de Roma Criminal, una serie que entiendo puede gustar mucho a quienes disfrutaron de Érase una vez en América o las películas de gángster de Scorsese. Sin ser perfecta, la historia es muy chula y los personajes tienen alma y carisma, algo muy poco común en muchas series actuales.

Enviado desde mi X98 Air II(HG5N) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Oct 2016)

Pillo sirio que luego cuesta encontrarte


----------



## fredaster (24 Oct 2016)

habalasaba dijo:


> A mí cada vez me aburren más los productos americanos que inundan la programación y que tanta popularidad tienen.
> Desde que acabé las famosas Wire, Soprano y A dos metros bajo tierra ya me ha costado disfrutar mucho de algo de esa zona y me he inclinado por otras, especialmente por la muy original Black Mirror.
> Una serie sin grandes pretensiones, no muy larga, pero altamente disfrutable es la de Roma Criminal, una serie que entiendo puede gustar mucho a quienes disfrutaron de Érase una vez en América o las películas de gángster de Scorsese. Sin ser perfecta, la historia es muy chula y los personajes tienen alma y carisma, algo muy poco común en muchas series actuales.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X98 Air II(HG5N) mediante Tapatalk



En la misma linea de Roma Criminales te recomiendo Gomorra, es una pedazo de serie, tanto a nivel de guión, ritmo, banda sonora, fotografía. Aunque ya creo que ha salido por el hilo, a mi personalmente me parece digna de remarcar.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## habalasaba (25 Oct 2016)

fredaster dijo:


> En la misma linea de Roma Criminales te recomiendo Gomorra, es una pedazo de serie, tanto a nivel de guión, ritmo, banda sonora, fotografía. Aunque ya creo que ha salido por el hilo, a mi personalmente me parece digna de remarcar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk



Yo había oído que estaba bien la de Il Capo di Corleone o algo así. Una mini serie aún mejor que Roma Criminal, por lo que comentan.
A las dos les echaré un vistazo.
Un saludo


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Nov 2016)

Me alucina que buscando entre las mejores series europeas no aparece Fortitude... es alucinante. He tenido que venir a este hilo para recordar el nombre para recomendársela a unos amigos.

Mirando en google por "mejores series europeas" sólo aparece basura de todo tipo, y ésta no asoma en ningún ránking. Es alucinante.


----------



## visaman (2 Nov 2016)

imagino que dentro de poco sacaran serie futurista con las féminas como reinas y señoras de la tierra y los hombres reducidos al papel de esclavos o sementales, real como la vida misma


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (2 Nov 2016)

visaman dijo:


> imagino que dentro de poco sacaran serie futurista con las féminas como reinas y señoras de la tierra y los hombres reducidos al papel de esclavos o sementales, real como la vida misma




ienso:
[youtube]e2ZRSwul7cE[/youtube]
ienso: ienso:
America 3000 - Wikipedia
[youtube]ejA06nf40D4[/youtube]


----------



## p_pin (3 Nov 2016)

visaman dijo:


> imagino que dentro de poco sacaran serie futurista con *las féminas como reinas y señoras de la tierra y los hombres reducidos al papel de esclavos o sementales*, real como la vida misma



Juego de tronos?


----------



## vyk (14 Nov 2016)

fredaster dijo:


> En la misma linea de Roma Criminales te recomiendo Gomorra, es una pedazo de serie, tanto a nivel de guión, ritmo, banda sonora, fotografía. Aunque ya creo que ha salido por el hilo, a mi personalmente me parece digna de remarcar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk



Para mi Roma Crminal está a años luz de Gomorra. Pero para gustos colores.


----------



## wililon (14 Nov 2016)

¿Por qué subís imágenes en lugar de poner el título?

A los 6 meses se jode las imagen y me quedo con cara de gilipollas pensando que puta serie habrá puesto para tener 40 thanks... 

Sent from my m3 note using Tapatalk


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Nov 2016)

"Designated survivor" no está mal.


----------



## fredaster (19 Nov 2016)

vyk dijo:


> Para mi Roma Crminal está a años luz de Gomorra. Pero para gustos colores.



Pues precisamente acabo de terminar la primera temporada. Buena serie, a mi me ha gustado tanto como Gomorra, no diria ni que es mejor ni peor, en ciertos aspectos como la fotografía gana Gomorra, en cambio la bso de Roma Criminal me parece mejor. También tiene esta última un ritmo mas frenético que engancha mas.


----------



## glacierre (19 Nov 2016)

visaman dijo:


> imagino que dentro de poco sacaran serie futurista con las féminas como reinas y señoras de la tierra y los hombres reducidos al papel de esclavos o sementales, real como la vida misma



Los 100 (TV Series 2014

Todo empoderadas.


----------



## MAUSER (19 Nov 2016)

Alguien conoce una serie parecida a Banshee, con el mismo ambiente americano?... O parecido.

Ya se que es una fantasmada, con peleas excesivas y tías empoderadas, pero me gustó.


----------



## LeeMarvin (19 Nov 2016)

Ya está por ahí la tercera temporada de "Eres lo peor"


----------



## glacierre (19 Nov 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Alguien conoce una serie parecida a Banshee, con el mismo ambiente americano?... O parecido.
> 
> Ya se que es una fantasmada, con peleas excesivas y tías empoderadas, pero me gustó.



Justified? Es kentucky en vez de pensilvannia.


----------



## MAUSER (19 Nov 2016)

glacierre dijo:


> Justified? Es kentucky en vez de pensilvannia.



Gracias, voy a echarle un vistazo.


----------



## glacierre (19 Nov 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Gracias, voy a echarle un vistazo.



Ya nos diras. Yo de Banshee solo he visto el piloto, justified me parece bastante mejor serie.

Y Boyd Crowder for president.

(Ojo que la he visto en VO, no me hago responsable de carnicerias de doblaje, el acentaco america profunda que gastan todos es impagable)


----------



## MAUSER (19 Nov 2016)

Tiene buena pinta, esta noche termino de ver el primer capitulo a ver si me engancho.


----------



## McNulty (19 Nov 2016)

Estoy a punto de ver Black mirror.

Es tan buena como dicen?


----------



## MAUSER (19 Nov 2016)

glacierre dijo:


> Ya nos diras. Yo de Banshee solo he visto el piloto, justified me parece bastante mejor serie.
> 
> *Y Boyd Crowder for president.*
> 
> (Ojo que la he visto en VO, no me hago responsable de carnicerias de doblaje, el acentaco america profunda que gastan todos es impagable)



Esto es una serie, no me sale como tal?


----------



## fredaster (19 Nov 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Estoy a punto de ver Black mirror.
> 
> Es tan buena como dicen?



Es interesante, amena y diferente. Merece el visionado. Disfrutala.

Enviado desde mi XT1032 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## glacierre (20 Nov 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Esto es una serie, no me sale como tal?



No hombre, es el loco del pelo negro en Justified. En la primera temporada un poco flojo, pero luego toma carrerilla...


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (20 Nov 2016)

MAUSER dijo:


> Alguien conoce una serie parecida a Banshee, con el mismo ambiente americano?... O parecido.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya se que es una fantasmada, con peleas excesivas y tías empoderadas, pero me gustó.





Échale un ojo a "Lethal Weapon". No es tan buena como "Justified" pero se deja ver. Otra de acción muy bien hecha es "The Unit".
Si te va más el tema lumpen y mafia "The Brotherhood". La pena es que la terminaron bastante mal, lo mismo que "Banshee".


----------



## - CONANÍN - (20 Nov 2016)

¿No está nadie siguiendo la segunda temporada de The Missing?
Mucho mejor que la primera; un giro completo. Más turbia, más densa.
Va por el 6º capítulo (sale los miércoles noche).


----------



## MAUSER (20 Nov 2016)

glacierre dijo:


> No hombre, es el loco del pelo negro en Justified. En la primera temporada un poco flojo, pero luego toma carrerilla...



Vale... jajaja como he visto dos episodios ya se quien es... es del bazooka contra la iglesia, que luego el protagonista le pega un tiro en "tol" pecho y vive.

Muy bueno el actor... me recuerda al malo de Banshee, son malos que caen bien.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 16:07 ----------




Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Échale un ojo a "Lethal Weapon". No es tan buena como "Justified" pero se deja ver. Otra de acción muy bien hecha es "The Unit".
> Si te va más el tema lumpen y mafia "The Brotherhood". *La pena es que la terminaron bastante mal, lo mismo que "Banshee*".




Es verdad, la ultima temporada de Banshee no está a la altura de las demás.


----------



## Akela 14 (20 Nov 2016)

Voy a empezar a descargarme Los Soprano, que según veo en muchas listas está clasificada como la mejor serie.

Saludos.


----------



## SunZu (20 Nov 2016)

Es muy buena.
Ya no recuerdo, quizás la 5ª no me gustó mucho.


Otra muy buena "The wire", "Deadwood", hay unas cuantas.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2016 at 18:34 ----------




McNulty dijo:


> Estoy a punto de ver Black mirror.
> 
> Es tan buena como dicen?



La temporada pasada está bien. Esta nueva no me ha gustado mucho el primero. Espero a ver los demás.


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Nov 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Jodo qué bien os lo pasáis ¿eh? ::ienso:



Para qué abres un hilo de mierda?::


----------



## McNulty (21 Nov 2016)

Black mirror, he visto el primer capítulo. Muy grotesca (en el mal sentido) y demasiado rápida para mi gusto. No deja al espectador asimilar el guión. Es como una huida hacia delante continua.

Terminare de ver la primera season, pero por ahora ni fu ni fa.


----------



## Heini (21 Nov 2016)

¿Alguna serie para descargar capaz de hacer sombra a la primera temporada de Fargo?


----------



## QuiSap (21 Nov 2016)

A€ON dijo:


> ¿Alguna serie para descargar capaz de hacer sombra a la primera temporada de Fargo?



La segunda, es aún mejor y todo.


----------



## Heini (21 Nov 2016)

QuiSap dijo:


> La segunda, es aún mejor y todo.



La he visto y la disfrute mucho,pero no es mejor que la primera temporada.


----------



## McNulty (21 Nov 2016)

La primera de Fargo me parece una puta obra maestra. La segunda no me gustó.


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Nov 2016)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dicen que esta muy bien.



Chanel Zero es una cosa extraña. Bastante perturbadora en su desarrollo (la historia es freak de cojones). Funciona a "camara lenta": puedes reproducirla a x2 y "funciona" exactamente igual ::. Desgraciadamente el final no esta a la altura de todo lo que podria haber sido, para nada.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2016 at 08:13 ----------




glacierre dijo:


> Ya nos diras. Yo de Banshee solo he visto el piloto, justified me parece bastante mejor serie.
> 
> Y Boyd Crowder for president.
> 
> (Ojo que la he visto en VO, no me hago responsable de carnicerias de doblaje, el acentaco america profunda que gastan todos es impagable)



Banshee es una "historia del lejano oeste" contada en nuestros tiempos. Yo al menos la recomiendo.


----------



## Caesar (22 Nov 2016)

Banshee como serie de acción es espectacular, pero Justified es mil veces mejor serie, las tramas y los actores son muy superiores. 

Pero Banshee tiene escenas de acción muy singulares, los que la hayáis visto sabéis que en la tercera temporada hay una que es historia de la televisión.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Nov 2016)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Banshee es una "historia del lejano oeste" contada en nuestros tiempos. Yo al menos la recomiendo.





Caesar dijo:


> Banshee como serie de acción es espectacular[...]
> 
> Pero Banshee tiene escenas de acción muy singulares, los que la hayáis visto sabéis que en la tercera temporada hay una que es historia de la televisión.



Para que ningún pardillo vaya a caer en la trampa de ver semejante bazofia infecta refloto mi opinión al respecto en las primeras páginas de este hilo



> La de Banshee me pareció malísima, vi 3 capítulos pero las arcadas de imbecilidad concentrada me impidieron continuar. Serie 100% atiquense: un malote es liberado de prisión, vuelve a por su ex-novia (ahora casada con un aburrido beta-proveedor, que es una especie de nenaza comparado con él, que es puro macho).
> 
> Llega al pueblo, su ex está ahora casada, tiene 2 hijos pero el chocho le chorrea que da gusto con el malote y no puede dejar de pensar en él, aún a pesar de "querer a su marido" (el malote le hace reír _más_ parece ser).
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenotter (22 Nov 2016)

La habitacion perdida, miniserie de 6 capitulos con tematica en plan almacen 13 con final abierto.


----------



## qe12 (22 Nov 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Para que ningún pardillo vaya a caer en la trampa de ver semejante bazofia infecta refloto mi opinión al respecto en las primeras páginas de este hilo



El hecho de que seas un amargado que no tiene ni puta idea de cine nos la suda bastante, la verdad.


----------



## glacierre (1 Dic 2016)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Banshee es una "historia del lejano oeste" contada en nuestros tiempos. Yo al menos la recomiendo.



Mhm, no. Una historia del lejano oeste le duraba a Sergio Leone menos de dos horas, con sus pausas tensas para que sonara la musiquita de Morricone incluidas.

En lo que duran las 4 temporadas de Banshee te ves la collecion completa de spaguetti-westerns de Leone. Tres veces...


----------



## necromancer (11 Dic 2016)

Chavalotes el día 16 estrenan la segunda temporada de The Man in the High Castle


----------



## MAUSER (16 Dic 2016)

He visto Justified las seis temporadas y también me ha gustado. El protagonista muy fantasma y a veces no encaja en el papel y sobreactúa, me caía mejor el malo, Boid Crawford, que él... pero en general me gustó la serie.

Ahora empezaré alguna de las que me han aconsejado.

Refloto hilo mítico.


----------



## beltrixx73 (16 Dic 2016)

necromancer dijo:


> Chavalotes el día 16 estrenan la segunda temporada de The Man in the High Castle



La primera temporada me gustó bastante. Mañana miro de bajarme el primero de la segunda.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2016)

Como es que de todas estas series no echan una mierda en la televion en España?


----------



## beltrixx73 (16 Dic 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Como es que de todas estas series no echan una mierda en la televion en España?



Las hay muy buenas de la que te enteras por el boca a boca. Hay cientos. Alguien habló de the man in the high castle en este hilo, vi la primera temporada y personalmente me gustó. Hay páginas en Internet en las que aparecen ordenadas por temática, búscalas en páginas de torrentes para descargar. Eso sí, la mayoría de las que valen la pena y son un poco recientes, están en inglés.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (17 Dic 2016)

chickenotter dijo:


> La habitacion perdida, miniserie de 6 capitulos con tematica en plan almacen 13 con final abierto.



Muy entretenida.


----------



## Buster (17 Dic 2016)

A mí también me gustó bastante "La habitación perdida".

Otra miniserie bastante entretenida: "El triángulo de las Bermudas" de 2005.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (17 Dic 2016)

Buster dijo:


> A mí también me gustó bastante "La habitación perdida".
> 
> Otra miniserie bastante entretenida: "El triángulo de las Bermudas" de 2005.



A ver, les echaré un vistazo a ver qué tal.


----------



## Ragnar (17 Dic 2016)

que tal la segunda temporade de The Man in the High Castle?

alguno la ha empezado ya?


----------



## barullo (17 Dic 2016)

Hace unos días me bajé y ví una antigua de HBO del año 2008 :

*House of Saddam*, que cuenta el auge y caída de Saddam Hussein...

muy interesante y recomendable si os gusta la Historia y politica y son sólo 4 episodios


----------



## barullo (17 Dic 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Como es que de todas estas series no echan una mierda en la televion en España?



Pues porque son caras y sólo las cadenas por cable se arriesgan a ponerlas porque su público es muy distinto...

Ten en cuenta que aqui en prime time lo que funcionan son los cagarros como Gran Hermano, que siendo caro de realizar les sale más barato que comprar una buena serie... 

y estas series tendrían menos audiencia por el nivel cultural y la edad avanzada de los espectadores que ven la tele en España :S


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (26 Dic 2016)

No sé si ya la habéis puesto, es de amazon:

THE MAN IN THE HIGH CASTLE













Ucronía en la que el Eje gana la IIWW y se reparten EEUU, el oeste para Japón y el este para Alemania. Queda una franja neutral en medio, que coge básicamente la línea de las rocosas.

Sólo hay una temporada, y creo que la cosa puede dar mucho de sí, pues el planteamiento da para una buena historia con muchas variantes, que no se han desarrollado. Los personajes están bien, la serie es lenta y bien ambientada.

Lo dicho, puede crecer tanto a nivel argumento como a nivel personajes. Creo que puede gustar a cualquiera que sea aficionado a las historias de la Guerra Fría.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 10:28 ----------




necromancer dijo:


> Chavalotes el día 16 estrenan la segunda temporada de The Man in the High Castle



Vale, veo que ya la habéis mencionado por aquí... :ouch:

¿Lo que comenta usted es referido al 16 de diciembre de 2016?
Desconozco si estos de Amazon vomitan toda la temporada en 2-3 días, como hace Netflix.


----------



## samaruc (26 Dic 2016)

No sé si alguien recuerda estos 2 pedazos de series de la HBO 

*Carnivale*







(La putada de Carnivale: final abierto.)

*Roma*







Junto con Deadwood, a mi parecer, de lo mejorcito que ha parido HBO en su historia.


----------



## hurdygurdy (30 Dic 2016)

La segunda temporada, en la que sólo tiene relación con la primera el papel del detective francés, me ha gustado mucho más que la primera.


----------



## SunZu (30 Dic 2016)

t34 dijo:


>



Esta también me gustó.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2016 at 13:41 ----------




glacierre dijo:


> Ya nos diras. Yo de Banshee solo he visto el piloto, justified me parece bastante mejor serie.
> 
> Y Boyd Crowder for president.
> 
> (Ojo que la he visto en VO, no me hago responsable de carnicerias de doblaje, el acentaco america profunda que gastan todos es impagable)



Capítulos entretenidos y otros flojos.

Me gusta más Boyd. Una pena...


----------



## beltrixx73 (30 Dic 2016)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> No sé si ya la habéis puesto, es de amazon:
> 
> THE MAN IN THE HIGH CASTLE
> 
> ...



Sí, vomitan toda la segunda temporada. La puedes descargar enterita. Yo estoy a punto de acabarla y coincido con lo dicho.

No es rápida, pero es muy entretenida.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Holliday (14 Ene 2017)

Yo si recuerdo Carnivale y nunca entendi por que nunca hicieron una segunda temporada,era una excelente serie.


----------



## MisterWhite (14 Ene 2017)

Pues claro que habian 2 temporadas de la mierda aquella del circo. Menuda basura, pocas veces he visto algo tan mierda. Me lo trague pq le dije a mi prima que la veria. Ya ves, mi prima la podemita q luego ni me habla. Si lo llego a saber la mando ala mierda, que horas mas desperdiciadas viendo aquella basura insufrible.


----------



## Misosofos (14 Ene 2017)

Trailer Park Boys







Unos colgados viven en un parque de caravanas. Es completamente delirante. Las últimas temporadas no han sido dobladas al español, sólo las primeras.


----------



## barullo (14 Ene 2017)

Empiezo a descargar *Taboo* ahora mismo:







SINOPSIS

Año 1814. James Keziah Delaney es un hombre que se le dio por muerto tras viajar a África y estar 10 años sin noticias de él. Ahora James, que ha estado en los confines de la tierra, donde casi pierde la vida, y ahora ha vuelto a Londres completamente cambiado y con catorce diamantes robados en el bolsillo. (FILMAFFINITY)

Son sólo 8 episodios creo...Ya os iré diciendo qué tal es


----------



## hurdygurdy (14 Ene 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Empiezo a descargar *Taboo* ahora mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El primer capítulo es muy prometedor. Hoy emiten el segundo.


----------



## samaruc (19 Ene 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En internet aunque sepas de una buena serie, lo más probable es que te lleves con un canto en los dientes y no la encuentres.


----------



## Desencantado (19 Ene 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Serie corta de 8 episodios, no la recomiendo, el final penoso.



Bodrio de 8 capítulos, una auténtica Campana de Gauss que empieza fatal, sube hasta el capítulo 5 (OJO, que es el punto en el que finalmente comprendes a qué género cinematográfico pertenece, ahí es ná) y de ahí en adelante caída libre hasta el peor último capítulo de temporada que he visto en mi vida.

La protagonista es además la guionista, lo que empeora todo porque evidencia que la hija de la gran puta sabía de que iba esto desde el minuto uno. 

No excuses this time.

*EDITO: *Lo ÚNICO recordable es la escena de créditos del capítulo 1, la más inteligente y hermosa que he visto en mucho tiempo.


----------



## Bestiaju (19 Ene 2017)

TONELERO, recomienda alguna serie. Suelo coincidir al 90% con tus gustos.

No me fío del resto que aquí la gente solo suele ver mierda pretenciosa.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ene 2017)

Hay una serie de poderes sobrenaturales que está pasable, se llama _Beyond_.


----------



## Ansel (19 Ene 2017)

The Crimson petal and the white.

Es una miniserie de cuatro capitulos que esta bastante bien.

Muy buena la puesta en escena, tambien la fotografia y actuaciones.

Miniserie britanica top.


----------



## bladu (19 Ene 2017)

samaruc dijo:


> *Roma*





¿Esta de Roma, es la que serie de HBO de hace años?. ¿O es una nueva que han sacado con otra trama?


----------



## holgazan (19 Ene 2017)

La extraña pareja.

Comedia tontorrona, para pasar el rato.


----------



## Ansel (19 Ene 2017)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Esta de Roma, es la que serie de HBO de hace años?. ¿O es una nueva que han sacado con otra trama?



Es la misma.


----------



## lobomalo (20 Ene 2017)

Desencantado dijo:


> Bodrio de 8 capítulos, una auténtica Campana de Gauss que empieza fatal, sube hasta el capítulo 5 (OJO, que es el punto en el que finalmente comprendes a qué género cinematográfico pertenece, ahí es ná) y de ahí en adelante caída libre hasta el peor último capítulo de temporada que he visto en mi vida.
> 
> La protagonista es además la guionista, lo que empeora todo porque evidencia que la hija de la gran puta sabía de que iba esto desde el minuto uno.
> 
> ...




pues si esa es mala... esta otra.... :fiufiu:








una idea cojonuda para cualquier madmaxista mal llevabada a termino ... y los guionistas deben de haber abusado del lsd, marihuna, cacique y unos nevaditos, por que la mezcla que hacen de los desastres es de lo mas WTF que he visto en mucho tiempo... terremotos, meteoritos, huracanes, tormentas solares, plaga de esquizoides, posesiones y hasta el ataque de un castor a un niño... :: ...

los personajes malos malos maaalos... no parece q esten metidos en situacion en ningun momento y se producen situaciones absurdas por doquier...

en fin... recomiendo ver el primer capitulo con dos o treinta litros de cerveza...

...


----------



## discrepo (20 Ene 2017)

Misosofos dijo:


> Trailer Park Boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues échale un ojo a esta peli:


----------



## Yáguernot (20 Ene 2017)

Yo, de las que he visto y tengo buen recuerdo son:

UTOPIA (buenisima)
'Utopía' gira en torno a las teorías conspiratorias que genera una novela gráfica titulada "The Utopia Experiments", dibujada por un tal Mark Dane cuando residía en un hospital psiquiátrico en los años 80, y que en la actualidad se considera una obra de culto codiciada por aficionados y coleccionistas, así como por una influyente organización secreta llamada La Red (The Network). Los cuatro protagonistas están convencidos de que el segundo volumen, recientemente encontrado, vaticina ciertos hechos catastróficos relacionados con un fármaco. Lo que empieza como una mera afición se convierte muy pronto en una pesadilla en la que no podrán fiarse de nadie. 







OCCUPIED (muy buena)
En un futuro cercano, el petróleo sigue siendo la principal fuente de energía. EEUU es autosuficiente mientras que los países del Golfo no paran de guerrear y Europa se abastece gracias a Noruega. El nuevo gobierno noruego, concienciado con la amenaza del cambio climático, decide dejar de explotar los combustibles fósiles y desarrollar el "thorion", una nueva forma de energía limpia. Presionados por la Unión Europea ante la amenaza de una crisis energética, Rusia inicia una ocupación pacífica para garantizar que la producción siga adelante, con la promesa de retirarse una vez conseguido su objetivo. Mientras la bandera rusa ondea en el parlamento noruego, políticos, periodistas y ciudadanos deben elegir si colaborar o resistirse. 







22.11.63
Miniserie de suspense basada en el best seller 22/11/63 de Stephen King. La serie parte de una premisa muy sencilla: un agujero de gusano en un dinner de Maine permite volver a un punto de 1960. Jake Epping, un profesor recientemente divorciado, viaja en el tiempo para ayudar a un amigo y evitar el asesinato de JFK, recorriendo los Estados Unidos. La serie, de tan solo ocho capítulos, trata de los peligros de cambiar el pasado para mejorar el presente.








CADETES (Muy buena)
En el frío invierno de 1942, la invasión nazi de la URSS estaba en su punto álgido., el pueblo soviético se esforzaba por resistir. La encarnizada batalla por la ocupación de la ciudad de Stalingrado se había convertido en un símbolo para la moral de las tropas que podía decantar el curso del conflicto. La cruenta batalla acelera la demanda de los nuevos oficiales en el Ejército Rojo, en las academias de oficiales los nuevos tenientes son sometidos a duros cursos intensivos para acelerar su formación y poder incorporarlos al frente, en 90 días esos jóvenes deben convertirse en hombres capaces de dirigir a sus compratriotras a la victoria. Durante esos meses de entrenamiento los jóvenes CADETES aprenderán sus primeras lecciones de honor y valor. Harán amigos y enemigos, y conocerán su primer amor. 







ASCENSION
En 1963, el gobierno de Estados Unidos puso en marcha una misión espacial encubierta enviando cientos de hombres, mujeres y niños en un viaje de un siglo a bordo de la nave espacial de la Ascensión para poblar un nuevo mundo. Casi 50 años después de la jornada, cuando se acercan al punto de no retorno, un misterioso asesinato de una joven hace que la población de la nave comience a cuestionar la verdadera naturaleza de su misión. 







WEEDS
Ambientada en Agrestic, una ciudad californiana de ficción, la serie narra la historia de Nancy, una madre de familia recién enviudada que termina vendiendo marihuana a sus vecinos del barrio residencial donde vive, sólo para poder mantener el nivel de vida de clase media al que estaba acostumbrada. La vida de Nancy gira en torno a sus dos hijos, Shane, un excéntrico y solitario niño de ocho años, y Silas, un adolescente obsesionado con el sexo. Los tres viven en Agrestic, un barrio idílico en apariencia, pero que en realidad oculta oscuros secretos tras las atildadas puertas de sus casas. Entre las confusas almas de Agrestic se encuentra la gran amiga de Nancy, Celia Hodes, la autoproclamada guardiana de los valores morales de la comunidad, preocupada por el sobrepeso de su hija de nueve años y dispuesta a espiar los movimientos de su otra hija, una promiscua chica de 15 años. 







THE WIRE (buenisima)
Sencillo y extremadamente realista drama que sigue una caótica y controvertida investigación sobre drogas y asesinatos en Baltimore. La serie ofrece un retrato crudo y realista del enfrentamiento en la calle entre la ley y los capos del narcotráfico, pero también de las rivalidades que afectan a cada uno de estos bandos. Así, policías de a pie, equipo de la brigada antinarcóticos, federales del FBI, concejales, y jueces rivalizan entre sí, al tiempo que se oponen a los grandes señores de la droga, a su vez ocultos detrás de una madeja de traficantes y camellos de poca monta... Mostrando ambas perspectivas, policial y criminal, la serie captura un universo donde distinguir entre el bien y el mal, el delito y la condena, es siempre desafío. Producida por la cadena HBO y creada por David Simon y Ed Burns, Bajo Escucha (The Wire), está considerada por la crítica como una de las mejores series de televisión de todos los tiempos. Tremendamente absorbente, densa e innovadora tienen unos guiones soberbios en los que se abordan varias tramas de forma impecable en las que se mueven una gran cantidad de personajes perfectamente definidos con una verosimilitud, realismo y crudeza desconocidos en las habituales series de policías. 







THE AMERICANS
The Americans es un drama de época sobre el complejo matrimonio de dos espías del KGB que se hacen pasar por estadounidenses en los suburbios de Washington DC poco después de que Ronald Reagan fuese elegido presidente. El matrimonio concertado de Philip (Matthew Rhys) y Elizabeth Jennings (Keri Russell), que tienen dos hijos (Paige, de 13 años (Holly Taylor) y Henry, de 10 (Keidrich Sellati), que no saben nada acerca de la identidad secreta de sus padres) se vuelve más apasionado y sincero cada día, pero está constantemente a prueba por la intensificación de la Guerra Fría y las íntimas, peligrosas y oscuramente divertidas relaciones que deben mantener con una red de espías y chivatos bajo su control. 








*************************

Todas ellas disponibles en pordede.com


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Ene 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La acabo de terminar, "The Girlfriend Experience" y algo puedo decir: no es ni predecible ni el tipo de serie que estaba esperando. Yo de hecho me estaba oliendo al ver la temática lo siguiente:
> 
> - Mujer moderna y empoderada que se prostituye con hombres atractivos.
> - La lección es que la mujer puede hacer lo que le plazca... etc...
> ...



Yo vi una película titulada _The Girlfriend Experience_ donde debutaba Sasha Grey como actriz no porno. Me imagino que será una versión extendida de la peli.


----------



## Caesar (24 Ene 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La acabo de terminar, "The Girlfriend Experience" y algo puedo decir: no es ni predecible ni el tipo de serie que estaba esperando. Yo de hecho me estaba oliendo al ver la temática lo siguiente:
> 
> - Mujer moderna y empoderada que se prostituye con hombres atractivos.
> - La lección es que la mujer puede hacer lo que le plazca... etc...
> ...




Cuando hablaron de ella en eldiario.es salieron comentarios hilarantes como este:

"La propaganda proxeneta y putera todo lo invade en su empeño de normalizar la violencia sexual que es la prostitución. Cuanta fantasia machista producida por hombres puesta al servicio de legitimar su privilegio de pagar para violar y que el publico lo considere una elección personal de la prostituida. Cine, cultura, medios, dinero, poder masculino que usurpa la voz de las prostituidas poniendo a mujeres a repetir y representar sus fantasías de dominación. Mierda patriarcal, que nos quiere vender la moto de la prostituida feliz mientras invisibiliza su tortura y sufrimiento".

La verdad es que no me llamaba mucho la atención pero como tienes un punto de vista interesante normalmente me la voy a ver.


----------



## McNulty (24 Ene 2017)

La última de walking dead con Negan liándola parda, para mí ha subido algunos puntos. Al menos el guión se ha vuelto más fresco que la 7.

Alguien tiene una opinión formada sobre Westworld? Merece la pena?


----------



## QuiSap (24 Ene 2017)

Masacroso dijo:


> Yo vi una película titulada _The Girlfriend Experience_ donde debutaba Sasha Grey como actriz no porno. Me imagino que será una versión extendida de la peli.



Está basada en la película de Steve Soderbergh pero en mi opinión bastante mejor la serie.

---------- Post added 24-ene-2017 at 08:41 ----------




McNulty dijo:


> La última de walking dead con Negan liándola parda, para mí ha subido algunos puntos. Al menos el guión se ha vuelto más fresco que la 7.
> 
> Alguien tiene una opinión formada sobre Westworld? Merece la pena?



Después de verla en su totalidad, no, no merece la pena. Inicio muy prometedor, buena base, presupuesto y calidad en la grabación, pero se acaba devorando a ella misma, busca giros de guión forzados que hacen perder la atención, conversaciones aburridas y subtramas que no aportan nada a la historia. 
Para mi ha sido una decepción en aumento a medida que pasaban los capítulos.


----------



## visaman (24 Ene 2017)

bajaros OC de netflix


----------



## necromancer (24 Ene 2017)

Bueno he terminado de ver la tercera temporada y hay que decir que es la polla, una de las mejores series de esta década, es una lastima que no llegue al gran público pues relata un periodo de la historia que a muchos no interesa, pero joder la producción, el guión, los actores, la música, la ambientación, todo es realmente bueno.


----------



## barullo (24 Ene 2017)

Coincido en que Westworld ha ido claramente de más a menos según pasaban los capitulos :S

con todo el bombo mediatico que había generado me ha supuesto una decepción que no esperaba por el ejemplo similar de juego de tronos ienso:


----------



## clemenzzza (24 Ene 2017)

Fauda (Serie de TV) (2015) - FilmAffinity









> Sinopsis
> Una cadena de caóticos eventos se desata cuando un agente israelí vuelve a la acción para dar caza a un activista palestino al que daba por muerto.




12 capítulos de unos 35 minutos así que se hacen cortos, buen guión, acción trepidante e intenta ser equidistante en un tema tan controvertido como el palestino-israelí. 

En contra? los efectos de explosiones son bastante cutres para el siglo XXI pero hay pocos y se pasa por alto, alguna trama sentimental no me aporta nada.

más que interesante y se ve muy rápido, la conocí al remomendarla erik frattini el colaborador de iker jiménez y que suele ser conocedor de los servicios secretos israelíes.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (24 Ene 2017)

Para esta primavera llegarán la sexta temporada de *Veep* :rolleye:








Y la tercera de *Rick and Morty*.

Aquí una parodia del gag del sofá de Los Simpson.

Simpsons Couch Gag | Rick and Morty | Adult Swim - YouTube


----------



## clemenzzza (24 Ene 2017)

refugee dijo:


> de que va?
> 
> Es como la pelicula esa de "monster" donde una mujer fea, hace autoestop y viola a hombres?



monster está basada en hechos reales.


----------



## 2plx2 (24 Ene 2017)

Estoy viendo Carnivale. No la recomiendo, pero la estoy viendo.



barullo dijo:


> Coincido en que Westworld ha ido claramente de más a menos según pasaban los capitulos :S
> 
> con todo el bombo mediatico que había generado me ha supuesto una decepción que no esperaba por el ejemplo similar de juego de tronos ienso:



Westworld deja de tener sentido con la trama de la meretriz negra y el chino. No hay por donde cogerla.


----------



## LIMONCIO (24 Ene 2017)

No se si esta puesta. Comedia cojonuda donde lo politicamente correcto no esta en su guion.
Yo me parti la caja, la verdad.


----------



## barullo (24 Ene 2017)

2plx2 dijo:


> Estoy viendo Carnivale. No la recomiendo, pero la estoy viendo.
> 
> 
> 
> Westworld deja de tener sentido con la trama de la meretriz negra y el chino. No hay por donde cogerla.



Lo pongo en spoiler para no tronchar la serie a nadie:



Spoiler



Exacto...que una maquina haga ese chantaje y maneje a su antojo a un técnico colegiado :: no se sostine :no:

si fuera el tío de la limpieza a cambio de mamadas todavía, pero a un técnico que se supone pilota y añade/borra lo que quiere ya me dirás :fiufiu::ouch:


----------



## chispa (29 Ene 2017)

aqui no llego, esta en latino neutro mejicano, primeros 63 capitulos ,Eliot Ness en accion mejor que en la peli sobrevalorada
LOS INTOCABLES l CAPITULO 1 l LA MAFIA ESTILO CARA CORTADA - YouTube

Angel Ram - YouTube


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Ene 2017)

Para mí, una comedia dramática de notable alto. Me encantó.

Brief Encounters (TV series - Wikipedia)


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Ene 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ésta tiene un planteamiento interesante pero la serie en sí no es gran cosa.



¡Ostras! Éste es uno de mis libros preferidos de Clark. De putísima madre, esto no me lo pierdo por nada del mundo.

Ya sólo faltaba que adaptasen también _La Ciudad y las Estrellas_ (mi preferida de Clark ).


----------



## barullo (29 Ene 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La he acabado, menuda historia :´( ... para quien quiera enfrentarse a su nihilismo es un visionado cojonudo ::
> 
> *SPOILER*
> 
> ...



Pero pon el spoiler de manera que no se vea el texto, caraestaca :ouch::


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Ene 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La he acabado, menuda historia :´( ... para quien quiera enfrentarse a su nihilismo es un visionado cojonudo ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya comentaré cuando la vea. De momento parece que se han tomado algunas licencias :: El libro no tiene nada que ver con dios o el diablo sino con



Spoiler



una teórica evolución hacia un mayor grado de agregación de los seres vivos, el salto cualitativo de especies sociales a especies dotadas de una conciencia unificada. 

Algo así como el salto evolutivo desde especies unicelulares a especies pluricelulares ocurrido hace millones de años pero en este caso enfocado a la mente.

Es ciencia ficción, y Clark era bastante místico a pesar de ser ateo. Si quieres flipar del todo deberías leerte _La ciudad y las estrellas_, eso sí que es ciencia-ficción llevada a los extremos: trata sobre la humanidad dentro de *un billón de años*.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Feb 2017)

¡¡¡Síiiii, ya está aquí!!! ¡¡Segunda temporada!!


----------



## visaman (2 Feb 2017)

Masacroso dijo:


> ¡Ostras! Éste es uno de mis libros preferidos de Clark. De putísima madre, esto no me lo pierdo por nada del mundo.
> 
> Ya sólo faltaba que adaptasen también _La Ciudad y las Estrellas_ (mi preferida de Clark ).



esta descargable yo al promocione en el hilo hace tiempo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (8 Feb 2017)

Está empezando la segunda temporada de OUTSIDERS, para quien le interese.


----------



## QuiSap (8 Feb 2017)

Supongo que a estas alturas no es una desconocida pero he terminado American Crime, la de OJ Simpson, y la recomiendo. Con un guión sólido, actuaciones de gran altura y técnicamente bien hecha, algunos momentos se pasan con el blackpower y grito feminazi pero aún así de lo mejorcito del 2016.







American Crime Story: The People v. O.J. Simpson (Serie de TV) (2016) - Filmaffinity


----------



## clemenzzza (9 Feb 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Miraos el documental O.J.: Made in America.
> 
> Porque ahí se ve en contexto toda la vida del personaje.



yo me vi primero la serie ( que me gustó mucho ) y luego la serie documental, pensé que igual se me iba a hacer aburrido y repetitivo pero como dices el documental te ayuda a profundizar en el personaje ( abarca toda su vida ) y complementa mucho la serie, yo también recomiendo ver ambos.


----------



## QuiSap (9 Feb 2017)

clemenzzza dijo:


> yo me vi primero la serie ( que me gustó mucho ) y luego la serie documental, pensé que igual se me iba a hacer aburrido y repetitivo pero como dices el documental te ayuda a profundizar en el personaje ( abarca toda su vida ) y complementa mucho la serie, yo también recomiendo ver ambos.



La clave de la serie para mi es esa, lo de menos es Simpson, de echo su actuación queda muy limitada a los dos primeros capítulos. La serie se expande hacía la crítica a los medios y a la sociedad americana, cómo fue el juicio desde todos los ángulos sin quedarse solo en la farándula fácil. 
Igualmente echaré un ojo al documental, no lo conocía y estoy interesado en el tema, gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## visaman (9 Feb 2017)

gracias una vez mas estoy viéndome el hombre en lo alto del castillo y me encanta.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (12 Feb 2017)

He visto dos de las tres partes de la "adaptación" de la novela de Arthur Clark de _El fin de la infancia_. Paso a comentar en spoiler



Spoiler



Hace más de 15 años que leí el libro así que puedo estar equivocado pero no recuerdo que los Superseñores eligiesen ningún representante humano, eso me parece se lo han sacado de la manga para poder narrar la historia televisivamente.

No recuerdo ningún grupo que estuviese en contra como los de "freedom-nosequé" de la miniserie.

De esto estoy segurísimo: nadie se enferma de "cáncer" ni a nadie se le estiriliza, ni mucho menos le pegan un tiro al Karellen. Más de lo mismo con la ouija, otra tontería inventada para la serie.

Tampoco muere la ciencia, eso es otra payasada más de la serie, yo al menos no recuerdo nada de eso. Como digo puedo equivocarme pero me choca mucho.

Es cierto que los Superseñores tenían el aspecto típico de Satanás, y por eso se ocultan, o algo muy parecido (en la miniserie creo lo han exagerado un poco, en la novela creo que sólo tenían cuernos).


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Feb 2017)

Después de ver la tercera parte de _El fin de la infancia_ resaltar que...



Spoiler



...es potable, lo menos potable es el tema del rubiales que se muere y la historieta chorra de su ex que muere de cáncer, que no pega ni con cola con la historia ni tiene nada que ver... ni la historia del tipo con la bomba nuclear... otra subnormalidad más.

La miniserie es muy mala en comapración al libro, lo más rescatable es que consigue poner drama, aunque sin ton ni son e incluso sin sentido alguno, sobre la historia en sí, que es dramática en el libro pero por motivos propios, no por los expuestos en la miniserie.

Otra subnormalidad intolerable es que la Tierra explota al final, por la puta cara :XX::XX:

En resumen: la miniserie cuenta una historia esencialmente distinta del libro, no le hace justicia al libro ni por asomo.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Feb 2017)

visaman dijo:


> gracias una vez mas estoy viéndome el hombre en lo alto del castillo y me encanta.



¿Qué traducción es esa?, :ouch: será _El hombre en el castillo_, como la novela.


----------



## visaman (15 Feb 2017)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> ¿Qué traducción es esa?, :ouch: será _El hombre en el castillo_, como la novela.



eso será, que yo traduzco con mi neurona traductora.


----------



## MAUSER (21 Feb 2017)

Acabo de terminar de ver la serie de Ray Donovan. Alguna similar?


----------



## hurdygurdy (22 Feb 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> Acabo de terminar de ver la serie de Ray Donovan. Alguna similar?



Animal Kingdom. No tan buena como Ray Donovan, pero también va de una familia de Los Ángeles bastante chunga.

Los Soprano, muy anterior y muy superior. Ray Donovan me parece la versión costa oeste de Los Soprano.


----------



## LeeMarvin (23 Feb 2017)

Supongo que ya es conocida, estoy viendo Broad City. Risa, Incorrección política y mala baba a raudales concentrada en 30 minutos


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (23 Feb 2017)

Han estrenado un spin-off de los X-men titulado Legion:







Aún no la he visto pero pinta bien, a ver qué tal sale.


----------



## hartman (23 Feb 2017)

esta de espias en la guerra de la independencia americana no esta mal:


----------



## QuiSap (27 Feb 2017)

Masacroso dijo:


> Han estrenado un spin-off de los X-men titulado Legion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver el primer capítulo y de momento para mi la mejor serie de superheroes. Falta ver si mantienen nivel pero desde los escenarios a la fotografía es de una calidad tremenda. 
Tiene un estilo similar a 'Utopia' y una filmación que transmite a la perfección la esquizofrenia del protagonista, hay que ver alguno mas pero aunque sólo sea por el primero vale la pena.


----------



## hurdygurdy (7 Mar 2017)

Buena miniserie canadiense sobre la busca de un asesino en serie.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (7 Mar 2017)

Esta serie seguramente la conoce anarquista, estoy viendo la segunda parte de _Berserk_, que se está haciendo desde el año pasado:







Lo curioso es que está hecha en parte CGI y en parte dibujada. Está muy bien considerando que es un anime y al público que podría ir dirigida.


----------



## LeeMarvin (22 Mar 2017)

Vistos ya los 7 primeros capítulos de "This is us".
La veo una serie de amplio espectro, humana y cálida, con su puntito de sensiblería....
This is us, la serie nominada al Globo de oro y que nadie emite en España


----------



## davitin (9 Abr 2017)

Masacroso dijo:


> He visto dos de las tres partes de la "adaptación" de la novela de Arthur Clark de _El fin de la infancia_. Paso a comentar en spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues colega, sinceramente, no te acuerdas de nada del libro.

Escepto lo del tiro a karellen pasa todo lo que dices en el libro.

En tu siguiente post hablas de la explosión de na tierra, en el libro la tierra se destruye, hay un desequilibrio en la gravedad y se empieza a resquebrajar toda a trozos.

Vuelve a leerte el libro anda majo.


----------



## barullo (28 Abr 2017)

Algunas recomendaciones:

Vuenven las aventuras de "Hap and Leonard" en su segunda temporada

Segunda temporada tambien para el amiguete Uther en "The last kingdom"

Comenzó tambien la tercera temporada de "better call Saul"

Seguiremos informando muñequitos :

Saludines


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Abr 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Una serie tan adecuada a nuestros días y poca gente la ve... Espero que no la cancelen.



De las dos temporadas la primera es bastante maleja, tirando a dar vergüenza ajena en algunos momentos. Sobre todo cuando a la puta doctora Tancredi, la revientaseries, le da por jugar a los terroristas.

La segunda temporada, a partir de que el padre regresa con el hijo a los Ángeles, me parece entretenida. Aunque el papel de personaje odioso se lo cede la Tancredi al hijo pagafantas: que manotazo con la mano abierta tiene el colega.

En cuanto a tus dudas no sé, tampoco le echo muchas cuentas. Eso sí, la Fábrica ha salido una vez: en los primeros capítulos de la primera temporadas, cuando mandan a ella a un panchito conocido de los protagonistas. Desde una ventana, mira la Tierra desde el espacio.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (28 Abr 2017)

Serie entretenida y refrescante donde el NOM brilla por su ausencia. Aunque en los últimos episodios empieza a verse la deriva progre.
Cancelada en su primera temporada. ¿Le dolía a alguien a ver tantos blancos juntos en tv?


----------



## lobomalo (28 Abr 2017)

miniserie de 6 capitulos

el primero flojete pero el resto tienen su gracia y si viste/conoces la pinicula de Ford Fairine pues mas te gustará







.
. .


----------



## Rockatansky (28 Abr 2017)

No sé si la han posteado ya pero "Fortitude" me ha parecido bastante buena. Trata de un pequeño pueblo de Noruega donde hay una serie de asesinatos y sucesos sobrenaturales. Mezcla intriga, thriller y ciencia ficción.


----------



## p_pin (28 Abr 2017)

Alguien la mencionó hace muchas páginas, y no he visto ningún comentario, a mi me está gustando mucho, hoy voy a terminar de verla (son 3 temporadas a 10 capitulos, unos 58 min por cap.)

*Borgen*






Argumento:


Spoiler



_Se adentra en los entresijos de la política danesa a través de su protagonista, Birgitte Nyborg, quien inesperadamente se convierte en la primera mujer en llegar al cargo de Primer Ministro de Dinamarca. Desde su puesto en el castillo de Christiansborg, conocido coloquialmente como el 'Borgen', y en compañía de su fiel asesor de prensa Kasper Juul, Birgitte Nyborg afronta su nueva posición en el poder, su papel como madre de dos hijos y mujer dentro del gobierno y sus relaciones con los medios de comunicación en una carrera política compleja y competitiva._



Ya van varias buenas series nórdicas que he visto como fortitude, forbrydelsen, bron broen.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (28 Abr 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Alguien la mencionó hace muchas páginas, y no he visto ningún comentario, a mi me está gustando mucho, hoy voy a terminar de verla (son 3 temporadas a 10 capitulos, unos 58 min por cap.)
> 
> *Borgen*



Más propaganda de género no, gracias, ya tengo suficiente con la usana y la española.


----------



## p_pin (28 Abr 2017)

Masacroso dijo:


> Más propaganda de género no, gracias, ya tengo suficiente con la usana y la española.



Tú te la pierdes

Al resto de foreros, basta con que miréis opiniones por la web para ver que se trata de una gran serie, ya la terminé, me faltaba sólo el último capítulo.


----------



## barullo (28 Abr 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Algunas recomendaciones:
> 
> Vuenven las aventuras de "Hap and Leonard" en su segunda temporada
> 
> ...



Cito mi post para añadir que también ha comenzado la 3ª temporada de la increíble "Fargo"...

Si no vistéis las 2 primeras temporadas es el momento de verlas


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Tú te la pierdes
> 
> Al resto de foreros, basta con que miréis opiniones por la web para ver que se trata de una gran serie, ya la terminé, me faltaba sólo el último capítulo.



Yo me la voy a perder también.
Tampoco soporto el adoctrinamiento de género camuflado en ficción.
Me hace sentir como un perro al que le envuelven la píldora en carne.



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Abr 2017)

t_chip dijo:


> Yo me la voy a perder también.
> Tampoco soporto el adoctrinamiento de género camuflado en ficción.
> Me hace sentir como un perro al que le envuelven la píldora en carne.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Os estáis formando una opinión en torno a vuestros clichés

Pongo en spoiler que hago un pequeño comentario de algún capitulo para rebatir esos estereotipos que se han formado mirando el cartel:



Spoiler



En esa serie podrás ver, por ejemplo, un episodio que trata de la inmigración en el que una musulmana dice que la mayoría de los musulmanes, incluso miembros de su familia aun están en la edad media, y que no están preparados para vivir en Europa, 

En otro, podrás ver como dejan con el culo al aire a las ONG´s que disfrazan e inflan los datos de prostitutas para criminalizar al hombre, dando voz a una representate de prostitutas que dice que ella es puta y feliz... 

No sé si eso te parece muy "adoctrinamiento de genero"


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Os estáis formando una opinión en torno a vuestros clichés
> 
> Pongo en spoiler que hago un pequeño comentario de algún capitulo para rebatir esos estereotipos que se han formado mirando el cartel:
> 
> ...



Me parece que según que personaje sea el que diga esas frases, la serie puede ser o feminazi extrema o feminazi light, en ningún caso es anti NWO. Hoy día no.

Si esas frases las dice un personaje presentado como ganador a lo largo de toda la serie, sería una serie antifeminazi, pero estoy seguro de que las dice un pedazo de mierda marginal, perdedor, feo y nuncafollista, para que todo el personal influenciable que vea la serie lo tome como una conducta a evitar.

El contexto lo cambia todo, mi pequeño padawan, la propaganda se va volviendo cada vez menos tosca, para no resultar demasiado obvia.....lo que dije antes de la píldora envuelta en carne para engañar al perro...?te acuerdas?



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Abr 2017)

t_chip dijo:


> Me parece que según que personaje sea el que diga esas frases, la serie puede ser o feminazi extrema o feminazi light, en ningún caso es anti NWO. Hoy día no.
> 
> Si esas frases las dice un personaje presentado como ganador a lo largo de toda la serie, sería una serie antifeminazi, pero estoy seguro de que las dice un pedazo de mierda marginal, perdedor, feo y nuncafollista, para que todo el personal influenciable que vea la serie lo tome como una conducta a evitar.
> 
> ...



Deja de venderme tu mierda vocabulario de crio, venga te meto al ignore, tranquilo allí no estarás sólo


----------



## t_chip (28 Abr 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Deja de venderme tu mierda vocabulario de crio, venga te meto al ignore, tranquilo allí no estarás sólo



Has perdido, panoli. Asumelo y aprende.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 May 2017)

Ha empezado la 6ª de Veep en abril.


----------



## t_chip (2 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Entretenida, tampoco es para tirar cohetes... Si por cada insinuación feminista hay que tumbar una serie entonces no se puede ver nada... Ya no de las actuales, en las series de los noventa ya hay siempre mensajes de ese tipo...
> 
> Si por un comentario de esos tengo que dejar de ver una serie Seinfeld es una mierda... Que digo Seinfeld, en Colombo ya hay mujeres empoderadas... ::...
> 
> ...



Veo que te ha escocido mi comentario. 

Bien, he dado en el blanco. Y eso que no te apuntaba a ti, pero todos los tontos os dais por aludidos en cuanto alguien critica o no aprecia el olor de vuestra mierda.

Aparte, se que alguien es imbécil en cuanto llama nazi (directamente o por medio de imágenes) a quien disiente de la mainstream.

Sigue balando, borreguito.  


Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (4 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Entretenida, tampoco es para tirar cohetes... Si por cada insinuación feminista hay que tumbar una serie entonces no se puede ver nada... Ya no de las actuales, en las series de los noventa ya hay siempre mensajes de ese tipo...
> 
> Si por un comentario de esos tengo que dejar de ver una serie Seinfeld es una mierda... Que digo Seinfeld, en Colombo ya hay mujeres empoderadas... ::...
> 
> ...



En general, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, aunque yo no digo que Borgen sea buena o mala por hablar mal de los inmigrantes o las putas, como dices haberla visto sabrás que hablaba de 2 capítulos sueltos, sólo cometí el error de entrar al trapo del comentario del retrasado... ya ignorado, por cierto que lo recomiendo, ignorar... y a hablar de series


----------



## QuiSap (10 May 2017)

Buenas, 

Después de un par de series sin pena ni gloria os recomiendo una de HBO: The Night Of. 
Sólida, muy realista y con buenas interpretaciones. En algunos momentos busca tocar en exceso la moralidad racial pero en conjunto general ha sido un gran descubrimiento. 

Columnistas: CrÃ­tica de â€œThe Night Ofâ€: Por quÃ© es LA miniserie del aÃ±o - Otros Cines


----------



## t_chip (10 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pobre imbécil... ::



Nunca viene un tonto solo.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 01:57 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> En general, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, aunque yo no digo que Borgen sea buena o mala por hablar mal de los inmigrantes o las putas, como dices haberla visto sabrás que hablaba de 2 capítulos sueltos, sólo cometí el error de entrar al trapo del comentario del retrasado... ya ignorado, por cierto que lo recomiendo, ignorar... y a hablar de series



Que si que si, que mucho decir que me ignoras, pero no haces más que responderme.


No eres ni el primero ni el último retarded. en no saber perder. 

Venga, a ver si está tercera vez eres capaz de ignorarme de verdad.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ohenry (10 May 2017)

Pues le he dado un repaso a un libro sobre las 1000 series que hay que ver antes de palmarla y no me atrae ninguna. Y ya son series.

Consejos pido para alguien que si se engancho a:
Breaking Bad
The Shield
True Detective
Homeland
House of Cards
Las primeras de Juego de Tronos
Matrimonio con hijos
Doctor en Alaska

Como veis politica y accion mandan, pero buenos personajes tambien.

Odio/Nunca he entendido:
Friends
Big Bang Theory
The Simpsons
Lost
Walking Dead

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 03:50 ----------

Aclaro antes de nada que The Wire me aburre, las drogas en el barrio de negratas es algo que solo puede epatar a blancos gafapastas, como decis.


----------



## Rockatansky (10 May 2017)

Ésta me está gustando bastante. Va de espías del servicio secreto francés. La trama gira alrededor de la guerra de Siria.


----------



## necromancer (10 May 2017)

Muy interesante, sobre el mundo de la bolsa y la justicia. Empieza un poco lenta y algunos personajes sobran un poco, pero en general recomendable.


----------



## El pianista de París (10 May 2017)

No se si se han puesto ya por aqui.


TheExpanse
Thriller sci-fi, buena ambientación, construcción de personajes y trama.







Berserk
Mini serie de 3 películas (la trama continua actualmente en una serie regular)
Sin palabras, brutal en todos los sentidos. 







Men at work
Comedia de corte ligero, buenos diálogos y pullas constantes a la mujer empoderada.


----------



## trinia (10 May 2017)

Malviviendo,aqui tambien hay talento con pocos recursos,les da sopas con hondas a los yankis.


----------



## Sin Solucion (10 May 2017)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Ésta me está gustando bastante. Va de espías del servicio secreto francés. La trama gira alrededor de la guerra de Siria.



Muy buena y muy recomendable.
Vistas las 2 temporadas. (El final un poco...)
Me quede patas arriba cuando un jerifalte del servicio reconoce a otro que Francia no pinta una puta mierda en el mundo. Eso dicho por un frances y en una serie con agradecimientos al ministerio de defensa frances... tiene su merito.


----------



## Ohenry (10 May 2017)

Pues agradezco las recomendaciones pero me da mucha pereza ahora mismo ver una serie sin tener la certeza de que va a llamarme la atención.


Voy a probar con The Leftovers.


----------



## Neuretic (10 May 2017)

Empire que abri un hilo aquí antes de ayer y nadie a contestado.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 18:32 ----------


----------



## Ohenry (10 May 2017)

Negratas.


no gracias.


Por cierto, he visto tales fallos siempre en las series incluso de más renombre y cuidadas, algunas de ellas de las que me he enganchado, que no sé como es que no me metí a guionista.


Un ejemplo de hace unos dias que me dejó derroido:

House of Cards, unos crios han secuestrado a una familia y amenazan con matarlos por el nombre de Allá sino se libera a un lider taliban.

Van a por el lider taliban, que estaba en la cácel, y le meten en una habitación con una cámara delante para hablar asi todos a tres.

Llega el momento de máxima tensión, se ponen a hablar entre ellos en árabe...

y no hay en toda la Casa Blanca, en la habitación o en el Pentágono, un traductor!!!!!!!! Le pregunta toda nerviosa la rubia al talibán qué es lo que ha dicho!!!!


Pero vamos a ver, se suponia que esto no era Juego de Tronos!!!!


Como esas unas cuantas. Luego se dice que si Breaking Bad, pero las hay con más supuesto caché que tela.


----------



## LeeMarvin (15 May 2017)

Para los que les gusta la comedia ahí van 4 propuestas con su puntito y una 5 de propina 
- "Desviados". 
Desviados (Serie de TV) (2016) - FilmAffinity
- "Mama contra corriente". http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2017/03/14/television/1489497263_371850.html
- "Superstore". 
Historias (Bastardas) Extraordinarias: Superstore: ¿Buenos tiempos para la comedia en NBC?
-"Idiotsitter". 
https://fueradeseries.com/idiotsitter-comedy-central-170c977045a0
-"El fin de la comedia T2". 
'El fin de la comedia' sigue siendo una de las mejores series españolas


----------



## Será en Octubre (15 May 2017)

Neuretic dijo:


> Empire que abri un hilo aquí antes de ayer y nadie a contestado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 18:32 ----------



¿Sólo salen negros?


----------



## hurdygurdy (30 May 2017)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Ésta me está gustando bastante. Va de espías del servicio secreto francés. La trama gira alrededor de la guerra de Siria.



Acabo de terminar la segunda temporada y me ha gustado mucho, a pesar de tener un final bastante inverosímil. Ofrece una visión del poco conocido mundillo del servicio secreto francés, que a saber si se ajusta a la realidad, pero al menos resulta creíble y apasionante.


----------



## barullo (30 May 2017)

Alguien está siguiendo "American Gods" ?

qué os parece?


----------



## Asurbanipal (30 May 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Alguien está siguiendo "American Gods" ?
> 
> qué os parece?



He visto solo el primer capítulo (no lo aguanté entero). No me gusta: demasiado sangriento, demasiado ficción, demasiado artificial.

Espero equivocarme.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 May 2017)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> He visto solo el primer capítulo (no lo aguanté entero). No me gusta: demasiado sangriento, demasiado ficción, demasiado artificial.
> 
> Espero equivocarme.



Vi el primero. Curioso. Esperando a que este completada para seguir pero amigos seriofilos han acabado hasta los huevos en algunos episodios:


"Después de veinte minutos de lenta, lenta escena hablando con su mujer muerta, me despido de american gods, que se vayan a tomar por el culo"


----------



## barullo (30 May 2017)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Vi el primero. Curioso. Esperando a que este completada para seguir pero amigos seriofilos han acabado hasta los huevos en algunos episodios:
> 
> 
> "Después de veinte minutos de lenta, lenta escena hablando con su mujer muerta, me despido de american gods, que se vayan a tomar por el culo"



En el 4º capitulo me estaba aburriendo (creo que de ese punto hablan tus amigos) y lo quité...

Tengo que volver a esa escena y seguir ienso:

es una serie indefinible :


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (31 May 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Alguien está siguiendo "American Gods" ?
> 
> qué os parece?



El título es demasiado ofensivo, no podría ver una serie así jamás. Es irrelevante lo buena o mala que pueda ser, es una cuestión de principios.


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (3 Jun 2017)

Neuretic dijo:


> Empire que abri un hilo aquí antes de ayer y nadie a contestado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 18:32 ----------



Es muy pero que muy mala. La veo por los modelitos que les ponen a las actrices y los decorados de los interiores mientras hago otras cosas.

Hay series mucho mejores.


----------



## Neuretic (4 Jun 2017)

sin pilas dijo:


> Es muy pero que muy mala. La veo por los modelitos que les ponen a las actrices y los decorados de los interiores mientras hago otras cosas.
> 
> Hay series mucho mejores.



Que dise loco si es la hostia. :XX:
Nunca tuve mas ganas de que asesinaran torturando lentamente a un personaje como con esta serie, si al puto hermano pequeňo al Yamal de los cojones.


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (4 Jun 2017)

Son todos abominables.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Jun 2017)

American Gods me parece una serie de diseño y reconozco que solo he visto el trailer.

Un poco de fantasia barnizada de realismo crudo.
Un poco de drama
Un poco de filosofia barata
Un poco de rollo intimista.

Ahora el 90% de las series son asi.

Sinceramente creo que hemos entrado en una época de burbuja con las series. 

Las series en general si se alargan mas de una temporada o 10 episodios entran en una dinámica de embrollo, mucha paja mental y culebrón. Lo que pasa que una vez que una productora empieza una serie quiere exprimirla al máximo.

Para mi una buena serie debería ser al estilo Yo Claudio.(o sea nada que ver con el formato actual de serie) 6-10 episodios y finalizar la historia.


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Jun 2017)

La quinta temporada de House of Cards es una mierda. No vuelvo a ver mas la serie. Ya es irreal completamente, fantasiosa y con magufadas que no se las cree nadie.

Pena porque esta tenia que haber sido su ultima temporada y cerrarla a lo grande.


----------



## McNulty (4 Jun 2017)

eltonelero dijo:


> American Gods me parece una serie de diseño y reconozco que solo he visto el trailer.
> 
> Un poco de fantasia barnizada de realismo crudo.
> Un poco de drama
> ...



"La nueva juego de tronos" dicen en el trailer. Cuando a una serie que acaba de empezar se la compara con otra más grande, ya sabes que va a ser una mierda, es que no falla.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 13:10 ----------

Black mirror me parece una serie increíble y muy buena, chekearla si no la habéis visto. Que realmente no es una serie, son episodios sueltos de historias distintas.

Yo ahora estoy esperando a juego de tronos, viendo la tercera de better Call Saul y poco más. Siguem sacando mucha serie del montón.


----------



## Usuario: (4 Jun 2017)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La quinta temporada de House of Cards es una mierda. No vuelvo a ver mas la serie. Ya es irreal completamente, fantasiosa y con magufadas que no se las cree nadie.
> 
> Pena porque esta tenia que haber sido su ultima temporada y cerrarla a lo grande.



Se les ha ido la pinza. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hurdygurdy (5 Jun 2017)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La quinta temporada de House of Cards es una mierda. No vuelvo a ver mas la serie. Ya es irreal completamente, fantasiosa y con magufadas que no se las cree nadie.
> 
> Pena porque esta tenia que haber sido su ultima temporada y cerrarla a lo grande.



La cuarta ya dio un bajón considerable, esta última temporada la estoy viendo por inercia y porque siempre es una delicia ver actuar a Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Rockatansky (5 Jun 2017)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Acabo de terminar la segunda temporada y me ha gustado mucho, a pesar de tener un final bastante inverosímil. Ofrece una visión del poco conocido mundillo del servicio secreto francés, que a saber si se ajusta a la realidad, pero al menos resulta creíble y apasionante.



Ha salido ya la tercera. Cierto que el final de la segunda es algo inverosímil pero la tercera ha empezado muy bien y parece que visto el éxito que tiene la serie disponen de más medios. A ver qué tal sigue...


----------



## angek (5 Jun 2017)

eltonelero dijo:


> ....el 90% de las series son asi.
> 
> Sinceramente creo que hemos entrado en una época de burbuja con las series.




De acuerdo en todo menos en el tiempo verbal subrayado. 

Una década al pasado le daba yo a esa frase.


----------



## hurdygurdy (6 Jun 2017)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Ha salido ya la tercera. Cierto que el final de la segunda es algo inverosímil pero la tercera ha empezado muy bien y parece que visto el éxito que tiene la serie disponen de más medios. A ver qué tal sigue...



Estupenda noticia, pero no encuentro subtítulos. ¿Sabes si hay ya en algún lado? En inglés también me valdrían.


----------



## Rockatansky (6 Jun 2017)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Estupenda noticia, pero no encuentro subtítulos. ¿Sabes si hay ya en algún lado? En inglés también me valdrían.



Pues no sé, yo la veo en vomistar+...


----------



## McNulty (7 Jun 2017)

Por cierto estoy viéndome la tercera de better call Saul, y bastante muermo en general. Siguen viviendo de breaking bad, y estiran y estiran el guión de forma muy forzada.

Yo me la voy a terminar, pero ni de coña esperéis que sea como la primera temporada, han bajado mucho el nivel los gilligan.


----------



## angek (8 Jun 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Por cierto estoy viéndome la tercera de better call Saul, y bastante muermo en general. Siguen viviendo de breaking bad, y estiran y estiran el guión de forma muy forzada.
> 
> Yo me la voy a terminar, pero ni de coña esperéis que sea como la primera temporada, han bajado mucho el nivel los gilligan.




Sin querer ser polémico, pero ¿No es eso lo que hacía Breaking Bad?, ¿Estirar el guión para parir más capítulos?


----------



## visaman (8 Jun 2017)

american godos sublime fotografía obscuro argumento epica violencia lo tiene todo


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Jun 2017)

angek dijo:


> Sin querer ser polémico, pero ¿No es eso lo que hacía Breaking Bad?, ¿Estirar el guión para parir más capítulos?



No, no es lo mismo. En Breaking Bad hay una evolución, un desarrollo... cada temporada es más compleja que la anterior.

Sin embargo esta última temporada de Better Call Saul se ha estancado desde el primer capítulo, en el sentido de que el guión avanza muy lentamente sin un claro destino, o simplemente no resulta nada interesante por tratar riñas familiares anodinas.

Por ejemplo: la subtrama de los narcos es más interesante que la trama "principal" sobre la vida de Saul.


----------



## McNulty (8 Jun 2017)

Angek, no te cortes en ser polémico, estamos para eso aquí. Para discutir.

Un poco lo que te ha dicho Masacroso. Breaking bad era de un dinamismo difícilmente alcanzable por otras series. El ritmo que tenía era perfecto, y no tenías la sensación de que ningún capítulo sobraba. Me esperaba más creatividad en Better call saul, que los guionistas arriesgasen un poco más.

Exacto Masacroso, a mí también me parece que la trama de los Salamanca es más interesante. Las rencillas de abogados y demás, aburren mucho. El lío con el hermano ya cansa. Se han quedado muy estancados.


----------



## zapatitos (11 Jun 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> *Le quiero dar una oportunidad a Ana de las tejas verdes.*



Cuando mi parienta me puso un día esa serie y me contó por encima su argumento me temí lo peor y me preparé para una larga sesión de sensiblería y lágrima fácil. Pero la primera parte (1985) cuando es todavía una niña es de los más entretenido y divertido que he visto en mi vida en cuestión de series. Después va flojeando en mi opinión pero sigue siendo muy entretenida.

Tiene dosis de sensiblería barata como es normal, pero sin llegar a empalagar como otras series del estilo.

Saludos.


----------



## kynes (11 Jun 2017)

Ya estarán dichas:

-Peaky blinders.

-Taboo.

También
-The Night of.


----------



## cucerulo (11 Jun 2017)

refugee dijo:


> La segunda temporada de Fargo no le gustó a casi nadie
> 
> Raro que hayan hecho una tercera temporada.
> 
> ...



Joder qué putada... acabo de ver la primera y me pareció impresionante. Imaginaba que la segunda iría por el mismo camino pero leyendo esto ya me ha dado el bajón...  Mejor veo la segunda de Billions y así no me deprimo.


----------



## Erich Weiss (11 Jun 2017)

Las tres de Fargo están bastante bien, aunque creo que la mejor es la primera.


----------



## kynes (12 Jun 2017)

Taboo gira en torno al "conflicto de Nootka". El rollo entre hermanos consanguíneos no deja de ser desarrollo del personaje (Malote grado Premium) y sobre todo publicidad gratuita para la serie. 

En la próxima temporada tiene que entrar en escena el Imperio Español. A ver como nos dejan estos hijos d la gran ... Bretaña. En cualquier caso merecerá la pena verla. Isla de Nutka - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Andrespp (12 Jun 2017)

estoy a punto de perder la paciencia con American Gods.

La primera temporada son 8 episodios, ya han emitido 7 y de momento la historia central (la de la batalla de los dioses antiguos contra los modernos) va mas lenta que un desfile de perolas, y solo hay accion en historias colaterales, a veces sin demasiado interes.


----------



## QuiSap (12 Jun 2017)

Andrespp dijo:


> estoy a punto de perder la paciencia con American Gods.
> 
> La primera temporada son 8 episodios, ya han emitido 7 y de momento la historia central (la de la batalla de los dioses antiguos contra los modernos) va mas lenta que un desfile de perolas, y solo hay accion en historias colaterales, a veces sin demasiado interes.



Yo la he dejado estar, se vendió sola al venir del creador de Hannibal, pero se les ha ido de las manos por completo. Pretenciosa, malos personajes , recursos visuales y narrativos que no aportan nada, y para colmo, lenta como Santa Barbara. Abandono por desgaste.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 16:01 ----------




cucerulo dijo:


> Joder qué putada... acabo de ver la primera y me pareció impresionante. Imaginaba que la segunda iría por el mismo camino pero leyendo esto ya me ha dado el bajón...  Mejor veo la segunda de Billions y así no me deprimo.



Me da la sensación de qué hay un cruce de dos series diferentes. En la que aparece Farrell es True Detective, realmente mala comparado con la obra maestra que fue la primera. 
En mi opinión Fargo es recomendable en todas sus temporadas, la segunda tiene carisma setentero, mas ritmo y acción que la primera, yo la vería igualmente, y sin duda, mucho antes que billions. Un saludo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Jun 2017)

Secundo lo buena que es _The Expanse_. Totalmente recomendable.







[youtube]27JmggM5GGQ[/youtube]


----------



## manurhill (14 Jun 2017)

Para mi la mejor serie en lo que llevamos de 2017 ha sido la cuarta y última temporada de "Black Sails".
https://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/black-sails/images/2/2d/Black_Sails_Poster.jpg/revision/latest/scale-to-width-down/300?cb=20130716140547


----------



## Romeo Montague (14 Jun 2017)

Policiacas:







Solo he visto la primera temporada en Netflix. Para mi, muy buena. Ambiente semi decadente, paisajes, diálogos justos, y personajes cotidianos. Serie sin pretensiones, hay un crimen y el detective lo resuelve en cada capítulo.

Happy Valley





2 temporadas
También ambiente semi decadente y personajes cotidianos. Ésta con más diálogos y con más profundidad en los personajes.

The night of






De HBO, más de abogados que policiaca, muy buen desarrollo y no digo más para no destripar la trama. La diferencia es que aquí ya se empieza a jugar/engañar con el espectador, y en eso le hace perder algún punto, en mi opinión.


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Jun 2017)

Andrespp dijo:


> estoy a punto de perder la paciencia con American Gods.
> 
> La primera temporada son 8 episodios, ya han emitido 7 y de momento la historia central (la de la batalla de los dioses antiguos contra los modernos) va mas lenta que un desfile de perolas, y solo hay accion en historias colaterales, a veces sin demasiado interes.



Pues si que tienes aguante. Yo al segundo ya no le veía ni pies ni cabeza, y el tercero ni lo acabé. Menudo tostón. 

Enviado desde mi XT1562 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMarvin (15 Jun 2017)

Miniserie de hace algunos años de David Simon, el de The Wire, "Show me a hero". Brutal.
Y una comedia inglesa diferente, "Fleabag". Una sola temporada. Traumas y humor.


----------



## davidof (15 Jun 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Esa pelirroja es la misma tetuda que sale en Mad Men?
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 22:56 ----------



Es Lisa Kudrow (la Phoebee de Friends).


----------



## t_chip (15 Jun 2017)

Portal dijo:


> creo que salia en una serie de los 90 , friends, de la que nunca llegue a ver ningun episodio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres la primera persona humana viva de la que tengo noticia de que no ha visto ningún episodio de Friends.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mecaweto (15 Jun 2017)

t_chip dijo:


> Eres la primera persona humana viva de la que tengo noticia de que no ha visto ningún episodio de Friends.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Apunta otro.


----------



## cucerulo (21 Jun 2017)

mecaweto dijo:


> Apunta otro.



Otro más que no ha visto ni un capítulo de Friends. 

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 22:06 ----------




QuiSap dijo:


> Me da la sensación de qué hay un cruce de dos series diferentes. En la que aparece Farrell es True Detective, realmente mala comparado con la obra maestra que fue la primera.
> En mi opinión Fargo es recomendable en todas sus temporadas, la segunda tiene carisma setentero, mas ritmo y acción que la primera, yo la vería igualmente, y sin duda, mucho antes que billions. Un saludo.



Es cierto, el que me dijo que la segunda de Fargo no era muy allá debió confundirse porque la estoy viendo y me parece tan buena como la primera, aunque menos sorprendente. Y si, la segunda de True Detective fue un pestiño comparada con la primera. Aquello no lo levantaba ni Colin Farrell ni la otra detective ni ná de ná. Como mucho salvar a Vince Vaughn y ya.


----------



## 4motion (23 Jun 2017)

Os recomiendo esta:

Blood Drive

[YOUTUBE]ZR093dTc4m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MAUSER (23 Jun 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Os recomiendo esta:
> 
> Blood Drive
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZR093dTc4m8[/YOUTUBE]



La veré si me aseguras que no hay empoderamiento femenino, adoctrinamiento, etc. Aunque viendo el trailer, jajajaj


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Jun 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Otro más que no ha visto ni un capítulo de Friends.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 22:06 ----------
> 
> ...



+1. La segunda de Fargo es tan buena o mejor que la primera, y en imdb los episodios más valorados son todos de la segunda temporada. La tercera sí que me ha parecido algo más floja, pero sigue valiendo la pena , aunque sólo sea porque sale Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## 4motion (23 Jun 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> La veré si me aseguras que no hay empoderamiento femenino, adoctrinamiento, etc. Aunque viendo el trailer, jajajaj



Eso ya es casi imposible, yo solo me fijo en los coches ::


----------



## Eshpañavabien (23 Jun 2017)

bankiero dijo:


> Una que esta bien para echarse unas risas es la de Sillicon Valley.
> Va de unos chavales que intentan emprender una empresa de internet al darse cuenta de que tienen un algoritmo con un enorme potencial.



Vale sí, soy fan de sitcoms y está bien.

He probado Superstore y The Detour. Chatarra, fuera con ellas.

Tenéis Veep 6ª t. en pantalla estas semanas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (23 Jun 2017)

Me entró curiosidad por American Gods pero antes de ponerme a ello, suelo leer las reseñas que hacen los aficionados en la web imdb. Suelen ser reseñas desinteresadas, imparciales, y sin casarse con nadie. Como las que podemos hacer aquí en el foro. 
Pues encontré esta de un tal Don P. Mitchell de Seattle que me llamó la atención porque le da un 1 / 10 y lo razona muy bien. Y se que es la opinión que muchos del foro tenemos con todo lo que rodea el NWO y la indoctrinación progre a través del cine y las series actuales.
Os la traduzco del Inglés y ****OJO QUE CONTINE SPOILERS:****

_"*Bonita producción, pero terrible re-escritura del trabajo de Gaiman*
Le tenía muchas ganas a American Gods, ya que soy fan de Neil Gaiman y de este libro. De verdad que intenté que me gustase esta serie, pero tras seis capítulos, me tengo que negar a seguir viéndola. Es una mierda. Vale que el elenco es bueno, especialmente Ian McShane interpretando al dios Odín. Y la cinematografía es hábil y creativa.

El problema es que los productores y guionistas de Hollywood se creen que pueden escribir una historia mejor que la de Gaiman. Prácticamente la mitad de la trama son nuevas historias y personajes que éstos se han inventado, y claro, ninguno está a la altura. Y lo que es peor, pareciera que son meros instrumentos de los guionistas para el adoctrinamiento político. Todo esto se hace completamente evidente en el capítulo seis, que es donde yo (y me parece a mi que más gente) dejaré de ver la serie.

Escena 1: Jesucristo (que recordemos nada de esto aparece en el libro de Gaiman) es un inmigrante ilegal que camina por las aguas del Río Grande --sí, puede andar sobre las aguas, es uno de sus super-poderes -- y cuando llega a la otra orilla hay un comando de "vigilantes de la frontera" Americanos (que llevan cruces colgadas) que le disparan. Las balas le agujerean las manos y pies y cae muerto en forma de cruz a la orilla del río.
Cómo se permiten tal cutrez...

Escena 2: El dios Vulcano (que tampoco está en el libro) tiene una fábrica de armas. El pueblo está lleno de gente que viste al estilo Nazi, que portan armas, y que ponen gestos de malotes amenazando a la cámara... pero mogollón de gestos! Ah, y comen negros.

Esas escenas no solo son malas y sobran ya que violan por completo el estilo de Gaiman, si no que están ahí para meternos con calzador el concepto que tiene Hollywood del Americano medio conservador: amante de las armas, racista, asesino de bebés inmigrantes, Cristianos. Y es que nada arruina más rápido una buena historia de ficción que cuando se le adoba con política barata partisana"_

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## cucerulo (23 Jun 2017)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> +1. La segunda de Fargo es tan buena o mejor que la primera, y en imdb los episodios más valorados son todos de la segunda temporada. La tercera sí que me ha parecido algo más floja, pero sigue valiendo la pena , aunque sólo sea porque sale Mary Elizabeth Winstead.



Si, pero...



Spoiler



Ayer vi el noveno episodio. Lo del ovni cuando están a punto de estrangular al policía me pareció más de South Park que de Fargo...


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Jun 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Si, pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, estuve a punto de comentar esa escena, a mí también me pareció muy fuera de lugar.


----------



## kate (5 Jul 2017)

Os recomiendo PREACHER.

Está genial: tiene humor, misterio... es de los productores de Breaking Bad.


----------



## QuiSap (6 Jul 2017)

kate dijo:


> Os recomiendo PREACHER.
> 
> Está genial: tiene humor, misterio... es de los productores de Breaking Bad.



Subscribo la recomendación, han comenzado la segunda temporada y mejora la primera. Una road movie hecha serie canalla y entretenida.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Jul 2017)

Better call Saul "ligerita"?? Pirate a ver Dinastia en VHS, anda


----------



## kate (6 Jul 2017)

QuiSap dijo:


> Subscribo la recomendación, han comenzado la segunda temporada y mejora la primera. Una road movie hecha serie canalla y entretenida.



¿La segunda mejora la primera, dices?:Aplauso:

Ahora empezaré a ver la segunda... ¡que ganas! Están fatal de lo suyo, pero me lo paso genial viéndola A ver si se animan a verla, que está muy interesante.


----------



## barullo (6 Jul 2017)

kate dijo:


> Os recomiendo PREACHER.
> 
> Está genial: tiene humor, misterio... es de los productores de Breaking Bad.





QuiSap dijo:


> Subscribo la recomendación, han comenzado la segunda temporada y mejora la primera. Una road movie hecha serie canalla y entretenida.



Tomo nota y ya la estoy bajando...



mataresfacil dijo:


> Fargo tercera temporada terminada. La mas floja con diferencia, teniendo en cuenta que la primera temp es un 9 y la segunda, un 10.
> 
> Esta se queda en un 6, pero el episodio 4 es una maravilla.



Sí, totalmente de acuerdo con que es la más floja, aunque yo invierto tus puntuaciones con respecto a la 1ª temp (un 10) y a la 2ª temp (un 9)

a esta 3ª temporada que nos ocupa le doy un 5'5 (aprobada casi por los pelos) y soy muy espléndido la verdad :


----------



## cucerulo (6 Jul 2017)

refugee dijo:


> sois los únicos que les ha gustado la segunda temporada de Fargo
> 
> En su día cuando vi la primera, solo leí un "no veas la segunda una puta mierda". Con collin Farrel y la tia esa sin sujetador.



Tiene su mérito lo que dices, porque no sale Colin Farrell y llevan una de ropa que ni en el polo norte...  Ya lo comentamos por aquí, creo que te confundes con la segunda de True Detective.

Si no has visto la segunda de Fargo no te la pierdas. Igual de buena que la primera.


----------



## QuiSap (6 Jul 2017)

Smith John dijo:


> Leed el comic de Preacher. Luego cagaros en la serie.
> 
> Un cómic políticamente incorrecto adaptado en una serie políticamente correcta.



Cierto que no es tan irreverente ni punk como el cómic, aún así la serie es fresca y canalla.
Son lenguajes diferentes y toca separar una obra de otra.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Jul 2017)

QuiSap dijo:


> Cierto que no es tan irreverente ni punk como el cómic, aún así la serie es fresca y canalla.
> Son lenguajes diferentes y toca separar una obra de otra.



La serie es bastante (pero bastante) mala. Para pasar el rato está bien, pero nada más.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Jul 2017)

He visto una de guerra que me ha encantado, BUENÍSIMA, muy realista. Se me ha echo muy corta.


----------



## kamikaze (6 Jul 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Pensaba que se iba a ver algo diferente en esa serie pero no es más que un refrito de la misma historia de siempre......
> 
> Un grupo de amigos. Un judió (no puede faltar como no), dos hermanos, una vividora y una enfermera se separan cuando empieza la guerra.
> (...)



La de "Hermanos de sangre" (Band of Brothers) va de un grupo de paracaidistas americanos desde su entrenamiento inicial, pasando por el salto sobre Normandía, la invasión de Holanda o el contraataque de Las Ardenas hasta la ocupación de Alemania (10 episodios).

La que tú dices es una miniserie alemana de tres episodios, "Unsere mütter, unsere väter" (ni idea de la traducción española).

Por cierto, la de "The Pacific" me pareció muy flojita comparada con la de "Hermanos de Sangre".

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabuse (7 Jul 2017)

No sé si ya lo han puesto, pero hace poco me vi la última temporada de Red Dwarf, la XI. Como siempre muy divertida y con argumentos interesantes.

Enano rojo (TV Series 1988


----------



## davitin (7 Jul 2017)

Mabuse dijo:


> No sé si ya lo han puesto, pero hace poco me vi la última temporada de Red Dwarf, la XI. Como siempre muy divertida y con argumentos interesantes.
> 
> Enano rojo (TV Series 1988



Yow partia el culo con esa serie cuando ers pequeño.


----------



## AtomAnt (7 Jul 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Tiene su mérito lo que dices, porque no sale Colin Farrell y llevan una de ropa que ni en el polo norte...



Empiezo a preguntarme si no será un chatbot, porque no es la primera vez...


----------



## cucerulo (7 Jul 2017)

AtomAnt dijo:


> Empiezo a preguntarme si no será un chatbot, porque no es la primera vez...



Que va, yo creo que simplemente no es la bombilla mas brillante de la sala con diferencia. Es decir, cuestión de pocas luces.


----------



## kate (7 Jul 2017)

Otra serie muy buena es "The Detour", es de risa. Risa tonta, pero te pegas unas buenas carcajadas. No sé si ha llegada a España, pero bueno, siempre se la puede descargar uno en versión original.


----------



## ATDT (7 Jul 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> He visto una de guerra que me ha encantado, BUENÍSIMA, muy realista. Se me ha echo muy corta.



Con esta, cuando termines, sigue con 

The pacific

Mismos productores.


----------



## McNulty (7 Jul 2017)

Antes de que salga juego tronos, estoy viéndome la de ray donovan.

No está nada mal, os la recomiendo.


----------



## MAUSER (7 Jul 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Pensaba que se iba a ver algo diferente en esa serie pero no es más que un refrito de la misma historia de siempre......
> 
> Un grupo de amigos. Un judió (no puede faltar como no), dos hermanos, una vividora y una enfermera se separan cuando empieza la guerra.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que te equivocas de serie, no me suena nada de lo que dices y la tengo recién vista.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 Jul 2017)

kate dijo:


> Otra serie muy buena es "The Detour", es de risa. Risa tonta, pero te pegas unas buenas carcajadas. No sé si ha llegada a España, pero bueno, siempre se la puede descargar uno en versión original.



Desviados.... pfff, he visto la primera temporada y es flojita.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (7 Jul 2017)

Mabuse dijo:


> No sé si ya lo han puesto, pero hace poco me vi la última temporada de Red Dwarf, la XI. Como siempre muy divertida y con argumentos interesantes.
> 
> Enano rojo (TV Series 1988



Yo la tengo completa en DVDrip desde hace años, pero nunca me ha dado por verla completa.

Cuando la echaban por la tele me parecía más graciosa que de adulto... la verdad es que tiene críticas bastante duras. No es totalmente comedia.


----------



## MisterWhite (7 Jul 2017)

Estoy viendo la de Saul, esta entretenida. Primero no me encajaba mucho porque el personaje tenia una imagen de mas payaso, y aqui te lo presentan como un tio sensato. Pero esta guapo porque van alternando con personajes de la otra serie hasta que se solapan en la 3ª.


----------



## Mabuse (10 Jul 2017)

Masacroso dijo:


> Yo la tengo completa en DVDrip desde hace años, pero nunca me ha dado por verla completa.
> 
> Cuando la echaban por la tele me parecía más graciosa que de adulto... la verdad es que tiene críticas bastante duras. No es totalmente comedia.



El año pasado comenzaron a emitir nuevos capítulos, Rimmer está cada vez peor.


----------



## Alastor Moody (10 Jul 2017)

Offtopic pero me meo con refugee, es que nunca te enteras de nada filliña!


----------



## Sin Solucion (20 Jul 2017)

Acabo de terminar la tercera temporada de "Oficina de infiltrados".
Ya la he recomendado anteriormente por aqui, y vuelvo a hacerlo.
Es una serie francesa de espias ambientada en la actualidad que les ha salido redondada a los putos gabachos. No se lo creen ni ellos y ni yo que recomiende algo frances.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (25 Jul 2017)

Voy por el tercer capítulo de QUARRY.
Bastante sólida. Recomiendo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (27 Jul 2017)

Me retracto del mensaje anterior.
****OJO, SPOILERS SANOS****
Voy por el 7º capítulo y la serie se ha tornado en:
- pro negros (blancos malos excepto los que matan por los negros)
- pro gays
- pro cucks/betas (el prota se deja pisar una y otra vez por la hdlgp que tiene por novia)
Y todo ello sin contar la incongruencia de la banda sonora; se pasan casi todo el tiempo con puta brasa soul/bluesera vintage negricista, pero cuando van en misión nocturna te meten dark ambient electrónico rollo Drive.
En fínss...


----------



## beltrixx73 (4 Ago 2017)

ATDT dijo:


> Con esta, cuando termines, sigue con
> 
> The pacific
> 
> Mismos productores.



Supongo que es un tema de gustos, pero a mí The Pacific no me gustó. Los personajes son menos carismáticos y están más desdibujados que en Hermanos de Sangre.

Hace tiempo que se comenta que los mismos productores querían sacar una basada en la octava fuerza aérea, a ver qué tal cuando se materialice.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hetchel (6 Ago 2017)

*Es un hilo interesante, a ver si tengo algo que aportar*

Buenas.
Tras buscar un hilo de recomendación de series, me topé con este hilo, el cuál, a pesar del "ligero" sesgo "ultracentrista" (que me tomaré con un par de pizcas de sal por mi propia salud mental), creo que es interesante (me he leído las 125 páginas :rolleye: y he encontrado algunas cosas a tener en cuenta) y creo que al menos algunos estáis interesados en discutir principalmente los propios méritos de cada series (y no si salen negros, mujeres, robots o unicornios empoderados)... Si estoy equivocado, seguro que me lo haréis saber "sutilmente" 

Por no hacer muy largo este primer post, os comentaré algunas series que me gustan más y menos, para que cada uno vea "de qué pie cojeo" cuando recomiende/comente algo (y de paso ya sirve de recomendación de qué creo que hay que ver y que no, aunque la mayoría no son precisamente desconocidas).

Favoritas:
*Twinpeaks* (magistral hasta que se resuelve lo de Laura Palmer, luego infecta)
*Expediente-X* (funciona como un reloj las 8 primeras temporadas; las 2 últimas sin Mulder infectas; aún no he visto la nueva... la veré pronto y luego os digo)
*Perdidos* (fascinante siempre, aunque no soy ciego ni tonto para no ver que la calidad de guión fue bajando bastante, y que se sacaban cosas de la manga para alargar; el final no me disgusto -es casi imposible hacer un final bueno en este tipo de series, el de Expediente-X es mucho peor)
*Death Note*. El anime suele ser o muy básico, aunque entretenido en el mejor de los casos, o una ida de olla que no quieren/pueden intentar que te enteres de nada. Este es diferente: Si te gustan las cosas bien analizadas y explicadas, te encantará. Y si con ésta no te convences de que hay anime de calidad superior, nada lo hará, me temo.
*Friends*: Mi comedia favorita, a mucha distancia de todas salvo de Malcolm in the Middle (que no había sido mencionada y os recomiendo encarecidamente... es distinta a Friends, para los que no se fíen por eso). También flipo :8: que haya quien no ha visto ningún episodio de Friends...
*Ana de las Tejas Verdes*: No creo que me atreviera a admitirlo si no viera (gratamente sorprendido) que no soy el único: Lo que dijo el compañero anterior es muy preciso; no es sensiblera, sino entrañable.

Huyo como de la peste:
*Walking Dead* (sufrí la segunda temporada y decidí que no tenía tiempo para ver tal basura; los peores personajes jamas vistos, ni uno se salva, un coñazo de historia...)
*The leftovers* (1:15 de piloto para ver un ambiente deprimente de gente haciendo el "retard" por el impacto del "evento"... que además NO VAN A EXPLICAR qué paso, porque el guionista, que era el jefazo de Perdidos, se quedó escaldado del revuelo con el final...)
*Ergo Proxy*: Es anime (no muy conocido, por suerte). Empieza bien, luego cambia totalmente y se vuelve un coñazo. La dejé por el 7 episodio o así.

Series que me decepcionaron/decepcionan:
*The wire* (por empezar sin provocar ):Interesante, sí. Lenta muy a menudo y liosilla de vez en cuando, también (he visto las 2 primeras).
*Veep*: Vi primera temporada, no le veo la gracia (me pasa con muchas "aclamadas" americanas: Seinfield, Fraiser...) No creo que vea más.
*Mr. Robot*: Vi la primera temporada. No está mal, pero no es lo que esperaba. El giro de guión era innecesario y es "bastante" implausible... Si la segunda es peor... fuuuuhhh...
*House of Cards*: Cada temporada poco a poco a peor, y si ya me decís que todavía va a peor (me toca la cuarta, las veo casi todas con retraso)... fuuuhhh... Es esa línea más consistente El Ala Oeste de la Casablanca (que no creo recordar que se mencionara todavía).
*Homeland*: Algo parecido (he visto hasta la tercera). La primera temporada es magistral, eso sí, empezando por uno de los pilotos más efectivos de los últimos años. Estoy de acuerdo con un comentario anterior en que estiran y estiran en lugar de cerrar un producto más o menos redondo y a otra cosa.
*Archer*: Idem. La primera bien, la última que he visto (la 6) ya me parece directamente malilla.
*Preacher*: He visto el piloto, no esta mal pero esperaba algo mejor. Veremos que tal sigue.

Y por recomendar otra que creo que no ha sido mencionada, en la línea de Leftovers, pero infinitamente más entretenida (sin ser tampoco la bomba), y con uno de mis "openings" favoritos:
Los 4400

Bueno. Gracias a los que habéis leído hasta aquí, si interesa os cuento más cosas.


----------



## davitin (8 Ago 2017)

Que opinais de "Ray Donovan"? dicen que esta bien.


----------



## jorge (8 Ago 2017)

Pues yo estoy con la segunda temporada de GOMORRA y estoy flipando de lo buena que es


----------



## glacierre (8 Ago 2017)

hetchel dijo:


> *Homeland*: Algo parecido (he visto hasta la tercera). La primera temporada es magistral, eso sí, empezando por uno de los pilotos más efectivos de los últimos años. Estoy de acuerdo con un comentario anterior en que estiran y estiran en lugar de cerrar un producto más o menos redondo y a otra cosa.



Homeland ha dado tantas vueltas que la puedes ver con toda tranquilidad empezando desde la temporada que quieras.


----------



## Doc Holliday (8 Ago 2017)

MAUSER dijo:


> La veré si me aseguras que no hay empoderamiento femenino, adoctrinamiento, etc. Aunque viendo el trailer, jajajaj



Pues no la vea , los primeros minutos son todo eso y mucho mas....

La ultima de version de Three Kingdoms del 2010 es exelente , el actor que hace de Cao Cao es increible.







Otra que vi hace un tiempito fue una que se llama Chuno , si les gustan las series con acion y espadas esa es exelente. Claro , tiene el toque de romance pero nada es perfecto.


----------



## vagodesigner (8 Ago 2017)

Quarry
Taboo
the night of


----------



## zapatitos (8 Ago 2017)

mataresfacil dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te quejas de NOW con la primera que has puesto y a continuación y sin despeinarte vas y recomiendas Annie que es una asquerosa serie con una niña repelente y feminazi que dan ganas de torturarla hasta el día del juicio final y unos padres adoptivos que parecen una pareja de jipis progres. 

Ví casi entera la primera temporada por si acaso mejoraba porque soy un fan de la serie original pero cada vez daban más ganas de vomitar, la escena de la estación de tren es para enganchar un trabuco y liarse a perdigonazos con todos los actores y guionistas. No puede haber más tópicos progres y feminazis que en esta serie, los han reunido a todos.

Nada que ver con la serie original que esa si era un disfrute verla con una protagonista que te daban ganas de adoptarla, a la de esta nueva serie te dan ganas de mandarla de nuevo al puto orfanato a patadas en el culo y que la metieran en una casa ya no a cuidar de un montón de críos y gemelos sino de concubina para disfrute de cualquier guerrilla islámica.

Que asco de serie.

Saludos.


----------



## socrates99 (9 Ago 2017)

clemenzzza dijo:


> Fauda (Serie de TV) (2015) - FilmAffinity
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué hace Antonio Tejado trabajando en esa serie?)


----------



## hetchel (9 Ago 2017)

glacierre dijo:


> Homeland ha dado tantas vueltas que la puedes ver con toda tranquilidad empezando desde la temporada que quieras.



A partir de la tercera, no te digo yo que no (y probablemente puedan ser autocontenidas). Pero la segunda y la tercera si o si hay que haber visto las anteriores.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (9 Ago 2017)

Ay señor señor con Andres Pajares (perdón si alguien la ha posteado ya)

XD


----------



## eltonelero (9 Ago 2017)

Yo he intentado ver alguna serie aislada pero definitivamente cada vez me estoy volviendo mas antiseries, sobre todo con el auge de las producciones netflix como exponente del borreguismo.

Casi todas tienen ese aire de suficiencia categórica revolucionaria contestataria aun cuando son NWO puro (Mr Robot por ejemplo)

Ya que ha salido en los últimos posts, sabéis de series que sean? :
A- De contexto histórico
B- Asiáticas.


----------



## glacierre (9 Ago 2017)

eltonelero dijo:


> Yo he intentado ver alguna serie aislada pero definitivamente cada vez me estoy volviendo mas antiseries, sobre todo con el auge de las producciones netflix como exponente del borreguismo.
> 
> Casi todas tienen ese aire de suficiencia categórica revolucionaria contestataria aun cuando son NWO puro (Mr Robot por ejemplo)
> 
> ...



Marco polo. Es mucho peor que Roma, pero se deja ver. Y 100-eyes es el amo.


----------



## kerberos (10 Ago 2017)

Aunq ya las habran citado:
- Stranger things. Misterio-ficcion. Se deja ver fácil.
- American Horror Story. La mejor serie de terror de la historia, escalofriante. Excepcional actuacion de Jessica Lange.
- True detective. Policiaca-drama. Estupenda la dupla McConaghey-Woody Harrelson.
- Elfen lied. Anime al nivel de Death Note.
- Fortutide. Serie europea de misterio. He visto los primeros capitulos, y apunta bien.

Enviado desde mi LG-P875 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bestiaju (10 Ago 2017)

hetchel dijo:


> Buenas.
> Tras buscar un hilo de recomendación de series, me topé con este hilo, el cuál, a pesar del "ligero" sesgo "ultracentrista" (que me tomaré con un par de pizcas de sal por mi propia salud mental), creo que es interesante (me he leído las 125 páginas :rolleye: y he encontrado algunas cosas a tener en cuenta) y creo que al menos algunos estáis interesados en discutir principalmente los propios méritos de cada series (y no si salen negros, mujeres, robots o unicornios empoderados)... Si estoy equivocado, seguro que me lo haréis saber "sutilmente"
> 
> Por no hacer muy largo este primer post, os comentaré algunas series que me gustan más y menos, para que cada uno vea "de qué pie cojeo" cuando recomiende/comente algo (y de paso ya sirve de recomendación de qué creo que hay que ver y que no, aunque la mayoría no son precisamente desconocidas).
> ...



¿De que pie cojeas? Tu no cojeas puto subnormal, tu patinas de todo el aceite que pierdes.

¿"Sesgo ultraderechista"? Y eso lo suelta un mamarracho que pone a "Perdidos" como una de sus series favoritas. Quizás el mejor detector de subnormales progredesalón lameculos de las últimas dos décadas.

Vete por donde has venido a algún foro progre de gafapastas huelebragas puto chupapollas. 

---------- Post added 10-ago-2017 at 02:35 ----------

Tonelero, joder me pasa como a ti ya es que no me gusta NADA joder. Aunque tu tienes más aguante, porque seguir tragandote "juego de truños".... 

Venga recomienda algo.... que siempre sueles tener razón. Algo para ver solo y algo para ver con la señora.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Ago 2017)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Quarry
> Taboo
> the night of



Descargando Taboo y Quarry

tienen muy buena pinta 

gracias compañero


----------



## hetchel (11 Ago 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿De que pie cojeas? Tu no cojeas puto subnormal, tu patinas de todo el aceite que pierdes.
> 
> ¿"Sesgo ultraderechista"? Y eso lo suelta un mamarracho que pone a "Perdidos" como una de sus series favoritas. Quizás el mejor detector de subnormales progredesalón lameculos de las últimas dos décadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bestiaju (13 Ago 2017)

hetchel dijo:


> bestiaxu dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿De que pie cojeas? Tu no cojeas puto subnormal, tu patinas de todo el aceite que pierdes.
> ...


----------



## kynes (15 Ago 2017)

Creo que fui yo quién mencionó la aparición de españoles en la próxima temporada de Taboo, pero quizás no sea así.

La península de nutka que otorgaba el monopolio de comercio entre Asia y América del Norte fue española hasta 1793 Territorio de Nutka - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Otro regalito que le hicimos a los hijos de la gran bretaña y a los americanos del norte.

La historia de Taboo se desarrolla años después. A saber lo que se le ocurre a los guionistas pero si les da por retratar a España me espero todo lo peor.


----------



## p_pin (16 Ago 2017)

Algunas de las que he visto y creo que no se han nombrado:

En línea de Forbrydelsen o The fall 
(investigación de asesinatos)

*Broadchurch*





--------------------------------------

Vi la segunda (y última) temporada de *Fortitude* y en línea global me parece una buena serie, aunque en la primera me quedé un poco "flipando"... pensé que no había 2da temporada :XX:

--------------------------------------

He visto la primera temporada de *Line of Duty*
En la que "asuntos internos" investigan a un inspector exitoso... "pero que tiene mala suerte"






--------------------------------------

Otra que he empezado, llevo 4 capítulos y tiene buena pinta, serie islandesa, en los paisajes recuerda a "fortitude"

*Atrapados*
Atrapados (Trapped) (Serie de TV) (2015) - FilmAffinity


----------



## Burbujero27 (17 Ago 2017)

Os voy a recomendar una serie muy original, se llama *Rick y Morty.* 

No sé si la habeis comentado antes porque ya son muchas páginas para revisar...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Ago 2017)

Burbujero27 dijo:


> Os voy a recomendar una serie muy original, se llama *Rick y Morty.*
> 
> No sé si la habeis comentado antes porque ya son muchas páginas para revisar...



Yep. Yop. La última vez en la página 107 del hilo.


----------



## longinos (18 Ago 2017)

Trapped tiene muy buena pinta... le echare un ojo
No sé si alguien las ha mencionado ya pero para quien le vayan 
las series inglesas : 
Black Books 
Black mirror 
Muy recomendables , la primera el típico humor british
y la segunda una serie de cuentos crueles ... y no digo nada mas


----------



## angek (18 Ago 2017)

En serio, ¿Por qué no hacéis un ranking o algo?

Y por aportar, a mí me gustó la de ¿Qué fue de Jorge Sanz?


----------



## p_pin (21 Ago 2017)

longinos dijo:


> Trapped tiene muy buena pinta... le echare un ojo
> No sé si alguien las ha mencionado ya pero para quien le vayan
> las series inglesas :
> Black Books
> ...



Ya terminé de ver Trapped, una sola temporada 10 capítulos

Muy refrescante ver esos paisajes nevados  con este calor
La serie y el tempo bien llevados, como otras series tipo forbrydelsen, sin florituras ni super-heroes,. Buen personaje el del jefe de policía, un poco atormentado, creíble. Lo más chungo son los nombres
Tampco digo mucho más para no destripar a quien quiera verla


----------



## Sin Solucion (24 Ago 2017)

THE AMERICANS

Termino de ver la 4ªT de esta serie.
Me he metido de seguido la 2, 3 y 4.
Cualquier temporada de estas se mea en el mejor Homeland.
Es una Top 5 incuestionable.
Ya se que ha salido varias veces en este hilo, pero no queria dejar de animar a los que como yo la tenian pendiente y todavia no le han metido mano. Es imperdible.
Voy a por la 5ª.


----------



## ranro (24 Ago 2017)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> THE AMERICANS
> 
> Termino de ver la 4ªT de esta serie.
> Me he metido de seguido la 2, 3 y 4.
> ...



La quinta temporada ha pegado un bajón tremendo. Plomiza y sin ningún momento memorable. De hecho me salté por error un capítulo y no se noto en el desarrollo de la trama. Espero que remonte en las siguientes temporadas.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (24 Ago 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Pues yo estoy con la segunda temporada de GOMORRA y estoy flipando de lo buena que es



Cuando termines, te ha gustado gomorra y te queda el mono. Miras la pelicula Suburra 
[youtube]eCfFAcZQSP0[/youtube]


----------



## Doc Holliday (25 Ago 2017)

Aunque no es una serie como tal hay un programa que se llama Impractical Jokers , programa bastante sano que me gusta bastante. Tambien Mike Myers resucito The Gong Show y hasta ahora le ha quedado muy bien . Quizas era que en mi casa nos sentabamols todos a ver el original y es mas por nostalgia.

THE GONG SHOW Official Trailer (HD) Mike Myers/Will Arnett Gameshow - YouTube


Impractical Jokers Funniest Moments Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## Albion (25 Ago 2017)

Ahora mismo sigo Hap and Leonard, una estupenda serie de género negro que tiene dos temporadas cortitas y bastante majas.
También soy un gran fan de The Strain, en esta última temporada más loca y divertida que nunca.


----------



## Carlota_85 (25 Ago 2017)

Yo me he enganchado hace poco a esta:








No está mal, no es una obra maestra pero tiene puntos muy buenos. Es básicamente un remake de "Abierto hasta el amanecer".


----------



## Leonard Leakey (26 Ago 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Para los nuevos del hilo.
> 
> *Narcos*



La original sin duda "*El Patron de el Mal*". Narcos es una pésima copia yanqui. Haciendo como un vulgar chinorri haciendo copias, intentando darla como la original o mejorada, y no lo es en absoluto, mas tienen los mejores canales de difusión. 

[youtube]hxD4UMJoaqQ[/youtube]
[youtube]UWD2BiEjUcs[/youtube]


----------



## luismarple (26 Ago 2017)

Yo quiero recomendar una serie que nadie conoce: Rick y Morty. Y otras que nadie ve: Juego de Tronos, Vikingos y The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## t_chip (26 Ago 2017)

Los Simpson y Friends también están bien. Y padres forzosos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## samaruc (26 Ago 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo quiero recomendar una serie que nadie conoce: Rick y Morty. Y otras que nadie ve: Juego de Tronos, Vikingos y The Big Bang Theory.



¿Y _los Roper_ que tal? ¿Está bien la serie? 







Me han dicho que es un spin off de _Apartamento para tres_.


----------



## luismarple (27 Ago 2017)

veo vuestra apuesta y recomiendo verano azul, medico de familia, al salir de clase, farmacia de guardia y los serrano


----------



## Eshpañavabien (27 Ago 2017)

samaruc dijo:


> ¿Y _los Roper_ que tal? ¿Está bien la serie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás mezclando. _Apartamento para tres_ es la versión americana de _Un hombre en casa_, la serie original inglesa.







Cada versión tuvo su spin off, como dices, protagonizadas por los personajes de los Roper.

Los Roper 01 (Intro) - YouTube

Aparte, la serie inglesa de _Un hombre en casa_ tuvo un 2º spin off, _El nido de Robin_.


----------



## voxpopuli (27 Ago 2017)

¿Habéis dicho ya Juego de Tronos?


----------



## luismarple (28 Ago 2017)

voxpopuli dijo:


> ¿Habéis dicho ya Juego de Tronos?



Todavía no. Y Rick y Morty. Que es la típica serie que todo dios ve y todo dios cree que no ve nadie más.


----------



## Bestiaju (30 Ago 2017)

Pues yo recomiendo por segunda vez esta peli....

Ver Un italiano en Noruega Online - HDFull.tv

A más de un Burbujarra le gustará fijo... 

Las comedias suelo verlas dobladas porque he comprobado que mejoran bastante (un 90% de ellas) si el idioma original es inglés o nórdico. En cambio esta, sin que sirva de precedente, es más graciosa en italiano.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Sep 2017)

Este fin de semana me he tragado esto, pensando que era un miniserie de 5 capitulos:

THE SINNER Official Trailer (HD) Jessica Biel Drama Series - YouTube

Solo anda en VOSE pero ha sido una grata sorpresa, a la espera de poder finiquitarla (le quedan 3).


----------



## César Borgia (12 Sep 2017)

The deuce, visto el piloto , pese a James Franco se deja ver, putas y chulos en ambiente setentero Neoyorkino....







The Deuce (TV Series 2017

A ver si vemos al mejor David Simons.......


----------



## Eshpañavabien (18 Sep 2017)

Emmys 2017.

Mejor serie de comedia = Veep
Mejor actriz de comedia = Julia Louis-Dreyfuss (Veep).
Olé ahí.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Oct 2017)

Me acabo de ver una serie de ciencia ficción llamada "the expanse"

La primera temporada muy normalilla.
La segunda mejora bastante.

Efectos especiales buenos para una serie, las tramas están muy bien, escenas de acción bien construidas, alguna historia secundaria que va a ningún sito o sin sentido pero que no entorpece. Actores reguleros pero cumplen lo justo para que se deje ver.

Tal vez lo mejor que sea una serie en el espacio relativamente "realista" al no haber viajes interestelares ni millones de alienigenas rondando por ahi. Si la veis en inglés, los habitantes del cinturón de asteroides tienen un acento divertido a medio camino entre sudafricano y jamaicano.::

No es que me maraville, pero no hay mucha serie de sci-fic espacial.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Oct 2017)

eltonelero dijo:


> Me acabo de ver una serie de ciencia ficción llamada "the expanse"
> 
> La primera temporada muy normalilla.
> La segunda mejora bastante.
> ...



Yo diría que es al revés. La primera temporada de The Expanse es _Hard Science Fiction_ y se agradece mucho; en la segunda se pasan las leyes de la física por el forro de los cojones, y se nota.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Oct 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Yo diría que es al revés. La primera temporada de The Expanse es _Hard Science Fiction_ y se agradece mucho; en la segunda se pasan las leyes de la física por el forro de los cojones, y se nota.



La primera temporada es una intentona, algo rancia, de cine negro a lo Blade Runner con intriga politica. Hard science fiction no existe ni ha existido nunca en series de TV salvo alguna cosa de Black Mirror.

La segunda temporada obviamente hay cosas que se pasan las leyes de la fisica pero para eso es "ficcion". Digo que es "realista" en general al plantear una serie dentro del sistema solar y que los viajes interestelares (exceptuando el de 100 años de los mormones a la estrella mas cercana) no existen.

Dejando aparte eso desde un punto de vista estricticamente fílmico en mi opinión esta mucho mas entretenida y mejor planteada la segunda temporada.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (18 Oct 2017)

eltonelero dijo:


> La primera temporada es una intentona, algo rancia, de cine negro a lo Blade Runner con intriga politica. Hard science fiction no existe ni ha existido nunca en series de TV salvo alguna cosa de Black Mirror.
> 
> La segunda temporada obviamente hay cosas que se pasan las leyes de la fisica pero para eso es "ficcion". Digo que es "realista" en general al plantear una serie dentro del sistema solar y que los viajes interestelares (exceptuando el de 100 años de los mormones a la estrella mas cercana) no existen.
> 
> Dejando aparte eso desde un punto de vista estricticamente fílmico en mi opinión esta mucho mas entretenida y mejor planteada la segunda temporada.



Si, sí, eso mismo - la segunda temporada "tiene mejor ritmo", es verdad. Si se valoran otras cosas (y esto depende de la persona, evidentemente) como puedan ser la originalidad del guión, o un refrescante tratamiento más realista de la ciencia en una serie de ciencia ficción, la primera puede resultar mejor. También tiene otros problemas de continuidad (y motivos por ello, ajenos al guión) - por ejemplo, en los primeros episodios de la primera temporada los _belters_ son mucho más altos y tienen mucha menos masa muscular que la gente que ha crecido en planetas (La tierra y marte), y en la segunda temporada eso se ignora, sencillamente, porque no hay pasta ni actores suficientes como para poder continnuar con ello.

También tiene problemas considerables de casting: por poner un ejemplo, los marines marcianos de la segunda se supone que son los guerreros de élite del sistema solar, pero tienen una pinta de cuerpoescombrers que te rompe totalmente esa imagen (!Y eso que se repiten una y otra vez que que entrenan a 1G o más!!), y más aún cuando la personaja más importante entre ellos es una culona paticorta de hombros estrechos con unas gigantescas cartucheras más típicas de una mujera que pasa más horas sentada en un sillón viendo series en Netflix que entrenando en un gimnasio.

Encima la escena final de segunda temporada ha quedado tan anticientífica ("MAGIA!!"), que a este ritmo de progresión, para cuando lleguen a la cuarta, ya puede salir Gandalf lanzando bolas de fuego que no va a desentonar en absoluto.

Pero efectivamente, "tiene mejor ritmo", por eso es más entretenida y está mejor planteada. Como el Episodio 7 de Star Wars, o las pelis de Transformers. Y eso es lo importante.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Oct 2017)

> También tiene problemas considerables de casting: por poner un ejemplo, los marines marcianos de la segunda se supone que son los guerreros de élite del sistema solar, pero tienen una pinta de cuerpoescombrers que te rompe totalmente esa imagen (!Y eso que se repiten una y otra vez que que entrenan a 1G o más!!), y más aún cuando la personaja más importante entre ellos es una culona paticorta de hombros estrechos con unas gigantescas cartucheras más típicas de una mujera que pasa más horas sentada en un sillón viendo series en Netflix que entrenando en un gimnasio.




Si. Se nota que tienen un presupuesto y criterio de casting/actores muy endeble. Lo de la marciana marine es de traca ya que cualquiera de los otros marines del grupo tenian una pinta 100 veces mas creible como soldado (sin ser nada del otro mundo los otros chavales)

En general estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices pero por comparación con cualquier serie espacial que hayan hecho hasta ahora es la mas "realista" y pongo realista entre comillas de nuevo.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (18 Oct 2017)

la de narcos del netflix


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Oct 2017)

Heidi: Episodio 1- Hacia la montaña - YouTube


----------



## Mabuse (29 Oct 2017)

¿Alguien ha visto esta? me parece bastante interesante, es como una fan fiction de Star Trek, sin Star Trek pero con los argumentos y dilemas que presenta Star Trek.
The Orville - Wikipedia

Aprovecho para recomendar otra vez más Charlie Jade, Axanar, The new Voyages y Star trek continues.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2017 at 14:33 ----------




Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Si, sí, eso mismo - la segunda temporada "tiene mejor ritmo", es verdad. Si se valoran otras cosas (y esto depende de la persona, evidentemente) como puedan ser la originalidad del guión, o un refrescante tratamiento más realista de la ciencia en una serie de ciencia ficción, la primera puede resultar mejor. También tiene otros problemas de continuidad (y motivos por ello, ajenos al guión) - por ejemplo, en los primeros episodios de la primera temporada los _belters_ son mucho más altos y tienen mucha menos masa muscular que la gente que ha crecido en planetas (La tierra y marte), y en la segunda temporada eso se ignora, sencillamente, porque no hay pasta ni actores suficientes como para poder continnuar con ello.
> 
> También tiene problemas considerables de casting: por poner un ejemplo, los marines marcianos de la segunda se supone que son los guerreros de élite del sistema solar, pero tienen una pinta de cuerpoescombrers que te rompe totalmente esa imagen (!Y eso que se repiten una y otra vez que que entrenan a 1G o más!!), y más aún cuando la personaja más importante entre ellos es una culona paticorta de hombros estrechos con unas gigantescas cartucheras más típicas de una mujera que pasa más horas sentada en un sillón viendo series en Netflix que entrenando en un gimnasio.
> 
> ...



La marine marciana es boxeadora amateur, lo que pasa con los polinesios es que engañan, como Jonah Lomu, tochaco capaz de hacerse 100m en menos de doce segundos.
Frankie Adams - Wikipedia


----------



## Mabuse (2 Nov 2017)

refugee dijo:


> No se si alguien me respondio
> 
> Pero para cuando la siguiente temporada de "the man in the high castle" y "vikings??"
> 
> ...



El hombre en el castillo (TV Series 2015


----------



## Heini (2 Nov 2017)

Tengo Trapped descargada pero aun no he tenido tiempo de verla.


----------



## eltonelero (2 Nov 2017)

Yo me vi la semana pasada la serie-biopic de John Adams. El segundo presidente de la historia de EEUU. 







Está muy bien como excusa para mostrar un poco la historia de los primeros años de la nación estadounidense y sus vicisitudes.

Buenas actuaciones y una historia correcta sin mas. Hay pequeños toques NWOrdenianos como poner a la mujer de John Adams como una especie de consejera en la sombras supersabia y en escenas de fondo ver negros vestidos y compartiendo vida como si fueran unos ciudadanos mas.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Nov 2017)

_Stranger Things 2_ es mejor que la 1 (y la 1 no era precisamente mala). Ahí lo dejo


----------



## bladu (2 Nov 2017)

la serie de los templarios que va echar HBO


----------



## Vivoenalemania (5 Nov 2017)

American Horror story . Voy por el segundo capitulo y me parece muy buena


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (8 Nov 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Tienes toda la razón, la pelirroja es totalmente inútil, y no pinta nada. Los únicos motivos que se me ocurren para que la metieran son... veamos... ¿para atraer a público pederasta? ¿Para darle una pareja blanca al chaval negro, que está muy de moda últimamente? No se me ocurre nada más; el personaje sólo resulta útil en un momento, y sólo por un problema que causa ella misma (conduce el coche cuando lo podía haber hecho Steve). El nuevo malote parece ser un añadido para que las mujeres se maten a pajas, como el tipo de la ballesta de Walking Dead, o algo así. También sobra.

¿Qué negra? Ah, dices la hindú. Bueno, es que faltaba un personaje hindú para el multiculturalismo. Por cierto que sigue faltando un personaje asiático del este (preferentemente chino, porque así el mercado es mayor). ¿Cuándo vamos a ver por fin una película o serie con un chino fockándose a la rubia de ojos azules, que siempre son los negros a los que les toca?





refugee dijo:


> -Cada vez me gusta menos este personaje. Un maricóng de cuidado. Mientras hasta el niño negro andaba con un tirachinas, para defenderse, el solo hacía que llorar en un rincón, y en otra escena de estas de tensión lo mismo, llorando en un rincón..... Que asco me da, a este le debería de comer un bicho de esos.





Spoiler



Bueno, a mi me parece uno de los personajes más realistas; es un chaval al que nada se le da bien (recuerda cuando se ponen a practicar disparando en la primera temporada y a la chavala se le da mejor que a él; cuando toca darle de hostias al bicharraco con el bate de baseball con pinchos, es Steve el que lo hace, y muy bien), a un adolescente se le hace más fácil identificarse con él que a casi cualquier otro personaje de la serie.






> Habrá tercera temporada??? la amenaza continua?



La cuestión es, ¿el show dá dinero? Pues eso. Mientras se pueda seguir sacando cuartos, se hará, y a tomar por el culo todo lo demás (guiones con sentido, personajes, etc).




> Tengo una pregunta sobre el policia y el personaje de Winona Ryder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Si mal no recuerdo, estuvieron liados de jóvenes, o después de que a ella le abandonara su marido. Uno de los policias secundarios lo comenta en la primera temporada, creo. A mi me ha parecido apropiado -teniendo en cuenta por todo lo que han pasado- que pasaran de a ver si hay lío en la primera a tenemos mejores cosas en qué pensar en la segunda


----------



## JimJones (8 Nov 2017)

Stranger Things 2 es una porqueria. ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (8 Nov 2017)

Me he tragado este finde la temporada enterita de MINDHUNTER.
Probablemente ya la hayan mencionado ustedes, en su caso reitero su recomendabilidad.

Acaban de estrenar en NETFLIX una sobre la vida de uno de los sicarios de Escobar tras la muerte de éste. He visto dos capítulos.
No es Narcos, pero al que se tragase "El patrón del Mal" y quedase prendado del acento paisa supongo que le resultará atractiva.


----------



## hurdygurdy (8 Nov 2017)

Acabo de ver la quinta temporada de "Ray Donovan", la más sombría de todas, y también la más floja. Entre otras cosas, se echa en falta un buen villano como en cada una de las anteriores; en ésta el papel se supone que le toca a Susan Sarandon, que aquí ni fu ni fa.

Ahora voy por la mitad de la segunda temporada de "Berlin Station". Sigue estando interesante, aunque la temática de esta nueva temporada seguro que provocaría urticaria a la mayoría de los foreros burbujiles.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (9 Nov 2017)

Yo os recomiendo una, sólo una: JUSTIFIED.


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (9 Nov 2017)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> Me he tragado este finde la temporada enterita de MINDHUNTER.
> Probablemente ya la hayan mencionado ustedes, en su caso reitero su recomendabilidad.
> 
> Acaban de estrenar en NETFLIX una sobre la vida de uno de los sicarios de Escobar tras la muerte de éste. He visto dos capítulos.
> No es Narcos, pero al que se tragase "El patrón del Mal" y quedase prendado del acento paisa supongo que le resultará atractiva.



Abundo en la recomendación de Mindhunter. Buena serie con un enfoque original.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (9 Nov 2017)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Acabo de ver la quinta temporada de "*Ray Donovan*", la más sombría de todas, y también la más floja. Entre otras cosas, se echa en falta un buen villano como en cada una de las anteriores; en ésta el papel se supone que le toca a Susan Sarandon, que aquí ni fu ni fa.
> 
> Ahora voy por la mitad de la segunda temporada de "*Berlin Station*". Sigue estando interesante, aunque la temática de esta nueva temporada seguro que provocaría urticaria a la mayoría de los foreros burbujiles.



Ray Donovan la dejé al comienzo de la 4ª... el rollito culebrón familiar y los curas narcopedosatánicos terminaron por desanimarme.

Berlín Station no me gustó nada, y eso que el rollo espías me atrae un huevo


----------



## levrier (13 Nov 2017)

Babylon Berlin

Trata de un inspector de policia de Colonia con oscuro y traumatico pasado que es trasladado al Berlin de 1929 (con todo lo que supone), para resolver el caso de chantaje. 

La ambientacion es espectacular, se nota que han metido mucho mucho dinero, un derroche de lujoso art deco, corralas de Berlin "castizo" y cine negro a veces recuerda a Cabatet, a veces a cuadros de Hopper y siempre a Grosz. 

El reparto y la interpretacion son muy desiguales y el comportamiento de los personajes, sobre todo el protagonista, me resultan un poco erraticos (Quizas haya que esperar nuevas temporadas para ver como evolucionan), pero eso si, no hay buenos, ni malos, no hay personajes de una pieza, todos tienen claroscuros y se mueven por su propio interes (Para mi esto es lo mejor de la serie)

El guion cuenta con muy buenos elementos para hacer una gran historia (la corrupta Republica de Weimar, las secuelas de la Primera Guerra Mundial, protonazis colaborando con los sovieticos, troskistas intentando derrocar a Stalin, aristocratas rusas devenidas en espias, armas de contrabando, cabarets,...) En este aspecto, me recordo a Peaky Blinders (ex combatientes de la PGM, comusnistas, IRA, policias al margen de la ley, crimen organizado,..) pero al final, no hacen gran cosa con ello. 

No esta bien narrada, le falta ritmo e intriga. El guion no es solido, tiene errores y muchas veces es previsible. Lo peor, las escenas musicales metidas con calzador, solo una tiene sentido y porque es la sintonia de la serie.

Vista en conjunto y en algunos detelles concretos (quien es el chantajeado, los metodos de la chica aspirante a policia,...) diria que es politicamente incorrecta para los estandares actuales, pero habra que ver como evoluciona en proximas temporadas (¿los nazis seran malos malisimos o tendran claroscuros?). 

Resumiendo: escenografia sobresaliente, interpretacion mejorable, narrativa deficiente

Si te interesa el periodo historico o las recreacioines bien hechas, merece la pena. Si buscas una historia que te atrape, esta no es tu serie.



PD: Quizas este comentario deberia estar en el subforo de Historia 8:


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Nov 2017)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Hay alguna serie que no se pronegros, progays, prolesbianas, que no salgan divorciados , mujeres empoderadas y jueces negras que encierran blancos malos?
> 
> Porque yo no veo ni una.
> 
> Alguna que no dejen mal a los blancos?



No pidas tanto, hombre. Con una serie donde al menos sea un asiático del este (Chino, Coreano o Japonés) el que se jinke a la rubia de ojos azules en lugar de un negro como en prácticamente el 100% de los productos realizados en los últimos años, ya nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes por lo que a originalidad respecta. 

ienso: Es curioso lo racistas que son estas series últimamente que presuntuamente son no racistas, si te paras a pensarlo: porque son en plan relaciones interraciales, sí, pero siempre negro-blanca, nada de asiático-blanca, ni asiático-negra, apenas nada de blanco-negra, etc, etc.

Y de los hindúes y pakistaníes (que técnicamente son caucásicos, pero recientemente no se les considera) mejor ni hablar, porque parece que las mujeres los consideren apestados.


----------



## hurdygurdy (13 Nov 2017)

levrier dijo:


> Babylon Berlin
> 
> Trata de un inspector de policia de Colonia con oscuro y traumatico pasado que es trasladado al Berlin de 1929 (con todo lo que supone), para resolver el caso de chantaje.
> 
> ...



Por fin alguien habla de una serie buena que nadie ve o conoce. He visto los dos primeros episodios y la serie promete. Efectivamente, lo mejor es la excelente recreación de la sordidez de la época.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (13 Nov 2017)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Hay alguna serie que no se pronegros, progays, prolesbianas, que no salgan divorciados , mujeres empoderadas y jueces negras que encierran blancos malos?
> 
> Porque yo no veo ni una.
> 
> ...



Sí: series de la Europa del mediterráneo, por ejemplo España o Italia. Y en general las series históricas son más difíciles de manipular, ya que la gente tiende a despreciar profundamente cambios de la historia para adaptarlos a una "ideología" del ahora.


----------



## glacierre (25 Nov 2017)

refugee dijo:


> The blacklist es impresionante
> 
> Me jode que ninguno le deis una oportunidad.



Es una mierda como un caballo. Y si ya era bastante inconexa, el crossover con redemption (que no he visto) la ha terminado de joder del todo.


----------



## Sin Solucion (25 Nov 2017)

refugee dijo:


> The blacklist es impresionante
> 
> Me jode que ninguno le deis una oportunidad.



No es impresionante pero tampoco una mierda como un caballo.

La sigo al dia y lo que puedo decir es que me divierte y me entretiene un monton. No busca grandes profundidades, ni es un prodigio de narracion, pero cumple perfectamente con su hora de Tv, que es divertir. Tiene ademas un protagonista con un carisma excepcional.

Espero impaciente el reinicio de temporada.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Nov 2017)

Recomiendo ésta, Last Man on Earth.

Para partirse el culo.


----------



## ATDT (27 Nov 2017)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Yo os recomiendo una, sólo una: JUSTIFIED.



Esta es recomendable, entretenida y cachonda.


----------



## 4motion (27 Nov 2017)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> No es impresionante pero tampoco una mierda como un caballo.
> 
> La sigo al dia y lo que puedo decir es que me divierte y me entretiene un monton. No busca grandes profundidades, ni es un prodigio de narracion, pero cumple perfectamente con su hora de Tv, que es divertir. Tiene ademas un protagonista con un carisma excepcional.
> 
> Espero impaciente el reinicio de temporada.



Opino igual, spader es el puto amo y red reddington un descojono.

Me divierte cantidad. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (28 Nov 2017)

Apuntaros The Punisher. Después de varios intentos fallidos, marvel ha sacado algo decente en formato serie.

Ojalá se animen y hagan más temporadas. Exquisita, buen guión y actores que no desentonan. Me la he ventilado en tres días.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 Nov 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Opino igual, spader es el puto amo y red reddington un descojono.
> 
> Me divierte cantidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk



Para mí está a la altura de Bones, Castle y mierdas similares: serie para post-adolescentes
La dejé después de desvelarse qué era el _Fulcrum_ ::

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 06:27 ----------

Me está gustando Chance, la segunda temporada va muy bien, han conseguido redireccionar el asunto tras el desarrollo y oscuro final de la primera temporada.


----------



## kynes (28 Nov 2017)

McNulty dijo:


> Apuntaros The Punisher. Después de varios intentos fallidos, marvel ha sacado algo decente en formato serie.
> 
> Ojalá se animen y hagan más temporadas. Exquisita, buen guión y actores que no desentonan. Me la he ventilado en tres días.



Con esa estoy, de momento sólo 3 capítulos y no está mal. También es verdad que las otras series de superhéroes de Netflix dejaron el listón bajo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (28 Nov 2017)

Smith John dijo:


> Nunca entendí "de qué" iba Chance... me vi algún episodio y no conseguí engancharme.



Le recomiendo que le dé una oportunidad.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (28 Nov 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Un chino que protagonizaba una serie policiaca. no recuerdo el nombre, la echaban en Antena 3 hace la tira de años... ese sí que era un personaje asexual del todo. Apesar de estar la otra china calentando a todo el personal era un tipo que no parecía tener hormonas en la sangre. Y para estar gordo cómo repartía :XX:



Hoyga, que ese es Sammo Hung, que es un jrande. La serie es Martial Law:
Martial Law (TV Series 1998
Um, la asiática es Kelly Hu:
Kelly Hu - IMDb
Que tiene pinta de ser de las mujeras que en América y en Europa nos parecen guapas (porque tienen un aspecto exótico), pero en China no porque les parecen feas (a Lucy Liu le pasa lo mismo). Jopetas, para la edad que tiene (49 años), tiene muy buen aspecto... ienso:

Edito: Anda, no sabía que Wheels on Meals fue grabada en Barcelona.
Wheels on Meals - Wikipedia
Esta película tiene uno de los mejores combates de Jackie Chan, contra Benny Urquidez:
[youtube]JT2rdvgFgMw[/youtube]


----------



## eltonelero (28 Nov 2017)

refugee dijo:


> Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:
> 
> 
> > En las series los negros siempre son inteligentes hasta atractivos :XX: (cada vez que me acuerdo de ese episodio de Vampire Diaries, donde las protas van a la universidad, y sale un negro y se quedan mirandole de arriba a abajo...Venga ya... la prota encoñada con los hermanos Salvatore, y la otra guarra idem.. resulta que un negro corriente las pone tontas... en cambio al rubito summer de familia de ricos venidos a menos pasa desapercibido, hasta Damon se lo carga y la vida sigue. En cambio cuando matan al negro (lo trasformaban en vampiro ya ni me acuerdo), un dramón que se montó....)
> ...


----------



## McNulty (28 Nov 2017)

kynes dijo:


> Con esa estoy, de momento sólo 3 capítulos y no está mal. También es verdad que las otras series de superhéroes de Netflix dejaron el listón bajo.



Listón bajo no, son un cagarro infumable.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Nov 2017)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Recomiendo ésta, Last Man on Earth.
> 
> Para partirse el culo.



Es... decepcionante con el tiempo. 5/10.


----------



## Tadeus (2 Dic 2017)

Esta la descubrí recientemente.







Future Man (Serie de TV) (2017) - FilmAffinity

Un friki y viajes en el tiempo en plan Terminator "alguien viene del futuro para evitar que ocurra algo en el presente", combinado con situaciones descacharrantes, como las que se dan en la película los visitantes, capítulos cortos de 30 minutos y muy entretenida.


----------



## Nucelar (2 Dic 2017)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> No pidas tanto, hombre. Con una serie donde al menos sea un asiático del este (Chino, Coreano o Japonés) el que se jinke a la rubia de ojos azules en lugar de un negro como en prácticamente el 100% de los productos realizados en los últimos años, ya nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes por lo que a originalidad respecta.
> 
> ienso: Es curioso lo racistas que son estas series últimamente que presuntuamente son no racistas, si te paras a pensarlo: porque son en plan relaciones interraciales, sí, pero siempre negro-blanca, *nada de asiático-blanca*, ni asiático-negra, apenas *nada de blanco-negra*, etc, etc.
> 
> Y de los hindúes y pakistaníes (que técnicamente son caucásicos, pero recientemente no se les considera) mejor ni hablar, porque parece que las mujeres los consideren apestados.



Walking Dead debe ser una excepcion


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 Dic 2017)

No sé si ya la haréis mencionado, he visto Babylon Berlin, me ha encantado.
De producción y factura alemana, enteramente europea.

A ver si en adelante en Europa se ponen las pilas, dejan de hacer seriecillas de mierda y se lanzan a inversiones más ambiciosas, como está, pues el resultado ha sido excelente a mi parecer.


----------



## JimJones (13 Dic 2017)

kynes dijo:


> Con esa estoy, de momento sólo 3 capítulos y no está mal. También es verdad que las otras series de superhéroes de Netflix dejaron el listón bajo.



Serie de 13 capitulos que la podian haber dejado en 5 facilmente, yo menos los dos ultimos, los mejores con el primero, los he visto entre siestas y tal y me he enterado perfectamnete de todo.

Y no, no supera en nada a los comics de la etapa Garth Ennis


----------



## Andrespp (13 Dic 2017)

me acabo de bajar 4 temporadas de Rectify.....el argumento promete.


----------



## hurdygurdy (14 Dic 2017)

De momento sólo se ha emitido un episodio, pero ya me tiene atrapado (de momento). Original, intrigante y con el gran J.K. Simmons de prota. Para no destripar mucho, sólo voy a decir que va de una especie de guerra fría entre dos mundos paralelos.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 Dic 2017)

He visto la serie de _Dark_, recomendada al 100%, es una serie alemana de horror y fantasía.

Ahora estoy viendo una comedia absurda basada en una de las novelas de Douglas Adam, titulada _Agencia de detectives holísticos Dirk Gently_ (en inglés Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency) que es, como poco original.


----------



## barullo (29 Dic 2017)

He visto 4 episodios de esta y es la polla:







Os la recomiendo encarecidamente


----------



## McNulty (29 Dic 2017)

Estoy con la última de mr. Robot, y es bastante floja la verdad, que decepción. Me estoy consolando viéndome la de rick and morty, esta muy graciosa.


----------



## calimerosinahorros (30 Dic 2017)

Para mí la primera de mr robot fue una decepción. El final llo podían haber quemado y no pasaba nada

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Erich Weiss (30 Dic 2017)

barullo dijo:


> He visto 4 episodios de esta y es la polla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mocundo la seción, yo también me he partido el ogt.


----------



## hurdygurdy (10 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Cuando van a emitir el segundo capitulo de Counterpart?



Parece que el primer episodio lo presentaron como avance el mes pasado. El 21 de enero se estrena la serie y el 28 emiten el segundo episodio.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (10 Ene 2018)

BRIEF ENCOUNTERS jamás la encontraréis en ninguna lista. Para mí es una miniserie preciosa. Una comedia dramática con grandes interpretaciones femeninas y una estupenda banda sonora de los 80. Una gozada sin mayores pretensiones que divertir y emocionar.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (15 Ene 2018)

He comenzado a ver McMafia.
Me está gustando.


----------



## hurdygurdy (15 Ene 2018)

VISILLERA´S ADDICTION dijo:


> He comenzado a ver McMafia.
> Me está gustando.



A mí también me tiene enganchado. El prota tiene menos carisma que una patata metida en un calcetín, pero la guerra entre mafias rusas está de lo más interesante, y parece que algunas anécdotas están basadas en hechos reales.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (15 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> *Childhoods End*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Está basada en un libro de C. Clarke.
El libro esta bastante bien y la miniserie entretenida.


----------



## Ritalapollera (15 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Dos bastante decentes que he visto últimamente:



También me han recomendado estas dos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bestiaju (16 Ene 2018)

barullo dijo:


> He visto 4 episodios de esta y es la polla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecto ejemplo de cuando hay buen oficio pero falta arte o talento.

En general todo el mundo lo hace bien, los actores son más que correctos y los guiones están bien hechos... pero les falta gracia, sentido de la mesura o el equilibrio.

La idea es buena, pero abusan. Para el que no haya visto nada. Basicamente la serie es una sucesión de escenas ("gags") donde el fundamento de la misma no es tanto la comicidad del hecho en sí sino la VERGÜENZA, así con mayusculas. Situaciones incómodas, violentas, que provocan vergüenza ajena etc... etc...
Luego tenemos a los protas que son un tanto personajes paródicos y se supone la combinación de ambas cosas es risible.

Pero la verdad es que no. Alguna escena te arranca una sonrisa, pero las estiran tanto y sobre todo son tan reiterativos y previsibles que te dan ganas de darle a "forward" para avanzar y ver que pasa de una puta vez....
En suma que cansa y aburre.

Además no dan descanso. Una buena comedia mide los tiempos. No encaja un supuesto chiste desternillante tras otro y una situación ridícula tras otra sin parar. Porque abruma y porque aturde.

Pues bien por lo menos en este caso a mi tras 5 minutos de trama ya me comienza a saturar... que sí, que sí, que el tipo es un metepatas patológico sin sentido de la vergüenza.... pero coño moderalo, porque la cosa deja de resultar creible minimamente y termina por resultar todo algo estúpido.

Como si pensasen que el espectador es un completo tarugo y hay que recalcarlo todo mucho para que sea consciente en realidad de la situación.

En suma que en mi caso no la recomiendo. Aburrida y reiterativa.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> *Childhoods End*
> 
> Una mierda que no recomiendo. Va de aliens. Hablan de Karellen, el comandante de la flota intergalactica (que no viene a matar a ningún maricong como siempre anda diciendo el forero Jesuslodijo).
> 
> ...



Precisamente es al revés. Si respetan el libro, que es de *1953*, los que no son originales son series y pelis de estos años.


----------



## angek (17 Ene 2018)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Perfecto ejemplo de cuando hay buen oficio pero falta arte o talento.
> 
> En general todo el mundo lo hace bien, los actores son más que correctos y los guiones están bien hechos... pero les falta gracia, sentido de la mesura o el equilibrio.
> 
> ...



No la he visto, pero The Office o Extras, del Gervais, tiran de este tipo de humor. 

¿Cómo es la española comparada con las británicas?


----------



## visaman (17 Ene 2018)

hard sun serie inglesa promete.


----------



## necromancer (17 Ene 2018)

Gran serie francesa


----------



## Bestiaju (17 Ene 2018)

angek dijo:


> No la he visto, pero The Office o Extras, del Gervais, tiran de este tipo de humor.
> 
> ¿Cómo es la española comparada con las británicas?



Es una buena comparación. No se me había ocurrido.

Pues es "castiza". Es decir aunque el tipo de "humor" es el mismo, las situaciones y los personajes son muy españoles. Por ejemplo no creo que en una serie como la de Ricky G. salgan unos típicos suegros españoles o una típica boda española actual etc... etc....

Luego veo la serie inglesa más equilibrada. La española cansa y aburre. Estiran la situación algo grotesca o incomoda hasta que dices... venga ya coño, que ya pillamos la "gracia" no hace falta repetirla una y otra vez. 

La inglesa tiene el talento que le falta a la española. Aunque los actores no sean mejores, ni lo que es el mero oficio sea mejor.
Además creo que Gervais sabe darle también un puntito de farsa que relaja un poco más el contenido y no resulta tan cargante como la hispana.

Es lo de siempre los españoles siempre tenemos que cargar las tintas en todo. Ser los que más y pasarnos para que no se diga.... 

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 14:53 ----------

Y eso es justamente lo que creo que falla en la serie española. Que da la impresión que se toman las escenas demasiado en serio como si intentasen sobre todo incomodar antes que hacer humor.

Por ejemplo me imagino muchas de esas escenas (aunque no tan zafias algunas) protagonizadas por un Lopez Vazquez, un Alfredo Landa o cualquiera otro de los "clásicos" y sabrían darle un tono como de farsa y humor, de charada, de payasada que haría las escenas más digeribles.
Pero estos actores no, se lo toman como en serio, y claro la escena termina volviendose como en la vida real, violenta y vergonzosa. 
Supongo que a algunos iluminados la dicha "vergüenza" les puede parecer una buena estrategia para atraer al público, pero lo normal es que si montas un concurso de mises trates de contratar a chicas guapas... 

---------- Post added 17-ene-2018 at 15:00 ----------

Por otro lado, acabo de ver el primer capitulo de una serie española que vi anunciada y me provocó curiosidad (casi malsana  ).

Se llama "La Peste". 

Pues bien comencé a verla con todos los prejuicios del mundo (plenamente justificados considerando a lo que nos tienen acostumbrados los titiriteros españoles) y no me ha llegado a resultar desagrable.

Salen algunos tópicos, algunos anacronismos menores y como no "La Santa Inquisición" persiguiendo a un hereje pero por ahora no se nota mucho el típico tono político o progre moralizante que resulta tan repulsivo. O al menos no más de lo habitual.

Parece sobre todo una serie "policíaca" solo que ambientada hace 4 siglos. Y no pinta mal. Al menos por ahora. 

Esperaré a verla entera para recomendarla, pero por ahora si tenéis curiosidad pues se deja echar un ojo.


----------



## cucerulo (18 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Esa serie que la llaman "los informaticos" o algo así, ¿cual es la versión recomendable, la de USA o la de UK?. ¿es la misma que "the office"??" ]



La inglesa, buscala por "The IT crowd". Yo me reí un rato con ella pero es un humor muy particular.


----------



## hurdygurdy (18 Ene 2018)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Por otro lado, acabo de ver el primer capitulo de una serie española que vi anunciada y me provocó curiosidad (casi malsana  ).
> 
> Se llama "La Peste".
> 
> ...



También he visto el primer capítulo y me ha agradado. Lo mejor: la excelente ambientación de la Sevilla del siglo XVI, algo inusitado en las series españolas de época, donde siempre se ven calles impolutas, ropas recién estrenadas e interiores mejor iluminados que un quirófano. Lo que echo en falta es que no haya subtítulos, porque gran parte de los diálogos no se entienden.


----------



## angek (19 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Esa serie que la llaman "los informaticos" o algo así, ¿cual es la versión recomendable, la de USA o la de UK?. ¿es la misma que "the office"??" Hace años alguien me la recomendó pero no recuerdo nada más, simplemente tengo ganas de ver algo cómico.



Para esa serie, que yo sepa, no hay versión americana. 

Aunque, como contrapartida de Big Bang Theory, se puede ver. 

Aunque son claramente diferentes. En mi caso, detesto ésta y me gusta mucho It Crowd.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Ene 2018)

Justified. Una joya ignorada por el gran público.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (27 Ene 2018)

Estoy viendo babylon Berlin y me está gustando a medias. Tiene un capitulo decente por 3 malos


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (27 Ene 2018)

Broken, Vera, The Sinner, Hell on wheels, Deadwood, The Night of, Doctor Foster...

Muy distintas pero todas de primera categoría. No os arrepentiréis con ninguna.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ene 2018)

Menudo monton de mierda


----------



## Armando Kasitas (28 Ene 2018)

Habréis hablado de esta supongo, no sigo mucho el hilo: Borgen, de lo mejorcito que he visto últimamente. Ahora estoy con The Bridge, ni fu ni fa...prescindible, por ahora.


----------



## kate (28 Ene 2018)

"The Detour" Es una serie de risa, no sé si ha llegado ya a España.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (29 Ene 2018)

refugee dijo:


> he visto little big lies, porque salia nicole kidmann, joder vaya mierda de serie...pensaba que seria un desesperate houswife pero no,, no tiene chicha por ningun lado.



Yo la dejé a la mitad. Me sorprende que la pongan por las nubes. En Europa te puedo decir diez series del 2017 que le dan mil vueltas.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Ene 2018)

Defensor de la alegría dijo:


> Yo la dejé a la mitad. Me sorprende que la pongan por las nubes.* En Europa te puedo decir diez series del 2017 que le dan mil vueltas.*



Lista, por favor.

me cuesta encontrar historias que realmente "me sorprendan" actualmente.


----------



## mecaweto (25 Feb 2018)

Electric Dreams, un remedo a Black Mirror inspirada en historias de Phillip K. Dick. Son cosas ya vistas antes pero están bien contadas. 

Fortitude los dos primeros episodios muy bien. 

Borgen excelentes las tres temporadas.


----------



## McNulty (7 Mar 2018)

Acabo de terminar Rick & Morty. Que puta genialidad.


----------



## cucerulo (7 Mar 2018)

refugee dijo:


> hasta woodie aleen esta haciendo una serie para amazon con miley cyrus



La vi y me pareció mala, mala, mala. Suerte que sólo eran seis capítulos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Mar 2018)

¿Habéis visto "La casa de papel"? Serie española (sí, española) de atracos. Me está sorprendiendo. Tiene mejor guión que la mayor parte de la basura americana. Lo digo en serio. No digo que sea una obra maestra ni mucho menos. Pero sí hay cosas del otro lado del charco que han sido calificadas de eso y que son inferiores.


----------



## meti-culoso (25 Mar 2018)

La casa de papel es buenisima.

Me somprendio muchisimo y ademas es española... rara avis


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Mar 2018)

meti-culoso dijo:


> La casa de papel es buenisima.
> 
> Me somprendio muchisimo y ademas es española... rara avis



El desarrollo de los personajes están a años luz de la mayor parte de las producciones americanas con las que nos alimentan como si fuera pienso para las bestias.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Abr 2018)

Me está gustando bastante _Legión_. La segunda temporada parece mucho más interesante que la primera.

En cualquier caso los decorados, el ambiente, la música, el guión y el elenco la convierten en una serie atípica, posiblemente se pueda entender como una serie de culto. No va a gustar a todos ya que, como digo, es algo atípica.

Por otro lado a la serie de _Krypton_ no le auguro un buen futuro. No sé por qué pero no creo que vaya a durar mucho. En verdad no sorprende ni destaca en ninguna faceta.


----------



## chortina19 (15 Abr 2018)

pillo sitio


----------



## Edu.R (23 Abr 2018)

Esta noche en FOX vuelve 'Vis a Vis'. 

Antena 3 no quiso renovarla hace 2 años, pero ciertamente el proyecto era tan bueno y tan irreverente, que me alegro que hayan prevalecido los intereses artísticos sobre las audiencias.

Al hacerse ahora en un canal no generalista, los capítulos serán de solo 50 mins y lo más importante, la serie no perderá nada su esencia... porque Antena 3 le dio un toque a la productora en la 2º temporada y le pidió que suavizase la serie para hacerla más 'digerible y accesible', pero la productora no quiso y por eso no se renovó, entre otras cosas.

Recomendada totalmente.


----------



## barullo (10 May 2018)

Para los que les guste la Historia-ficción les recomiendo Versailles, de la que acaban de estrenar su tercera temporada...

Muy buenas tramas en la corte del rey sol, llenas de sexo, asesinatos y conspiraciones de todo tipo

...y atentos a la nueva temporada de Hap and Leonard de la que ya ha empezado su tercera temporada


----------



## JimJones (10 May 2018)




----------



## otroyomismo (10 May 2018)

Que tal resulta la serie Colony, como "cifi"?


----------



## JimJones (10 May 2018)

Netflix esta rodando The Witcher...

no se que esperar.


----------



## visaman (10 May 2018)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Que tal resulta la serie Colony, como "cifi"?



no tiene mala pinta, tiene los tópicos previsibles pero se deja ver.8:8:8:


----------



## Sin Solucion (10 May 2018)

Yo estoy disfrutando de la 6ª y ultima temporada de The Americans, que ya ha salido varias veces por aqui.

Una puta joya. De lo mejor que he visto.


----------



## visaman (17 May 2018)

la serie American Godds la han suspendido? es que desde hace tiempo no sale ni un capitulo nuevo


----------



## El pianista de París (17 May 2018)

JimJones dijo:


> Netflix esta rodando The Witcher...
> 
> no se que esperar.



Un Geralt negro :Baile:


----------



## HitlersKarma (30 May 2018)

Acabo de ver The Rain, una serie sueca de netflix post-apocaliptiuca, curiosamente con un guión muy poco o nada NWO, lo cual a día de hoy es sorprendente.


----------



## barullo (30 May 2018)

Yo os recomiendo Versailles, si os gusta la Historia-ficción ienso:

Muy buenas las 3 temporadas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (10 Jun 2018)

Algo distinto y entretenido, no es de 10 pero es lo mejor que he visto últimamente 






Enviado desde mi SM-N910F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Jun 2018)

meti-culoso dijo:


> La casa de papel es buenisima.
> 
> Me somprendio muchisimo y ademas es española... rara avis



Otra serie española que me ha sorprendido: Vergüenza.

Es una tragicomedia que realmente ha llegado a hacerme sentir... vergüenza de los protagonistas.


----------



## fu-manchu! (25 Jun 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Estoy viendo la casa de papel.
> 
> Tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Eso si como siempre viogen con calzador lo de que el ex marido de la policia la zurra (no es creible para nada).



Pues preparate porque tiene tópicos NWO a Punta pala (como todas las séries de Netflix).

Y lo de cantar el Bella Ciao, és que no me jodais. Várias veces me levante y me fui a la cocina para ahorrarme la verguenza ajena.


----------



## elnida (25 Jun 2018)

Leftovers , grandísima serie, grandísima BSO


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Jun 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Estoy viendo la casa de papel.
> 
> Tiene buena pinta.
> 
> Eso si como siempre viogen con calzador lo de que el ex marido de la policia la zurra (no es creible para nada).



Le voy a dar una oportunidad por lo que voy leyendo en bastantes sitios. Es ademas la serie de habla no inglesa mas vista en Netflix.


----------



## barullo (25 Jun 2018)

SanStalin dijo:


> Otra serie española que me ha sorprendido: Vergüenza.
> 
> Es una tragicomedia que realmente ha llegado a hacerme sentir... vergüenza de los protagonistas.



Muy buena además.

Yo también la recomendé más atrás y espero que hagan una 2ª temporada porque me pareció enorme.:Aplauso:


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (25 Jun 2018)

"Final space" es otra serie de dibujos para adultos de la que llevo tres capitulos y promete bastante.

Hay que ver lo que jode que una serie no sea de Netflix y no este toda la temporada para verla de golpe. ::


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (25 Jun 2018)

He estado viendo _Daredevil_ que es una serie del 2015, y realmente me está gustando mucho.


----------



## Pilar Rubio (25 Jun 2018)




----------



## alabrasa (25 Jun 2018)

The Ranch , en Netflix. Beau Benett tiene el cielo "ganao" con sus hijos.


----------



## barullo (23 Jul 2018)

Los que no hayais visto *Hap and Leonard* no os la perdais.

Va por la tercera temporada que voy a empezar a ver


----------



## El pianista de París (23 Jul 2018)

Pilar Rubio dijo:


>



Esta serie es una puta mierda :vomito:


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (25 Jul 2018)

Rick and Morty y FInal Space, más la primera que la segunda, son putas obras maestras. Si lo que te gusta es el humor irreverente y un poco alocado.


----------



## Rafa_ (25 Jul 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Yo la veo en netflix pero no en español porque me da asco (siento si ofendo) el acento y habla agitanado que ponen siempre esos actores tipo Ursula corbero o el tal Denver siempre Interpretando a Chonis guarras o bakalutis porreros yonkies. A esos dos no los trago mucho. Pero el resto de actores me caen bien mas o menos.
> 
> El primer capitulo demasiado chonil con la corbero esa pero luego mejora sobre todo cuando enfocan mas a los otros
> 
> ...



Mucho feminismo y NWO para mi gusto. De los personajes principales y con algunas excepciones son mujeres buenas de recta moral o fuertes, asertivas y heroicas, hombres pusilánimes, rastreros o psicópatas.

Pasan cosas nada creíbles también. A ratos es muy entretenida pero no seguiré con la segunda.

Estoy de un sensible con el feminismo "de pastel" últimamente que a duras penas puedo ver nada.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2018 at 21:29 ----------




HitlersKarma dijo:


> Acabo de ver The Rain, una serie sueca de netflix post-apocaliptiuca, curiosamente con un guión muy poco o nada NWO, lo cual a día de hoy es sorprendente.



Esta recomendación me gustó. Poco NWO en efecto. En el grupo solo las mujeres tienen recta ética y moral y los hombres son más asilvestrados pero no es tan exagerado como para no ser creíble.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Ago 2018)

No se si ya habéis comentado esta serie : The Looming Tower, pero esta cojonuda, si os gusto la peli Zero Dark Thirty la serie va de la investigación cia fbi sobre la caza de Bin Laden en los años anteriores al 11s , buenos actores y buena trama :

The Looming Tower (TV Mini-Series 2018) - IMDb

THE LOOMING TOWER Official Trailer (HD) Jeff Daniels 9/11 Series - YouTube

Eso sí, en VO si podéis , el doblaje es un asco una especie de español neutro que parece que lo hayan doblado Yogui y Bubu:XX:


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (31 Ago 2018)

Masacroso dijo:


> He estado viendo _Daredevil_ que es una serie del 2015, y realmente me está gustando mucho.



Me cito para decir que en la segunda temporada la serie degenera muy malamente, no he visto más del segundo capítulo de la segunda temporada.


----------



## barullo (31 Ago 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Los que no hayais visto *Hap and Leonard* no os la perdais.
> 
> Va por la tercera temporada que voy a empezar a ver



Pues una vez vista he de decir que es la más floja de las 3.

Aún así se trata de una serie tan entretenida como desconocida y os la recomiendo.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 Ago 2018)

Valentinoys dijo:


> No se si ya habéis comentado esta serie : The Looming Tower, pero esta cojonuda, si os gusto la peli Zero Dark Thirty la serie va de la investigación cia fbi sobre la caza de Bin Laden en los años anteriores al 11s , buenos actores y buena trama :
> 
> The Looming Tower (TV Mini-Series 2018) - IMDb
> 
> ...



suscribo todas las palabras, está muy bien ( a pesar de que yo no me 
creo la versión 11s ), el doblaje de panchitos hablando castellano neutro chirría que da gusto y el personaje del morito gueno tampoco me hizo mucho tilín pero me enganchó mucho.

otras que me han gustado:

Tabula Rasa (Serie de TV) (2017) - FilmAffinity









> Sinopsis
> Una joven con amnesia se convierte en la figura central de una desaparición y debe recuperar su memoria para limpiar su nombre. (FILMAFFINITY)




una especie de mecla entre la película memento y american horror story.

Juegos Sagrados (Serie de TV) (2017) - FilmAffinity 









> Sinopsis
> Una historia descarnada en la que el lujo y la traición se mezclan en las cambiantes calles de Bombay. Basada en el best seller de Vikram Chandra. (FILMAFFINITY)



la ví subtitulada tenía mucho interés porque está basada en una novela de vikram chandra.

y ahora tengo pendiente:

Heridas abiertas (Sharp Objects) (Miniserie de TV) (2018) - FilmAffinity









> Sinopsis
> Después de pasar un breve tiempo en un hospital psiquiátrico, la periodista Camille Preaker debe regresar a su pequeña ciudad natal para cubrir los asesinatos de dos chicas adolescentes. Durante años, Camille apenas ha hablado con Adora Crellin, su neurótica e hipocondríaca madre, que vive con su marido y con su hija Amma, hermanastra de Camille, una joven a la que apenas conoce. Instalada en su antiguo dormitorio en la mansión victoriana de su familia, Camille pronto se identifica con las jóvenes víctimas. Atrapada por sus propios demonios, debe desentrañar el rompecabezas psicológico de su propio pasado si quiere obtener una historia que escribir acerca de los crímenes.


----------



## t_chip (31 Ago 2018)

En este hilo están prácticamente todas las series de Netflix.

O se limita un poco o esto no sirve para nada.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clemenzzza (31 Ago 2018)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Heridas abiertas es un puto truño predecible y que bebe de todos los kliches del cine negro, un sin sentido y una estupidez.



pues vaya ánimos, yo que tenía pensado verla::


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Oct 2018)

Serie que no he visto entera pero me gustaría: 

The Americans (serie de televisión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)


----------



## barullo (19 Oct 2018)

siken dijo:


> Serie que no he visto entera pero me gustaría:
> 
> The Americans (serie de televisión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)



Es la de los espías rusos ¿no?ienso:

Aqui han hablado de ella mucho más atrás y la recomendaban


----------



## Sin Solucion (19 Oct 2018)

siken dijo:


> Serie que no he visto entera pero me gustaría:
> 
> The Americans (serie de televisión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)



De lo mejor, mejor que vas a poder ver.
Recomendable 100% sin miedo.


----------



## McNulty (19 Oct 2018)

Vaya cagarros de series os tragáis.

Who is America? De Sacha Baron Cohen. 

De nada.


----------



## barullo (19 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya cagarros de series os tragáis.
> 
> Who is America? De Sacha Baron Cohen.
> 
> De nada.



La tengo pendiente ¿es buena?ienso:


----------



## McNulty (19 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> La tengo pendiente ¿es buena?ienso:



Si, como todo lo que hace un genio.


----------



## visaman (19 Oct 2018)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> De lo mejor, mejor que vas a poder ver.
> Recomendable 100% sin miedo.



el final me supo a poco y a ti? :´´´(


----------



## Sin Solucion (23 Oct 2018)

visaman dijo:


> el final me supo a poco y a ti? :´´´(



Pienso que el final estuvo bastante en linea con el tono de la serie: contenido.
No ha sido una serie de grandes espectacularidades ni de giros inesperados.
Las cartas siempre han estado sobre la mesa.
No obstante, para mi, tiene dos momentos impresionantes para el episodio final de una serie:



Spoiler



La escena del garaje con la cara del pobre Stan y la siguente escena en la que suena el Brother in arms y se repasa la situacion de los personajes. Los pelos como escarpias.
Y la otra escena es desde luego la del tren y el anden. Tension y sorpresa -mira una sorpresa- y ese paseo de Philip yendo a sentarse con su mujer y no decir una sola palabra, mientras suena el With o without you. Bestial.


----------



## Sin Solucion (26 Oct 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Buenisima la serie aunque la niña es un poco coñazo.
> 
> Recomendadme series!!!
> 
> ...



Creo que ahora en netflix tienen "El puente", la original(Bron Broen). Si no la has visto te puede interesar.


----------



## barullo (27 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Si, como todo lo que hace un genio.



La estoy viendo ahora y es acojonante, me parto la polla ::

La serie es buenísima, la peña del foro la tiene que ver ienso:


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Oct 2018)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> De lo mejor, mejor que vas a poder ver.
> Recomendable 100% sin miedo.



Lo malo es que en tv es un puto cachondeo lo del horario y los cambios de día. El otro día lo pillé a las tantas de pura casualidad. 
No veo tv a través de internet, mi conexión no está para tirar cohetes.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> dragon ball, oh wait que habeis dicho buenas



Se sale. 

Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Genis Vell (6 Nov 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Las chicas del cable de Netflix (No habia una version parecida americana???? con telefonistas???)
> 
> Pues han escogido actores y tal que no me habia dado cuenta de que era española hasta que vi a la fea de la izquierda (creo que es la misma chica que de cria participaba en la serie esa de "Javier ya no vive solo" nunca la he tragado, con los anos es fea de cojones).
> 
> ...



Esta serie es una basura y no por el pestazo feminista que desprende es por la incoherencia constante del guión, historias inverosimiles, giros de guión absurdos, fallos de contuniudad hilarantes... en la temporada 1 pueden pasarse por alto pero a partir de la temporada 2 hasta un niño de 6 años los ve y se descojona... serie patetica.


----------



## barullo (6 Nov 2018)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Esta serie es una basura y no por el pestazo feminista que desprende es por la incoherencia constante del guión, historias inverosimiles, giros de guión absurdos, fallos de contuniudad hilarantes... en la temporada 1 pueden pasarse por alto pero a partir de la temporada 2 hasta un niño de 6 años los ve y se descojona... serie patetica.



Estuve en un tris de bajarla porque pensé que era americana...

...cuando supe que era española dije y una mierda bajo eso :fiufiu:


----------



## CUATERBAC (6 Nov 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


>



Cuando me entere de la existencia de esta perdi el culo por verla, no podia existir una historia mejor de historia-ficcion que esa. Pero me basto ver el primer capitulo para no querer ver ninguno mas. Vaya PUTISIMA ESCORIA adoctrinadora de mierda.

Te presentan el regimen como si estuvieras viendo una pelicula de miedo. Con escenitas de suspense, con musica tetrica, todo es oscuridad, panico, angustia, viviendas enmohecidas y guarras por dentro, emulando la estetica de derroicion social de 1984. 

USA en manos nazis seria el triple de potencia de lo que es ahora. Seguramente hasta se habria colonizado ya marte. 

En fin, que es una produccion masona de mierda para inculcarte subliminalmente lo malos que son alemania y japon, que no traen mas que miedo y miseria. Judioyankis hijos de puta.


----------



## Genis Vell (8 Nov 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Han copiado un poco a Desperate Housewifes. Con el asesinato y tal.
> 
> Incoherencias te refieres a la sociedad de la epoca? Las lesbianas? Que salga el Rey a todas horas?



No, aparte de todo eso, fallos cronologicos, bebes que nacen antes de tiempo, tramas fundamentales de una temporada que van a ser revolucionarias y que no se notan en la siguiente, personajes sin calado alguno...
No se es todo en sí, no recuerdo ejemplos en concreto pero cada capitulo tenia varios. 

Aparte que la prota es insufrible...


----------



## lolomondo (11 Nov 2018)

Buna serie, la versión buena


----------



## Lake (11 Nov 2018)

Bueno hablando de series ,¿es ésta la mejor cabecera de serie ( Shogun) que se haya producido? ...
Obseven , miradas de los actores que son un prefecto retrato psicológico a la vez que un libro abierto sobre sus intenciones , como en un cuadro renacentista, música memorable y mágica , fascinación histórica contagiosa , diseño inmejorable...
Lástima que ya no se hagan cosas así.


----------



## eltonelero (12 Nov 2018)

Sin Solucion dijo:


> De lo mejor, mejor que vas a poder ver.
> Recomendable 100% sin miedo.



La serie de The americans era una de las pocas que veía hace años... pero a partir de mediados de la tercera temporada empezaron a abusar de defectos tipicos de las series actuales.... (alargar historias, embrollarlas, intentar rizar el rizo...)
Sin que fuera insufrible si que me hizo perder el interes de seguir viendola.

La de Man in the high Castle tal vez me vea la siguiente temporada.... 

Yo de vez en cuando me veo CSI Miami.:+






Episodios autoconclusivos, tramas interesantes, historias secundarias que puedes seguir a lo largo de episodios pero que puedes dejar de ver en cualquier momento, personajes bien construidos pero sin culebrones ni cliffhangers...


----------



## barullo (13 Nov 2018)

La nueva de Paco León (Arde Madrid) está bastante bien despues de vistos 2 episodios...seguiremos informando


----------



## chortina19 (13 Nov 2018)

eltonelero dijo:


> La serie de The americans era una de las pocas que veía hace años... pero a partir de mediados de la tercera temporada empezaron a abusar de defectos tipicos de las series actuales.... (alargar historias, embrollarlas, intentar rizar el rizo...)
> Sin que fuera insufrible si que me hizo perder el interes de seguir viendola.
> 
> La de Man in the high Castle tal vez me vea la siguiente temporada....
> ...



Pues una vez videada hasta el final te puedo decir que merece la pena darle una oportunidad y reengancharte porque es magnífica.

Mención especial a las tetitas de Paige cuando se hace una sorteencita.


----------



## Bestiaju (13 Nov 2018)

barullo dijo:


> La nueva de Paco León (Arde Madrid) está bastante bien despues de vistos 2 episodios...seguiremos informando



Siii claro. Una serie que comienza:

-Señorita de la sección femenina con pinta de monja alferez que arenga a sus alumnas de la siguiente manera... "si tu marido te pega, debes preguntarte que has hecho mal...." ahí MINTIENDO de forma abierta, metiendo propaganda cutre sin el menor rubor y terminando en una escena 1 minuto después con dos "miembras" de dicha sección femenina saludándose con el brazo en alto a grito pelado con un "¡¡Arriba España!!"

Mira Barullito... vete a tomar por culo. 

---------- Post added 14-nov-2018 at 00:03 ----------

Y añado, para algún despistado y algún otro sinvergüenza que no sabe por donde el da el aire.

En España NUNCA se han promocionado o alentado los malos tratos. A los nenes siempre se les ha educado en la creencia que pegar a una mujer era de COBARDES y MALNACIDOS. Si había malos tratos se OCULTABAN POR VERGÜENZA y si se toleraba era de manera muy puntual o en ambientes marginales y casos muy concretos. En todo caso NUNCA se consideraba una conducta ejemplar y solo era tolerada si se trataba en clave de humor. El maltratador (de verdad) siempre ha sido visto como un indeseable... ahora y hace 100 años. 

Ahora ya os podéis ir todos los progres manipuladores y mentirosos a tomar mucho por culo.


----------



## visaman (22 Nov 2018)

la carrera sangrienta la prota es española con apellido de prestigio de premio nobel y esta muy buena.

es serie de chorts


----------



## eltonelero (22 Nov 2018)

kitanos dijo:


> Pues una vez videada hasta el final te puedo decir que merece la pena darle una oportunidad y reengancharte porque es magnífica.
> 
> Mención especial a las tetitas de Paige cuando se hace una sorteencita.



No sé.
Como digo el principal defecto de todas las series actuales, que te presentan un buen argumento (a veces) un buen planten de protas y en vez de llevarlo a una conclusión intentan embrollonarlo y alargarlo hasta el ridiculo.

La serie The Americans hubiera sido perfecta concluyendola a la tercera temporada. De hecho tal como estaba en la primera temporada con una temporada mas daba para acabar esa historia decentemente y hacerla "creible"

Yo Claudio (vale, esta basada en un libro) en una temporada se la ventilan.
Roma, que pertenece a la época de nuevas series mas o menos en dos temporadas autoconclusivas cierran tramas sin cliffhangers ni nada.
Soltitude (una de las pocas que me vi en los últimos años) con una sola temporada te desarrollan una historia interesante.

Las series hoy en dia son:
Temática sobre un periodo o profesión.(regodearse en la recreación)
Plantel de actores y personajes rocambolescos y barrocos
Embrollarlo hasta el límite
Si funciona, hacer 10 temporadas y alargar tramas hasta el ridiculo.
Hacer posters molones imitando la última cena de Leonardo.


----------



## visaman (22 Nov 2018)

desde que se acabo Espartaco que era sexo y violencia ha decaído la cosa


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (25 Nov 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Alguien ve la serie Mars?
> 
> A mi me parece un poco coñazo porque la mitad es documental y la otra mitad serie.
> 
> ...





Si quieres ver una buena serie de acción, con mogollón de marcianos, malos malosos y una empoderada. “Farscape”.
[youtube]IvGmRULJ4R8[/youtube]


----------



## fred (26 Nov 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta para los que han visto entera la serie Bates Motel. Como digo, estaba enganchadisima en menos de una semana me la he visto hasta el final. PUTA VIDA.
> 
> El caso que tengo una duda. Quiza me dormi viendo el episodio o yo que se, pero que ha pasado con este tio??? lo mataron, simplemente desaparece??
> 
> ...



La serie son los años jovenzuelos del protagonista de Psicosis,ya apuntaba maneras el muchacho.
Del negro no me acuerdo que hace ya tiempo que la ví.


----------



## chortina19 (6 Dic 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Joder la serie the Sinne de netflix es infumable.
> 
> Lo unico que me hace feliz ahora (ando sedienta de series) es Vikings



Tú lo que andas es sedienta de rabos, cachozorra ::


----------



## mecaweto (6 Dic 2018)

Entro, recomiendo Ozark y me voy.


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2018)

refugee dijo:


> Joder la serie the Sinne de netflix es infumable.
> 
> Lo unico que me hace feliz ahora (ando sedienta de series) es Vikings



Por Lagherza no pasan los años ¿eh?


----------



## RICK GRIMES (10 Dic 2018)

que tal están estas series, merecen la pena?

Black mirror
misfits
wedds
haunting of hill house

Todas las series buenas y famosas me las he visto casi todas, y se me acaba el repertorio, dentro de la mierda quiero lo mejor, cual me recomendais?


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2018)

RICK GRIMES dijo:


> que tal están estas series, merecen la pena?
> 
> Black mirror
> misfits
> ...



Black Mirror es la única que he visto de esas y es muy recomendable ienso:


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Dic 2018)

Vientos de agua. Brutal. Miniserie de 13 capítulos. 9/10.







*Nota media en Filmaffinity: 7,6/10*

*Título original*: Vientos de agua (TV Series)
*Año*: 2005
*Duración*: 975 min.
*País*: Argentina, España
*Dirección*: Juan José Campanella, Sebastián Pivotto, Bruno Stagnaro, Paula Hernández
*Guión*: Juan José Campanella, Juan Pablo Domenech, Aída Bortnik, Aurea Martínez, Alejo Flah
*Música*: Emilio Kauderer
*Fotografía*: Félix Monti, Miguel Abal
*Reparto*: Héctor Alterio, Ernesto Alterio, Eduardo Blanco, Silvia Abascal, Iván Hermés, Claudia Fontán, Pablo Rago, Giulia Michelini, Marta Etura, Angie Cepeda, Valeria Bertuccelli, Bárbara Goenaga, Rubén Ochandiano, Pilar Punzano, Mariano Bertolini, El Gran Wyoming, Joan Dalmau, Darío Valenzuela, Carlos Kaspar, Félix Cubero, Caterina Murino, José Luis López Vázquez
*Productora*: Coproducción Argentina-España; 100 bares producciones/Tele 5
*Género*: Serie de TV. Drama. Inmigración. Años 30

*Sinopsis*

Serie de TV (2005). 1 temporada. 13 episodios. Narra dos historias paralelas: la de José Olaya (Ernesto Alterio), un joven minero asturiano que se ve obligado a emigrar a Argentina en el año 1934 utilizando la documentación y el nombre de su hermano Andrés; y la de su hijo, Ernesto Olaya (Eduardo Blanco), un arquitecto argentino de mediana edad que emigra a España en 2001, también en contra de su voluntad, en busca de una salida a los problemas económicos que acucian a su familia. (FILMAFFINITY)

"Vientos de agua " TRAILER - YouTube


----------



## César Borgia (15 Dic 2018)

ESCAPE AT DANNEMORA Official Trailer (2018) Benicio Del Toro, TV Show HD - YouTube

Buena serie taleguera , con un Benicio del Toro en su línea, ahora eso sí , el que le dobla en la versión en español debería estar cumpliendo condena con los protagonistas.


----------



## Sr.Azul (15 Dic 2018)

Seguro que estos nombres ya han salido, y eso q yo no soy mucho de series, pero Roma Criminal es una serie tremenda. 

Hoy por hoy, twin peaks es conocida, sobre todo por toda la publi que tuvo y todo lo que se habló de ella con lo de la 3º temporada. Pero vamos, me parece increible gente hablando de breaking bad o vikings como sus series favoritas sin haber oído hablar de twin peaks.

Parecido con Fargo.


----------



## t_chip (18 Dic 2018)

Y escenas de sexo gay cada media hora de reloj.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mecaweto (15 Ene 2019)

refugee dijo:


> Joder no aportais ninguna serie??? me teneis en el ignore?



Has visto Fleabag?


----------



## 2B-san (15 Ene 2019)

refugee dijo:


> Joder no aportais ninguna serie??? me teneis en el ignore?



me he visto en 2 días

Mindhunter


----------



## ESPIRAL (19 Ene 2019)

Por su origen belga podría parecer que no está a la altura pero es un thriller de correcta factura y dignamente interpretado. Tened paciencia a la hora de verla, va de menos a más.


----------



## barullo (19 Ene 2019)

ESPIRAL dijo:


> Por su origen belga podría parecer que no está a la altura pero es un thriller de correcta factura y dignamente interpretado. Tened paciencia a la hora de verla, va de menos a más.



En esa línea me he bajado para ver "La Mantis" que es de producción gabacha ...ya os diré haber qué tal :


----------



## eltonelero (29 Ene 2019)

Westworld es la quintaesencia del gilipollismo de la moda de las series.

Muchos medios, mucho marketing, estrellas cinematográficas y un argumento que se supone que es "mu profundoh" e "intelectuah" chapucero, vacuo y totalmente sin sentido para que los milenials ninis elaboren miles de teorías a los agujeros negros de guión.


----------



## antoniussss (29 Ene 2019)

Alguien ha puesto la de Dark?

Es alemana y es para coger boli y papel, una buena mierda intrigante.


----------



## QuiSap (8 Feb 2019)

Ante el panorama desolador de series una recomendable. De momento una sola temporada redonda.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Feb 2019)

Solo he empezado a verla. Pero es que me ha agradado tantísimo porque NO SALE NI UN SOLO NEGRO NI LESBIANA, que tenía que compartirlo.


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2019)

Se han perdido las recomendaciones/comentarios que habéis hecho después del día 8

Si podéis, volver a ponerlas


----------



## fu-manchu! (18 Feb 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Solo he empezado a verla. Pero es que me ha agradado tantísimo porque NO SALE NI UN SOLO NEGRO NI LESBIANA, que tenía que compartirlo.



Creo que despues salen, no te preocupes.


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2019)

fu-manchu! dijo:


> Creo que despues salen, no te preocupes.



No tronches las series, rascanalgas 

Lo que quieras adelantar ponlo en spoiler y avisa


----------



## fu-manchu! (18 Feb 2019)

A mi me Gustó bastante bloodline.

Trama oscura en una família de los cayos de Flórida. Está en Netflix .


Tambien en Netflix está lá série policiaca turca Masum, que se deja ver.


Y por su puesto dogs of Berlin. No se el impacto que está teniendo en Europa Pero aqui en Brasil las reaccion de Las personas és de perplejidad con lo que está pasando con la inmigracion. Por mucho que salgan cuatro pelaos, lo que impacta és ver como la moronegrada campa y delinque a sus anchas.


----------



## fu-manchu! (18 Feb 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No tronches las series, rascanalgas
> 
> Lo que quieras adelantar ponlo en spoiler y avisa



Vale perdona, no sabia que decir que sale un gayer es spoiler.


----------



## RICK GRIMES (19 Feb 2019)

alguien ha visto WEEDS? he empezado a verla porque oí muy bien de ella pero me está pareciendo un poco lenta en cuanto a lo bueno...
lo que si me gusta es que los capítulos duran menos de 30 minutos, y como la serie la verdad que incita mucho, entre descanso y descanso canuto que amanso


----------



## clemenzzza (19 Feb 2019)

RICK GRIMES dijo:


> alguien ha visto WEEDS? he empezado a verla porque oí muy bien de ella pero me está pareciendo un poco lenta en cuanto a lo bueno...
> lo que si me gusta es que los capítulos duran menos de 30 minutos, y como la serie la verdad que incita mucho, entre descanso y descanso canuto que amanso



yo vi las primeras temporadas era una especie de breaking bad y mujeres desesperadas en plan comedia negra, me gustaba pero ni ídea de las últimas temporadas.


----------



## fu-manchu! (19 Feb 2019)

Ves Barullo? Esto ya si és un spoiler.


----------



## melf (19 Feb 2019)

A mi esta me resulto bastante entretenida. Una unica temporada.

BrainDead (Serie de TV) (2016)


----------



## barullo (19 Feb 2019)

fu-manchu! dijo:


> Ves Barullo? Esto ya si és un spoiler.



Refugee es que va por libre a su bola, por eso no la digo nada


----------



## bocadRillo (19 Feb 2019)

Battlestar Galactica: The Complete Series Edizione: Regno Unito Reino Unido DVD: Amazon.es: Battlestar Galactica: Cine y Series TV


----------



## mecaweto (19 Feb 2019)

RICK GRIMES dijo:


> alguien ha visto WEEDS? he empezado a verla porque oí muy bien de ella pero me está pareciendo un poco lenta en cuanto a lo bueno...
> lo que si me gusta es que los capítulos duran menos de 30 minutos, y como la serie la verdad que incita mucho, entre descanso y descanso canuto que amanso



Las dos o tres primeras temporadas están bien en su ridiculización de la clase media americana. Luego la tia empieza a zorrear y la cosa se hace menos creíble.


----------



## fu-manchu! (19 Feb 2019)

Me extrania que netflix se haya dejado meter un gol así. Me pregunto qual será el objetivo de emitir esa serie dentro de la agenda globalista.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Feb 2019)

Yo ya estoy viendo la cuarta temporada de Catastrophe, una "comedia" sobre un gilipollas norteamericano y una irlandesa hijaputa que se conocen en Londres y no pueden parar de follar, con "catastroficas" consecuencias.

Los secundarios, a ver cual esta mas colgado.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (26 Feb 2019)

Alguien ha visto The Romanoffs? Es de los guionistas de Mad Men. Voy a probar.


----------



## DDT (28 Feb 2019)

Electric Dreams en Amazon Prime está muy bien. Es de una temporada, son episodios independientes de ciencia ficción, estilo Black Mirror.

Una que me bajé por torrent fue Black Spot. Sobre muchas muertes misteriosas en un pueblo apartado que investiga una poli. Lástima que sólo tiene una temporada sólo, estoy deseando que saquen la nueva. Crítica en filmaffinity que me he copiado por estar de acuerdo: "_El primer personaje que aparece en pantalla resume el sentir del espectador a la perfección. Una ciudad de pueblo, sin interes para nadie, perdida en medio de la montaña, sombría, nada por lo que quedarse a verla... hasta que estas atrapado en ella y no puedes dejar de verla"_


----------



## DDT (28 Feb 2019)

Ahora acabo de empezar Homecoming con la Julia Roberts. Es rara, episodios de 30 minutos. Sólo he visto el primero. Ya pondré si me gustó cuando la acabe.


----------



## DDT (28 Feb 2019)

De todas las series que he visto la que más me ha gustado ha sido sin duda: Galáctica, Estrella de combate.

El hombre en el Castillo ha acabado la tercera temporada, ha estado bien.

Estoy esperando la nueva temporada de los Cuentos de la Criada, y como no, la última de Juego de Tronos.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Mar 2019)

Espero que al menos sea intedezante, son 8 episodios


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (1 Mar 2019)

La de los Romanov es un truño importante. Con lo que me gustó Mad Men esperaba algo mejor. Son historias independientes, todas sobre supuestos descendientes de la familia real rusa. He visto varios capítulos y quitando el tercero, no me ha gustado ninguno. En este sale Cristina Hendricks, que no sé cómo puede vivir con semejantes melones. Este es el único en el que los Romanov tienen un papel protagonista. En el resto solo son una anécdota.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (10 Mar 2019)

Voy a ver La casa de las flores. ::


----------



## jotace (24 Mar 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Solo he empezado a verla. Pero es que me ha agradado tantísimo porque NO SALE NI UN SOLO NEGRO NI LESBIANA, que tenía que compartirlo.



Acabo de verla y es muy buena, pero hay que fijarse mucho y acordarse de los nombres de los personajes. Mi mujer decía que no se enteraba, yo le iba explicando.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (13 Abr 2019)

La segunda temporada de OA es - de momento - la serie del año. Pelotazo.


----------



## Skara (13 Abr 2019)

*La chica del tambor* (_The Little Drummer Girl_) *miniserie de 6 episodios de la BBC*, basada en la novela de John Le Carré y dirigida por Park Chan-wook. Es una historia fascinante, con componentes que van más allá del espionaje. Buenas interpretaciones destacando los tres protagonistas principales Florence Pugh, Alexander Skarsgård y Michael Shannon. Buen producto de la BBC.


----------



## mecaweto (14 Abr 2019)

No está gorda. 
Es muy puta. 
Va de la comedia a la tragedia capítulo a capítulo. 
Su hermana es una bruja.
Dale una oportunidad.


----------



## J-Z (14 Abr 2019)

Fleabag es tal cual pones mierdona, feminazi empoderada a lo girls que fokia con todos y se quiere suicidar en cada capítulo justo como hizo su amiguita del alma.

Para redondear tiene un negocio de cupcakes, todo como muy feminazi chachi piruli pero muestra la realidad de la ideología feminazi, acaban locas del coño suicidándose.


----------



## J-Z (14 Abr 2019)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> La de los Romanov es un truño importante. Con lo que me gustó Mad Men esperaba algo mejor. Son historias independientes, todas sobre supuestos descendientes de la familia real rusa. He visto varios capítulos y quitando el tercero, no me ha gustado ninguno. En este sale Cristina Hendricks, que no sé cómo puede vivir con semejantes melones. Este es el único en el que los Romanov tienen un papel protagonista. En el resto solo son una anécdota.



La serie o mejor dicho las pelis están de puta madre con una factura técnica impecable, los caps varian desde un par truñentos a varios buenos, el 3º precisamente es de los malillos.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (14 Abr 2019)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> La segunda temporada de OA es - de momento - la serie del año. Pelotazo.



vaite a tomar por c...

Como dijo uno en filmaffinity, es cmo si lost y twinpeaks hubieran tenido una hija...

esta es la primera de neflix que me paso viendo a saltos y con acelerar la reprodución. Lo de los bailes es verguenza ajena.


----------



## Zen Tao (14 Abr 2019)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> La segunda temporada de OA es - de momento - la serie del año. Pelotazo.



Pues a mí no me ha terminado de convencer, tiene demasiadas cosas bizarras. La primera temporada fue mejor, para mi gusto. Deberían haberse centrado más en el tema de los ángeles y la otra dimensión y no meter animales y plantas parlantes xD


----------



## Zen Tao (14 Abr 2019)

En Netflix


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2019)

Para estar asistiéndose,como dicen los entendidos,a La Edad de Oro de las Series parece que sólo existe Juego de Tronos.


----------



## J-Z (14 Abr 2019)

La edad de oro pasó hace tiempo, ahora estamos en la edad de mierda tras la masificación y mainstream de las series, que antes eran de frikis y ahora son de pros.

Se hace mucho, malo y mediocre, bueno nada o muy poco.


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2019)

Y cuidado ,que la Ventana de Overton se está abriendo para las series Cerdogan de mierda ,con la modita de las telenovelas turcas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (14 Abr 2019)

Todas esas series que nombrais empezé a verlas y las dejé a medio.

ya no me motiva nada que no sea realmente bueno. y creo que lo que merece la pena, ya lo ve visto en repetidas ocasiones.

estoy muerto en vida. MUERTO !!!!


----------



## Suprimo (14 Abr 2019)

Into the Badlands

Veep

Gotham


Las 3 finalizan este año, los dos primeras ya tal pero a Gotham le quedan un montonaco de villanos por salir pero Netshit billetera de por medio ahora está con Titans a tope de nigroes, chinitos y demás integración que no recuerdo en comic alguno


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Abr 2019)

¿Cuántas series de los 2000 en adelante se recordarán con fervor dentro de 2-3 décadas? Tengo la misma sensación que con el Cine.Si una película o serie tienen éxito en un momento dado es más por campañas muy acertadas,ya sea por su espectacularidad,omnipresencia o por saber generar misterio en torno a ellas,que porque hayan dejado un recuerdo indeleble,que sí han dejado montones de películas y series de los 90 hacia atrás,tanto en las generaciones que las disfrutaron in situ como en generaciones muy posteriores.


----------



## jalp9000 (14 Abr 2019)

Acabo de terminar Sex Education (Netflix) y me he llevado una muy agradable sorpresa. 
Serie de instituto, medio comedia medio drama y con unos actores que se comen la pantalla.


----------



## 2B-san (14 Abr 2019)

Pues aun no se sabe, debe estar al caer.


----------



## tastas (19 Abr 2019)

Sick note, con el amigo de Harry Potter.

Serie británica de humor donde al prota le diagnostican cancer por error y decide fingir el cancer porque desde que lo tiene su vida es mejor.

También after life. Joder también va de cancer. Esta es más profunda pero es muy buena. Un tío muy jodido porque su mujer se ha muerto, y ya le da igual todo.

Taptap


----------



## LeeMarvin (21 Abr 2019)

Vista la t9 de “Shameless” y le pongo un 7,4 sobre 10. Frank y Fiona forever.
Visto el primer capi de la 8 de GOT y le pongo un 6. La temporada anterior ya fue decepcionante y esta va por el mismo camino. Se echa a faltar al auténtico escritor.
Vista la t1 de “A.P. Bio” y le pongo un 4,5 sobre 10. Es una comedia con su mala leche pero hay algo, no sé el qué, que no acaba de funcionar.
Vistas las 3t de “Penny Dreadful” y la puntúo con un 7,5. Es un pastiche de la mitología gótica que atrapa y Eva Green es hipnótica.
Vistas las 3t de “The good fight” y le meto un 7,6. Es muy divertida y me hace gracia la crítica desde las élites a las nuevas élites. A ver si se matan entre ellos. 
Y la serie que recomiendo vivamente es “Black mirror”. De lo mejorcito que he visto en años. Hay que verla y reflexionar.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Abr 2019)

Series buenas que nadie ve o conoce....aka canceladas


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Abr 2019)

jalp9000 dijo:


> Acabo de terminar Sex Education (Netflix) y me he llevado una muy agradable sorpresa.
> Serie de instituto, medio comedia medio drama y con unos actores que se comen la pantalla.



esa es buena me he reido mucho


----------



## kakarot (21 Abr 2019)

_El voto de Eva_


----------



## Skara (22 Abr 2019)

*La House of Cards británica (1991-1995)* es una miniserie en 3 partes de la BBC, muy superior a la versión posterior americana. Brillante sátira política, en la que la erótica del poder se viste según ocasión de Maquiavelo o de Shakespeare. Muy bien interpretada, con un Francis Urquhar único. Títulos de la trilogía:

1. House of Cards
2. To Play the King
3. The Final Cut


----------



## César Borgia (11 Jun 2019)

Skara dijo:


> *La chica del tambor* (_The Little Drummer Girl_) *miniserie de 6 episodios de la BBC*, basada en la novela de John Le Carré y dirigida por Park Chan-wook. Es una historia fascinante, con componentes que van más allá del espionaje. Buenas interpretaciones destacando los tres protagonistas principales Florence Pugh, Alexander Skarsgård y Michael Shannon. Buen producto de la BBC.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 99106



Ayer la empecé , muy buena me recuerda a Rubicón con un toque de la peli Munich y eso que a mí Le carré me aburre


----------



## Autómata (11 Jun 2019)

+1 para *Fleabag*, que hace poco he visto que hay segunda temporada. Es un poco rollo Californication pero en chorba loca. Dejando de lado el rollo moral, nwo y demás mierdas...... es muy entretenida.


Me han recomendado *the leftovers*, ¿le dais el aprobado foril? o es caca? . No está uno como para perder el tiempo viendo por ver......


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2019)

¿Alguién ha visto Chernobyl? Si es así que comente si merece la pena


----------



## euromelon (11 Jun 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Alguién ha visto Chernobyl? Si es así que comente si merece la pena



hay un hilo de esa serie en el principal creo


----------



## euromelon (11 Jun 2019)

Nueva serie de la HBO. CHERNOBYL


----------



## LeeMarvin (11 Jun 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Alguién ha visto Chernobyl? Si es así que comente si merece la pena



Rotundamente, sí. Emoción, drama, humanidad para lo mejor y lo peor, puesta en escena, ambientación.
Magnifica sin paliativos


----------



## LeeMarvin (11 Jun 2019)

Fosse/Verdon 
Es una maravilla en 8 capítulos. Y si eres fan de Bob Fosse es para babear


----------



## bullish consensus (11 Jun 2019)

Como no hagáis un ranking aquí no hay quien se aclare


----------



## J-Z (11 Jun 2019)

miraos *GOMORRA*, betillas come pililas.


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (11 Jun 2019)

j-z dijo:


> miraos *GOMORRA*, betillas come pililas.



Serie napolitana como las pizzas. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (11 Jun 2019)

Zarathustra dijo:


> Serie napolitana como las pizzas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



exacto, hijo de la gran puta come pollas


----------



## barullo (17 Jun 2019)

La tengo bajada pero pendiente de ver...ví el primer episodio y aunque hay bastante misterio no me enganchó del todo


----------



## eltonelero (17 Jun 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Para estar asistiéndose,como dicen los entendidos,a La Edad de Oro de las Series parece que sólo existe Juego de Tronos.



Nunca ha existido edad de oro de las series.
Por cada 100 series que hacen hay 1 excelente, 2 buenas y 5 potables. Además de dos o tres exitazos que no son necesariamente buenos. En resumen como pasa en las peliculas.
Lo que pasa que han descubierto una manera de meter a la borregada decenas de horas y horas de producción cinematográfica cuando antes se quejaban si una peli duraba mas de hora y 45 minutos.

Lo de las series es el mayor timo audiovisual de los último 100 años. Conseguir tener a la gente encadenada horas y horas delante de un ordeñador/tableta cuando antes a lo sumo estaban un par de horas en el cine y otra hora en TV para ver alguna serie suelta.


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (30 Jun 2019)

Acabo de terminar la 2 temporada de Legion en preparación para la ·3 que empieza estos días. Una pasada. Exige mucha atención, se hace pesada a ratos pero es, junto a OA ( y la 1 de Counterpart) de las pocas series que trata de proponer algo nuevo, original.

Lo que mas me impacta es pensar en como el creador del invento pudo presentarse en las oficinas de FX y convencer a los jefazos de que era posible hacer una serie como esa. Algo así solo es posible en los USA. Me imagino intentando explicar a unos directivos paco de mierda españoles el concepto de Legión... joder, solo pensarlo da yuyu.


----------



## LeeMarvin (16 Jul 2019)

The loudest voice- La voz más alta. 
Con Rusell Crowe, Naomi Wats, Sienna Miller
Es serie burbujista por excelencia. Habla sobre Roger Ailes, asesor político republicano, hacedor de Fox News y acosador sexual. 
En el capítulo 3 hace un discurso que podría firmar Trump. 
Hay un documental, “Divide y vencerás. la historia de Roger Ailes” muy interesante que recomiendo ver antes de la serie.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (16 Jul 2019)

After Life.


----------



## barullo (26 Jul 2019)

Voy a ver Years And Years, que me la han recomendado en un foro de descargas...



Ya os diré si es tan buena como pinta


----------



## kakarot (26 Jul 2019)




----------



## un mundo feliz (31 Jul 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> The loudest voice- La voz más alta.
> Con Rusell Crowe, Naomi Wats, Sienna Miller
> Es serie burbujista por excelencia. Habla sobre Roger Ailes, asesor político republicano, hacedor de Fox News y acosador sexual.
> En el capítulo 3 hace un discurso que podría firmar Trump.
> Hay un documental, “Divide y vencerás. la historia de Roger Ailes” muy interesante que recomiendo ver antes de la serie.



Muy interesante, ya voy por el cuarto capítulo. Pero también muy manipuladora. Todo está enfocado a demonizar al protagonista, su creación FOX News y ya de paso todo lo que tiene que ver con el sentimiento identitario estadounidense. Es de verguenza ajena cuando mencionan que FOX News es la única cadena de noticias que pretende influir en el resultado de unas elecciones. Claro, claro, y las otras no, las otras son hermanitas de la caridad.


----------



## LeeMarvin (31 Jul 2019)

Don’t Tread on Me dijo:


> Muy interesante, ya voy por el cuarto capítulo. Pero también muy manipuladora. Todo está enfocado a demonizar al protagonista, su creación FOX News y ya de paso todo lo que tiene que ver con el sentimiento identitario estadounidense. Es de verguenza ajena cuando mencionan que FOX News es la única cadena de noticias que pretende influir en el resultado de unas elecciones. Claro, claro, y las otras no, las otras son hermanitas de la caridad.



Ah, sí, claro. Está retorcida lo justo para hacerla pasable tanto a público demócrata-liberal como a público republicano-trumpista. 
Es una producción cara y, más allá de su contenido, hay que rentabilizarla. Los usanos esto lo hacen muy bien.


----------



## un mundo feliz (31 Jul 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Ah, sí, claro. Está retorcida lo justo para hacerla pasable tanto a público demócrata-liberal como a público republicano-trumpista.
> Es una producción cara y, más allá de su contenido, hay que rentabilizarla. Los usanos esto lo hacen muy bien.



Aun no la he terminado, así que no puedo dar mi veredicto final. Pero diría que hasta ahora se inclina bastante más por demonizar el lado identitario estadounidense frente al ultraprogresismo de nueva ola. Eso sí, con un estilo mas sutil, muy lejos de la brocha gorda de productoras como netflix.

El tema mas espinoso del acoso sexual. En ningún momento veo que su secretaria se vea forzada, está con el por puro interés. Esto último igualmente por lo visto hasta el capítulo 4. Veremos mas adelante con que nos sorprenden.


----------



## LeeMarvin (1 Ago 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya cagarros de series os tragáis.
> 
> Who is America? De Sacha Baron Cohen.
> 
> De nada.



Vistos los tres primeros capítulos!

Madre mía, madre mía, madre mía...    

Who is America? La loca serie en la que Sacha Baron Cohen ahoga a los políticos en sus propias miserias


----------



## barullo (1 Ago 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Vistos los tres primeros capítulos!
> 
> Madre mía, madre mía, madre mía...
> 
> Who is America? La loca serie en la que Sacha Baron Cohen ahoga a los políticos en sus propias miserias



Yo la ví, pero muchas cosas me parecian sobreactuadas y metidas con calzador


----------



## mecaweto (1 Ago 2019)

Estoy viendo The Boys

Mejor que Daredevil: The Boys es la sorpresa bestial del año [FW Opinión]

Nos está gustando mucho.


----------



## Espectrum (1 Ago 2019)

Es conocida pero si no habéis visto es muy recomendable. De risas, absurda




Always is sunny in philadelphia


----------



## eltonelero (1 Ago 2019)

Yo hace unos meses porque me atraia el momento histórico de la serie le di una oportunidad a Peaky Blinders, encima de que las criticas/premios la ponían como lo mejor de lo mejor.

Joder, joder, joder que * puta basura.

Adolece de todos los defectos que me joden de las series actuales.

Tramas exageradas, inconsistencia de personajes según les vaya a los guionistas, ambientaciones barrocas, retorcidas, con rollo contemporáneo metido con calzador. Mucho sexo, culo, caca, pedo, pis con violencia gratuita. NWO por doquier, cliffhangers cada media hora que no se tienen de pie, todo salpimentado con estética y música de videoclip.

La primera temporada quieras que no... aun era tragable pero la segunda te mete unos virajes de cara a satisfacer al espectador fácil que tira para atrás.
La tercera y cuarta me la vi a trompicones y también porque salía Adrian Brodi y Tom Hardy pero ya era de risa todo.

Ya estoy inoculado para otro año no ver ni una puta serie.*


----------



## visaman (1 Ago 2019)

the sniffer policiaca esta entretenida


----------



## LeeMarvin (1 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Yo la ví, pero muchas cosas me parecian sobreactuadas y metidas con calzador



Le despertó la desconfianza, no acabó de creérsela
Puede ser que haya exageraciones, vamos qué seguro que las hay, pero es que aún así es tronchante, de reírse a carcajadas


----------



## eltonelero (1 Ago 2019)

visaman dijo:


> the sniffer policiaca esta entretenida



Sniffer es que es la tipica serie al uso de policía/detective. Es igual que las series de CSIs u otras de ese estilo. No siguen las directrices de las series milenials.
Es curioso que ayer la vi un rato en la TV (la echaban doblada) y no me di cuenta de que era en Ucrania hasta que salieron letras cirilicas en un mensaje y entonces consulté en google que era una serie ucraniana.


----------



## McNulty (1 Ago 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Vistos los tres primeros capítulos!
> 
> Madre mía, madre mía, madre mía...
> 
> Who is America? La loca serie en la que Sacha Baron Cohen ahoga a los políticos en sus propias miserias



Cohen es un genio.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Ago 2019)

Tengo una página con las últimas series para vosotros:
https://cinewhale.com/tvshows

En inglés. Si os cuesta verlas en inglés podéis buscar los subtítulos.


----------



## barullo (2 Ago 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Le despertó la desconfianza, no acabó de creérsela
> Puede ser que haya exageraciones, vamos qué seguro que las hay, pero es que aún así es tronchante, de reírse a carcajadas



Es que algunas de sus caracterizaciones son simplemente ridiculas...

Nadie con 2 dedos de frente que tenga delante se puede creer que alguién así vestido y maquillado vaya en serio...

A no ser que los politicos americanos además de corruptos y fachas sean gilipollas, claro


----------



## LeeMarvin (2 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es que algunas de sus caracterizaciones son simplemente ridiculas...
> 
> Nadie con 2 dedos de frente que tenga delante se puede creer que alguién así vestido y maquillado vaya en serio...
> 
> A no ser que los politicos americanos además de corruptos y fachas sean gilipollas, claro



Pienso que el usano medio, en general, es gente amable y confiada. Tú le preguntas a un tipo por la calle por la parada de metro y aunque la tengas a 20 metros delante de tus narices, te dirá tranquilamente que ahí mismo la tienes, con una sonrisa. Si esto pasa en España lo más probable es que te mire como si le estuvieras tomando el pelo y te gruña con un “que no la ves?”
También le digo que la reacción de la galerista, con esa buena disposición a participar en la formación del pincel, me hizo levantar la ceja, luego vi la actuación del diputado de Georgia y pensé que es que son así, colaboradores.


----------



## barullo (2 Ago 2019)

No está mal, pero de bélicas no es de las mejores  

Te da una idea de lo colgaos que están en el US Army


----------



## barullo (2 Ago 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Pienso que el usano medio, en general, es gente amable y confiada. Tú le preguntas a un tipo por la calle por la parada de metro y aunque la tengas a 20 metros delante de tus narices, te dirá tranquilamente que ahí mismo la tienes, con una sonrisa. Si esto pasa en España lo más probable es que te mire como si le estuvieras tomando el pelo y te gruña con un “que no la ves?”
> También le digo que la reacción de la galerista, con esa buena disposición a participar en la formación del pincel, me hizo levantar la ceja, luego vi la actuación del diputado de Georgia y pensé que es que son así, colaboradores.



Yo la ví y mas o menos me gustó al margen de lo dicho, pero se la enseñé a gente y me dijeron que era una payasada bastante mala...

No es de lo mejor de Baron...creo que es un actor que ha ido de más a menos ostensiblemente


----------



## visaman (2 Ago 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Sniffer es que es la tipica serie al uso de policía/detective. Es igual que las series de CSIs u otras de ese estilo. No siguen las directrices de las series milenials.
> Es curioso que ayer la vi un rato en la TV (la echaban doblada) y no me di cuenta de que era en Ucrania hasta que salieron letras cirilicas en un mensaje y entonces consulté en google que era una serie ucraniana.



salen tías buenas y esta entretenida que mas queremos


----------



## Skara (11 Ago 2019)

Miniserie de varias temporadas con seis episodios cada una. Sobresaliente thriller policial de trapos sucios internos. Magníficas las primeras temporadas. Desde 2012...


----------



## LeeMarvin (13 Ago 2019)

Dice.
Es una bio autoparódica sobre el auge y caída del cómico Andrew Dice Clay en Las Vegas.


----------



## Skara (13 Ago 2019)

Para los que gusten de historias bien contadas y ambientadas, las miniseries y algunas series británicas son un buen filón para encontrar calidad, sin grasa añadida. Algunas de las muchas existentes que vienen a mente, y que no parece que sean muy conocidas:

The Durrells (2016-2019) entretenida y amable, cuenta las vivencias en Corfu de Gerald Durrel y su familia. Con la calidad propia de la cadena ITV británica.




*The Hour* (2011) drama periodístico años 50 con trasfondo histórico. Protagonizada por Romola Garai, Dominic West (El de The Wire)



*The Crimson Petal and The White ( Pétalo Carmesí, Flor Blanca)* 2011. Miniserie de 4 episodios. Ambientada en el Londres victoriano, cuenta la historia de una prostituta que busca ascender en la escala social. Historia dura y despiadada, de una belleza oscura con buena realización y música


----------



## Skara (13 Ago 2019)

["Campidoctor, post: 23147683, member: 137468"]
Cuando me entere de la existencia de esta perdi el culo por verla, no podia existir una historia mejor de historia-ficcion que esa. Pero me basto ver el primer capitulo para no querer ver ninguno mas. Vaya PUTISIMA ESCORIA adoctrinadora de mierda.

Te presentan el regimen como si estuvieras viendo una pelicula de miedo. Con escenitas de suspense, con musica tetrica, todo es oscuridad, panico, angustia, viviendas enmohecidas y guarras por dentro, emulando la estetica de derroicion social de 1984.

USA en manos nazis seria el triple de potencia de lo que es ahora. Seguramente hasta se habria colonizado ya marte.

En fin, que es una produccion masona de mierda para inculcarte subliminalmente lo malos que son alemania y japon, que no traen mas que miedo y miseria. Judioyankis hijos de puta.
————-

También me resultó decepcionante The man in the high Castle, y algo parecido con SS-GB miniserie de 5 episodios en la que un detective de Scotland Yard investiga un asesinato en un Londres ocupado por la Alemania nazi, teniendo como superior a un oficial de las SS. Pese a la buena ambientación y a un planteamiento interesante el resultado no convence, y por momentos hasta aburre.


----------



## viogenes (14 Ago 2019)

Skara dijo:


> Miniserie de varias temporadas con seis episodios cada una. Sobresaliente thriller policial de trapos sucios internos. Magníficas las primeras temporadas. Desde 2012...
> Ver archivo adjunto 138155




Está entretenida, pero llenita de empoderadas por todas partes: desde jefas de asuntos internos hasta en los geos. Y parejas y matrimonios interrraciales.


----------



## Skara (14 Ago 2019)

viogenes dijo:


> Está entretenida, pero llenita de empoderadas por todas partes: desde jefas de asuntos internos hasta en los geos. Y parejas y matrimonios interrraciales.



Cierto, pero es de observar que en Line of Duty se las trata igualmente sin concesiones, incluida la protagonista, y que con frecuencia las más emponderadas son las malas o directamente problemáticas. 
No es poco dentro de las tendencias que asolan las series actuales de forma penosa.


----------



## barullo (14 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Voy a ver Years And Years, que me la han recomendado en un foro de descargas...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya os diré si es tan buena como pinta



Pues pese a lo que he leído por ahí la serie está muy bien...

Creo que estamos abocados a un mundo futuro muy similar al que se escenifica en esta serie...

Y esto está representado en Gran Bretaña, aqui que somos más buenistas que nadie y nos la cogemos con papel de fumar será mucho peor


----------



## viogenes (14 Ago 2019)

Skara dijo:


> Cierto, pero es de observar que en Line of Duty se las trata igualmente sin concesiones, incluida la protagonista, y que con frecuencia las más emponderadas son las malas o directamente problemáticas.
> No es poco dentro de las tendencias que asolan las series actuales de forma penosa.



Sí, pero lo de mujeres en los geos.... en el último episodio, sale una que no llega a 1.60 de estatura, con el casco y el material parece la hormiga atómica. En otro episodio, la jefa de los geos es una charo cincuentona con un culo como una canasta, dando órdenes porque le sale del mismísimo....

Los malos son malos malísimos, pero las malas lo son porque el mundo las ha hecho así... la manca, la que no puede ver morir a su madre, y la ganster de la última temporada ya no digamos.

Lo bueno de la serie es ver que fácil es cagarle la vida a alguien con un par de pruebas falsas en el momemento y sitio adecuado. Aunque luego la realidad supera siempre a la ficción, léase caso Asunta o Bretón.


----------



## Blue Ocean. (15 Ago 2019)

Tengo que decir que no soy muy de ver series, me suelen gustar las series y me suelen gustar cuando con temporadas cortas o miniseries.
La última que vi , la cual puse casi sin querer y me enganche totalmente fue la siguiente:


Me esperaba la clasica fantasmada de serie de instituto, pero esta muy bien hecha. La gran diferencia, es una *producción alemana.*
Lo tiene todo alfas, chortinas, frikis, toques de humor, drogas , luego tambien esta muy bien el uso de la tecnología y las redes sociales entre los chavales.

Muestra tambien como es la vida en un una ciudad pequeña de ese pais. Tampoco es que sea un drama hiperrealista pero yo me la vi del tirón.

*Esta serie da para un hilo propio en guarderia.*



Spoiler: Spoiler



La serie empieza cuando una chortina premium vuelve de un año de estudios en USA, habara estado montando en el carrusel ( su novio es el beta y friki de la serie) Cuando vuelve ya no siente lo mismo por el y le "pide tiempo" y va a liarse con el malote del instituto que es un rubito summer


----------



## Arson (18 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues pese a lo que he leído por ahí la serie está muy bien...
> 
> Creo que estamos abocados a un mundo futuro muy similar al que se escenifica en esta serie...
> 
> Y esto está representado en Gran Bretaña, aqui que somos más buenistas que nadie y nos la cogemos con papel de fumar será mucho peor



Vaya pérdida de tiempo esa serie. Lo voy a poner en spoiler pero nadie se pierde nada



Spoiler



Para empezar es como la familia Alcántara del progresismo. Todo les pasa a ellos. Tienen pareja interracial con hijas café con leche una transhumana y la otra puta sin más, maricón haciendo mariconadas, inválida para poder aparcar de jratis con hijos chino travelo y autista respectivamente, "activista" ecolojeta bolleruza, refugiado ucraniano también maricón. Sólo les falta un ciclista. Ah no, que también.

Todo son desgracias madmaxistas culpa de Trump y de la prima de Farage. Por supuesto ni una sola mención al islam que no crea ningún problema. El único malo de la familia es el hombre blanco hetero que al final se porta bien y sólo le meten 3 años.

Todos los problemas gravísimos los arreglan 2 empoderadas con un camión de reparto y un niño negro con un bazoka. Y ya está, todos felices, comieron perdices, y cuando la palman los suben a la nube.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (18 Ago 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Dice.
> Es una bio autoparódica sobre el auge y caída del cómico Andrew Dice Clay en Las Vegas.





i hate chicks, so i found a guy to swallow my gooooo! OH!!!!!!!!!!!

lol


----------



## CUATERBAC (20 Ago 2019)

Alguna serie interesante? Ya he visto todo lo que me interesa, estoy volviendo a ver la del CALVO pero me duermo en los capitulos porque me se todo de memoriay es la 5 o 6 vez que la veo


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (20 Ago 2019)

Me terminé este finde la de The Boys, de superheroes la mejor que he visto (salvo Legion, que es un caso aparte), bueno en realidad no he visto ninguna porque las he abandonado al segundo o tercer capitulo pero vamos la única que me he visto entera. Bastante original, pensaba que iba de parodia pero es mas bien un serie "realista" - en cierto sentido - sobre como serían realmente los superheroes. El pavo que hace de Homelander lo clava.


----------



## Skara (20 Ago 2019)

Serie rara... Lo más interesante a mi juicio es un Alexander Skarsgard impresionante y su personaje, un tal Perry, que pese a ser secundario es el más destacable y complejo.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (20 Ago 2019)

Recomiendo Bosch a todo el mundo.

The Boys está también muy bien.

Wild Country docuserie interesante de 6 capa.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (21 Ago 2019)

Juegos sagrados!!! La mejor serie


----------



## JimJones (21 Ago 2019)

de casualidad empece a verla y en dos tardes te la ves, capitulos cortos y bastante bien filmados.


----------



## Pelayo_M (21 Ago 2019)

JimJones dijo:


> de casualidad empece a verla y en dos tardes te la ves, capitulos cortos y bastante bien filmados.



Pues a mi me parecio mala de cojones, pero dependera de los gustos como todo


----------



## Pelayo_M (21 Ago 2019)

Para quienes no la conozcan recomiendo THE TERROR, LA 1 Y 2 temporada que esta actualmente en la parrilla.


----------



## JimJones (21 Ago 2019)

Pelayo_M dijo:


> Pues a mi me parecio mala de cojones, pero dependera de los gustos como todo



Peor es Fear of TWD y van por la 5 temporada.

Black Summer es una serie bastante estúpida, pero me hace gracia que no tengan respeto por ningún personaje y dentro de la basura pues me parece que tienes escenas , planos secuencia, el uso del travelling en ellos y unos cuantos detalles que me parecen interesantes tecnicamente.


----------



## Pelayo_M (21 Ago 2019)

JimJones dijo:


> Peor es Fear of TWD y van por la 5 temporada.
> 
> Black Summer es una serie bastante estúpida, pero me hace gracia que no tengan respeto por ningún personaje y dentro de la basura pues me parece que tienes escenas , planos secuencia, el uso del travelling en ellos y unos cuantos detalles que me parecen interesantes tecnicamente.



Si yo he dicho que desde mi humilde opinion, solo te digo que de zombies me gusto mas Z NATION que fear o TWD. Quiza porque es la unica que le dan "humor" al asunto, pero buena no es. ( Incluso la consideraria serie B, pero ellos lo saben y juegan con ello)


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

Tenéis que ver la de "justo antes de Jesucristo"

Es de movistar y es como de risa o algo


----------



## viogenes (21 Ago 2019)

State of Play (TV Mini-Series 2003) - IMDb

Miniserie británica de 6 episodios ajena a lo políticamente correcto.

Periodistas, policías y políticos. Muy buena trama (el final es un poco precipitado) y actorazos. Ideal para practicar inglés por los diferentes acentos de los personajes.


----------



## Skara (22 Ago 2019)

*The Politician’s Husband* (2013) miniserie de 3 episodios con actores de primera, sobre la ambición, la traición y unas cuantas cosas más en política...servida en pareja..



*The Escape Artist *(2012) miniserie de 3 episodios protagonizada por David Tennat que muestran el funcionamiento trucado del sistema judicial y el uso del vacío legal. Interesante y curiosa.




*Borgen *(2010-2013) buena serie danesa de políticos, periodistas y pactos de gobierno. Como anécdota en un momento de juego político especialmente rastrero, sin respetar lo pactado y con visos de corrupción, alguien dice “esto empieza a parecer Italia o España” (No recuerdo bien si nombra a los 2 países o solo a uno de ellos, pero se entiende..)


----------



## Skara (22 Ago 2019)

viogenes dijo:


> Sí, pero lo de mujeres en los geos.... en el último episodio, sale una que no llega a 1.60 de estatura, con el casco y el material parece la hormiga atómica. En otro episodio, la jefa de los geos es una charo cincuentona con un culo como una canasta, dando órdenes porque le sale del mismísimo....
> 
> Los malos son malos malísimos, pero las malas lo son porque el mundo las ha hecho así... la manca, la que no puede ver morir a su madre, y la ganster de la última temporada ya no digamos



Me parecieron más bien guiños burlones, cómico, y las malas, además de malas, resultan patéticas.


----------



## Skara (22 Ago 2019)

*Prime Suspect *(Principal Sospechoso) 1991-2006 de la cadena ITV británica. Un clásico a descubrir, o a recuperar. De lo mejor. Miniserie ambientada en los años 80/90 de 15 episodios de larga duración, con una Hellen Mirren perfecta interpretando a Jane Tennison (personaje que la hizo famosa) y un arco de secundarios sobresalientes. Trama y guion potente, narrativa exacta, sin concesiones ni florituras. Realismo. Es un excelente policial de investigación minuciosa, y en paralelo es la búsqueda de la satisfacción profesional al coste amargo de aniquilar la vida personal. Muy recomendable.


----------



## viogenes (23 Ago 2019)

Skara dijo:


> Me parecieron más bien guiños burlones, cómico, y las malas, además de malas, resultan patéticas.




Hombre, visto así, tiene Ud toda la razón.


----------



## viogenes (23 Ago 2019)

Skara dijo:


> *The Politician’s Husband* (2013) miniserie de 3 episodios con actores de primera, sobre la ambición, la traición y unas cuantas cosas más en política...servida en pareja..
> Ver archivo adjunto 143480
> 
> 
> ...




Me las pido.

El protagonista de las dos primeras es el de Broadchurch.







Broadchurch (TV Series 2013–2017) - IMDb

La primera temporada está muy bien: un crimen en un pueblo pequeño, donde todos tienen algo que ocultar y viene un poli de fuera a revolver la mierda.


----------



## viogenes (23 Ago 2019)

Skara dijo:


> Prime Suspect



La tengo para ver.

vi la precuela: prime suspect 1973; la prota muy mona se enfrenta al techo de cristal en la poli. Interesante de ver, paquismo inglés en estado puro.

Prime Suspect 1973 (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb


----------



## viogenes (23 Ago 2019)

Un poli londinense de la actualidad tiene un accidente y aparece en Manchester de los 70. No sabe si está muerto, loco o lo que sea, pero se integra en un grupo y van pasando episodios.
Pantalones de campana, patillas, ford cortina
Toda la serie son guiños al cambio que ha supuesto lo políticamente correcto, con una banda sonora impresionante. Muy recomendable.

Life on Mars (TV Series 2006–2007) - IMDb


----------



## viogenes (23 Ago 2019)

Ashes to Ashes (TV Series 2008–2010) - IMDb


Secuela de life on mars, a la que supera. Lo mismo que en la primera pero la poli que viaja a los 90 es Keeley Hawes cuando estaba como un queso.



Para mí, la mejor serie que he visto.

Tensión sexual no resuelta perfecta entre un poli con todos los istas: machista, fascista y borrachuzo y una poli experta en sicología.

los casos son lo de menos. Lo mejor son los personajes, que te enganchan desde el principio o te parecen repugnantes...

Banda sonora cojonuda.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (23 Ago 2019)

Years and years me pareció el truñaco más pestilente que me entacado en el último lustro. Eso es lo que te pasa por hacer caso del crieterio de series de gente como el campurrianas...

La distopia es un sueño progre y toda la serie un alegato ginecocrático (los dos únicos personajes a los que la trama castiga son hombres, anglos y blancos). Curiosamente pasa de puntillas sobre los grandes problemas del futuro que ya están aquí: inseguridad creciente, choque cultural-racial (sale gente de colores por un tubo, claro, pero son todas mujeres y negras -o sea, culturalmente anglos y encantadas de ser tan progres) y el brexit... el brexit parece que no existe. Eso sí, Trump es malo malísimo y tira bombas.

Pero las tragedias son un bank run flojuno, trabajar en deliveroo, tener que cuidar de los yayos a cambio de un techo... ah, y que a los gays blancos y simpáticos no les dejan entrar en UK. Mierda en bote. Evitar como la idem.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (23 Ago 2019)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Ésta me está gustando bastante. Va de espías del servicio secreto francés. La trama gira alrededor de la guerra de Siria.



Título, plis, que se roto el link a la carátula.


----------



## kate (23 Ago 2019)

Preacher


----------



## SuperFacha (23 Ago 2019)

viogenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 144066
> 
> 
> Ashes to Ashes (TV Series 2008–2010) - IMDb
> ...



La de life in mars la tengo en DVD con castellano 

Salio tambien esta?


----------



## viogenes (23 Ago 2019)

SuperFacha dijo:


> La de life in mars la tengo en DVD con castellano
> 
> Salio tambien esta?



He visto que los derechos en España los tenía Antena3.
En amazon no aparece dvd en español.
Veo que aparece en español en páginas de descarga panchitas.


----------



## SuperFacha (24 Ago 2019)

viogenes dijo:


> He visto que los derechos en España los tenía Antena3.
> En amazon no aparece dvd en español.
> Veo que aparece en español en páginas de descarga panchitas.



ashes to ashes esta en la mula, el dvd de life on mars esta descatalogado ya años

LIFE ON MARS


----------



## Arson (25 Ago 2019)

Me ha gustado The Game (2014). Serie de espías inglesa, evidentemente los ruskis son los malos. Pero no hay moronegros, ni mariconerías, ni empoderadas.

Pongo el enlace porque hay series con el mismo nombre
The Game (TV Mini-Series 2014–2015) - IMDb

Hace sólo 5 años, y ahora la BBC produciendo truños como years and years o killing eve, que es la serie más estúpida que he visto.


----------



## LeeMarvin (25 Ago 2019)

Black Mirror.
El hombre en el castillo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Ago 2019)

*Better than Us*







No sé si está por ahí ya comentada. A ver, no hay obra maestra en ninguna serie. Pero esta me ha sorprendido para bien. El guión correcto y los personajes bien desarrollados, todos ellos. El personajde del robot protagonista concretamente, interpretado por la actriz rusa Paulina Andreeva, es probablemente uno de los mejores androides de la historia del cine hasta hoy, y la actriz lo borda. La serie, a mi entender, le da mil vueltas a esa patraña de Westworld, hormonada de presupuesto, pero con más trampas de guión que un gruyere y unos robots que no lo son ni lo aparentan y que resultan solo una excusa, no un elemento central como en este caso. Ahi queda, para el que quiera verla. De momento, una temporada con guión hasta ahora cerrado, como debe ser, aunque puede abrirse si deciden seguir. 16 episodios de 50 minutos.


----------



## bloody_sunday (27 Ago 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Black Mirror.
> El hombre en el castillo.



black mirror no se pero la otra un puto bodrio que no hay quien se lo coma, ni con papas oiga


----------



## BABY (28 Ago 2019)

Mindhunter, en Netflix. Muy buena.....


----------



## Skara (29 Ago 2019)

viogenes dijo:


> La tengo para ver.
> 
> vi la precuela: prime suspect 1973; la prota muy mona se enfrenta al techo de cristal en la poli. Interesante de ver, paquismo inglés en estado puro.
> 
> ...



La precuela cumple, con buena recreación del momento, incluida cierta candidez, pero queda lejos de la principal que resulta también más áspera y dura.


----------



## Skara (29 Ago 2019)

*Occupied* (2015) es una serie noruega de 9 episodios por 2 temporada que podría encajar aunque también es un thriller político. Interesante muestra de la difusa línea que separa, o une, democracia y dictadura.

Rusia con la aprobación de la EU invade Noruega que ha parado el suministro de crudo, y va ocupando sus estamentos. Entretenida y curiosa, parte de un planteamiento original que crea mucha expectativa y tiene resultados fluctuantes, pero con el habitual tono nórdico.


----------



## viogenes (31 Ago 2019)

La mítica serie setentera de la bbc. Excelentes actores con pocos medios, como una obra de teatro. La veyí de niño por la primera cadena los sábados por la tarde.


----------



## visaman (2 Sep 2019)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> *Better than Us*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la veré próximamente gracias


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Sep 2019)

Ni idea. Es de la televisión rusa, pero luego la ha comprado y distribuido Netflix. En ciencia ficción los rusos nunca han sido los últimos de la clase.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Sep 2019)

visaman dijo:


> la veré próximamente gracias



Ya dirás, a mí ya digo que me ha parecido más que correcta, ya digo que no creo en las "obras maestras", pero para mi gusto se deja ver bien.


----------



## visaman (3 Sep 2019)

habéis visto la película de ciencia ficción Anon? es interesante el futuro que se plantea, aunque como peli es un truño como casi todas últimamente, pero la contemplación delos detalles da que pensar


----------



## melf (3 Sep 2019)

No, no tienen nada que ver.
Humans estaba basada en Real humans, para mi gusto bastante mejor aunque tb la cancelaron de mala manera.
Real Humans (Serie de TV) (2012)


----------



## LeeMarvin (10 Oct 2019)

Miniserie francesa de suspense y humor surrealista: El pequeño Quinquin 
Está curiosa.


----------



## arehucas (10 Oct 2019)

La segunda termporada es hasta mejor. Una serie que aunque metan cosas politicocorrectas para que no levanten ampollas, no deja de ser 100% atiquense.
Supongo que "la chica esa" se refiere a la hippy que sale con el prota.Mi teoría es que aunque parece que la chica no pinta nada en la serie y no es más que otra empoderada que meten con calzador, al final va a ser relevante en la transformación del prota.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Oct 2019)

Pero si ya la segunda fue una puta mierda infumable


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Oct 2019)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> *Better than Us*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



descargando me hayo


----------



## 2B-san (11 Oct 2019)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> *Better than Us*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena recomendación, me he visto ya hoy 5 episodios.


----------



## BABY (11 Oct 2019)

Pues muy bien, mantiene el nivel. Espero que Netflix siga renovándola.


----------



## noseburbuja (17 Oct 2019)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Me terminé este finde la de The Boys, de superheroes la mejor que he visto (salvo Legion, que es un caso aparte), bueno en realidad no he visto ninguna porque las he abandonado al segundo o tercer capitulo pero vamos la única que me he visto entera. Bastante original, pensaba que iba de parodia pero es mas bien un serie "realista" - en cierto sentido - sobre como serían realmente los superheroes. El pavo que hace de Homelander lo clava.



+1 al final me la he visto en 3 dias , no la conocia y eso que a mi la series de superheroes me molan (hasta q la cagan con mierda NWO)

por cierto alguien sabe alguna app de android para ver series? las suelo bajar pero bueno no esta demas antes tenia una muy buena pero dejo de funcionar y eso q tenia mazo de servidores


----------



## mostacho (17 Oct 2019)

Miembro Ignorado dijo:


> alguna serie con cierto parecido a Stranger Things?


----------



## Señormerigueder (17 Oct 2019)

Fritz Lang dijo:


> Hay tantas que la gente monguer no ve...



¡Horror! ¿Dónde están los negros?
Mal vamos...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 Oct 2019)

En noviembre llega la 4ª de _Rick y Morty_. Impaciente ya.



Y este mes se ha estrenado la 3ª de _Get Shorty, _comedia negra con Chris O'Dowd (The IT crowd) y Ray Romano (Everybody Loves Raymon). Buenísima.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2019)

Daredevil jessica jones the punisher tienen su gracia..y apenas las conoce nadie


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

¿Como se llamaba el engendro?


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Ene 2020)

visaman dijo:


> habéis visto la película de ciencia ficción Anon? es interesante el futuro que se plantea, aunque como peli es un truño como casi todas últimamente, pero la contemplación delos detalles da que pensar



Es una peli interesante, se lían un poco al final, pero está claramente por encima de la media de las últimas dos décadas en el género (lo cuál tampoco es que sea tirar cohetes a lo loco).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ene 2020)

Marvel the punisher...


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2020)

Estoy viendo Norsemen







Norsemen (Serie de TV) (2016)

Tiene unos puntos cojonudos. Tenéis que verla


----------



## Bobesponjista (12 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Estoy viendo Norsemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es comedia?


----------



## t_chip (12 Ene 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Es comedia?



Lo parece, con el saco de huesos ese en primer plano en actitud combativa, mientras el vikingo está detrás con cara de gilipollas como si le acabasen de decir que tiene ladillas.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Es comedia?



Si es una comedia de media hora el episodio


----------



## LeeMarvin (30 Ene 2020)

Hace unos días que han estrenado la T3 de Babylon Berlín. 
Aún no la he visto, estoy acabando la T1, que me parece magnífica. Un diseño de producción de 10. 
La primera serie alemana que veo desde Rex, un policía diferente


----------



## Kuzya (25 Mar 2020)

Ya podíais contar por aquí qué series estáis viendo para pasar este puto confinamiento infernal. Si vamos a acabar todos obesos, cirróticos y divorciados, al menos hay que estar entretenidos.

Yo estoy dando mil vueltas de serie en serie pero no encuentro nada que me haga ver más de un capítulo. Tal vez cosas de la ansiedad o de que estoy muy desenganchado de todo ese tema.

Ayer me vi a Rowan Atkinson haciendo de comisario Maigret y la verdad es que no me disgustó.


----------



## barullo (25 Mar 2020)

Yo estoy con varias...ya os iré diciendo


----------



## LeeMarvin (11 Abr 2020)

Mick Judge y sus movidas 
La loca historia de la música: más que sexo, drogas y rock'n' roll


----------



## Fermín Lacena (11 Abr 2020)

RECTIFY. Rectify (Serie de TV) (2013)

Trata sobre un tío al que dejan en libertad después de estar 19 años en el corredor de la muerte. Es bastante lenta pero si eso no os importa es una buena serie.


----------



## LeeMarvin (11 Abr 2020)

Kuzya dijo:


> Ya podíais contar por aquí qué series estáis viendo para pasar este puto confinamiento infernal. Si vamos a acabar todos obesos, cirróticos y divorciados, al menos hay que estar entretenidos.
> 
> Yo estoy dando mil vueltas de serie en serie pero no encuentro nada que me haga ver más de un capítulo. Tal vez cosas de la ansiedad o de que estoy muy desenganchado de todo ese tema.
> 
> Ayer me vi a Rowan Atkinson haciendo de comisario Maigret y la verdad es que no me disgustó.



Me pusieron gatis Netflix. Hasta que dure me he hecho una lista de fav. 

Ya vistas :
-El vecino. Comedia española con subtexto progre, mala en general, con buena interpretación de Quim Gutiérrez y un gag tronchante por capi. 
-Brooklyn Nine - Nine. Comedia usana. Es la T5 y sigue en plena forma. Ingeniosa 
-Muñeca rusa. Dramedia de viajes en el tiempo. La actriz está estupenda. Y el pelo que tiene mola. 
-El método kominsky. Comedia ambientada en el mundillo de Hollywood con M. Douglas y A. Arkin. La vejez, el paso del tiempo, la enfermedad y la muerte, el éxito y el fracaso vistos con cariño y humor. 
-Sex Education. Comedia inglesa. La adolescencia vista con cariño y humor. 
-Black Mirror. Para ver en bucle, la T5 y las anteriores. 

Pendientes :
- After life. Del Gervais 
-Mindhunter. Policíaca ambientada en los '70
-Marseille. Actúa Gerard Depardieu 
-Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt. Tina Fey es guionista. Sitcom con una protagonista que ha pasado 15 años secuestrada en un bunker por un fanático religioso. Ideal para el confinamiento. 
-The End of the Fxxing World. Comedia rara inglesa 
-Peaky Blinders. Mafia años 20. Sé que tendría que haberla visto ya, pero no llego a todo 
-Bojack Horseman. Animación. Sé que tendría que haberla visto ya, pero no llego a todo


----------



## spam (11 Abr 2020)

Alguien puede darme reseñas de "Magic City"?
Magic City, la serie de mafiosos que todo el mundo ha pasado por alto

Me está costando encontrarla y quería saber si vale la pena el esfuerzo. Un florero que se asomó por el hilo dice que sí. No sé si alguien más tiene referencias.


----------



## LeeMarvin (19 May 2020)

Netflix inyecta un millón de euros en España en una línea de ayudas al sector audiovisual


----------



## Rema (19 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo estoy con varias...ya os iré diciendo



yo he visto dowton abbey y me ha gustado, excepto cuando salia la sirvienta llorona, pero bueno me ha entretenido, la he visto gratis en prime video


----------



## LeeMarvin (23 May 2020)

Las 20 mejores miniseries de Netflix, según la crítica: Unorthodox, Tiger King, Drácula...


----------



## kakarot (23 May 2020)




----------



## barullo (1 Jun 2020)

Estoy terminando de ver la 4ª temporada de "The Last Kingdom" y siento decir que es la más floja de todas...

Me da la sensación que la quieren terminar de lo mal que lo están haciendo, aunque no he mirado a ver si es la última en realidad


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jul 2020)

Alguien sigue Dark?


----------



## Jarko (9 Jul 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo empiezo por esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Como no pongáis el título junto con la imagen a veces pasan cosas como esta.


----------



## Jarko (9 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Alguien sigue Dark?




Acabada. Lenta pero recomendable, todo encaja al final.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jul 2020)

Jarko dijo:


> Acabada. Lenta pero recomendable, todo encaja al final.



yo seguí con mucho interés la T1 y la T2 pero al pasar tiempo hasta la T3 se me está haciendo demasiado enrevesada .....


----------



## Ansel (9 Jul 2020)

spam dijo:


> Alguien puede darme reseñas de "Magic City"?
> Magic City, la serie de mafiosos que todo el mundo ha pasado por alto
> 
> Me está costando encontrarla y quería saber si vale la pena el esfuerzo. Un florero que se asomó por el hilo dice que sí. No sé si alguien más tiene referencias.




No. No merece la pena.
La puesta en escena esta bien. Nada mas.
La trama esta bien pero no tiene esencia, es pretenciosa y se queda en agua de borrajas.


----------



## Jarko (9 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo seguí con mucho interés la T1 y la T2 pero al pasar tiempo hasta la T3 se me está haciendo demasiado enrevesada .....



Hasta los dos capítulos finales de la 3ºT no se llega a entender el lío.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jul 2020)

Jarko dijo:


> Hasta los dos capítulos finales de la 3ºT no se llega a entender el lío.



joder, pues es un consuelo, estaba a punto de mandar a la mierda la serie....


----------



## Jarko (9 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo seguí con mucho interés la T1 y la T2 pero al pasar tiempo hasta la T3 se me está haciendo demasiado enrevesada .....




Una ayudita. Elige temporada y luego el capítulo para no ver spoiler.

THE END IS THE BEGINNING


----------



## Jarko (9 Jul 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> joder, pues es un consuelo, estaba a punto de mandar a la mierda la serie....




Admito que se han pasado de lo lindo, han sido muy diabólicos con el guión.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jul 2020)

Jarko dijo:


> Una ayudita. Elige temporada y luego el capítulo para no ver spoiler.
> 
> THE END IS THE BEGINNING



mola !!


----------



## Bartleby (9 Jul 2020)

El verdadero Raymond Reddigton es él mismo, que se quemó en el incendio pero logró sobrevivir, vamos, a estas alturas de la serie no cabe otra opción.


----------



## Bartleby (9 Jul 2020)

Vikingos dejó de perder todo interés cuando desaparecieron los principales personajes








Las aventuritas de los hijos de Ragnar de las dos últimas temporadas no me gustan nada.


----------



## Gothaus (9 Jul 2020)

Bartleby dijo:


> Vikingos dejó de perder todo interés cuando desaparecieron los principales personajes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué va, empezo a perder interés ya en vida de Ragnar. Y el marxismo cultural a tope, que no pudo faltar.


----------



## barullo (9 Jul 2020)

Jarko dijo:


> Como no pongáis el título junto con la imagen a veces pasan cosas como esta.



La serie se llamaba "infierno sobre ruedas"


----------



## tiopipe (9 Jul 2020)

Habéis visto fringe? 

Es del 2009, 5 temporadas y uno de los mejores finales. 

Una serie muy recomendable


----------



## Glokta (9 Jul 2020)

Jarko dijo:


> Una ayudita. Elige temporada y luego el capítulo para no ver spoiler.
> 
> THE END IS THE BEGINNING



Creo que 



Spoiler: SPOILER DARK!



si al final hubieran provocado el accidente de coche que lo empieza todo hubiera sido BRUTAL. Pero claro cierta audiencia no entendería que no haya un final per se. No es que el final sea malo, de hecho es "satisfactorio" ver como solo sobreviven los que no estan en el arbol genealogico incestuoso pero mejorable



por otra parte



Spoiler: SPOILER DARK!



la serie esta muy bien hilada. Pero cambia las reglas del juego en ciertos momentos clave, lo que hace que sea imposible predecir nada (lo cual a mi me toca un poco los huevos al ser una serie sesuda pero bueno). De hecho el 3º mundo se menciona por primera vez en el episodio penultimo o ultimo de todos....


----------



## Jarko (9 Jul 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Creo que
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bastante de acuerdo con todo.


----------



## mecaweto (9 Jul 2020)

He empezado a ver Babylon Berlin, muy buena pinta. 

También recomiendo Tabula Rasa, serie belga. Una temporada de 9 episodios con muchos giros de guión.


----------



## ikifenix (10 Jul 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Creo que
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: SPOILER DARK!



Que va, acabarla en bucle hubiese sido el final fácil, de hecho hasta que no aparece Claudia contando lo del mundo original, es lo que todo dios esperaba, porque es lo que pasa durante toda la serie, que era todo un bucle que se repetía.

El final que han dado es el más completo, ya sabes lo que ha pasado en los ciclos anteriores, que todo se repite en bucle, sabes lo que pasa si el hijo de Tannhaus tiene el accidente de tráfico y sabes lo que pasa si impiden el accidente de tráfico. O sea, con ese final tienes todos los posibles finales incluidos. Dejandolo simplemente en un bucle sin el mundo original o en bucle con accidente de tráfico, no hubiesen mostrado el tercer escenario posible, que es el que muestran en el final de la serie rompiendo el bucle.


----------



## Glokta (10 Jul 2020)

ikifenix dijo:


> Spoiler: SPOILER DARK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: SPOILER DARK!



Lo del bucle es algo que ya te das cuenta a lo largo de toda la 2º temporada, que es donde insisten mucho con la 'bootstrap paradox'. Digamos que esperas un momento en el que se rompa la rueda, y PAM ocurre cuando aparece la Martha del otro mundo. Ya a partir de ahí abría bases para que el bucle se rompiera. Pero no, en la 3º temporada enlazan los dos mundos en bucle de nuevo y se sacan de la manga lo del entrelazamiento cuantico/gato de Schrodinger para explicar los huecos que habría en dicho bucle entre mundos.

Digamos, que ahí ya empieza la trampa, primero porque según la 'bootstrap paradox' es evidente que nada ha de ser cambiado. Pero cuando aparece un nuevo universo que sí que podría romper cosas, parece que al poder desarrollarse dos reacciones diferentes al mismo evento (cuando la Martha del otro mundo viaja el mundo de Jonas antes del apocalipsis) pues te vuelven a cerrar el bucle  Argumentalmente supongo que tiene sentido porque así se desarrolla la guerra Adán-Eva pero hay muchos muchos agujeros sobre todo en el mundo de Eva que parece demasiado simplificado en comparacion al de Adam.

Y por último sacan lo del mundo originario. ¿No descuadra un poco por ejemplo que Jonas y Martha puedan evitar el accidente pero no puedan coexistir en ese mundo? ¿Porque la 'bootstrap paradox' aplica solo para salvar el coche, pero no para que existan allí?. Para mí llegados a ese punto lo más lógico era suponer que provocan el accidente y se genera todo, 'the end is the beggining and the beggining is the end', 10/10, un camino de serie superdisfrutable. Pero no, de repente muchas de las reglas anteriores ya no aplican y todo sale bien. Por eso, reitero que lo que menos me gusta esque no se pueda predecir nada porque cambian las reglas a su conveniencia.


----------



## gonzalo11 (10 Jul 2020)

Recien acabada la T2 de Hanna muy muy recomendable, una gran serie


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (11 Jul 2020)

De las mejores que he visto nunca.


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Jul 2020)

Esta noche he acabado Dark, de lo mejor que he visto en los últimos tiempos


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2020)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Esta noche he acabado Dark, de lo mejor que he visto en los últimos tiempos



En la página anterior se habla de ella en spoiler

Por si no lo has visto y quieres leerlos y opinar


----------



## Mr. Sandman (16 Jul 2020)

No sé si será conocida o se ha nombrado con anterioridad, "Upload" trata sobre personas que en su muerte, trasladan su memoria a un mundo virtual, pudiendo interaccionar con los vivos mediante Internet. Muy entretenida.


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2020)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> No sé si será conocida o se ha nombrado con anterioridad, "Upload" trata sobre personas que en su muerte, trasladan su memoria a un mundo virtual, pudiendo interaccionar con los vivos mediante Internet. Muy entretenida.



No, creo que no se ha hablado de ella ¿nacionalidad?


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2020)

No, no se ha hablado de ella hasta ahora

Gracias por recomendarla


----------



## Mr. Sandman (16 Jul 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No, creo que no se ha hablado de ella ¿nacionalidad?



Estadounidense y de este año.


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Jul 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Spoiler: SPOILER DARK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ”SPOILER DARK!”



Que ellos provocan el accidente hubiese sido lo mas lógico, aunque el Final cierra la serie de forma muy satisfactoria, eso si lo de los armarios y lo de que hannah va a llamar a su futuro hijo Jonas Parece que deja el tema Abierto


----------



## Glokta (16 Jul 2020)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Spoiler: ”SPOILER DARK!”
> 
> 
> 
> Que ellos provocan el accidente hubiese sido lo mas lógico, aunque el Final cierra la serie de forma muy satisfactoria, eso si lo de los armarios y lo de que hannah va a llamar a su futuro hijo Jonas Parece que deja el tema Abierto





Spoiler: ”SPOILER DARK!”



Sip, es lo que he dicho el final del accidente es el mas coherente. Para mi el final es un 7, mientras que provocando el accidente hubiera sido 9-10. Es un final satisfactorio el ver como todo ese arbol genealogico creado por los viajes en el tiempo se va al carajo pero no es demasiado coherente. 

Es de suponer que ciertas cosas van a pasar del mismo modo o muy parecido en el mundo original pues de el emanan los otros dos mundos (por ejemplo Hannah sigue siendo una putita). Tambien lo logico era suponer que tanto Jonas como Martha debieran haber sobrevivido y prosperado en ese mundo, "alcanzando el paraiso" según las reglas previas pero nope


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Jul 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Spoiler: ”SPOILER DARK!”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que putita? Es una milf con todas las de la ley, aunque yo soy muy de Martha, no lo puedo remediar.


----------



## Glokta (16 Jul 2020)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Y que putita? Es una milf con todas las de la ley, aunque yo soy muy de Martha, no lo puedo remediar.



Aun con su intuida derroicion gana bastante porque va mas cachonda que una perra. Martha a mi no me gusta personalmente, prefiero a Franziska aunque mi preferida es la regina teen (no pedo)


----------



## Le Truhan (16 Jul 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Aun con su intuida derroicion gana bastante porque va mas cachonda que una perra. Martha a mi no me gusta personalmente, prefiero a Franziska aunque mi preferida es la regina teen (no pedo)



Franziska es impresionante, pero si Regina teen también, me gustan todas, que triste, pero es que hay mucho nivel. Y si Hannah es bastante cachonda.


----------



## barullo (16 Jul 2020)

Poned los spoilers para no troncharle la serie a nadie, caratruchas


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2020)

He visto recientemente "por qué matan las mujeres" y me ha gustado...

Recuerda un poco a mujeres desesperadas pero al margen de eso es muy entretenida


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2020)

the punisher..es extraño que apenas nadie sepa de su existencia..y eso que es de MARVEL


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2020)

"Alguién tiene que morir" tiene 3 capitulos tan sólo y es entretenida sin más


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2020)

Interesante serie sobre un hermano que busca a su hermana y se enreda en el conflicto sirio


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2020)

Ratched es una enfermera digamos muy peculiar...

Está basada en el personaje de la genial "Alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco"


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Nov 2020)

La divertidísima casa de la tía Donna.


----------



## MadClint (20 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 466530
> 
> 
> Interesante serie sobre un hermano que busca a su hermana y se enreda en el conflicto sirio



Joder que máquina , salió el 18/11 , aún nada pirata .


----------



## MadClint (20 Nov 2020)

Yo estoy viendo una miniserie húngara de un serial killer , caso real años `60 "STRANGLED"

Strangled (TV Mini-Series 2020– ) - IMDb


Crítica de la serie STRANGLED (


----------



## MadClint (20 Nov 2020)

ROADKILL con Hugh Laurie coincido con la crítica , un 6 raspadito,,, esperando a fundirme la última de THE CROWN que ya tengo bajada

Crítica: ‘Roadkill’, de momento, se sostiene por el encanto de Hugh Laurie


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 466530
> 
> 
> Interesante serie sobre un hermano que busca a su hermana y se enreda en el conflicto sirio



Vi un anuncio, serie FRANCESA y para colmo se centra en una unidad de combatientes KURDAS que al parecer es lo más relevante o interesante de esa guerra.

Para recomendar estas mierdas mejor os quedáis callados.


----------



## zapatitos (21 Nov 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Es comedia?




Si te gusta el humor absurdo a lo Monty Pithon pues está bien, si no olvídala.

Saludos.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2020)

Valley Of Tears. Basada en la en la guerra árabe-israelí de 1973


----------



## clemenzzza (22 Nov 2020)

creo que no está puesta, en uk ha tenido gran éxito. 

me gustó mucho con algún capítulo de acción tremendo ya sólo con la primera escena de la serie te engancha, la ví subtitulada creo que ya alguna plataforma raruna española la va a emitir doblada.


Gangs of London (Serie de TV) (2020)

*Gangs of London





*
*Sinopsis* Durante 20 años, Finn Wallace (Colm Meaney) fue el criminal más poderoso de Londres. Miles de millones de libras fluyeron a través de su organización cada año. Pero ahora está muerto y nadie sabe quién ordenó su asesinato. el impulsivo Sean Wallace (Joe Cole), con la ayuda de la familia Dumani encabezada por Ed Dumani (Lucian Msamati), toma el lugar de su padre. Si la situación no era ya suficientemente peligrosa, la toma de poder de Sean repercute en el mundo del crimen internacional. Tal vez el único hombre que podría ayudarlo y ser su aliado es Elliot Finch (Sope Dirsù), quien hasta la fecha ha sido un simple perdedor, un esbirro de la organización criminal con un misterioso interés en la familia Wallace. En este contexto turbulento, Elliot se verá transportado al interior de la mayor organización criminal de Londres. (FILMAFFINITY)

Críticas

"Una serie criminal (...) sostenida por una violencia muy cruda y salvaje, realmente salvaje. (...) excelente mosaico de la criminalidad londinense. (…) Puntuación: ★★★★ (sobre 5)"
Quim Casas: Diario El Periódico


"Un drama entre mafias elegante y de fabricación casera que toma ejemplo de los clásicos de Hollywood, ofreciendo el tipo de combates duros e intensos que cabía esperar de los creadores de 'The Raid' (…) Puntuación: ★★★★ (sobre 5)"
Dan Jolin: Empire


"Una de las mejores series que hay ahora mismo en la televisión."
Rosie Fletcher: Den of Geek


"Si Evans logra equilibrar la calidad de violencia y el drama, esta podría ser una de las joyas de la cuarentena (…) Puntuación: ★★★★ (sobre 5)"
Michael Potts: Radio Times


"Aunque es pronto para saberlo, tiene todos los ingredientes para ser uno de los mejores dramas criminales del año. Esperemos que, después de este magnífico arranque, esté a la altura de las expectativas (…) Puntuación: ★★★★★ (sobre 5)"
Greg Wheeler: The Review Geek


"Su violencia inmaculada y espléndidamente coreografiada es admirable, pero este thriller tiende a apoyarse en exceso en el melodrama (...) Puntuación: ★★★ (sobre 5)"
Adam White: The Independent


"En general, promete ser un viaje salvaje y muy conseguido (...) Puntuación: ★★★★ (sobre 5)"
Lucy Mangan: The Guardian


"Es el thriller más adictivo de los últimos años. Yo que tú no me lo perdería (...) No da ni un solo paso en falso (...) Puntuación: ★★★★½ (sobre 5)"
Adam Miller: Metro


----------



## LeeMarvin (8 Dic 2020)

Yo me estoy riendo mucho con esta

The Great (Serie de TV) (2020)


----------



## barullo (19 Feb 2021)

Estoy viendo esta...

Muy buena y muy de actualidad jeje


----------



## bladu (20 Feb 2021)

4 Blocks. 

Esta muy bien para ser alemana


----------



## LeeMarvin (3 Mar 2021)

A la caza de espíritus malignos (Serie de TV) (2020)
Coreana con un adolescente de prota. Mezcla muy bien drama, comedia, lo paranormal, intriga y acción.


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (3 Mar 2021)

Supongo que ya estarán dichas. Estoy disfrutando de


clemenzzza dijo:


> creo que no está puesta, en uk ha tenido gran éxito.
> 
> me gustó mucho con algún capítulo de acción tremendo ya sólo con la primera escena de la serie te engancha, la ví subtitulada creo que ya alguna plataforma raruna española la va a emitir doblada.
> 
> ...



Genial, la tenía en agenda y lo reconfirmas.

Supongo que ya estará dicha, yo estoy disfrutando de years and years


----------



## Gothaus (3 Mar 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> creo que no está puesta, en uk ha tenido gran éxito.
> 
> me gustó mucho con algún capítulo de acción tremendo ya sólo con la primera escena de la serie te engancha, la ví subtitulada creo que ya alguna plataforma raruna española la va a emitir doblada.
> 
> ...



Un jefe mafioso con aspecto afeminado y un negro. Creo que voy a pasar. Tiene que ser NOM en vena.


----------



## bladu (3 Mar 2021)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> Supongo que ya estarán dichas. Estoy disfrutando de
> 
> Genial, la tenía en agenda y lo reconfirmas.
> 
> Supongo que ya estará dicha, yo estoy disfrutando de years and years




¿Que tal years and years?


----------



## Eär (3 Mar 2021)

Gothaus dijo:


> Un jefe mafioso con aspecto afeminado y un negro. Creo que voy a pasar. Tiene que ser NOM en vena.



Pues no te creas, está bien. 

Yo estoy viendo ahora una bastante divertida, Resident Alien.


----------



## barullo (3 Mar 2021)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Que tal years and years?



Muy buena, es globalismo en vena de cómo será el mundo, pero es que el mundo ya es así


----------



## bladu (3 Mar 2021)

La de gangs of london he visto un capitulo y la verdad esta mejor hecha la de "4 blocks"


----------



## Blas de Lefazo (3 Mar 2021)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Que tal years and years?



Jode que parezca una bola de cristal, todo lo que plantean es posible, con lo que te rompe...



barullo dijo:


> Muy buena, es globalismo en vena de cómo será el mundo, pero es que el mundo ya es así



Pero estamos hablando que es a corto plazo, puede pasar en los próximos 3 años


----------



## Gothaus (3 Mar 2021)

Eär dijo:


> Pues no te creas, está bien.
> 
> Yo estoy viendo ahora una bastante divertida, Resident Alien.



Es que, por experiencia, cuando veo ciertas señales, malo. También estaba muy bien The boys, Westworld o Raised by wolves hasta que empezaron a desbarrar en la segunda temporada. O esa basura de Vikings, es increíble lo que degeneran muchas series a partir de la segunda temporada. La única que estoy siguiendo con gusto y expectación es The expanse.


----------



## barullo (3 Mar 2021)

Blas de Lefazo dijo:


> Jode que parezca una bola de cristal, todo lo que plantean es posible, con lo que te rompe...
> 
> 
> 
> Pero estamos hablando que es a corto plazo, puede pasar en los próximos 3 años



A mi me recuerda a "black mirror" un poco


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy por la mitad de "Valley of Tears", que es de la guerra de Yom Kippur, y la verdad es que me está gustando bastante! Estoy haciendo ciclos de guerras (algo de la primera, luego algo de la segunda, guerra de Corea, Vietnam y luego alguna más tardía, como por ejemplo la de Yom Kippur o Yugoslavia, y luego vuelta a empezar desde la primera).


----------



## barullo (3 Mar 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Yo estoy por la mitad de "Valley of Tears", que es de la guerra de Yom Kippur, y la verdad es que me está gustando bastante! Estoy haciendo ciclos de guerras (algo de la primera, luego algo de la segunda, guerra de Corea, Vietnam y luego alguna más tardía, como por ejemplo la de Yom Kippur o Yugoslavia, y luego vuelta a empezar desde la primera).



Tienes que ver "hermanos de sangre" y "the pacific" 

A mi "valley of tears" no me ha gustado la verdad. Se nota que casi nadie sabe tratar el genero bélico tan bien como los americanos


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (3 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tienes que ver "hermanos de sangre" y "the pacific"
> 
> A mi "valley of tears" no me ha gustado la verdad. Se nota que casi nadie sabe tratar el genero bélico tan bien como los americanos



The Pacific la ví como parte de un ciclo anterior, y no está a la altura de Hermanos de Sangre (que quiero ver de nuevo) ni de broma. Pero Valley of Tears, teniendo en cuenta que la hicieron con muy pocos medios, me parece bastante aceptable, y no tan sesgada ni propagandística (que es lo que uno se espera en estas producciones) como me esperaba (claro que sólo voy por la mitad). Por cierto, bastante lamentable en The Pacific, lo de contratar a tan sólo seis actores japoneses para episodios con batallas, porque si te fijas están matando siempre a los mismos!

Por cierto, si a alguien le interesa una buena serie documental al respecto de la guerra de Yugoslavia, "La muerte de Yugoslavia" está en youtube con subtítulos en castellano, creo. Un pelín sesgada pro Reino Unido, pero muy buena (y perturbadora), en general.


----------



## barullo (3 Mar 2021)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> The Pacific la ví como parte de un ciclo anterior, y no está a la altura de Hermanos de Sangre (que quiero ver de nuevo) ni de broma. Pero Valley of Tears, teniendo en cuenta que la hicieron con muy pocos medios, me parece bastante aceptable, y no tan sesgada ni propagandística (que es lo que uno se espera en estas producciones) como me esperaba (claro que sólo voy por la mitad). Por cierto, bastante lamentable en The Pacific, lo de contratar a tan sólo seis actores japoneses para episodios con batallas, porque si te fijas están matando siempre a los mismos!
> 
> Por cierto, si a alguien le interesa una buena serie documental al respecto de la guerra de Yugoslavia, "La muerte de Yugoslavia" está en youtube con subtítulos en castellano, creo. Un pelín sesgada pro Reino Unido, pero muy buena (y perturbadora), en general.



Es que es por eso porque no me gusta Valley:

Se nota mucho que está hecha con 4 tanques y 15 tios/tias vestidos de caqui

Para ser judía parece que está hecha con 2 perras gordas de presupuesto y se supone que es gente con dinero, así que deben ser unos cutres


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Mar 2021)

*Mad Men*. Buenísima. Solo conozco a una persona que la haya terminado.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (3 Mar 2021)

"El reino" no es muy conocida, pero está bien. Es del pedante de Trier, tiene una atmósfera siniestra y un sentido del humor muy particular:

Riget I - El reino I (Miniserie de TV) (1994)


----------



## Nicors (3 Mar 2021)

Coyote.
Your Honor.


----------



## Kashito (3 Mar 2021)

Sobre como los políticos y los altos cargos lo controlan todo, todito, todo, es mexicana pero se puede extrapolar a cualquier gobierno:
Un extraño enemigo (Serie de TV) (2018)
Para ver:
Ver Capítulo 1 de Un Extraño Enemigo Temporada 1 Online Latino HD, Castellano y Subtitulado - PELISPLUS

La última que vi, policiaca y polaca, me gustó Rojst, "El pantano" o "La ciénaga":
En la ciénaga (Serie de TV) (2018)

Para ver:
Ver Capítulo 1 de El Pantano Temporada 1 Online Latino HD, Castellano y Subtitulado - PELISPLUS


----------



## Kashito (3 Mar 2021)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> "El reino" no es muy conocida, pero está bien. Es del pedante de Trier, tiene una atmósfera siniestra y un sentido del humor muy particular:
> 
> Riget I - El reino I (Miniserie de TV) (1994)



Esa la vi, pero con un doblaje muy chungo. Procuro buscar en V.O.S.E. hasta que canso. Evito el doblaje latino.

Muy extraña, están todos bastante locos, pero te ries y todo. Humor negro.


----------



## Kashito (3 Mar 2021)

La de resident alien vi unos minutos y la quité enseguido. Humor muy ñoño para mi. Repetitivo.

Gang of Londo la comencé, no me acuerdo porqué la dejé. Está bastante bien, igual le doy otra oportunidad si no encuentro nada.

También vi el primer episodio de la nueva de superman, me dió un poco asquillo aunque terminé el piloto, no creo que continue. Estoy cansado de lo yanki. Los diálogos: "Te quiero", "Estoy muy orgulloso de tí" ¿Quién cojones dice eso en la vida real? En las pelis y series yankis continuamente.


----------



## calzonazos (4 Mar 2021)

Infelices para siempre tiene buena pinta


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Abr 2021)

Acabo de verme en 3 semanas la serie de Lost entera. El final no me gustó... 

Ahora no sé que ver en Netflix/ Disney +


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Abr 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Mad Men*. Buenísima. Solo conozco a una persona que la haya terminado.



Es buena pero muy densa.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Abr 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Es buena pero muy densa.



MAD MEN es una auténtica delicia. Yo digo que es la mejor serie que existe en términos objetivos, aunque mi favorita es ROMA CRIMINAL.

Shakespeare concibió el teatro universal con el que cualquier se puede sentir identificado. Pues bien, MAD MEN es exactamente lo mismo. Hay una variedad de personajes que permiten a cada uno tomar partido e identificarse, cosa que no pasa en otras series como en LOS SOPRANO, que te cuelan gol de Señor con el rollo de "ejke ez un mafiozo que vah al zicologo y no es tan maloh jijiji". El personaje de Peggy Olson es el que ha experimentado un mayor cambio psicológico con el avance de los episodios. Me quedo también con el de Roger Sterling, que se come las cámaras cada vez que aparece en escena.

Un episodio piloto de los mejores de una serie. El capítulo de la sastrería y los premios (NO HAGO SPOILER), un AUTÉNTICO PORTENTO, etc.

Además, da pie a reflexionar sobre muchos temas "universales": las apariencias, el machismo (el de verdad), el ambiente en los trabajos de oficina, el comportamiento del consumidor y sus sesgos y autotrampas mentales, la incorporación de gente en una empresa que desestabiliza a la misma...

Yo lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Abr 2021)

Estoy viendo TheSerpent en Netflix. Tiene muy buena pinta


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## necromancer (10 Abr 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que es por eso porque no me gusta Valley:
> 
> Se nota mucho que está hecha con 4 tanques y 15 tios/tias vestidos de caqui
> 
> Para ser judía parece que está hecha con 2 perras gordas de presupuesto y se supone que es gente con dinero, así que deben ser unos cutres



Producen mucho de poca calidad, que hay que rellenar catálogo para Netlix, Amazon, HBO y compañía. Planos pequeñitos y efectos de segunda. Muy cutre todo.


----------



## necromancer (10 Abr 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Mad Men*. Buenísima. Solo conozco a una persona que la haya terminado.



Yo la he terminado y es la polla, a la altura de The Wire.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Abr 2021)

Creo que la accion transcurre en Tailandia. Como hay nada que hacer pues oye... 

Que envidia me dan todas esas fiehstas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Abr 2021)

Narcos mexico::the hace dudar como un TIO TAN gris como el protagonista pudo controlar a todos los narcos de las plazas y tal..


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Abr 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Narcos mexico::the hace dudar como un TIO TAN gris como el protagonista pudo controlar a todos los narcos de las plazas y tal..



A mi Narcos Mexico no me gustó.. no vi más de 3 episodios.


----------



## aquinoe (25 Abr 2021)

"La" muerte de Halt and catch fire es lo mas sobrecogedor que he visto en mucho tiempo en series, o cine.

El resto de la serie tiene sus altos y bajos. Pero volver a recordar el arranque de la BIOS de un AT, Solaris, 10broad36, Mosaic o 'Jerry and David's guide to the WWW' me trajo grandes recuerdos. Soy 4x pero empecé a darle pronto a las informática.


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Abr 2021)

a ver parguelas come pollas, yo solo veo calidad y aquí mentais la puta mierda de netflix cada 2x3 jajajja solo hacen basura al 95%, hace como 3 años que no me logeo LOL y sin prisa, cuando tire el vomistar en verano si tal, y ni aun asi, ya que tengo el prime sin tocar

ahora mismo solo hay 2 con calidad

que viene el lobo

y line of duty 6


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Abr 2021)

aquinoe dijo:


> "La" muerte de Halt and catch fire es lo mas sobrecogedor que he visto en mucho tiempo en series, o cine.
> 
> El resto de la serie tiene sus altos y bajos. Pero volver a recordar el arranque de la BIOS de un AT, Solaris, 10broad36, Mosaic o 'Jerry and David's guide to the WWW' me trajo grandes recuerdos. Soy 4x pero empecé a darle pronto a las informática.



serie de pura mierda más aburrida que ver cagar a tu puta madre que está estreñida con lo que tarda 1 hora


----------



## Kursk (25 Abr 2021)

Hay una inflación brutal de culebrones. Ahora llamadas series. Se hacen como chorizos para alimentar la industria del streaming.

Mad men es muy buena. Dirigida por guionista de los soprano para q lo sepa el q pone a parir a ese pedazo de obra maestra.

Yo ahora voy a volver a ver “auge y caída de Reginald Perrin”. Luego “las aventuras del bravo soldado schweick”


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Abr 2021)

Kursk dijo:


> Hay una inflación brutal de culebrones. Ahora llamadas series. Se hacen como chorizos para alimentar la industria del streaming.
> 
> *Mad men es muy buena. Dirigida por guionista de los soprano para q lo sepa el q pone a parir a ese pedazo de obra maestra.*
> 
> Yo ahora voy a volver a ver “auge y caída de Reginald Perrin”. Luego “las aventuras del bravo soldado schweick”



El que la pone a parir soy yo. Digo que Mad Men es la mejor de la historia y que los Soprano está bien, pero no me pareció lo mismo. Lo digo desde un punto de vista totalmente personal. En Mad Men sí me siento interpelado casi en cualquier capítulo, por un personaje u otro. En los Soprano, no.


----------



## LeeMarvin (26 Abr 2021)

Hace poco que se ha acabado Shameless. 
11 temporadas, la última con mascarillas y covid, con dos de los mejores personajes de la tele : Fiona y Frank Gallagher


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Abr 2021)

Acabo de ver "Red Riding" en Filmin.

1 temporada con 3 episodios de 100 minutos aprox cada uno.

Producción de la BBC: cine negro de verdad, sin mierdas, auténtico, corrupción policial, negocio inmobiliario, Reino Unido en 1974, 1980 y 1983, cada año un episodio, correlación de ciudad y personajes, ambientación, guión, actores, todo fantásticamente ejecutado.

¡Cojonuda! Sin concesiones a la galería.


----------



## pentax821 (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (26 Abr 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 147634
> 
> 
> La mítica serie setentera de la bbc. Excelentes actores con pocos medios, como una obra de teatro. La veyí de niño por la primera cadena los sábados por la tarde.



De canis jugábamos a la " Fuga de Colditz", ¿alguno jugó?


----------



## viogenes (26 Abr 2021)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> De canis jugábamos a la " Fuga de Colditz", ¿alguno jugó?



¿Se refiere Ud. al juego de mesa?
Si es así, el juego era una mierda. La clave era ser el primero en tirar (ganaba el que sacaba la tirada más alta) para conseguir el máximo número de alicates.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (27 Abr 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> ¿Se refiere Ud. al juego de mesa?
> Si es así, el juego era una mierda. La clave era ser el primero en tirar (ganaba el que sacaba la tirada más alta) para conseguir el máximo número de alicates.



Jajajaja, ni recuerdo como era el asunto... solo que lo jugábamos.

No quería desprestigiar la serie, solo que saltó ese recuerdo infantil en mi mente al ver el cartel.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 May 2021)

dondr coño mirais series ?

me sabia un monton de webs y google las ha borrado o no las indexa...

miraba series suizas y pelis de la berlinale en streaming tipo megsupload y ya no sale en google...


----------



## fred (2 May 2021)

pentax821 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 639435


----------



## barullo (11 Jun 2021)

"Reyes de la noche"

Muy divertida, narra la lucha entre 2 locutores de radio de hace 30 años

Buenas interpretaciones y sólo 6 episodios de 30 minutos para no cansar

Es ficción, pero algo de cierto hay en lo que se cuenta


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Jun 2021)

fred dijo:


>



venía a esto. Veo que está puesta y me voy


----------



## Gothaus (13 Jun 2021)

A mí ni Seinfeld ni Larry David me parecen graciosos.


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2021)

The White Lotus




No digo más


----------



## Eshpañavabien (26 Ago 2021)

Estos HdP de la neocensura.... yo al menos lo tengo grabado.


----------



## gonzalo11 (31 Ago 2021)

Aunque MrMercedes solo me gusto la primera temporada y porque me encanta su protagonista Curb your Enthusiasm y sobretodo Seinfeld son de lo mejor en comefdia que se ha hecho


Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gothaus (31 Ago 2021)

Me parecen graciosos Married With Children, Bill Burr, Dave Chappelle, George Carlin, Andrew Schulz, Norm McDonald... Seinfeld o David... Uff, se me hacen muy cuesta arriba. Tienen alguna ocurrencia, pero digamos que son graciosetes y ocurrentes, pero no te partes de risa con ellos, como me pasa con los otros. Será que el ser judíos les abre muchas puertas que, de otro modo, no se les habrían abierto.


----------



## Garrapata (1 Sep 2021)




----------



## LeeMarvin (18 Sep 2021)

'The White Lotus' (HBO): por qué adoramos odiar a la gente rica aunque no sirva de nada


La serie protagonizada por Connie Britton o Alexandra Daddario se ha convertido en todo un fenómeno por su ácida sátira de la desigualdad de clases y los mecanismos de poder




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> 'The White Lotus' (HBO): por qué adoramos odiar a la gente rica aunque no sirva de nada
> 
> 
> La serie protagonizada por Connie Britton o Alexandra Daddario se ha convertido en todo un fenómeno por su ácida sátira de la desigualdad de clases y los mecanismos de poder
> ...



Espero que haya una segunda temporada con historia diferente claro


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> pues para ver fantasia nordica , con algo de vikingos, y que el NWO, pues se rie un poco de la modernidad.. esta me ha encantado:
> 
> Los visitantes (serie de televisión de 2019) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Recomendación desde otro hilo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

the white lotus es una serie conocida que conoce un montón de gente.


----------



## 999999999 (27 Sep 2021)

"Chernobyl"

“The Americans" un matrimonio de espías rusos viviendo con sus hijos, como una familia normal en los USA de los años 80.
BRVTAL


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> the white lotus es una serie conocida que conoce un montón de gente.



Ahora quizá, pero hace un mes y pico no lo era tanto


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> "Chernobyl"
> 
> “The Americans" un matrimonio de espías rusos viviendo con sus hijos, como una familia normal en los USA de los años 80.
> BRVTAL



Tengo pendiente esa y "the man in the high castle"


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo empiezo por esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes decirme el titulo? La foto no aparece y suena interesante. Gracias


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> "Chernobyl"
> 
> “The Americans" un matrimonio de espías rusos viviendo con sus hijos, como una familia normal en los USA de los años 80.
> BRVTAL




otro par de series que conoce la inmensa mayoría


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ahora quizá, pero hace un mes y pico no lo era tanto




claro, cuando todavía no había salido no la conocía nadie.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Sep 2021)

Quarry.
Serie producida por cinemax, filial de hbo.
Basada en la serie de novelas Quarry.

Mac Conway es un soldado que ha vuelto de vietnam y es socialmente señalado por la masacre de civiles de quan tang (my lai). Como no consigue ningun trabajo decente porque la sociedad le da de lado decide hacerse sicario.

A pesar de ser una serie cojonuda fue cancelada al terminar la primera temporada (8 cspitulos). El ultimo capitulo es una obra de arte, sobre todo el plano secuencia de la reconstruccion de los hechos en la guerra).


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Puedes decirme el titulo? La foto no aparece y suena interesante. Gracias



Sí, claro

Se trata de "Infierno sobre ruedas" tiene 5 temporadas

Es un western bastante interesante ambientado en la construcción del ferrocarril central en 1866 para unir las costas este-oeste de USA. El protagonista es un sudista que acabada la guerra civil sigue el rastro de los asesinos de su mujer.

No cuento mas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Quarry.
> Serie producida por cinemax, filial de hbo.
> Basada en la serie de novelas Quarry.
> 
> ...




cojonuda. Y esta serie si que puede entrar en lo que viene siendo el hilo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

esta tb podría entrar aqui


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> claro, cuando todavía no había salido no la conocía nadie.



Sí, sí habia salido caraestaca


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Sep 2021)

y esta otra serie británica tb


----------



## barullo (10 Dic 2021)

Hablando de series britanicas me he aficionado a ver "los asesinatos de Midsomer" que trata sobre los casos de asesinato que investiga el inspector-jefe Barnaby en el ficticio condado inglés de Midsomer.

Se pueden ver gratis en Pluto tv con pequeños cortes publicitarios tanto en un canal dedicado en exclusiva como eligiendo el capítulo para ver en su función "on demand"


----------



## LeeMarvin (18 Abr 2022)

Determinismo vs libre albedrío 









Devs (Miniserie de TV) (2020)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Miniserie de TV (2020). 8 episodios. Una ingeniera informática investiga los secretos del departamento de desarrollo de su empresa, puesto que cree que es responsable de la desaparición de su novio.




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (18 Abr 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Determinismo vs libre albedrío
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí esta me pareció un coñazo infumable, con todos mis respetos


----------



## Gouel (18 Abr 2022)

Hace poco la descubrí, que maravilla de serie.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Sep 2022)

Up. A ver si hay alguna idea.


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Up. A ver si hay alguna idea.



De las que hablamos en las últimas páginas son todas buenas recomendaciones. Beforeigners o The White Lotus están bien y no son largas


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (8 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De las que hablamos en las últimas páginas son todas buenas recomendaciones. Beforeigners o The White Lotus están bien y no son largas



Un voto por The White Lotus. Entretenida y corta. Para verla en versión original, eso sí.


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2022)

No sé si habéis hablado de El diablo en Ohio (Devil in Ohio), creo que está en Netflix. Creo que no está nada mal. Es una miniserie, que es el formato que me gusta para poder seguir las tramas y los hilos narrativos y comentan que está al nivel de Misa de Medianoche, que a mi personalmente me encantó. Incluso Stephen King la ha recomendado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> De las que hablamos en las últimas páginas son todas buenas recomendaciones. Beforeigners o The White Lotus están bien y no son largas



Tomo nota, thanks.


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Tomo nota, thanks.



"Nine perfect strangers" también está muy bien y sólo es una temporada


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Sep 2022)

Gracias, barullo. Sigo el hilo de vez en cuando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

Serie muy longeva, llevará varios años en antena, elenco multicultural, mucha acción: 

"Las ramblas, el paraíso".


Hicieron un spin off: 


"Puerta del Sol, el paraíso 2"


----------

